# Gwadar - A Jewel in the Crown



## Neo

I'm opening this thread to introduce Gwadar to the PFF memebrs and numerous visitors.

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to Gwadar!

*A Beach View*


----------



## Neo

_By __Tanvir Ahmed Khan_​*GWADAR* is a jewel in the crown of PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s economy. It is quiet amazing that yesterdayÃ¢â¬â¢s small fishing village of Gwadar has rapidly emerged as an international Deep Sea Port city today. It is really important that the Government of Pakistan has declared Gwadar a Duty-Free Port and free economic zone keeping in view the significance of the region. 

This has not only enhanced its commercial worth manifold but has also accelerated the pace of development to an incredible extent. By virtue of its finest location, development projects, recreational programmes and GovernmentÃ¢â¬â¢s special attention will soon turn it into a city that can be comparable with the cities like Singapore, Hong Kong and Dubai. 

Gwadar, the western port city of Pakistan or the western port, that is worth mentioning has already got the attention of economic planners. Gwadar has an immense strategic lure. It lies near the Straits of Hormuz, gateway to the Gulf through which 40% of the worldÃ¢â¬â¢s oil passes. The port also has a great commercial attraction. It lies 1,250 miles from Xinjiang, a land-locked western province and latecomer to ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s economic boom.

Pakistan identified Gwadar as a port site in 1964. However, it was only in 2001 that significant steps were taken toward making this proposal a reality, when China agreed to participate in the construction and development of the Deep Sea Port. The development of Gwadar could bring economic gains in a backward Balochistan Province. The infrastructural development of the province could make it an attractive investment opportunity. Meanwhile, land prices around Gwadar are said to be shooting up. 

Keeping in view its utmost importance, the Government of Pakistan has declared Gwadar as Duty-Free Port and a Free Economic Zone. Economic benefits of Gwadar Port besides the geo-strategic importance are: Capitalizing the opportunities for trade with land-locked Central Asian States and Afghanistan, promotion of trade and transport with Gulf States, Trans-shipment essentially of containerized cargo, Unlocking the development potential of hinterland, Diversion of influx of human resources from upcountry to Gwadar, socio-economic upliftment of the Province of Balochistan, Establishment of shipping-related industries, Oil storage, refinery and petro-chemicals, Export processing industrial zones and many many more avenues.

Gwadar could emerge as a key shipping point, bringing Pakistan a much-needed income, and when combined with the surrounding areas could become a trade hub, once road and rail links connect it to the rest of Pakistan, Afghanistan and Central Asia. 

A road from Gwadar to Saindak, is said to be the shortest route between Central Asia and the sea, is under construction. Gwadar would provide land-locked Afghanistan and the Central Asian Republics with access to the sea. Goods, oil and gas reserves from these countries could be shipped to global markets through Gwadar Port. 

PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s business community seems to be in favour of Gwadar Port being designated a free trade zone and an export-processing zone. These all mega projects in Balochistan especially in Gwadar worth billions of US dollars carry national and international dimensions. The completion of these projects will not only usher an era of prosperity in Balochistan it will also change the outlook of the region. 

Gwadar is PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s largest infrastructural project since independence. After the completion of the first phase of Gwadar Port billion of dollars have been invested in Gwadar and in the next one or two years the investment can cross the figure of trillions. 

Now, China is a major investor in Gwadar, who has spent 248 million dollars in first phase of Gwadar Port. The total cost of project may go up to 2.2 billion dollars. China also plans to invest US$12 billion in multiple projects in Pakistan, including the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s largest oil refinery at Gwadar, the Oriental Morning Post reported. 

The Gwadar oil refinery, which is being planned and designed, is expected to reach a daily oil output of 60,000 barrels when it goes into production, China is also planning to foster its participation in PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s long-term economic development by investing US$500 million in a joint venture investment company. Beijing is also investing billions after billions of dollars in western China a grand 5-year plan to develop it and Gwadar is a necessary part of that 5-year plan. 

Pakistan invests more than an amount of 2 billion dollars to upgrade Gwadar and completion of related development programme in the last two years. Just Provincial Government of Balochistan is spending 4.5 billion rupees in Gwadar. Pakistan is an impoverished and underdeveloped country. Its economic record was not good in the past. 

After coming into power President General Pervez Musharraf focused on economic sector. There is no doubt that in the last 3 years PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s economic growth is moving quickly towards record breaking achievement in the PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s history. Pakistan has attracted a sum of US$1.6 billion as foreign investment during the first 7 months of this fiscal year, starting last July. It is expected to attract US$1.4 billion more in the rest of the fiscal year. 

Pakistan also hopes to achieve 18 billion dollar exports this year. These all signs are showing Government efforts to make Pakistan economically strong. And the Mega projects that Government has started in Balochistan including Gwadar Port, is going to generate an estimated US$ 60 billion every year over the span of time and provide firm basis for socio-economic uplift of the province. 

As soon as the Gwadar Port goes operational, a rapid socio-economic uplift of Balochistan will be witnessed and would change the living standards of people dwelling in the backward areas of Balochistan.

The Government through Gwadar Port would end an era of depreciation for Baloch people and encourage them to work on the road of progress and prosperity to contribute in nation-building. Dreams of progress are materializing and clouds of desperation are shattering. Thus a better future of Balochistan is ahead in the form of fully developed Gwadar Port.&#9679;

http://www.pakistantimes.net/2006/05/08/oped2.htm


----------



## Neo

http://www.gawadarport.com/Mpics/index.html


----------



## Neo

http://www.gawadarport.com/Mpics/index.html


----------



## Neo

http://www.gawadarport.com/Mpics/index.html


----------



## Neo

http://www.gawadarport.com/Mpics/index.html


----------



## Neo

http://www.gawadarport.com/Mpics/index.html


----------



## Neo

http://www.gawadarport.com/Mpics/index.html


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

​


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

​*The Gwadar City/Town would have to be constructed very skillfully catering for the needs of growing influx of population and commercial and trade activities that follow suit. The land of Gawadar city is been carved out into various domains such as:*​ 1: Commercial.
2: Residential Industrial zone.
3: Export processing zone.
4: Oil and Gas Storage. 
5: Railways and Container Yard.
6: Live Stock and Farming. 
7: Hotel and Resorts.


----------



## Neo

*Historical Perspective *

Located at the entrance of the Persian Gulf and about 460 kms from Karachi, Gwadar has had immense Geostrategic significance on many accounts. The continued unstable regional environment in the Persian Gulf in particular as a result of the Iran/Iraq war, the Gulf war and the emergence of the new Central Asian States has added to this importance. Considering the Geo-economic imperative of the regional changes, the ADB's Ports Master Plan studies considered an alternate to the Persian Gulf Ports to capture the transit trade of the Central Asian Republic (CAR) as well as the trans-shipment trade of the region. Both Karachi and PQA were considered for such development but were found unattractive to major shipping lines due to the remoteness from the main shipping routes, the limitations of draft for mother ships and large bulk oil carriers and the comparative long turn around times. The ADB studies, however considered Gwadar to have the most advantageous location for such an alternative port in the region, which could handle mother ships and large oil tankers in due course.

Keeping that aspect in view as well as the inherent strategic and economic benefits that Gwadar Port offered, the transport plan of the 8th Five Year Plan (1993-94) of Pakistan included the development of Gwadar Port as an essential element of its aims and objectives. Technical and financial feasibilities therefore were under taken resulting in decisions for the development of Gwadar Port by the Govt. of Pakistan. 

The Project started on 22 March 2002, is on fast track and will Inshaullah complete in schedule time i.e March 2005. In fact it would surprise many that

with initiative and calculated risk, we have received merchant ships since Jan 2003 and have been able to off load hundreds of tones of cargo imported for the Project, thus saving precious time and money which otherwise is required for transportation of the same cargo by road from Karachi/PQA to Gwadar. 


*Benefits*

Besides the Geo-strategic importance mentioned earlier, some of the evident economic benefits of the development of Gwadar Port are:


Capitalize on opportunities for trade with landlocked Central Asian States and Afghanistan. 
Promote trade and transport with Gulf States. 
Trans-shipment essentially of containerized cargo. 
Unlock the development potential of hinterland. 
Diversion of influx of human resources from up country to Gwadar instead of Karachi. 
Socio economic uplift of the province of Baluchistan. 
Establishment of shipping related industries. 
Oil storage, refinery and petrochemicals 
Export Processing and Industrial Zones 
Reduce congestion & dependency on existing Ports Complex at Karachi/PQA. 
Serve as an alternate port to handle Pakistani trade in case of blockade of existing ports. 
Will become a Regional Hub for major trade and commercial activities. 
>back to top

*Scope of Work *

The development of Gwadar Deep Sea Port as per approved PC-I and Master Plan is to be undertaken in two phases. Phase-I will comprise of:-

3 Multipurpose Berths 
Length of Berths 602m 
4.5 Km long Approach Channel Dredged to 11.5m-12.5m. 
Turning Basin 450m dia. 
One 100m Service Berth. 
Related port infrastructure and port handling equipment & Pilot Boat, Tugs, Survey Vessel etc. 

The port will be equipped with the essential port handling equipment and other infrastructure required for smooth operations of a modern port. On completion of Phase-I, the Port will handle Bulk Carriers of upto 30,000 DWT and Container Vessels of 25,000 DWT. Phase-I will be completed at a cost of Rs.14.9 Billion (US$. 248/- Million) and will complete in 36 months i.e. March 3005. 

Phase - II 
This Phase of the Project is planned to be built on BOO/BOT basis at an estimated cost US$. 600 Million. It will comprise of 9 additional berths as per following details:-


4 Container Berths. 
1 Bulk Cargo Terminal (to handle 100,000 DWT ships). 
1 Grain Terminal. 
1 Ro-Ro Terminal. 
2 Oil Terminals to handle 200,000 DWT ships. 

Phase II of the project involves construction of more berths on BOT basis including two container berths, one bulk cargo terminal, one grain terminal with capacity handling vessels up to 100,000 DWT, one roll on/ roll off terminal, two oil piers for vessels up to 200,000 DWT and future expansion of two container berths. On completion of the project, Gwadar Deep-sea port would be on of the world's most strategically located port in this part of the world.
On successful completion of Phase-I, it is anticipated that the private sector would come forward to invest in the second phase of the Project. It is envisaged that the complete development of such a Mega project will take 8-10 years depending on the active participation of the private sector. 

Cost of The Project (Phase 1)
Total amount equivalent to Rs 14.9 Billion (248 million US dollars) were approved by ECNEC for Phase-I of the project. The financial agreement for development of Phase-I was signed with the Govt. of China on 10 August 2001 under which the Chinese will provide US$. 198 Million and the Govt. of Pakistan will provide US$. 50 Million. 

Chinese: 
Grant US$ 18 Million. 
New Grant Assistance US$ 31 Million. 
New Interest Free Loan US$ 31 Million 
Govt. Concessional Loan US$ 58 Million 
Buyer's Credit US$ 60 Million 
Total US $ 198.00 Million 

Pakistani: 
Rs. 3000 Million (US 50.00 Million) in Local Currency. 

Additional Development Cost:

Additional development costs were also envisaged for Electrical Supply 132 KV Transmission Line from Turbat to Gwadar at an approx cost Rs.360.00 million and a Railway line from Gwadar-Panjgoor-Dalbandin (515 Km) at approx cost of Rs.8, 500 million. This is however not a part of the sanction to the Gwadar Port Development Authority. 


Human Resource 

The Chinese have mobilized several hundred of personal from China and hired thousands local workmen for several projects that are underway.

Civil Works and Infrastructure Development: 
The design and construction of residential buildings and civil works of various port operation buildings and related infrastructure development is to be undertaken by Pakistani contractors and firms out of the US dollars 50 Million allocated for the Project. In this regard consultants have been hired and process for pre-qualification of contractors has commenced. Similarly, award of contract for the construction of residential area was approved by the MOC in June 2003 and the Contractor has already fully mobilized and a construction activity has started.
http://www.gawadarport.com/info.htm#top


----------



## Neo

Master Plan of GWADAR:

Concurrent with the Port development a Master Plan of Gwadar has been approved by Balochistan Government through NESPAK and which has been a hot topic of discussions at various forums. Implementation of the Master Plan is the responsibility of Govt. of Balochistan. Physically no headway has been made so far which is a matter of concern.

The following potentials have been identified in the Master Plan of Gwadar Deep Sea-port Project:

Increased trade to and from Balochistan and Iran. 
Trade potential from Central Asian countries through Afghanistan. 
Transit cargo (liquid and dry bulk) 
Warehousing and assembly industries (EPZ) 
Oil storage, refineries, petrochemical industries etc. 
Handle the shipping traffic of the region. 

Gwadar Master Plan envisages development of about 18,600 hectares of land for this project including the followings: 

Port development in Phase 1 & 11 on 400 hectares. 
An Export Processing Zone of 74 hectares located on land adjacent to the port in East Bay. 
A Special Industrial Zone of about 4,000 hectares lying to the north of the town. 
An oil refinery of 1,000 hectares located to the north east of the town, linked to the proposed oil terminal by an 
underground pipeline across East Bay.

A residential area of 400 hectares stretching north of the existing town along West Bay. 

To bring Gwadar close to the national mainstream, 700 Km long Makran Coastal Highway is in advanced stage of implementation. It will link Gwadar with Pasni, Ormara and Karachi. An other regional linkage is the Gwadar Ratto-Dero motorway linking it with Indus Highway through Turbat, Awaran and Khuzdar. A rail link is also planned to connect Gwadar to Quetta and Zahidan. Civil Aviation Authority also plans to upgrade the existing length of runway from 5,000 ft to 15,000 ft for operation of wide bodied jet air-crafts. The extension work will begin by end August, 2003 and the extension facilities will be available for use by end 2004. 

>back to top

Investment Opportunities 

Some of the evident investment opportunities:

Master Plan related infrastructure i.e. internal roads & services, water and power and communication ervices for the new township and the Industrial Zone. 
Private owned Ware Houses and Cold Storages. 
Private cargo handling equipment and trucking yards. 
Corporate Infrastructure i.e. offices for operating firms & agencies. 
Development of Industrial Zone and Industries. 
Development of Commercial/residential areas & buildings. 
Labour related amenities for thousands of workers employed on developmental work of Great Gwadar. 
Hotels & Motels. 
Hospitals, Colleges & Schools. 
Tourism related industry. 
Marine related industry i.e. shipyards, dry dock and repair yards. 
Marine Fuel bunkering for visiting ships to include large fuel storages and mobile barges etc. 
Oil refinery and large oil storages. 
Ferry services between Gwadar-Karachi/Oman/Bunder Abbas and UAE. 
Industrial Export Processing Zone 
Hinterland road; Gwadar - Rattodero Expressway (735 km) will pass through Turbat-Awaran-Khuzdar & Shahdad Kot. 
Gwadar-Quetta (via Turbat-Panjgoor-Kharan-Nushki) requires to be widened and improved. This link road will reduce the distance to Quetta from 1090 km to 795 km.

Railway; Gwadar - Panjgoor-Dalbadin (515 km). 
Gwadar-Afghanistan via Quetta by National Highway- N-25. 

Potential Projects at GWADAR Port 

Gwadar being unexplored territory till to date as far as business is concerned; a lot of business activities are possible. There are numerous businesses that offer sizeable profits for the investors in Gwadar. Few are mentioned as under



1​ 



Fish Processing 13​





Shrimp farming, Shrimp /Lobsters 2​





Crabs processing 14​





Training services in Fisheries and Aquaculture 3​





Cold storages, Ice factories 15​





Port Management projects. 4​





Seawater Reverse Osmosis Desalination Plants for profitable purpose 16​





Hotels Restaurants & Resorts 5​





Business Development 17​





Date Processing 6​





Service Providers 18​





Canned food, Gravel Crush plant 7​





Oil Palm cultivation (Govt. of Balochistan can provide land on easy terms) 19​





Water sports center and recreation facilities. 8​





Marine & Automobile repair workshop 20​





Cluster for Internet service providers 9​





Renewable Energy; wing, solar- IPP 21​





Warehouses 10​





Clearing & Forwarding agency 22​





Boat building & naval architecture institute 11​





Hospitals & Clinics 23​





Oil Storage tankers. 12​





Re-rolling Mills 24​


Ferry Service for Karachi Ormara-Pasni- Gwadar and up to Oman and Dubai


----------



## Neo

var d=new Date()var weekday=new Array("Sunday","Monday","Tuesday","Wednesday","Thursday","Friday","Saturday")var monthname=new Array("Jan","Feb","Mar","Apr","May","Jun","Jul","Aug","Sep","Oct","Nov","Dec")document.write(weekday[d.getDay()] + " ")document.write(d.getDate() + ". ")document.write(monthname[d.getMonth()] + " ")document.write(d.getFullYear()) Sunday 7. May 2006​


----------



## Neo

http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/GwadarWest.1to3.shtml


----------



## Neo

*A Beach View*


----------



## RAPTOR

Neo said:


> ​
> 
> *The Gwadar City/Town would have to be constructed very skillfully catering for the needs of growing influx of population and commercial and trade activities that follow suit. The land of Gawadar city is been carved out into various domains such as:*​
> 1: Commercial.
> 2: Residential Industrial zone.
> 3: Export processing zone.
> 4: Oil and Gas Storage.
> 5: Railways and Container Yard.
> 6: Live Stock and Farming.
> 7: Hotel and Resorts.


 


Excellent post neo..:thumbsup:


----------



## Neo

​An ambitious plan was being finalised to impart technical training on 300,000 more youth in a bid to provide industries with skilled manpower, Minister of State for Finance Umer Ayub Khan has said. 
A national training authority has already been set up for enhancing capacity of talented youth. The thrust was also being laid to provide training to workers so as they prove helpful for increasing the productivity of an organisation, he said while talking to PTV. 
Competitive Support Programme has also been established for enabling people to enhance their capabilities. 
In May next leading experts of productivity and competitiveness have been invited from across the world for sharing their experiences with Pakistani stake holders, he added. 
Country's economy was expanding persistently. The capacity of cement sector has enhanced to 24 million tonnes from mere 16 million tonnes in 1999. Within a couple of years it would be more than 36 million tonnes, he said. 
China Development Bank having assets of more than $ 200 billion was coming and concentrating on Pakistan. Gwadar port would be connected to China to promote trade and economy.


----------



## Neo

..ABOUT GWADAR [COLOR=#00000]




[/COLOR][COLOR=#00000]ItÃ¢â¬â¢s amazing that tomorrowÃ¢â¬â¢s small fishing village Ã¢â¬ËGwadarÃ¢â¬â¢ is fast emerging as a Deep Sea Port today. This is important to note that the Government of Pakistan, keeping in view its utmost significance in the area, has declared Ã¢â¬ËGwadarÃ¢â¬â¢ as a Duty Free Port and a Free Economic Zone. This has not only enhanced its commercial worth manifold but has also accelerated the pace of development to an incredible extent.[/COLOR] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In fact, Gwadar enjoys the status of a third Deep Sea Port of Pakistan which has a special significance with reference to trade links with Central Asian Countries, Persian Gulf, East Africa, United Arab Emirates and North Western India.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gwadar by virtue of its finest location, development projects, recreation programmes and GovernmentÃ¢â¬â¢s special attention, will soon turn into a city which will be comparable with cities like Singapore, Hong Kong and Dubai.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In view of the promising future of Gwadar, people from Pakistan and abroad who believe in safe and sound investment, are taking keen interest in Gwadar.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Historical Info
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Located at the entrance of the Persian Gulf and about 460 kms from Karachi, Gwadar has had immense Geostrategic significance on many accounts. The continued unstable regional environment in the Persian Gulf in particular as a result of the Iran/Iraq war, the Gulf war and the emergence of the new Central Asian States has added to this importance. Considering the Geo-economic imperative of the regional changes, the ADBÃ¢â¬â¢s Ports Master Plan studies considered an alternate to the Persian Gulf Ports to capture the transit trade of the Central Asian Republic (CAR) as well as the trans-shipment trade of the region. Both Karachi and PQA were considered for such development but were found unattractive to major shipping lines due to the remoteness from the main shipping routes, the limitations of draft for mother ships and large bulk oil carriers and the comparative long turn around times. The ADB studies, however considered Gwadar to have the most advantageous location for such an alternative port in the region, which could handle mother ships and large oil tankers in due course. Keeping that aspect in view as well as the inherent strategic and economic benefits that Gwadar Port offered, the transport plan of the 8th Five Year Plan (1993-94) of Pakistan included the development of Gwadar Port as an essential element of its aims and objectives. Technical and financial feasibilities therefore were under taken resulting in decisions for the development of Gwadar Port by the Govt. of Pakistan. The Project started on 22 March 2002, is on fast track and will Inshaullah complete in schedule time i.e March 2005. In fact it would surprise many that with initiative and calculated risk, we have received merchant ships since Jan 2003 and have been able to off load hundreds of tones of cargo imported for the Project, thus saving precious time and money which otherwise is required for transportation of the same cargo by road from Karachi/PQA to Gwadar.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gawadar At A Glance
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Gawadar is the District Headquarter of Makran Division in Balochistan, the largest province of Islamic Republic of Pakistan. It is situated on the coastal line of Makran. Along the coastal line ,there are four Tehsils including Gawadar, Jiwani, Kulanch and Ormara. Jiwani is the only one on the western part of Gawadar, joining Iranian border on Pakistani side. Kulanch and Ormara, on its eastern side are connecting District Lasbela and to Karachi finally. The distance between Gawadar and Karachi in this way, is around 715 km.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Geo-Political Importance Of Gawadar
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dubai is the hub of business not only for Gulf but also for rest of the world including Europe, United States, Africa, China and Central Asian States, simultaneously. The gulf region is facing many political conflicts at the moment and huge disturbances in the current administrative structure are expected in the coming years. In such a scenario, a substitute of Dubai is essential to be located before the crisis hits the finances of millions. The substitute shall be a nearest point probably, to ensure continuous supply line of oil from Gulf to the outer world. Fortunately, Gawadar proves to be the nearest and infact more cost-effective substitute of Dubai, from many aspects.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]China is emerging as a super economic power of the world in the recent years. Despite occupying a huge area of world's land, it doesn't have any port of hot waters, which can be used the whole year. The distance of Chinese industrial approach to the Shinghai port is approximately 16000 km and the sea travel of 2-3 months is additional. This costs them a lot in the form of taxes and duties as well. As compared to this, Gawadar port is only on a distance of 2500 km from China and the port is working for the whole year because of the hot waters here. Therefore, the interest of China in the development of Gawadar port is infact in the interest of Chinese economy.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The central Asian states, after the independence from USSR, are trying to develop their economies. These states are land locked and Karachi was expected to provide them the services through Afghanistan. For the purpose, a highway from Peshawar to Karachi was constructed but due to Afghan crisis, this line couldn't be established. The Afghan situation is till not clear, so, Gawadar being near to Iranian border will provide port facilities to Central Asia as well.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Geo-Economic Importance Of Gawadar
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



With a population of 160000, the Gawadar Town on Makran Coast is now set to become a hub of shipping, commercial and industrial activities. Pakistan and China had signed a comprehensive agreement on March 16, 2002 at Beijing undertaking the task of construction of Gawadar deep seaport of universal standards. The work on the first phase of this mega project, which is being constructed by Chinese Harbor Engineering Company, is now at full swing. The project is bound to be a vital landmark in the economic development of the region. The port comes as a much-needed national requirement in the wake of the rise in cargo traffic at Keamari and Bin Qasim, which are operating at full capacity. It is expected that Pakistan's maritime traffic would rise by three folds by 2010. With the construction of a third port, it is estimated that Pakistan will not only be able to meet its own requirements of the future but also offer its port facilities to the neighboring countries.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gawadar is now destined to be the most important upcoming coastal town located on the inter junction of the three most strategically and economically important regions of the world that are oil rich Middle East, South Asia where one- fifth of world population lives and the Central Asian Republics endowed with mineral wealth and an educated and highly skilled and disciplined workforce.[/FONT]


----------



## Neo

Tuesday, May 16, 2006 

KARACHI: The private sector airline, Airblue will start service to Gwadar, Balochistan from May 22.

PIA was operating on this socio-economic route and now airblue, too will operate on this sector, as government requirement or all airlines will also operate on socio-economic routes.

Ã¢â¬ÅWe will start with two flights daily using two 19-seater Beachcraft planes 1900C acquired by the airline on wet lease from a local company JC AirÃ¢â¬Â, said Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, chief operating officer of Airblue.


----------



## Neo

The distance from Gilgit to Gwadar is fairly long -- but not enough when the Chinese are interested in building highways. Just as China is completing the construction of the Sust dry port in the Gilgit region, the Makran Coastal Highway and the Gwadar deep-sea port in Balochistan, it is now poised to expand and realign the Karakoram Highway which will enable it to access the port to facilitate exports from Chinese factories located in north-western China. Situated at the cusp of the Strait of Hormuz through which about 40% of the world's oil flows, the Gwadar port is being completed with financial assistance from China. In some ways, part of Gwadar's potential to become the future trade and energy hub for the growing economies of West, South and East Asia and the landlocked Central Asian Republics lies in the cutting down of transportation costs and time from Xinjiang province to the port.

Among the series of agreements signed by the two countries during President Musharraf's recent visit to China, a memorandum of understanding was inked for the realignment and expansion of the Karakoram Highway. This agreement could not have come at a better time for Pakistan. The country had to reconstruct a major part of the highway because of the Diamir (Basha) Dam project anyway. The proposed dam will submerge 110 kilometres of the highway from Sazine to Raikot Bridge near Nanga Parbat. The dam will also entail the expansion and upgrading of another 323km from Havelian to the dam site, in order to facilitate unhindered movement of heavy machinery, equipment and vehicles up to the dam site in the Northern Areas. The highway runs parallel to the Indus River up to Gilgit and then bends westward toward Khunjrab Pass through rugged terrain situated at between 4,000ft and 15,500ft above mean sea level into the Chinese Xinjiang province.

It took 12 years (1966-78), billions of yens, and around 1,100 lives of Chinese construction workers to carve out the Karakoram Highway over the Karakoram Mountains, the Frontier Works Organisation played an important role in the construction from the Pakistan side. But given the progress made during the last few decades in road-building material, techniques and technology, it would be possible to expand and realign the highway in a much shorter period of time.

The Karakoram Highway is perhaps the most important strategic link between Pakistan and China. It played an important part in cementing the bilateral relationship, be it transportation of heavy equipments to Chinese-assisted mega-projects in the country or spurring increased trade and commerce between the two countries. The growing US-India economic and nuclear cooperation is likely to give a new impetus to Pakistan-China relations. Although China and India have warmed up over the years and thorny border issues have been put on the backburner for the time being, the two still regard each other as natural competitors. The US-India long-term Strategic Partnership Agreement has made things more obvious. Pakistan, on the other hand, has served as a valuable geo-political connection for both the US and China. Pakistan facilitated Chinese links with the US during the cold war era. China also sees Pakistan as an important bridge to the Muslim world.

At the same time, improvement in Sino-Indian relations, changes in regional and global politics, and China's new and focused strategy of "peace and development" is shaping newer areas of collaboration between the two countries.

China has managed to sustain its extraordinary economic growth rate for decades now. It is bursting with products and services to reach out to new markets. The Karakoram Highway, built over the footmarks of the traders on the ancient Silk Route, offers a natural way for the manifestation of Chinese economic strength. But the true potential of the highway is yet to be fulfilled. Initially, except for inter-governmental exchanges, it was under-utilised, and, until the 1990s, small-time traders, mainly from the NWFP and Northern Areas, were its main beneficiaries. This is changing. Today there are around 250 Chinese-assisted small- and large-scale ongoing projects in Pakistan. About 60 Chinese companies have opened, or are in the process of opening, offices in different parts of the country.

The Chinese, however, remain wary of rising extremist elements in Pakistan. Until the '90s there were free exchanges between traders in China and Pakistan. Problems surfaced when Islamic preachers and jihadis started to frequent the Muslim-dominated Xinjiang province, which sent alarm bells ringing in Beijing. Sensing the inevitable radicalisation China asked Pakistan to check the militant ideology knocking at its doors. A handful of Chinese students in Pakistani seminaries were repatriated and the Chinese reportedly weeded out a couple of hundred radical Muslims in Xinjiang province, who according to them were infected with Talibanisation. Thereafter, the visa regime for ordinary Pakistani border traders was reviewed and the number of Pakistani traders travelling to Xinjiang has gone down. Nonetheless, visa facilities for people of the Northern Areas remained positive, and traders belonging to the Northern Areas were granted special permits to enter and leave Xinjiang provinces under an agreement between the Northern Areas Administration and the Xinjiang Autonomous Region.

The Karakoram Highway has been the most influential catalyst for socio-economic transformation in the Northern Areas. Other key factors have been the strong NGO movement spearheaded by the Aga Khan Development Network and military-driven infrastructure development. In recent times the annual development budget has also seen an upsurge. Apart from the highway, the Northern Areas were backward and remote peripheries. The highway connected these isolated communities with the outside world. Increased tourism, trade and economic activities improved the socio-economic conditions of the people. On the other hand, centuries of harmonious social, cultural and natural environment was threatened by new challenges and the change in demography.

China is investing in a range of infrastructure projects in different parts of the Northern Areas. Besides the construction and maintenance of the Karakoram Highway, the Chinese have been working on a range of projects, including hydro-power generation, the dry port, water-diversion channels, bridges, telecommunication and trade. Water is another emerging area for Chinese collaboration. President Musharraf seems determined to build a number of dams in the Northern Areas, which contain Asia's largest naturally-formed glacier system. The site selected for the first such dam is situated in Diamir district. Given China's experience and expertise in building dams in mountain areas, it is likely that the Chinese will be investing more in water-sector projects in the area.

The official websites of Pakistan's embassies and high commissions have started to display new maps in which the whole of the Northern Areas are being shown as part of Pakistan. In the earlier maps the region was lumped together with Jammu and Kashmir as disputed territory. Many Pakistani maps used to show Gilgit as part of Pakistan and the Baltistan and Astore regions as part of the disputed area. It is not clear if India too has moved towards limiting the dispute to Azad Kashmir and Jammu and Kashmir minus Ladakh and parts of Jammu, or if it is just a unilateral test on the part of Islamabad. Whatever the case, the status of the people of Gilgit and Baltistan remains undefined.

Moreover, Islamabad has already been exploring the possibility of a highway connection between Gilgit and Tajikistan over the Pamirs through the Ghizer district of the Northern Areas. On the other hand, people in the Northern Areas (particularly Baltistan) have been calling for the opening of three traditional road links between the Northern Areas and Indian-administered Kashmir. If opened, these could create new economic opportunities in South Asia. These mountain Highways can become new arteries for the transportation of people, oil, machines, silk and spices along the energy-starved hinterlands of South Asia and China.

In the Balochi language the word "Gwadar" means "door for air." Gwadar is indeed on the road to become a source of oxygen for one-third of humanity and many a marginalised peoples.



The writer is an analyst from Skardu in the Northern Areas based in Islamabad


----------



## Neo

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT] *Elevation : *15,216 sq.km *Population : *160,980 *Language : *Balochi *Phone Code : *02042 *Climate : *Arid with warm summer and mild winter 
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]INTRODUCTION Gwadar District, with its 600 kilometres long coast line and un-irrigated tracts of Kulanch and Dasht valleys, has always been an important chapter of MakranÃ¢â¬â¢s history. The known history of Makran goes back to the time of prophet Dawood when people entombed themselves to avoid famine. The area is said to be possessed by Iranian King Kaus followed by Afrasiab of Turan and then by Kai Khusrau, again an Iranian. Then there is a long list of rulers, including Lehrasp, Gushtasp, Bahman, Huma and Darab, to the year 325 BC when Alexander the Great incidentally found the sea in this area on his way from India to Macedonia.
Institutional History Gwadar: The first ever local government system introduced in Gwadar was Village Aid programme which was initiated in the whole of Makran district in June 1957. A total of 26 Village Councils were formed with a total strength of 312 councillors. This system was replaced by the Basic Democracies Order of 1959. Under the Basic Democracies system 19 Union Councils and 3 Town Committees were established in the whole of Makran district. In 1969, all these local government institutions were suspended and later on were totally abolished on 22nd January 1972. A new local government system was introduced in 1975 under the Balochistan Local Government Act 1975. This law could not be enforced in its true sense as the elections proposed under this act were never held. In 1979, another local government system was introduced in the country which was implemented in Balochistan under the Balochistan Local Government Ordinance 1980. This system is still enacted in the province. Under the provisions of this law, one District Council, 2 Municipal Committees, 2 Town Committees, and 13 Union Councils are functional in Gwadar district.
Gwadar background: Gwadar district, with its 600 kilometres long coast line and un-irrigated tracts of Kulanch and Dasht valleys, has always been an important chapter of MakranÃ¢â¬â¢s history. The known history of Makran goes back to the time of prophet Dawood when people entombed themselves to avoid famine. The area is said to be possessed by Iranian King Kaus followed by Afrasiab of Turan and then by Kai Khusrau, again an Iranian. Then there is a long list of rulers, including Lehrasp, Gushtasp, Bahman, Huma and Darab, to the year 325 BC when Alexander the Great incidentally found the sea in this area on his way from India to Macedonia. Greek historian Arrian has mentioned the coast line as the country of Ichthyophagoi. At that time Nearchos, the admiral of Alexander, sailed along the coast and mentioned places named Kalmat, Gwadar, Pishukan and Chahbar. Afterwards, the area was ruled by Seleukos Nikator, one of AlexanderÃ¢â¬â¢s generals, who lost it to Chandragupta in 303 BC. Then the tract of history is lost in darkness for centuries. An account of this area is found in the beginning of the sixteenth century when the Portuguese found their way to India and captured several places along the Makran coast. In 1581 they burnt Ã¢â¬Åthe rich and beautiful city of PasniÃ¢â¬Â and Gwadar. Although many invaders conquered the land, mostly the local rulers, including Hots, Rinds, Maliks, Buledais and Gichkis, exercised authority in the area as the conquerors had no intentions to stay there.
Two regimes of local rulers, of Buledais and Gichkis, are worth mentioning here. The Buledais gained power with the rise of the Zikri sect. These rulers are said to be connected with the rulers of Maskat and were called Buledais with reference to the valley of Buleda where they resided. The Buledais ruled the area for more than a century up to the year 1740. In the last years of their regime they embraced Islam. The Zikri folk joined hands with the Gichkis who also were Zikris by faith. The family feuds and internal dissension between Gichkis resulted in nine successful expeditions (either partially or fully) by Mir Nasir Khan I. It is said, that the main motive behind all these expeditions, made by Mir Nasir Khan I, was to eliminate the Zikris as he belonged to the (anti-Zikri) Muslim faith. These expeditions resulted in a division of revenues between the Khan and Gichkis.
In the last quarter of the eighteenth century, Gwadar and the surrounding country fell into the hands of Maskat. Saiad Said succeeded to the masnad of Muscat in 1783 and had a dispute with his brother Saiad Sultan. The latter appears to have fled to Makran and entered into communication with Nasir Khan who granted him the Kalat share of the revenues of Gwadar. Saiad Sultan lived at Gwadar for some time and eventually succeeded in usurping the Sultanate of Maskat in 1797. He died in 1804 and during his sons reign, the Buledai chief of Sarbaz, Mir Dosten, is said to have acquired temporary possession of Gwadar, but a force sent from Maskat regained it. Although it is generally understood that the right of sovereignty in Gwadar was transferred by the Khans of Kalat to Maskat in perpetuity, the Khans and natives of Gwadar have always denounced this perception. The un-irrigated tracts of Kulanch and Dasht valleys have always been connected with Kech. 
The first Afghan war (1838-39) directed attention of the British to the area. Major Goldsmith visited the area in 1861 and an Assistant Political Agent was appointed in Gwadar in 1863. Both Pasni and Gwadar have been ports of call for the steamers of the British India Steam Navigation Company. The first ever telegraphic link to this area was made in 1863 when Gwadar was linked to Karachi. Telegraph offices were opened at Gwadar and Pasni. Later post offices were opened at Gwadar in 1894 and at Pasni in 1903. Ormara was linked telegraphically in 1904. 
After the division of the Indian subcontinent into two sovereign states, areas except Gwadar and its surroundings, joined the Balochistan States Union, as part of Makran state. In early 1949 along with Kalat, Lasbela and Kharan. In October 1955, Makran was given the status of a district of former West Pakistan province after its accession to Pakistan. In 1958, Gwadar and its surrounding area was reverted back from Maskat to Pakistan and was made a tehsil of Makran district. On 1st July 1970, when one unit was dissolved and Balochistan gained the status of a province, Makran became one of its 8 districts. On 1st July 1977, Makran was declared a division and was divided into three districts, named Panjgur, Turbat (renamed Kech) and Gwadar. Gwadar was notified as a district on July 1, 1977 with its headquarters at Gwadar town. 
A stone-built domed shrine of some saint at Gwadar is said to be centuries old. It may be the same one indicated in the Gazetteer of Balochistan. A square fort along with a tower is present amidst the Memon Muhallah of Gwadar. It is near the old bungalow of the Assistant Political Agent to the Governor General (therefore renowned as governorÃ¢â¬â¢s house). Moreover, the fort of Saiad Sultan is still in good condition and is being used as a police station. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Neo

May 23, 2006


Offering to lay pipelines to enable China to procure gas and oil through Iran and Central Asian Republics, Pakistan today said it looked to Beijing to build more nuclear power plants for it to offset the US refusal to extend the Indo-US nuclear deal to it. 

Pakistan is exploring possibilities to construct an oil pipeline from its Chinese aided Gwader port in southwest Balochistan to Western China which would considerably reduce time and distance for transportation of oil to China from the Gulf countries, Pakistan Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz said. 

Pakistan and China would soon be undertaking upgradation of the Karakorum highway that had been built with Chinese assistance to convert it into an all-weather corridor to facilitate bilateral trade, Aziz told a seminar here organised by Institute of Strategic Studies to mark 55 years of Pakistan-China ties. Islamabad is also exploring possibilities to construct oil and gas pipelines on its coastline to western China that will considerably shorten the distance and time for oil and gas transportation from Gulf countries to China, he said. "Setting up of a mega-refinery at Gwadar would further facilitate China's oil imports from our region. Our ports at Karachi and Gwadar can serve as the shortest access to the sea for Central Asia as well as Western China," he said. Gwader port in southwest Balochistan is being built with Chinese assistance.


----------



## Neo

Wednesday, May 24, 2006 

* Aziz says oil refinery at Gwadar, pipeline to Western China, would quicken oil import for Beijing 
* Says nuclear energy technology cooperation expanding

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China are considering a feasibility study for an oil pipeline from Gwadar port to Western China to transport ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s oil imports from the Gulf, Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz said on Tuesday.

The Gwadar and Karachi ports offer the shortest access to the Arabian Sea for Western China, as well as Central Asia, Aziz said at a seminar on 55 years of Pakistan-China relations, organised by the Institute of Strategic Studies.

An oil pipeline from Gwadar to Western China would greatly reduce the time and distance for oil transport from the Gulf to China, he said. A major oil refinery at Gwadar would further facilitate ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s oil imports.

Pakistan is now in a position to exploit its strategic location at the crossroads of South Asia, Central Asia and West Asia to promote Ã¢â¬Åcorridors of cooperationÃ¢â¬Â including oil and gas pipelines, electricity grids, and transit trade, the prime minister said. He said the Karakorum Highway would soon be upgraded so it could remain open all year round. 

The prime minister said the two countries were also expanding cooperation in nuclear energy and space technology. Ã¢â¬ÅA significant area of cooperation between Pakistan and China has been the harnessing of nuclear technology for peaceful purposes under international safeguards - for the production of electricity,Ã¢â¬Â Aziz said. Ã¢â¬ÅThe two countries are working towards further expanding cooperation in this area.Ã¢â¬Â

Pakistan and China have always pursued their friendship for mutual benefit and never at the cost of any other country, Aziz said. Ã¢â¬ÅWe have not sought hegemony nor shall we accept hegemony from any quarter. Our relationship is designed to promote security and cooperation with out neighbours as well as with our global partners,Ã¢â¬Â he said.

Ã¢â¬ÅOur relations are not designed to be used against any third country. We do not subscribe to concepts such as balance of power, pre-emption and unilateralism. We believe in strengthening the United Nations system to address and resolve all regional and global issues,Ã¢â¬Â he said.

Aziz said both countries seek a level playing field without trade barriers and tariff walls and Pakistan would welcome greater Chinese investment in its economy, particularly in infrastructure, telecommunication, energy, IT, construction, mining and textiles.

Answering questions, the prime minister said the biggest challenge facing the Sino-Pak relationship was to create new areas of cooperation and sustain their friendly relations.

He said Central and South Asian cooperation was imperative for the economic growth of the two regions. Stability in Afghanistan was vital to enhancing ties between the two regions vital. Pakistan is already negotiating with some Central Asian countries to create links for electricity import, he said.


----------



## Neo

Friday May 26, 03:50 PM *KARACHI, May 26 Asia Pulse - Gwadar, the only deep sea port outside the strategic straits of Hormuz, seems to be attracting more criticism than attention from Pakistan's trading partners. It is alleged that the port is devoid of an effective master plan and the equipments purchased do not meet the requirement of a moderncontainer terminal designed to operate as a transshipmenthub port. *

Above all the marketing of this strategic port with a capacity to handle post-Panamax category vessels was not properly carried out by showing the shallower draft of its approach channel and berths, while inviting expressions of interest (EoI) and request for proposal.


As a result major international port operators did not show any interest and only five operators - Hutchison Port Holding, Hong Kong; Dubai Port World Dubai; Globe Marine Services Co., Saudi Arabia; Mansour Al Mosaid, Saudi Arabia; and Pakistan International Container Terminal, Karachi-indicated interest in Gwadar Port operations. Talking about the economic situation of the country, Aziz said that despite the pressures created as a result of the high oil prices and the losses caused by the earthquake, the country has achieved the growth target of 6 to 8 per cent, inflation is settling down and the overall inflation during the fiscal year 2005-06 remained less than 8 per cent. Foreign Direct Investment is expected to be about three billon dollars which is highest in the history of the country, the prime minister added.


----------



## Neo

BY ISAAC JOHN (Chief Business Reporter)

2 June 2006 


DUBAI Ã¢â¬â DP World, a subsidiary of Dubai World, is likely to win the bid to take over the management of Pakistan's Gwadar Port, following the exit of Hutchison Port Holdings of Hong Kong from the race. 
Following the unveiling of Dubai World's $10 billion investment plan, officials from both sides are reported to have made good progress in finalising the agreement to give DP World operational management of the deep-sea port built with Chinese assistance. 
Commodore Munir Wahid, project director of the Gwadar Port Implementation Authority however declined to say how much DP World might pay for the deal which is expected to reinforce the Dubai-based company's position as the world's third-largest container port operator, 
Apart from Hutchison Port Holdings, other bidders for the project include PSA International of Singapore, Globe Marine Services of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan International Container Terminal.
The Dubai operator has also bid for the port's $865 million phase-II that will add nine more berths, an approach channel and storage terminals. It will have three container terminals with a quay length of two km.
DP World was among five companies that had expressed interest in operating the first phase of the port, which was completed with a Chinese loan in April last year. 
The total cost of the Gwadar project is estimated at $1.6 billion, of which, China has contributed about $198 million for the first phase. Pakistan has contributed $50 million to finance the first phase. China invested another $200 million to build a highway connecting the port with Karachi.
According to sources close to the deal, terms of reference prepared by DP World include major conditions that deal with the corporate structure and matters related to operation, tariffs, and financial powers as well as development of infrastructure, including nine new berths on the east bay of the port. With regard to development of new berths, the operator seeks first-right of refusal. Under this demand, a prior approval would be sought from the DP World in case Pakistan leases or develops new jetties. DP World has sought 30 years lease for the site and the port which could be renewable for two more terms of 10 years for which the option will lie with the operator.
Pakistani sources said DP World has sought full powers over shareholding of the port company to be held by them or any other strategic investor chosen by them. 
It has further laid down a condition where management control will be fully with DP World and the government will have no control over the management and policies of the port.
It is learnt that DP World is seeking full control over development, finance, design, building, management and operations of those nine jetties to be built under phase II and have the right to cap the capacity utilisation. 
It also seeks the right of levying and collection of port tariffs and demanded that tariffs would not be higher than Karachi Port and the Port Qasim.
Pakistan sources said DP World is a favourite contender for the Gwadar port because its integrated port management model brings together container terminals, other cargoes, free zones, infrastructure developments and consultancy services. 
According to shipping industry experts, the Gwadar Port could be used as corridor for energy supply to China. It will serve as an energy corridor for Pakistan, China and India. 
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/DisplayArticleNew.asp?xfile=data/business/2006/June/business_June51.xml&section=business


----------



## Neo

Friday, May 05, 2006javascript:; http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/print.asp?page=2006\05\05\story_5-5-2006_pg5_14

ISLAMABAD: UAE-based Dubai World (DW) is planning to invest in various sectors in Pakistan and the Dubai Ports World (DP World), a subsidiary of the DW, and it is keen to get the contract for Gwadar Port management and operations, said Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, Chairman of the DW, here on Thursday. 

At a press conference, with Minister of State for Privatization and Investment Omar Ahmad Ghumman and Deputy Chairman of the Planning Commission Dr Akram Sheikh and members of his delegation, he said the DW had handed over an umbrella memorandum of understanding to the Pakistan government in which the company has chalked out its plan to invest in infrastructure sector, real estate development, commercial and construction of tourist resorts in Pakistan. 

Ã¢â¬ÅYes, we are negotiating with Pakistan on the contract for Gwadar Port operations and management. But there is nothing final so far,Ã¢â¬Â said Mohammad Sharaf, CEO, Dubai Ports, which was recently denied a deal of taking over as operating agency of six US ports in the wake of stiff resistance from the US Congress. Mr Sharaf also played down the impression that his company had started negotiations with Pakistan on Gwadar Port after its failure to take charge of the US ports. 

The seven-member UAE delegation also held a detailed meeting with President General Pervez Musharraf. 

Sultan Ahmed said had very useful meeting with President General Musharraf. We have discussed various proposals, including the prospects of investing in Gwadar Port. The DP World negotiations with Pakistan on Gwadar is believed to have perturbed the Chinese government, which has invested in the development of Gwadar. Omar Ghumman said Gwadar Port must not be seen as mere port like Karachi Port and Port Qasim. The Gwadar Port will be used as corridor for energy supply to China. It will be an energy corridor for Pakistan, China and India. Apart from this, the new port will be a trade and industrial and oil transportation corridor. Landlocked Afghanistan and Central Asian Republics will get great benefit from Gwadar. 

Mr Ghumman said a number of US companies had expressed desire to invest in Gwadar.

Replying to a question, Mr Sultan said the delegationÃ¢â¬â¢s present visit is actually a fact-finding mission. But it happened to be an eye-opener. Ã¢â¬ÅWe are not here for talks on Gwadar specifically,Ã¢â¬Â he said, adding that the Dubai World is expanding its investments for continued growth. He said the Gwadar Port had a bright prospect for investment. We are keen to invest. However, we are looking at the governmentÃ¢â¬â¢s plan for the development of Gwadar. If the government does not take care of development of the new port, then no investor will be coming to invest, he said. 

Mr Ghumman said the Nakheel Group of Companies, a subsidiary of the DW, a leading name in the the construction industry, was planning to invest in the development of real estate, construction of houses and five new cities between Islamabad and Lahore and Lahore and Karachi. The government is also interested in build five cities from Gwadar up to the Chinese border. Besides, there are plans to build new highways and tourist resorts up to the Chinese border.
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2006%5C05%5C05%5Cstory_5-5-2006_pg5_14


----------



## Neo

Friday, June 09, 2006javascript:; http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/print.asp?page=2006\06\09\story_9-6-2006_pg5_6

_By Fida Hussain_

ISLAMABAD: The ministry of defence is facing several objections on the overall price of land to be acquired for a new international airport in Gwadar as the proposed price is more than 180 percent higher than the amount paid by the Pakistan Railways (PR) for land acquisition in the same area in the recent past, a senior government official told the Daily Times on Thursday. 

The ministry of defence has proposed that price of land should stand at over Rs 155,000 per acre for the new airport in Gwadar. The proposed cost is more than 180 percent over the land acquisition cost of Rs 55,000 per acre paid in the recent past by the PR. 

The Gwadar airport has been proposed to be built in an area of 6,600 acres about 26 kilometers in the northeast of Gwadar city. The governement anticipates Gwadar to become a regional economic hub and in preparation for this has issued a directive for the development of the new Gwadar international airport. The airport will be given international status and it is expected to operate under the open skies policy. In the meantime, there are plans to improve facilities at the existing airport to facilitate the movement of wide-bodied aircraft, the official said. 

The ministry of finance, the Planning and Development Division (P&D) and other authorities concerned have raised objections over the increased cost proposed for land, which is to be acquired for the new international airport. The authorities concerned have objected to the proposed price of land and said that this issue must be looked into separately from the overall project, which has been approved by the P&D in principle. The ministry of defence defended the proposed price and said that it had been calculated by the Military Land Cantonments Department and it is according to land value, which is in practice in the area. The nature of the project was such that the P&D had granted approval to the overall project, but the cost of the scheme could be revised after the report of the special committee, constituted by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP). 

The committee, which includes officials from the ministry of finance, ministry of defence and government of Balochistan, will present its report on the issue to the P&D before the next meeting of the CDWP, which is to meet some time this month. 

The official said that the ministry of finance and the P&D have agreed on almost all the criteria of the project implementation. However, the ministries are only looking into the land price issue separately due to recent land acquisition by the PR in the same locality. The land acquired by the PR is part of the government's overall strategy to connect Gwadar with the rest of the country and the world through rail, land and air routes as Pakistan sees the underconstruction Gwadar Port to be great hub of economic of activity of the region. Pakistan wants to provide facilities of international standards in and around Gwadar so that foreign traders and investors could get hassle-free access to and from the commercial hub of the country, the official said.


----------



## Neo

Friday, June 09, 2006javascript:; http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/print.asp?page=2006\06\09\story_9-6-2006_pg12_7

KARACHI: Private airline Airblue has joined hands with Jahangir Siddiqui (JS) Air to start a commuter service between Karachi and Gwadar from June 17.

Chief Operating Officer of Airblue Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and JS Air Chairman Commodore (retired) Munawwar Alam Siddiqui announced this at a press conference Thursday. Abbasi said that they are cooperating for low-cost operation on socio-economic routes such as Gwadar, Nawabshah and Sukkur.

"JS Air will operate their planes for Airblue on secondary routes. The ticketing will be done by Airblue," he said. The fare for Gwadar will be Rs 3,000 for one side with a chance of concession if purchased in advance. 

He said that initially two American 19-seater aeroplanes Beach 1900 would be used for a daily flight between Karachi and Gwadar. "This frequency will be increased after we acquire more aircraft by August. We can take this flight to Muscat later on," he added. He said that they could also operate flights for the northern areas.


----------



## Neo

Sunday, June 11, 2006 


KARACHI: The first flight of newly inducted 48-seat-plane ATR 42-500 of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flied to Gwadar on Saturday and from there it would take off for Muscat.

Tariq Kirmani, chairman and CEO of PIA, saw off the passengers of the inaugural flight at Karachi. The plane will return back through the same route. 

PIA has signed an agreement to buy seven new ATR42-500 aircraft from Avions de Transport Regional (ATR). 

The first ATR42-500 aircraft delivered to PIA arrived in Pakistan on June 2, whereas delivery of the remaining six aircraft will be completed by May 2007.

ATR is a joint venture between France-based European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS) and ItalyÃ¢â¬â¢s Alenia Aeronautica, with each having a 50 percent share in the ATR program.

The ATR 42-500Ã¢â¬â¢s are replacing the Fokker Friendship Aircraft, which served PIA for over four decades before it was decided to phase it out of service.

Tariq Kirmani said: Ã¢â¬ÅAfter the induction of seven ATRs, PIA will acquire two additional ATRs having a capacity of 76 seats. Three 777 aircraft will also join the PIA fleet in December 2006 and later on in January and February 2007, respectively.Ã¢â¬Â 

Like its predecessor, ATR is also a twin-engine turbo prop, but incorporates latest avionics and is powered by PW127E engines made by Pratt and Whitney, Canada. PIAÃ¢â¬â¢s ATR fleet will be configured in two class with 10 economy plus seats and 38 economy class seats. PIA selected ATR42-500 after evaluating all the aircraft types available in similar category and made its choice after taking into consideration passenger comfort and operating economics as well as its performance for flying to/from the hot and high airfields. 

The first ATR42-500 aircraft will be based in Karachi and PIA plans to operate it to the Mekran coast, southern Punjab and Gulf (Sharjah and Muscat from Gwadar).

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/defaul...11-6-2006_pg5_9


----------



## Neo

KARACHI (June 18 2006): Airblue's flight ED 702 landed at Gwadar Airport on Saturday Morning with a full load of passengers to mark the launch of Pakistan's fastest growing airlines seventh domestic destination and the introduction of its operations on the socio-economic routes.

On board the first flight were Jalal Shah, Regional Director South, CAA, and Air Commodore (Retd) Munawar Siddiqui, Chairman JS Air, Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Airblue's Chief Operating Officer and other dignitaries. The inaugural flight was received by members of the local administration headed by Ahmed Bux Zehri, Director General Gawadar Development Authority, Civil Aviation and Airport Security Force officials, and the newly appointed Airblue Gawadar team.


----------



## Neo

The China energy corridor raises eyebrows in Washington

By Kamal Siddiqi Editor Reporting

KARACHI: China and Pakistan are looking at the possibility of an energy corridor through Gwadar Port. Under this arrangement, China will source its energy needs from third countries which will be routed through the Gwadar Port overland to China. This idea is watched with suspicion in Washington.

Earlier, there was a talk of such a corridor that would take oil from Saudi Arabia to China through Pakistan. The proposal makes perfect economic sense. It brings China closer to the Middle East and its energy resources. It allows Pakistan the opportunity to earn money in transit fees. It also strengthens the relations of Pakistan and China even further.

However, Washington is being increasingly wary of PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s new energy politics. Despite repeated public disapproval from Washington, President MusharrafÃ¢â¬â¢s government has been proceeding with uncharacteristic speed on the Iran-Pakistan-India (IPI) gas pipeline project.

A lot of the paperwork has been done on this and even India has reluctantly come back into the talks after a period of dilly-dallying.

It is ironic, say many analysts, that India is currently more sensitive to US policies in the region as compared to Pakistan. In the words of one US senior diplomat in New Delhi, India is AmericaÃ¢â¬â¢s Ã¢â¬Ånewest best friend.Ã¢â¬Â Despite this, India also wants to be part of the action and has returned to the table for the IPI gas project. This is frustrating for the US government which wants to economically sanction Iran.

The dusty and sleepy town of Gwadar is gradually becoming the focal point of the high stake regional energy politics. For the US, the idea of a Chinese built harbour in Gwadar translates into Chinese presence in a sensitive part of the world. This is the shipping lane through which passes the bulk of the world oil tankers. It is strategic point where Washington is uneasy with the Chinese looking on.

The question for analysts is what does this mean for relations between Pakistan and the US. On the face of it, relations could not have been better.

However, cracks are emerging. The US has cut down on assistance to Pakistan. The Congress has started to show its concern on the human rights situation in the country.

There is also increasing impatience over the manner in which Pakistan is fighting militants in the tribal areas. Pressure is growing on General Musharraf to show results. In a no-win situation, the Pakistan government is now seeing the fallout of its actions in the tribal areas.

The growing influence of religious parties, of the Taliban variety, only puts into focus how hard it is becoming for Pakistan to win over support in the area. The religious elements are also becoming bolder in their attempts to take control and dictate administration. It seems that the writ is slipping from the hands of the government.

To add to Pakistan woes is the possibility of an armed confrontation between the US and Iran. If it does take place, Pakistan will be sucked into the sequence of events, no matter what. At the same time, it will affect the prospects of the IPI project, and this is something that cannot be viewed positively considering PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s growing gas needs.

On the energy front, the US continues to plug for the Turkmenistan gas project, an unattractive alternative to what Iran is offering. Pakistan has said that the US should compensate financially if it were to choose Turkmenistan over Iran. The US has showed no such willingness.

It is rare for Pakistan to put its own economic interests ahead of the priorities of the powers that be. The fact that Pakistan is gradually moving out of the US fold in terms of following energy deals with countries to which the US has reservations is interesting. 

It may not be new for the US as allies have done this in the past, it seems like unchartered territory for Pakistan. The future promises to be eventful.


----------



## Neo

KARACHI: Ships might start calling at the Gwadar Port by the end of this year or early next year, Director General Gwadar Development Authority Ahmad Bux Lehri said here on Saturday.

Speaking at a seminar, organised by Jinnah City and Jang Cultural Wing, on Ã¢â¬ÅGwadar: The Future of PakistanÃ¢â¬Â, he said the government was looking for an experienced port operator with links in the shipping world who could market the port well.

Ã¢â¬ÅThe government does not want to hand over the port operations in a hurry, it is looking for an appropriate party,Ã¢â¬Â he said. Ã¢â¬ÅIf we offer the port operations to a new player and it fails to market and run the port efficiently, then our all efforts would go down the drain.Ã¢â¬Â

He said it was wrong to say that inauguration of the Gwadar Port was delayed many times, adding that the government had never fixed any date for its inauguration.

Lehri urged the investors buying lands in Gwadar to get the property transferred in their name and report the actual price to the respective department in order to keep their investment safe. He said a strategy had been formulated for the disputed lands in the city.

He informed the audience about the works going on for linking Gwadar with the rest of the country and foreign countries including roads network as well as railway line. He spoke at length about the development activities in Gwadar and said the private sector was very liberally engaged in this process. 

He said the investors coming to Gwadar from the rest of the country should prefer locals for jobs as it would improve their living conditions. Besides, Ã¢â¬Åif you hire people of other areas for jobs, they would take month-long leaves to see their families, which would affect your business,Ã¢â¬Â he added. Balochistan Minister for GDA Sher Jan Baloch said the Chinese government had agreed with Gen Pervez Musharraf that Gwadar Port would be deepened further. He said Mirani Dam would be completed and inaugurated by September this year.

He said currently two desalination plants - one for Gwadar Industrial Zone and the other for Sanghar Housing Scheme - were being established in Gwadar while two more have been approved.

Ã¢â¬ÅPrivate sector is handling all these projects and we are now giving NOCs for housing schemes only to those parties, who can set up their own desalination plant.Ã¢â¬Â

He said the Gwadar Port should have been developed decades ago as it always had the potential to become the backbone of the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s economy.

Chairman Gwadar Investors Forum Sarmad Jan said the policies with regard to sale/purchase and transfer of lands should be formulated on long-term basis because rapid changes shake the confidence of investors.

He said the government should ensure security of investment and appoint well-qualified officers in the government departments in order to attract more cash towards the city.

Ã¢â¬ÅAround 90 per cent of the remittances coming from the US may come to Gwadar, if governmentÃ¢â¬â¢s policies ensure the security of investment,Ã¢â¬Â he said.

Nazim Turbat Abdur Rauf Rind also spoke on the occasion.


----------



## Neo

ISLAMABAD (July 11 2006): The government has failed to implement the Rs 70 billion project to connect Gwadar deep-sea port with the country's main rail network. Despite firm directives by President General Pervez Musharraf, the Ministry of Railways has only managed to prepare a feasibility report in over three years' time.

Pakistan Railways, being economically safe and suited for long haul traffic, was tasked to establish a railway line from Gwadar connecting it with the main network at Quetta-Kohi-Taftan section.

"We have so far prepared a feasibility report to lay a new track that will connect the port with the existing railway network. There are some problems that are being sorted out to start the construction work," an official in the Railways Ministry told _Business Recorder _on Monday.

It is learnt that officials were considering various alternatives like Gwadar-Mastung link. This would start from Gwadar and would pass through Turbat-Hushab-Panjgor-Nag-Besima-Surab, Kalat and Mastung.

The 961 kilometres route is considered to be the shortest in length covering scattered population in the area.

The official said that one of the major reasons behind the inordinate delay in construction work was the volatile law and order situation in Balochistan.

The route runs through the central portion of restive Balochistan where a number of new roads would be built in close proximity of railway stations.

On the other hand, the proposed alignment between Hushab-Panjgur and Surab-Kalat-Mastung is difficult as the area has steep grades and sharp curves.

The government has already missed the extended deadline of June 30 for the inauguration of the multi-billion dollars port due to poor performance of communications and railways ministries.

Neither the Communications Ministry has done its job by completing required road network nor Ministry of Railway has been able to lay the necessary rail tracks.

President Pervez Musharraf is very eager to open Gwadar port as soon as possible with access to neighbouring countries.

On the Iranian border, the official said, the railway line from Quetta to Kohi-Taftan continues on to Zahidan in Iran. But an additional 600 kilometres railway line would have to be built to link it to the main Iranian railway system at Kerman.

There is no railway infrastructure in Afghanistan and a line from Quetta terminates on the border at Chaman.


----------



## Neo

http://www.geo.tv/news_images/business/09-Jul-06-310b1212-aa62-495a-84ff-5082f5decad1gwader_lpic.jpg 

GWADAR: Iran is expected to provide power up to 100 MW to Gwadar port from December 2008, the WAPDA sources told Geo News on Sunday.

Iran would charge 6.25 cents per unit for one year, the sources said and added that an Iranian company would launch a project worth $ 26 million for power supply to Gwadar.

Soon a delegation from Iran would visit Pakistan to negotiate power tariff with Pakistan authorities, the sources said.


----------



## Neo

Tuesday, July 18, 2006 

WASHINGTON: 

The Gwadar deep-sea port will be ready &#8220;in a few months&#8221; and the government is positioning it as an energy port and hub for storage and refining, Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz was quoted as saying in a report in The Washington Times.

The report, headlined &#8220;Islamabad seeks to be energy hub&#8221;, stated that Islamabad hoped to position itself as an energy corridor linking oil and gas-rich countries in the Persian Gulf and Central Asia with the dynamic economies of India and China. &#8220;With energy needs growing rapidly throughout Asia, Pakistan&#8217;s strategic location puts it in a favourable position to tap this potential,&#8221; Mr Aziz told the newspaper in Geneva on a recent visit.
Mr Aziz said that his government was negotiating with Tehran over transit fees for gas piped through Pakistan through the proposed $7 billion Iran-Pakistan-India gas pipeline. The report said that the US was pressing both Pakistan and India not to deal with Iran, a country Washington considered a sponsor of terrorism.

&#8220;We have repeatedly expressed concerns about international participation in energy projects with Iran,&#8221; a US official told TWT.
Energy analysts say the benefits to India and Pakistan in terms of energy security and profits are too great to be easily brushed aside. But the US is adamant that a venture with Iran would not be a plus.

&#8220;We question whether dependence on a gas pipeline link with Iran would enhance the energy security of either country,&#8221; the US official said. Mr Aziz said the Iran-Pakistan-India pipeline could also include a spur running to western China. &#8220;Other possible projects include the transport of energy from Tajikistan via Afghanistan to Pakistan and on to India,&#8221; he said.

The newspaper report said an energy security report from the United Nations prepared for the Group of Eight summit in St Petersburg concluded that global security risks have &#8220;increased sharply because of steeply rising oil import demand in developing countries&#8221;. &#8220;Tightness in the supply situation and the heightened threat of supply disruptions due to war and terrorism are adding to the insecurity,&#8221; the report stated. It also proposed the promotion of more investment in the energy sector to meet future needs.

Mr Aziz, noting rapid growth in the economies of both Pakistan and India, said moves to develop his country as a regional energy hub &#8220;would be a win-win situation for all&#8221;. Pakistan&#8217;s economy is surging by 6 percent to 8 percent a year, India&#8217;s by about 8 percent and China&#8217;s by more than 9 percent a year.


----------



## Neo

Gwadar Export Processing Zone: 100pc availability of 12 goods to local market likely


Saturday, August 05, 2006
javascript:; http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/print.asp?page=2006\08\05\story_5-8-2006_pg5_8

_By Sajid Chaudhry_

ISLAMABAD: The government is considering a proposal to make 12 types of warehoused goods completely available to the domestic market of the Gwadar Export Processing Zone on payment of taxes and duties, a senior government official told Daily Times on Friday.

The official added that at present industrial units located at different export processing zones had been allowed to sell a maximum of 20 percent of their production to the domestic market and to export the remaining 80 percent. 

The warehoused goods that will be allowed for sale in the domestic market from the G-EPZ are automobiles, cotton, hide and skins, unblended tea, spices in raw form, dyes, iron sheets, supari, raw materials for pesticides and insecticides, aluminium ingots, aluminium foils and new print. 

The ministry of industries, production and special initiatives proposed this incentive for inclusion in an incentive package to promote investment in the G-EPZ. The proposed incentive package for G-EPZ suggested that apart from the above mentioned warehoused goods, the domestic market of Pakistan will be available to 50 percent of production, on payment of taxes and duties. 

The official further informed that, under the Incentive Package, defective goods and waste would be allowed to be sold in the domestic market after payment of applicable taxes and duties to a maximum of up to 3 percent of total export value from G-EPZ. 

All exports from G-EPZ will be exempted from all taxes and only local supplies will be taxable. The ministry of industries, production and special initiatives is in the process of establishment of G-EPZ at an area of 1,000 acres with a package of incentives to promote industrial development in the area. The Gwadar Port will enable exports to destinations around the world. The income of the industrial units from the start of their production will be exempt from income tax for the next 10 years. This would be a major incentive to attract local as well foreign investors to the G-EPZ, the official added. The said ministry is finalizing an incentive package for investors investing in the G-EPZ, after consulting economic ministries. The official informed that the said ministry has outlined some incentives and the major incentive of a 10-year tax holiday is a part of the proposed incentive package for investors. 

The government is also examining whether to allow sales tax zero rating on supply construction material from tariff area to G-EPZ for investors as well as to the Gwadar Development Authority so that the development of infrastructure like roads, electricity, gas and water could be ensured.


----------



## Neo

Chinese mulling $13b investment in Gwadar

Thursday, August 10, 2006
javascript:; http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/print.asp?page=2006\08\10\story_10-8-2006_pg5_1

ISLAMABAD: The Chinese petroleum industry has indicated an interest in shifting its excess capacity to Gwadar, bringing in estimated investment of $13 billion, a senior government official told Daily Times on Wednesday. 

The China Chamber of Petroleum Industry (CCPI) and All China Federation of Industry and Commerce (ACFIC) conveyed to Pakistani authorities during a recent visit that the Chinese petroleum industry is keen to invest in PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s energy sector, the official said. 

The ACFIC and CCPI indicated that both the public and private sectors should cooperate in energy projects in Pakistan, with the Chinese private sector in particular seeing a lot of opportunities here, the official said. 

This cooperation will not be restricted to building an oil pipeline to set up an energy corridor to Gwadar, but also in shifting energy related industry to Pakistan. 

However, the government will need to provide strong support to lay down a framework for a safe financial, investment and security environment in Balochistan to attract this investment, the official said. 

He said the Chinese petroleum industry sees four potentially fruitful projects. Firstly, an oil pipeline linking Gwadar to Xinjiang in China to set up an energy corridor. The economic viability of such a project is yet to be worked out. Secondly, the development of Gwadar Port Energy Zone, where the Chinese could set up an oil refinery with a capacity of 21 million tonnes. 

China has been preparing a similar project along the Yangtze River in collaboration with Saudi Arabia for the last two years, but has now indicated it could shift the project to Pakistan, the official said. Other countries besides China will also be invited to invest in the project. 

Thirdly, the Gwadar energy zone could accommodate other energy sector industries. The Chinese business groups said that China has excess capacity in the petroleum services industry and planned to move the excess capacity to Dubai, but was now considering shifting it to Gwadar, the official added. According to their initial estimates, the Gwadar Port Energy Zone could attract investment of up to $13 billion. 

Fourthly, the Chinese petroleum industry also indicated an interest in oil and gas exploration projects in Pakistan, the official said. The Chinese business groups had proposed that a Pak-China energy and trade cooperation promotion association be established for such projects. 

The association would include members from the oil and gas sector and other industries in the power sector. They had also suggested that a Pak-China joint investment company be set up to finance these projects, the official said.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2006\08\10\story_10-8-2006_pg5_1


----------



## Neo

ADB to provide $ 1 billion for development in Gawadar 

http://www.geo.tv/news_images/busin...19-484d-b942-d4f908578663liaqt-jatoi_lpic.jpg ISLAMABAD: Asian Development Bank (ADB) will provide $ 1 billion for development of national corridor which will cost about $ 2.8 billion.

This was stated by Sean O' Sullivan, team leader of the National trade corridor investment programme of Asian Development Bank during a meeting with Advisor to Prime Minister on Finance Dr. Salman Shah here on Friday. 

He briefed the Advisor about the development of national corridor, which will link Karachi/Gawadar to Khunjrab and will cost about $ 2.8 billion.

He said "the ADB will provide $ 1 billion and the remaining cost will be borne by the World Bank and other financial institutions".

Advisor to Prime Minister on Finance Dr. Salman Shah speaking on the occasion said the commercial and industrial activities should be developed along the road and the revenue generated by the activities should contribute towards the cost of the corridor project to supplement traffic and transport generated resources. 

The advisor emphasized that strategic locations be selected for revenue generating activities. He appreciated the project and stressed that the motorway to be built should be commercially viable. 

The meeting was attended by senior officials of the National Highway Authority.


----------



## Neo

*Export processing zone in Gwadar planned*




QUETTA, Aug 21: The federal government has decided to establish an export processing zone on a 1,000-acre land at the Gwadar Industrial Zone for providing batter import and export facilities.

It was informed in a high-level meeting presided over by Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Mir Mohammad Yousuf here on Sunday. The meeting discussed various projects for the provision of basic infrastructure at the industrial zone.

Gwadar Industrial Zone project director M.B. Magsi briefed the meeting about the progress so far made at the zone and said setting up of industries would commence by February 2007 and allottees would get possessions next month.

The chief minister directed the officials concerned to hand over industrial plots to the allottees by next month according to the rules and regulations.

He said with the handing over of plots, industrial activities would get a boost in the new port city of Balochistan. He said work on industrial zone projects should be accelerated.

Mr Yousuf said this project had great importance in the development of Gwadar and with the functioning of industrial zone, Gwadar would become a hub of industrial and trade activities.

He said it would also help in increasing import and export of the country and over 50,000 locals would get direct or indirect jobs.

The project director said that the projects for supplying water, electricity, gas and roads would be completed soon.


----------



## Neo

THE 21st century is being called &#8216;the Chinese century&#8217;. Just as the US was emerging as the most powerful state in the world at the dawn of 20th century, China is emerging now as a pre-eminent power.

It has the largest population and the fourth largest territorial area in the world. It has a wealth of valuable natural resources and most important of all is its economy which has been growing at an astonishing rate of around 10 per cent for the last 30 years.

In purchasing power parity terms, China has become the second largest economy in the world after US and experts predict that it will be the biggest after two more decades. This is an amazing feat for a country that was classified as poor not many years ago. It&#8217;s future also appears bright as China leads the world in attracting foreign direct investment.

All these figures, however, camouflage the vast regional disparities that exist in China. It is the eastern region of China that is steaming ahead while central and western regions are lagging behind.

As the map shows, most of the less developed areas, with GDP per capita around 4000 yuan, are in the West while most of the developed areas, with GDP per capita five to 10 times higher (20,000&#8212;40,000 yuan), are in the East.

According to one estimate, the GDP per capita of western region is only one-third of GDP per capita of eastern coastal region and despite having 30 per cent of population, its share in China&#8217;s economic output is less than seventeen per cent (2003).

Other figures show the same disproportion. Ninety per cent of foreign direct investment( FDI) coming to China goes to eastern region while only four per cent goes to western provinces. Industrial performance, exports and R&D also point to the same discrepancy.

The western region of China is not a small area. Its area consists of more than 70 per cent of Chinese territory. Chinese leadership has realised that status quo needs to be changed. In 2000, the State Council created a leadership group for Western China Development headed by the prime minister. The strategy was to invest in education and infrastructure and give other incentives to attract foreign investment in the region. Starting from 2001, Chinese government launched major infrastructure projects and capital construction investment became higher in western than eastern China.

Moreover, preferential policies were offered in terms of development of science and education, capital input, investment environment etc. In April 2002, President Jiang Zemin reiterated the importance of western region by saying &#8220; &#8216;Develop the West&#8217; strategy is of great and far-reaching significance for accelerating the development of China&#8217;s central and western regions, China&#8217;s modernisation and the resurgence of the Chinese nation&#8221;.

But why will the foreign investors go to the remote regions of western China when they can easily invest in the developed eastern regions? Why will the multinationals risk by investing in relatively uneducated and unskilled populace, when they can invest in the regions, which are politically stable and technologically at the cutting edge? And why should investors increase their costs by setting their factories thousands of miles away from the export handling seaports?

Just take a look at the distances of Urumqi (capital of Xinjiang) from various ports of China. All of them are about or more than 4,000 km. With the condition of roads and railways in China, it will take millions of yuans of manufacturers to transfer their goods to ports and even after this expenditure the time of travel is not guaranteed.

It appears that the incentives given were not enough. The latest Economic Development Report on Western China released in Beijing in April, 2006 shows that despite six year of concerted efforts the gap between western and eastern China is actually increasing.

In 2005, per capita disposable income of urban dwellers in western China was 66.7 percent of the disposable income of urban dwellers of eastern China, which was three percentage points lower than the 69.7 per cent, the figure recorded in 2004.

For the rural residents of western China, the drop was even bigger. Their disposable income was 44.2 per cent of rural residents of western regions, which was 3.8 percentage points lower from 48 per cent, the figure recorded in 2004.

Perhaps Chinese government has to offer a bigger incentive and here Pakistan can help China and also help itself. China trade with the Middle Eastern and North African (MENA) countries is increasing rapidly. It is already the largest trading partner of UAE and Sudan and second largest trading partner of Iran and Jordan. Some people will think that this boost in trade is due to China&#8217;s increasing appetite for MENA oil but it is not.

China&#8217;s exports are expanding. For example, its share of Saudi Arabian market doubled from 3.6 in 2000 to 7.2 per cent in 2005. Similarly, China&#8217;s trade with EU is growing; EU is its largest trading partner and has become the second biggest trading partner of EU countries, with two-way trade around 180 billion euros.

All these traded goods and commodities, worth billion of dollars, have to take a trip of thousands of miles to reach their destination. The distance between Middle Eastern ports and Shanghai is around five thousand nautical miles while for European ports it increases to ten thousand nautical miles. Compare it with the distances of these markets from Pakistani port Gwadar. For Middle Eastern markets it is less than thousand miles and for European markets, it is less than 6,000 nautical miles.

As western China is only around 2,000 miles from Gwadar, it makes business sense to make goods for Middle East and EU in western China and then export it through Gwadar. Only in this way can the goods made in western region will be competitive with those made in east and only then investors will be ready to put their money in these remote regions.

Moreover, western China and Pakistan can also serve as energy corridor for the booming provinces of eastern China. It will not only provide eastern China with cheap and secure sources of energy for its rapid development but also provide a boost to the economy of western China and Pakistan.

President Musharraf in his recent visit to Shanghai said that his government would do all to turn Pakistan into an energy corridor for China. There are several proposals floated in this regard. The first one and most likely to be implemented is a pipeline from Iran to China.

The feasibility study of this project is already underway. Another one is to initially establish a rail link and transfer LPG from Middle East to China by using railway carriages, as billions of dollar investment will be required for the pipeline. Railway link will also provide a cheap way to transfer other goods to and from western China, changing it from a remote region to a station that will transfer goods and commodities worth billion of dollars every month..

Western China can develop and come at par with eastern China soon. The problem is the difficult terrain and thinking outside the box, but as Chinese and Pakistani engineers have shown before while making Karakorum Highway, where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Neo

ISLAMABAD (August 31 2006): The Gwadar Port project would become operational within six months, Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Dr Sher Afgan Khan Niazi told the National Assembly here on Wednesday. He was answering a supplementary question by Muhammad Hussain Mehanti in the question hour on behalf of Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghauri, who was not present in the House.

The replies from the Minister for Parliamentary Affairs were criticised by the opposition members, who pointed out that the question hour lacks sanctity in the absence of the relevant ministers.

Earlier, Speaker Chaudhry Amir Hussain endorsed this irregularity and politely reminded Sher Afgan that the relevant minister or his parliamentary secretary should be present to reply to the questions. Even these remarks from the Speaker could not shake the confidence of Sher Afgan, who retorted, "the point arises if I am not able to answer the questions properly." The question hour started an hour late for lack of quorum, which was pointed out by Abdul Mujeeb Pirzada and Hafiz Hussain Ahmed.

Sher Muhammad Baloch was deeply hurt on the casual approach of Sher Afgan particularly the way he spoke about cold-blooded murder of Nawab Akbar Bugti. Replying to Samia Raheel Qazi's question on the security concerns of the Chinese working in Gwadar, after the colossal operation and murder of Akbar Bugti, Minister for Parliamentary Affairs said that things would settle down in Balochistan within three or four days and security situation will be soon back to normal, adding everything would be fine.

However, Speaker did not allow the infuriated opposition member to speak for long by switching off his mike. Another supplementary question by Abid Sher Ali about award of contract of Gwadar Port to a firm, Dubai Port, without tenders was rejected by the Speaker, terming it irrelevant and not having merit to be a supplementary question.

M P Bhandara from the treasury benches in a point of order asked the Speaker that the question hour is often interrupted with point of orders and Assembly does not reach to any conclusion on serious issues. This practice should be checked and point of orders should not be allowed during the question hour.

To a question by Nawab Abdul Ghani Talpur on making any port duty-free in the country, the minister said that there was no such proposal under consideration.

Answering a supplementary question of Muhammad Hussain Mehanti on the pension rules of Karachi Port Trust (KPT), Sher Afgan said that 25 percent increase in pension of was given to KPT employees w.e.f 1-7-99 who did not take benefit of the memorandum of settlement, effective from 1-4-98.

Further he clarified the pension scheme 2001 was not applicable in the case of the federal government employees. They have de-linked their scales from basic pay scales, which are subject to increase in pay and allowances after every two years as per Charter of Demand, he added.

The minister said notification regarding increase in pension as announced in the recent budget will not be applicable in the case of ex-employees of KPT as per clarifications of the Ministry of Finance that the pension rules of the federal government are not applicable to the employees of the autonomous bodies having their own pay scales.


----------



## Neo

KARACHI: To cater to the needs of national and international business, trade community as well as tourists, countryÃ¢â¬â¢s leading chain of hotels owned by Hashoo Group has touched yet another milestone by carrying out its dream project, the luxurious Ã¢â¬ÅZaver Pearl-Continental HotelÃ¢â¬Â at Gwadar.

The hotel, which is the first ever 5-star luxurious resort in the emerging business hub of the national and international economic activities, is currently partially opened. At the moment 60 luxurious, comfortable and state of the art interior decorated rooms are at service and after formal inauguration in September/October 2006 the hotel will get fully operational.

The luxurious Zaver PC Hotel has been designed to provide accommodation to its clients along with full range of facilities that are a hallmark of the best hotels of the world - two high speed scenic elevators, a business centre, state of the art banquet and meeting facilities including a ball room, meeting rooms with splendid views, swimming pool, health club and exciting local and international dining experience. 

The specially chosen site in the heart of beach bay of this 120 rooms hotel adds to its utility and grandeur as it is located only 10 kilometers away from Gwadar Airport, which caters to daily flights from Karachi and is also accessible by road from other cities of the country.


----------



## Neo

ISLAMABAD (September 13 2006): Pakistan and China will set up a joint venture consortium to finalise the preferential policy and tax incentives package for the establishment of 'Gwadar Economic and Energy Zone' comprising an oil refinery, LNG terminals and petrochemical industry.

Sources said on Tuesday that the Central Board of Revenue (CBR) is examining a proposal of Economic Affairs Division for possible exemption of duties and taxes for the 'Zone'. They said that Pakistan and China would ink a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for establishment of the zone, which would allow setting up a joint venture consortium for designing, developing, constructing and managing the Zone.

Under the proposed MoU, both governments would establish a 'working group' to identify appropriate sites and work out the incentives package to facilitate the setting up of the joint venture consortium, sources added. The two countries would jointly conduct technical and financial studies on setting up of an oil refinery, LNG terminal and petrochemical industry to be located in the Zone.

Sources said that Pakistan government would provide land and an incentives package to ensure that the enterprises based in the Zone are commercially viable. The Pakistan government would also ensure safety and security of Chinese experts working on these projects. In this connection, Pakistan's Ambassador in Beijing has conveyed to the government to work out the concessions for the Zone, sources added.

The governments of Pakistan and China had signed a declaration on bilateral trade development as well as a Treaty of Friendship Co-operation and Goods-neighbourly Relations in April 2005.

Both countries are determined to promote mutually beneficial co-operation in the field of energy in accordance with the framework agreement on energy co-operation signed in Beijing in February 2006. Pakistan and China recognise the importance of establishing an Economic Energy Zone by setting up storage sites, oil refinery and LNG terminals as well as related petrochemical industry at Gwadar.


----------



## Neo

ISLAMABAD (September 14 2006): Minister of State for Parliamentary Affairs Kamil Ali Agha on Wednesday told the Upper House that the Gwadar port would become functional by December.

Replying to a question of Senator Muhammad Talha Mahmood, Kamil Ali Agha, on behalf of the Minister for Ports and Shipping, said that 95 percent of the work pertaining to Phase-I Gwadar port and 70 percent of additional dredging work for deepening of channel to 14.5 metres had been completed.

He said in December, the tender would be floated to hand it over to the operators. Kamil Ali Agha assured the House that by December the port would be used for shipment, and added there were some technical problems, including construction of roads, due to which it would not be used for transit.

He said deepening of Karachi port was also under process with its own expenses. He rejected the misconceptions that the money was being taken from Gwadar port funds for deepening of Karachi port, saying it was not true.


----------



## Neo

​
ISLAMABAD: Minister for parliamentary affairs Dr Sher Afgan said Gwadar Port project will not be affected due to the death of Nawab Akbar Bugti and it will be completed in due course of time. 

He said this while replying to a query in national assembly Wednesday. He told that proposal was given to set up duty free port in Gwadar port so that enormous revenue could be generated. The nation will benefit largely from the duty free port. Bars will open up and Ulema will raise objections over them. 

He informed pension amendment scheme 2001 will not be applicable to retired employees of Karachi Port Trust as they fall under the category of federal government employees. The employees of KPT are employees of corporation, therefore, they are governed by different rules. The pension record of these employees is compiled after two years. 

Meanwhile, Federal Minister for Communication Shamim Siddique in question hour Wednesday told National Assembly that government had to bear a loss of Rs 6.5 million during the year 2005-2006 because of corruption in distribution of pensions while Rs 5.31 million have been recovered. 

He further told that this corruption was made in Post Office Shuja Abad of Multan district,Hari pur GPO Takht Nasrati, Post Office Naragi of Chakwal district, GT road GPO and Post Office Daultana Rawalpindi. 

Federal Minister for Defence Rao Sikandar Iqbal told NA that monogram of Pakistani flag on PIA planes has not been changed while colour of six planes for national flights has been changed. 

He further said that PIA has increased five dollars for international tickets because of constant increase in fuel prices. "PIA did not change timing of any International flight. However, timings of some of national flights has been changed for the convenience of passengers", he added. 

Federal Minister for Environment Faisal Saleh Hayat told the house that four countries including UK, Japan, Canada and India have provided funds for environment improvement during the five years. 

Federal Minister for Shipping Babar Khan Ghauri told NA that Gawadar Port would partly be completed till June 2007 and would be opened for trade purposes. 

Federal Minister for Petroleum Aman Ullah Khan Jadoon while answering to a question said that the petroleum ministry has recruited twenty three officials from grade one to eighteen during the year 2005-2006. All these recruitments were made after advertisement in national newspapers. 

He further told five companies are exporting petrol and diesel from Pakistan while 39923 tons petrol has been exported to Afghanistan during four years. 

Answering to a question, he said that plan to construct modern refinery on Khalifa Point and Hub Balochistan till 2010 is under consideration and $ 3.5 billion is estimated for this project. It would help to pump out 200,000 to 300,000 barrels oil per day. "Gas prices for house hold purposes have been increased from fourteen to twenty percent since January 2006", he added


----------



## Neo

Sunday, October 01, 2006javascript:; http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/print.asp?page=2006\10\01\story_1-10-2006_pg5_8
*Ã¢â¬ËLarge oil refinery being set up in GwadarÃ¢â¬â¢*

QUETTA: Governor Balochistan, Owais Ahmad Ghani, has said the government would establish an oil refinery at Gwadar and complete dredging work of the port by the end of the year.

Talking to a delegation of the area people led by the district Nazim at Gwadar on Saturday, he said, Ã¢â¬Åthe port town would soon become a corridor of trade and energy.Ã¢â¬Â Survey for establishment of a large oil refinery has already been launched,Ã¢â¬Â he said.

The governor assured the delegation that after finalizing the airport project and Jinnah Avenue ban on transfer of property would be lifted. Earlier, Director Gwadar Development Authority Ahmad Bakhsh Lehri and Project Director Gwadar Port Authority Commodore Munir Wahid briefed the governor about the development projects in Gwadar.

He said that work on Gwadar-Gabd section of Coastal Highway has been launched which would link Iran border in two years.


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port fully complied with ISPS code *

KARACHI (October 10 2006): The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) has fully complied with the requirements of International Ship and Port Facility Security (ISPS) code. According to a statement issued here on Monday, the Port Facility Security Plan of GPA were scrutinised and approved by the directorate-general, ports and shipping, Karachi.

The director-general, ports and shipping has now issued a "statement of compliance of a port facility" to the GPA, as required under the provisions of ISPS code on October 5.

The ISPS code is mandatory requirement under SOLAS Chapter XI-1 to which Pakistan is signatory. After 9/11, the IMO approved this new measure of security for ports and ships enable protect them from any terrorist activity. IMO has been advised that the Gwadar is also ISPS compliant port as stated by Captain Anwar Shah, director-general, ports and shipping.


----------



## Neo

Saturday, October 14, 2006 

*Aziz unveils Ã¢â¬Ënew vision for BalochistanÃ¢â¬â¢*

* PM announces Rs 19.5b development package, 32,000 jobs for province
* Says govt ready to talk to anybody for consensus on national issues

QUETTA: Prime Minister Shauakt Aziz on Friday unveiled the Ã¢â¬ËNew vision for BalochistanÃ¢â¬â¢, which will provide policy guidelines to develop Balochistan, create new jobs, ensure quick development and promote an investment-friendly atmosphere in the province. 

Addressing a press conference at the GovernorÃ¢â¬â¢s House, Aziz announced a Rs 19.5 billion development package and 32,124 jobs for Balochistan this fiscal year. He said that 7,300 people would be recruited to the Pakistan Army, 11,000 to the Food and Agriculture Ministry and 13,000 to vacant posts in the province. He said the Food and Agriculture Ministry would create another 500 jobs this year. 

Ã¢â¬ÅAnother 5,000 jobs from grades 1 to 16 have been allocated for Balochistan in federal departments, while 6,000 more jobs will be available to Balochistan after a recent increase in the job quota for the province from 3.5 percent to 5 percent,Ã¢â¬Â he said. 

Aziz said that 160 jobs had been allocated for Balochistan in the Pakistan Ordnance Factory in Wah and the Aeronautical Complex in Kamra and 365 in Sheikh Zayed Hospital in Quetta. Ã¢â¬ÅAll jobs will be advertised in local newspapers and recruitments will be made in Balochistan,Ã¢â¬Â he said. Ã¢â¬ÅWe will also begin an internship scheme in government departments all over the country under which young people will get jobs in various departments on a monthly allowance of Rs 10,000,Ã¢â¬Â he said. Admission quotas and scholarships for Baloch students in various colleges and universities of the country have also been increased, he added. 

Giving a break up of the Rs 19.5 billion development package (the Incremental Financial Support 2006-07) for Balochistan, Aziz said that Dera Bugti and Kohlu districts would get Rs 2.5 billion under a special package. He said the development package also included Rs 6.3 billion for the province under the National Finance Commission Award and Rs 2 billion under the gas development surcharge. He said the government would soon provide Balochistan 200 bulldozers. 

Replying to a question, he said the government was ready to talk to anybody for broader consensus on national issues. He, however, vowed not to compromise the stability, sovereignty and integrity of Pakistan. 

To another question, Aziz said a Senate committee led by Senator Wasim Sajjad was working on provincial autonomy, adding that the government would progress on the issue on the basis of the committeeÃ¢â¬â¢s recommendations. 

The Balochistan chief minister and governor earlier held separate meeting with Aziz and briefed him about multiple issues. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2006\10\14\story_14-10-2006_pg1_9


----------



## Neo

*Hutchison plans to invest in Gwadar port project *

ISLAMABAD (October 14 2006): Hutchison Port Holding plans to increase its investment in Pakistan, possibly in the Gwader seaport project which, the group's chief executive, J E Meredith, said has the potential to become regional hub for trade.

He said that Pakistan is in his group's regional focus because of its geo-strategic location and investment-friendly polices. Hutchison Port Holding, which operates in 44 countries around the world and is already working in Pakistan, has plans to invest more in the ports sector, possibly by way of joint venture on public-private partnership basis, he said.

He expressed these views in his meeting with Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz here at the Prime Minister House on Friday. Also present at the meeting was Ports and Shipping Minister Babar Khan Ghouri.

Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz said the investment regime of the government, incentives, and the level playing field provided to investors, reduced the cost of doing business, openness of policies and transparency in transactions was attracting higher investments and Pakistan is geared to become a regional hub for trade and manufacturing.

He said that Pakistan, being a country of 160 million people with a huge market, offers attractive investment opportunities, particularly in the areas of power, energy, railways, IT & telecom, ports and shipping, construction and real estate sectors.

The reform agenda of the government is based on the philosophy of privatisation, deregulation and liberalisation, and transparency is the hallmark of all government transactions, he said, and added that the government was encouraging investments on public-private partnership basis.

The Prime Minister said the size of the economy had doubled during last seven years. Last year, the GDP growth was 6.8 percent. Per capita income grew at an average rate of 13.9 percent per annum during last four years, rising from $582 in 2003 to $847 in 2006. Poverty is declining and 15 million people have been brought out of poverty net in last five years.

The PM said that Pakistan was fast becoming a regional hub of IT, telecom and media business and a large number of companies are shifting their businesses to Islamabad as doing business is more feasible in Pakistan.

The Prime Minister said that as a result of the fast growth and investments being made by the private sector, there is a skills gap and the government has initiated many programmes for capacity building of the technical manpower.


----------



## Neo

*Saudi Arabia to be offered Gwadar as energy corridor *

ISLAMABAD (October 15 2006): Pakistan, during meetings between the two countries next month, will offer to Saudi Arabia the use of the Gwadar deep-sea port as energy corridor, official sources told Business Recorder here on Saturday.

They said that the first phase of the deep-sea port has almost been completed, at a cost of Rs 15 billion, and it would become operational in about two months' time.

They said that with the functioning of Gwadar port, Pakistan would become a hub of trade in the Gulf region and would serve as an energy corridor for Central Asia, Middle East, South Asia and western parts of China.

Gwadar is located at the entrance of Persian Gulf, from where 40 percent oil containers pass. "Negotiations with various private parties are underway for handing over operational rights of the port," sources said. Besides, the geo-strategic importance, some of the evident economic benefits of the development of Gwadar port are as follows:

To grab trade opportunities with landlocked Central Asian States and Afghanistan. Promote trade and transport with Gulf States. Trans-shipment essentially of containerised cargo. Unlock the development potential of hinterland. Diversion of influx of human resources from upcountry to Gwadar instead of Karachi. Socio-economic uplift of the province of Balochistan. Establishment of shipping related industries. Oil storage, refinery and petrochemicals. Export Processing and Industrial Zones. Reduce congestion & dependency on existing Ports Complex at Karachi/PQA. Serve as an alternative port to handle Pakistan's trade in case of blockade of existing ports. Will become a regional hub of major trade and commercial activities.


----------



## Neo

*SC annuls land quota allotment in Gwadar *

QUETTA:October 21, 2006: A division bench of Supreme Court has observed that the Balochistan Government is not competent to allocate land quota in Gwadar for allotment, and ordered cancellation of all land quota, whether industrial or residential, allocated to MNAs, MPAs, senators, ministers and other dignitaries, in Gwadar.

The bench also directed for cancellation of the 50 plots allocated for allotment to serving and retired members of judiciary in Sanghar Housing Scheme, Phase-V, in Gwadar.

All allotments, mutations, alienation, transfers made in favour of any private party after the first hearing of the petition, that is October 5, 2006, were also declared as of no legal effect and their copies were directed to be sent to the Registrar, Supreme Court in Islamabad, so that their legality, authenticity and genuineness could be assessed.

The bench also restricted Chief Minister, Revenue Minister and Board of Revenue Balochistan from allotting land in Gwadar in violation of the statutory Land Lease Policy notified through a notification by Balochistan Government on December 1, 2000.

It ordered the Balochistan Government to formulate a comprehensive policy for state land in Gwadar for its allotment and disposal to be based purely on transparency and fairness.

The bench ordered the senior member, Board of Revenue, to point out all illegal allotments made during last five years in Gwadar. "A complete record of all the allotments during the last five years be furnished within four weeks to the Registrar Supreme Court of Pakistan in Islamabad," it directed.

The bench, comprising Justice Javed Iqbal and Justice Raja Fayyaz Ahmed, issued the directives while hearing a petition filed by a woman, Zahra Bibi, who complained that her land had been taken by the provincial government, and prayed for allotment of alternative land to her as promised by Balochistan Chief Minister.

The bench directed Secretary, Law, Balochistan, to furnish explanation as to how contradictory opinions were tendered which culminated into allotments of 4100 acres land in favour of Mir Nazar Kalmati and his family through a notification issued by Capt Fariduddin Ahmedzai, Principal Secretary to Balochistan CM.

The Secretary was also directed to furnish the complete data of the pending cases about the allotment, mutation, alienation and claims with respect to land located in Gwadar against the government to ensure that satisfactory arrangements have been made to defend the government properly.

It also directed the Advocate General Balochistan to procure all judgments passed by Qazi courts, Majilis-e-Shoora and Balochistan High Court during last five years regarding allotment, mutation, alienation and ownership of land in Gwadar and to submit their copies to the Registrar Supreme Court in Islamabad within four weeks.

The bench also ordered for submission of details of all allotments, sale, disposal and exchange of industrial plots in Gwadar indicating how the allotment was made and in whose favour, and by whom. The details of the amount received in this regard will also be placed before the Registrar Supreme Court in Islamabad within four weeks.

It directed the Member, Board of Revenue, to submit to the Registrar Supreme Court the list of names of all EDOs (Revenue), Tehsildars, Naib Tehsildars and Patwaris, who remained posted in Gwadar during last five year. 

The bench observed that the Executive District Officer (Revenue) and the Settlement Officer posted in Gwadar were inefficient and that they failed to check the illegal transactions, mutations.

It directed for their immediate transfer and submission of report within a week to the Registrar Supreme Court. It also directed for disciplinary action against them.

The Court ordered for transfer of Tehsildar Gwadar and disciplinary action against him and its finalisation within four weeks for mutating the land and his irresponsible attitude towards public duties. If needed, a criminal case be also registered against him, the Court further ordered.

It clubbed the petition with the others of the same nature pending at the principal seat of Supreme Court in Islamabad and directed for fixing of all such appeals and petitions before a larger bench at some early date after soliciting the approval of the Chief Justice.


----------



## niaz

Just making a deep water port will do nothing. There are other very good deep water modern ports in the area such as Salalah im Oman and Chah Bahar next door in Iran. None of these ports have achieved no where near their potential. Gwadar is too far from Karachi to be favoured by Pakistani Importers and Exporters. Any successful port must have access to either an export centre or a consumption centre. Ports such as Jebel Ali or Rotterdam are an exception.

I am also surprised at phrases such as Energy Corridor. For whom?. Saudi Arabia's main customers are in the Far East or in the West, and oil moves in VLCC's. Iran and all GCC countries have their own export terminals. What advantage has Gwadar to offer to these countries who already have modern and better ports and export facilities? Are we living in a fool's paradise. Gwadar offers no advantage over any of the Arab Gulf ports except that it is outside the Straits of Hormoze but the same can be said of Fujairah and Salalah.

This port's future lies in attracting transit trade for Afgahnistan and Central Asia. It can provide cheaper and more efficient gateway for imports into as well exports out of Central Asian countries.To achieve this end we must have means of transport in place. This means that 'Safe' and good quality roads thru Baluchistan all the way up thru Afghanistan east to Uzbekistan and another one north to Turkmenistan. Until such time that this infrastructure is in place and no law and order problem exists, regret to say that Gwadar would be just another fishing port and an alternate port for Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

niaz said:


> Just making a deep water port will do nothing. There are other very good deep water modern ports in the area such as Salalah im Oman and Chah Bahar next door in Iran. None of these ports have achieved no where near their potential. Gwadar is too far from Karachi to be favoured by Pakistani Importers and Exporters. Any successful port must have access to either an export centre or a consumption centre. Ports such as Jebel Ali or Rotterdam are an exception.


Salalah doesn't give you a land link with CAR or China and Iran is politically too isolated and an economic pariah state which will affect future development of Chah Bahar.



> I am also surprised at phrases such as Energy Corridor. For whom?. Saudi Arabia's main customers are in the Far East or in the West, and oil moves in VLCC's. Iran and all GCC countries have their own export terminals. What advantage has Gwadar to offer to these countries who already have modern and better ports and export facilities? Are we living in a fool's paradise. Gwadar offers no advantage over any of the Arab Gulf ports except that it is outside the Straits of Hormoze but the same can be said of Fujairah and Salalah.


Energy corridor to and from CAR and China, we're talking about multi directions here. Oil and gas will flow into China via Gwadar and CAR gas will be exported at the same time. 
Western China is one of the fastest fevelopping regions in Asia and she's hungry for energy. Till now Gulf oil is shipped all the way through Melacca to Fouzhou and Shanghai where it has to travel another 5000km overland to reach western China.
For strategic region, China is willing to secure this corridor from an ally.



> This port's future lies in attracting transit trade for Afgahnistan and Central Asia. It can provide cheaper and more efficient gateway for imports into as well exports out of Central Asian countries.To achieve this end we must have means of transport in place. This means that 'Safe' and good quality roads thru Baluchistan all the way up thru Afghanistan east to Uzbekistan and another one north to Turkmenistan. Until such time that this infrastructure is in place and no law and order problem exists, regret to say that Gwadar would be just another fishing port and an alternate port for Pakistan.



Balochistan needs its own deep sea port for several reasons and Gwadar is the answer. Not only will it compliment Karachi and Port Qasim, it has the potential to become a hub for metal and petrochemical export hub.
From 2010 and on Pak copper export will be 400.000 ton p/a, mines are closer to Gwadar than any other port in Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

> *China to build 4 more VLCCs*
> 
> BEIJING, Oct 28: State-owned China Shipping (Group) signed a contract on Saturday to build four very large crude carriers, part of China's plans to transport a bigger ratio of its oil imports in its own ships, state media reported.
> 
> China Shipbuilding Industry Co. agreed to deliver the 308,000 deadweight ton ships in 2009 and 2010, the official Xinhua News Agency said. State television said the deal was worth US$450 million.
> 
> The new ships will boost China Shipping (Group)'s capacity to import oil to 100 million tons a year, Xinhua said. The company currently has three VLCCs, and another shipbuilder is due to deliver five more starting in the second half of 2007.
> 
> China imported 127 million tons of crude oil and over 30 million tons of oil products last year, and crude imports are expected to exceed 200 million tons in 2010, Xinhua said. To ensure its energy security, China aims to raise the proportion of its crude oil and products imports carried by Chinese ships to 50 per cent after 2010, up from less than 20 per cent now, Xinhua quoted an unnamed official as saying.
> http://www.dawn.com/2006/10/29/ebr25.htm



China will need many more VLCC's to meet her growing demand for energy.
Pakistan's proposed energy corridor might turn up feasible afterall.


----------



## niaz

Neo said:


> China will need many more VLCC's to meet her growing demand for energy.
> Pakistan's proposed energy corridor might turn up feasible afterall.



Quite the reverse; once you have enough VLCC's , you dont need the pipeline. Besides, there is plenty of oil and gas in the Central Asian countries such as Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan. Isn't it a lot easier and more viable for China to import from these countries than a pipeline thru Pakistan via Gwadar? If anything, the corridor would facilitate the export from Central Asia to outside world thru Gwadar, not from AG to China. 

We are still along way from buliding a gas pipeline from Iran to India, which is both technically and ecomincally viable. Lets not pin on our hopes on export to China. Peope may not be aware but China is also a producer and exports Shengli crude from the north ( Dalian region, north of Beijing). It also exports gasoline. Main imports are for the Central ( Shanghai- Hangzhou) and South (Guangzhu) industral regions. Just looking at the map is enough to validate my point. However, if one still wants to persist in the wishful thinking, it is OK with me.


----------



## Bull

Neo said:


> Energy corridor to and from CAR and China, we're talking about multi directions here. Oil and gas will flow into China via Gwadar and CAR gas will be exported at the same time.
> *Western China is one of the fastest fevelopping regions *in Asia and she's hungry for energy. Till now Gulf oil is shipped all the way through Melacca to Fouzhou and Shanghai where it has to travel another 5000km overland to reach western China.
> For strategic region, China is willing to secure this corridor from an ally.



Are you sure, i tought the main developements are happening in eastern china.


----------



## Neo

niaz said:


> Quite the reverse; once you have enough VLCC's , you dont need the pipeline. Besides, there is plenty of oil and gas in the Central Asian countries such as Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan. Isn't it a lot easier and more viable for China to import from these countries than a pipeline thru Pakistan via Gwadar? If anything, the corridor would facilitate the export from Central Asia to outside world thru Gwadar, not from AG to China.
> 
> We are still along way from buliding a gas pipeline from Iran to India, which is both technically and ecomincally viable. Lets not pin on our hopes on export to China. Peope may not be aware but China is also a producer and exports Shengli crude from the north ( Dalian region, north of Beijing). It also exports gasoline. Main imports are for the Central ( Shanghai- Hangzhou) and South (Guangzhu) industral regions. Just looking at the map is enough to validate my point. However, if one still wants to persist in the wishful thinking, it is OK with me.


You have a point there, but China will be the next super power and a super power can't afford to depend on on single source alone.
If Chian and India ever went to war, will Russia still be supplying?
Pakistan will provide a strategic depth and guaranteed supply of oil and gas at all times.


----------



## Neo

Bull said:


> Are you sure, i tought the main developements are happening in eastern china.


There's 400% surge in trade and development in this region, but its still way behind Eastern China where the main core is concentrated indeed.


----------



## Neo

*Rs 25 billion projects to be completed in Gwadar *

ISLAMABAD (November 03 2006): Work on plethora of development projects worth more than Rs 25 billion has been expedited in Gwadar aiming to transform it into a modern and developed city equipped with all basic amenities.

The construction of 350-bed hospital with the estimated cost of Rs 550 million, 250 acre sports complex, central park and a number of small recreational parks on western side would be completed within a period of next five years, PTV reported.

Work is nearing completion on two main boulevards of the city, Jinnah Avenue and Awaran Avenue. Numerous under-construction high rise buildings are enhancing the charm of the city and also providing job opportunities to the locals.

The government has recently allocated an additional amount of Rs one billion for expediting infrastructure development ventures being continued on accelerated pace in the city. Likewise an additional Rs one billion has been provided for the Gwadar international airport.

Gwadar Port would also have two modern fish harbours and would soon be the biggest port in the region making Pakistan the maritime hub for the region linking Europe and the West with the Central Asian states.

Planning has been finalised to set up water purification plant having capacity of providing 35 million-gallon clean water to the inhabitants. The government has allotted 2,000 acre of land for establishing Gwadar Industrial state.


----------



## Neo

*Chinese firm gets new Gwadar airport contract *

ISLAMABAD (November 07 2006): The federal government has decided to award the contract of new Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) to a public sector Chinese company, the China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC), which will execute the project in the shortest possible time on fast track turnkey basis, official sources told Business Recorder here on Monday.

However, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) would be responsible for design review and supervision of the project, ensuring that the new airport is built as per best international practices, sources said.

The airport, which is expected to be a regional hub, would be developed primarily to cater to cargo market, with an investment of $70 million. CAA had invited proposals for project management and design consultants in March. Several firms expressed interest in the project, including CHEC, which also offered to undertake the entire airport project on fast track turnkey basis.

The firm also submitted its proposal to President Pervez Musharraf before his visit to China in June, 2006. Sources said that Defence Ministry examined the Chinese offer and found it to be an attractive proposition. It was also observed by the government and CAA that Pakistan could benefit by the early completion of the project through turnkey/EPC methodology due to its low cost and financing offered by the Chinese firm, they added.

"CAA's analysis of the Chinese offer showed that if it were to undertake the project in the conventional way then it would take 36-42 months to complete it, whereas the completion time given by CHEC is 24 months," sources said.

Other benefits of the offer are that the company is already mobilised in Gwadar and is familiar with the working conditions there. The firm had completed a major reference project in Pakistan--the Gwadar Deep Water Port Phase-I--and has vast experience of undertaking several engineering-based projects including airports (China-Macao-Hang Kong).

With the completion of the project at much earlier date than planned, both CAA and government could benefit from early realisation of revenue. Defence Ministry is of the view that being a State enterprise, the firm is in an ideal position to arrange finances for the project on the same lines as was done in the case of Gwadar Deep Water Project Phase-I ie preferential buyers credit and grants/soft loans.

Sources said that the offer of CHEC has already been approved by CAA Board in its meeting on July 8. In order to move forward, CAA has proposed to enter into a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with CHEC. After its signing, the firm would undertake a feasibility study, inclusive of site investigation, necessary surveys, preliminary design, cost estimates etc and finally submit a technical and financial proposal to the CAA.

The CAA would then review the technical and financial proposal to ensure that the requirements of ICAO are satisfactorily met. Once the technical and financial offers are accepted by CAA, the government would be requested to enter into a formal agreement with the firm on price and terms and conditions of the financial offer, as the project is being funded through PSDP.

The Planning Commission has supported the proposal, but it advised MoD to obtain approval of the Prime Minster for awarding the project to the Chinese company. Sources said that the MoU is likely to be signed during the visit of the Chinese President in due course of time.


----------



## Neo

*DP World out of race for Gwadar*

8 November 2006 

DUBAI Ã¢â¬â DP World is no longer in the race to clinch the contract for Gwadar Port operations in Balochistan province of Pakistan after declining to submit an 'Expression of Interest' following the issuance of the revised tender last month.

"We have looked carefully at this opportunity and have decided not to pursue it," a DP World spokesperson told Khaleej Times yesterday. 

According to sources, PSA International of Singapore is still in the race and is considered to be a strong contender for Pakistan's first deep sea port, which is due to become operational by the end of this year after completion of the first phase. 

Globe Marine Services of Saudi Arabia, Westport of Malaysia and Pakistan International Container Terminal (PICT), Karachi, are the other pre-qualified and short-listed bidders for the final competition. 

The authorities concerned have directed the four pre-qualified port operators to submit their bids by December 4, 2006 to Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA) so that the handing over of port operations is finalised by the end of December.

According to sources, a policy board headed by the Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz will finalise the port operator after evaluating the bids to be submitted by the short-listed firms.

"The awarding of the concession for Gwadar Port on BOT basis is at an advanced stage and the government will complete the process by the middle of next month," sources said.

GPIA through Lloyds List on October 16 invited Expression of Interest (EoIs) from international port and terminal operators for Gwadar Port. The Authority approved four companies out of a total nine companies who had submitted EoIs within the stipulated timeframe.

Nine companies and consortia, who have submitted EoIs were Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) International Pte Ltd, Singapore; Pembianaan Redzai Sdn Bhd, Malaysia; Globe Marine Service Co, Saudi Arabia; a joint venture of Pakistani and French group-Pakistan International Container Terminal (PICT) and CMA-CGM group, Engro Vopak, Pakistan; National Company, Pakistan; Noor Investment Company, Saudi Arabia; Sea Trade Grains, Pakistan; and Mansour Al Mosal, Saudi Arabia.

The tender committee headed by Farooq Rehmatullah in consultation with Arthur D. Little (ADL), consultants for Gwadar Port, evaluated and short-listed four companies including PSA International, Singapore; Globe Marine Services, Saudi Arabia; Pakistan International Container Terminal (PICT), Karachi; and Westport, Malaysia. "The tender committee will make its recommendation by the December 10 to the Ministry of Ports and Shipping in order to get final approval from the policy board," he explained.

"It is expected that the signing of the agreement for the concession with the successful bidder will be finalised before the close of current calendar year," he said.

In answer to a question about participation of DP World in the bidding process, sources say DP World didn't submit its EoIs in revised tender process. 

In answer to a question, he said the agreement would be 40 years lease on Built Operate and Transfer (BOT) basis and three companies would have to be set up to run different operations Ã¢â¬â port and terminal operations, marine services and free economic zone.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/DisplayA...=business&col=


----------



## niaz

Good there is a basic conflict on interest. DPA run Jebel Ali and Fujairah.


----------



## Neo

*Zaver Pearl Continental inaugurated in Gwadar *

KARACHI (November 21 2006): President General Pervez Musharraf, on his recent visit to Gwadar, inaugurated the first five-star hotel, Zaver Pearl Continental, amid great fanfare and celebration.

A project of Hashoo Group, built in record period of two-and-a-half years, the hotel poses richly furnished beautifully decorated 114 guestrooms, including 4 suites, and offering Chinese, traditional and continental food of highest quality.

President Musharraf on this occasion expressed his deep appreciation for Sadruddin Hashwani on his contribution towards the development of human resources not only in Gwadar but in the whole of Balochistan. He called this a momentous achievement by a man who had dared to invest in projects where no other businessman had ventured before.

He also commended the project of a filtration plant, which would provide clean drinking water to the people of Gwadar and the foundation of a high quality educational institute, providing education from primary to secondary level. Both projects were initiated by Sadruddin Hashwani.

The event was well attended by dignitaries from all over Pakistan and from abroad, including the governor and chief minister of Balochistan, federal ministers, secretaries and ambassadors of friendly countries.-


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port to start operation in March 2007 *

KARACHI: The Gwadar port would be operational in March next year after the completion of its channel dredging, said Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghauri here on Tuesday.

He was talking to reporters after inaugurating development work at Port Qasim and a briefing by the high officials of PQA.

He said the shipping protocol would be signed in December after which the proposed ferry service would start.

He said nine more terminals would be developed at the Port Qasim by 2010. About the twin islands issue, he said it was a joint venture between Emaar and PQA and that there should be no fears about it.

Earlier in the briefing, he was told that the development projects currently underway at the PQA Industrial Estate include construction of flyover at the junction of PQA main access road and National Highway.

A 113-kilometre road is being built to link different industrial zones. PQA access road is being dualized. A bridge is being constructed over Railway line. Water supply system is being laid along with installation of pump houses and construction of underground tanks to ensure efficient water supply.

A 114-kilometre-long storm water drainage is being built besides the construction of 153-kilometre sewerage system.

The projects also include a bridge over Pakistan Steel outfall channel and conveyor belt, a bridge over Pakistan Steel intake channel to serve as an alternate route for heavy traffic and construction of two additional customs gates and allied infrastructure. Besides, poles are being erected to ensure proper lighting at the roads.

With the completion of these projects, PQA will transform itself into a modern industrial port and a business hub, further accelerating industrial and commercial activities, which will help curb joblessness and bring the poverty level down.

With completion of infrastructure projects, a chain of commercial activities will be established, which will help local entrepreneurs with limited capital do business without any risk of loss.

The minister was informed that the PQA has recorded 11 per cent average growth in cargo handling over the last five years. The port accounts for more than 40 per cent of sea-borne trade of the country.

The PQA reduced tariffs by around 16 per cent in 2005 in order to cut cost of doing business. The authority is undertaking many projects at a cost of Rs11 billion, one of which is deepening of the channel to accommodate all-weather 14-metre draught vessels.

The officials told the minister that the authority aimed to focus on cost recovery rather than profit maximisation and reduction of cost of doing business by improving trade logistics to international standards.


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port milestone of time-tested friendship*

KARACHI, Nov 25: The Gwadar deep water port project is yet another milestone of the glorious and time-tested friendship between China and Pakistan. The port is expected to start functioning by the end of next month as evaluation process of port operators is in final stages.

Pakistan and China signed the deal to build the $248-million (revised $298 million) deep sea port on the Arabian Sea coast in Southern Balochistan in 2002.

Chinese vice-premier Wa Banggao laid the foundation stone for Gwadar port in March 2002. The first phase of the project was to be completed by March 2005, for which China provided $200 million soft loans and grants and the balance was made available by the government of Pakistan.

After the first Gulf war in 1990, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) strongly felt that some deep water port are baldy needed just out side the Straits of Hormuz from where around 60 per cent of world oil supplies pass. As a result of this hunt Gwadar was selected for being strategically located at the opposite end of the Gulf of Oman but remained on the main shipping route.

The first phase of Gwadar port has been built with the assistance of a public sector Chinese company at a revised cost of $298 million. It included three multipurpose berths (602 metre quay length), one service berth (100 metre length), 4.35km navigable channel which is being currently deepened to 16 metre. Besides, roads, plinths and transit shed, operational craft and equipment, including navigational aids and shore-based port buildings and allied facilities, have been developed.

The government has also finalised arrangements to undertake the construction of second phase of the port in March 2005 at an estimated cost of $865 million. The completion of second phase will also help meet strategic needs and standby facility to Port Qasim and the Karachi Port in case of emergencies.

The construction of second phase will be completed on the basis of build operate and transfer (BOT). However, if the private sector did not respond favourably, the public sector financing will be required to develop the second phase of the port.The port will have far reaching geo-political implications in the region as will open up new vistas and could also change shipping activity to a greater extent. Pakistan is also interested in developing Gwadar not only as a trans-shipment port, but also as an energy port by establishing refineries, building storage capacity (farms) and laying pipeline ensuring secure and reliable supplies to western China and other landlocked countries of the region.

Gwadar could emerge as a key shipping point, bringing Pakistan a much-needed income, and when combined with the surrounding areas could become a trade hub, once road and rail links connect it to the rest of the country, including Afghanistan and Central Asia.

A road from Gwadar to Saindak, which is presently under construction, is the shortest route between Central Asia and the sea. It will provide landlocked Afghanistan and Central Asian states with access to the sea. Oil and gas reserves and other natural resources from these countries could be shipped to global markets through Gwadar port.

Looking at the future prospects the government is also keen to give Gwadar a status of free trade zone and an export processing zone. It will not only give boost to local business and trading activity but will also open up vast employment opportunities for the people of the region, particularly from hinterland which have huge human resource surpluses.

President Pervez MusharrafÃ¢â¬â¢s last visit to Beijing reflects the determination of both governments to promote comprehensive cooperation in the field of energy, including nuclear power, as well as realise the concept of building an energy corridor between Pakistan and China.

The current visit of President Hu Jintao is a step forward in achieving these common goals for both the countries. Both the sides have reaffirmed their pledge to further strengthen ties in defence, energy, economic and trade sectors and signed a free trade agreement. Besides, the two sides finalized a five-year joint development programme and signed seven important accords and will set up a joint investment company.

Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA) Chairman Captain Anwar Shah told Dawn that the success story of the port could well be judged from the fact that leading port operators had shown keen interest in running the port. He said the government had asked these operators to submit their bids by December 4, 2006.

Mr Shah disclosed that within days of receiving bids, the summary would be put before the GPIA board for its approval and thereafter will be forwarded to the ministry of ports and shipping to get ECC approval. He said that first phase of the port was complete and was ready to be commissioned as soon as the port operator was selected as per the laid down terms and conditions in the bid document.

http://www.dawn.com/2006/11/26/ebr4.htm


----------



## Neo

*Dubai Ports drops bid to manage Gwadar port*

DUBAI, Dec 1: The UAE's DP World has dropped a bid to manage Gwadar port due to commercial reasons, a local newspaper said on Friday. Ã¢â¬ÅWe have looked carefully at this opportunity and have decided not to pursue it,Ã¢â¬Â Gulf News quoted a Dubai Ports World official as saying.

The deep-sea port, built with Chinese assistance, is on the Arabian Sea, about 120km from the Iranian border.

The UAE company, the world's third-largest container port operator, was one of the bidders for the project alongside PSA International of Singapore, Globe Marine Services of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan International Container Terminal.


----------



## Neo

Sunday December 3, 2006

*'Megaport' with no ships rises from sands of Pakistan*

GWADAR, Pakistan (AFP) - Conceived as a gateway from China and Central Asia to the warm waters of the Arabian Sea, the Beijing-funded "megaport" of Gwadar is rising from the sands of Pakistan's poorest province.

At the foot of the rocky peninsula that overshadows Gwadar there are 600 metres (yards) of quays and five giant cranes. But with no decision yet on the port's foreign operator, not a single ship has docked here.

Past this brand new deep-water port, an inlet runs for dozens of miles (kilometres) towards the old town and fishing port of Gwadar, whose 100,000 residents have so far seen none of the fruits of the multi-million-dollar development that juts into the Gulf of Oman like a massive hammerhead shark.

And it's going to be a long wait yet.

"Here in 2015 you will see a mature Gwadar," says the proud director general of the Gwadar Development Authority, Ahmed Baksh Lehri.

Towards the eastern bay the authority plans to build a huge extension of the port with industrial and commercial zones, while to the west it envisages luxury building projects and modern infrastructure.

China, a close strategic and economic ally of Pakistan which has already co-built several projects including two nuclear power stations, has financed about 75 percent of the 250 million dollars it has taken to build the port. This will be the "Dubai of the 21st century", says one of the 62 estate agents in charge of renting out more than 1,000 square kilometres (620 square miles) of Baluchistan desert.

In sharp contrast to the enthusiasm of the developers, and others who hope to reap profits from the new port, the locals grumble that nothing has changed for the better since the construction began. Indeed, many complain that things are only getting worse.

So far all there is to show from all the work, investment, disruption and, for some, forced relocation is the construction of an unused port, overlooked by an empty five-star hotel inaugurated earlier in November by Pakistan's President Pervez Musharraf.

"There is no development, no teachers in the schools, no doctors in the hospital, no work for locals," says Niaz Ibrahim, from the Rural Community Development Council, a non-governmental organisation, only slightly exaggerating the paucity of services for residents in the area.

Doctor Aziz Baloch of Gwadar district hospital, which struggles to provide healthcare because it lacks equipment and personnel, complains: "This megaproject is causing nothing but frustration."

Work on the port and surrounding roads has already caused the displacement of some villagers, with varying results.

In Mullah Band district near the port, 37 families have each received between 500,000 and 1.5 million rupees (8,333 to 25,000 dollars) to move six miles north.

Saleh Mohammed, a 26-year-old bachelor, is happy with his compensation as he has been able to build a modern house on the 400 square metres of land he received from the government.

His neighbours Shaban Ayub, 35, and Mohammed Asim, 25, are equally happy with their new neighbourhood.

Nevertheless, as fishermen they have lost their source of work and future income is in doubt. In that, they are not alone.

Grandmother Medina is the matriarch of a family that long relied on the resources of the ocean for income, but all her five sons lost their livelihoods and had to move away to find work once the port development began.

She summarises their worries: "What good is getting a million rupees if you lose your job?"

The story is not the same for all the fishing families of the area.

At the fishing port there appears to be plenty of activity and one fisherman says: "The new port doesn't bother us at all."

Pointing to the fact that the port is not likely to open before the first quarter of 2007, another fisherman shrugs off questions about the impact of the development with a joke: "Of course, there aren't any boats."

He goes on to express his concerns, however, about the security measures, including naval patrols, that the fishermen will have to deal with once merchant ships do start arriving at the new port 300 metres away.

Eventually, the developers says, everyone will have to move.

The Gwadar Development Authority says it has overseen the "gradual and voluntary" transfer of 1,300 fishermen -- 3,000 to 5,000, according to the fishermen themselves -- to the villages of Pishukan and Sur Bandar, at the far ends of the west and east bays, 50 and 25 kilometers away respectively.

Around 100 families have already been forcibly relocated to Sur Bandar.

"They have sent us to a cemetery," laments Jan Bibi, the mother of a family living in a shack erected in one of the many unfinished houses that stand here, shells with rooves but no walls. She says she received no compensation.

"No more villagers will be displaced," says the development authority chief, Lehri, adding: "Our only hope is that people will themselves want to leave congested areas.

"From 100,000 inhabitants today, Gwadar is expected to have 1.7 million in 2030," he says, adding that amid the sands of Baluchistan "everything is yet to be built".

http://au.news.yahoo.com/061203/19/11ndr.html


----------



## Neo

Wednesday, December 13, 2006 

*SingaporeÃ¢â¬â¢s PSA makes highest Gwadar port bid*

KARACHI: A consortium led by Singapore port operator PSA International has submitted the highest bid to manage Gwadar Port but the tender has not yet been awarded, a Pakistani port official said on Tuesday.

Ã¢â¬ÅWe cannot give the figure quoted by PSA International until the negotiations are final but they are the highest and the successful bidder,Ã¢â¬Â the official of the Gwadar Port Implementation Authority said, declining to be named. The PSA bid was accepted at the weekend. 

Under the concession, the winning bidder will take over the operation and management of the port for 40 years. The port official said the offer from the runner-up - Pakistan International Container Terminal - was Ã¢â¬Ëfar behindÃ¢â¬â¢ that of the Singaporean operator. Ã¢â¬ÅWe are in the process of finalising technical and financial terms and conditions with them and will take a decision very soon,Ã¢â¬Â the official said. PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s AKD Group is part of the Singaporean consortium.


----------



## Neo

*87 societies awarded NOCs for housing in Gwadar *

ISLAMABAD (December 16 2006): Some 87 societies owning the required land have been given NOCs for housing projects at Gawadar, the National Assembly Standing Committee on Local Government and Rural Development was informed here on Friday. Director General Gwadar Development Authority briefed the committee about progress of development work in Gwadar.

He told the committee that two projects to desalinate sea water for drinking have also been approved. The meeting, chaired by MNA Maulana Hamid-ul-Haq Haqqani, was informed that around 99 percent schemes of MNAs pertaining to Lesco and Kesco respectively had been completed, while Pesco's representative informed that out of 4,221 schemes 3,308 had been completed and remaining will be completed before the end of March 2007. The SSGPL managing director told the committee that 85 percent schemes of SSGPL given by MNAs had been completed.

Chairman of the Committee, Maulana Hamid-ul-Haq Haqqani, directed the concerned that as per the announcement of President Musharraf in Nowshera the project for supply of gas should be completed and areas like Jehangir Mia Esa, Misriband, Pir Sabak should not be dropped from the project.


----------



## Neo

*'ADB to incline foreign investors to invest in Balochistan' *

QUETTA (December 17 2006): The Asian Development Bank (ADB) will incline the foreign investors to make investment in Balochistan in various sectors, including power and coal mining. This was revealed by ADB Country Director Peter Fedon during a meeting with Balochistan Chief Secretary K. B Rind here on Friday.

He lauded the Federal and provincial governments' steps for development of Balochistan, and said those steps would soon transform Balochistan into a hub of trade activities that would consequently boost the trade relations between Pakistan and the neighbouring countries, including Afghanistan, Iran and Central Asian Republics (CAR).

He expressed his satisfaction over uplift schemes in health, education and social sectors and assured more ADB assistance to the province in these sectors.

The Chief Secretary, on the occasion, informed the ADB Country Director about the development projects and law and order situation in the province, and said the provincial government was jointly working with the ADB and other organisations as development partners.

The government was paying special attention to promotion of fisheries and tourism sectors, while steps were also being taken to impart technical education to people, he said, and added that national and international highways were also being upgraded.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=508767&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## dabong1

Pakistan always has really good plans but when it comes to implementation that is when the problems happen.

How many balouchs are going to get jobs there or be able to afford to buy the luxury villas and apartments.

I think the money would have been better spent on health and education of the balouch people and made Gwadar a private enterprise .


----------



## Neo

*Iran to use trade corridor for access to Chinese market *

ISLAMABAD (December 20 2006): Iran would use National Trade Corridor (NTC) of Pakistan to get access Chinese market for imports and exports, said Deputy Iranian Commerce Minister, Dr Sadegh Mofattah.

"Iran can use Pakistani ports and land routes not only to get access to the emerging market of China but also the Far East countries for the exports of its products," the Iranian minister said while addressing a press conference at Iranian embassy here on Tuesday.

'Similarly, Pakistan can also use Iranian routes to approach markets of Central Asian states for transportation its goods," he added.

At present, Pakistan, which is the major rice exporter to Iran, is exporting over 200,000 tons of rice to Iran but it can be increased to 400,000 or 500,000 tons, as Iran's local produce is not sufficient to meet its domestic demand, he said.

When asked about the Iran-Pakistan-India pipeline, he was quick in responding that it was not in its purview, however, talks of working group on construction of the pipeline are under way in Tehran.

About the trade potential of the two neighbouring Islamic countries, he observed that it could be increased to $1 billion level in the coming years, as both the countries are heading to sign FTA.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=509551&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## TomCat111

*Singapore to run Gwadar port*

ISLAMABAD, Dec 22: The government has decided to give the management control of the Gwadar port to Port of Singapore from next year, a minister said on Friday.

Ã¢â¬ÅToday Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz approved a summary to hand over the management of Gwadar port to Port of Singapore,Ã¢â¬Â Ports and Shipping Minister Babar Ghauri told AFP.

Ã¢â¬ÅWe have formed a committee which will negotiate with Port of Singapore and within 15 days the port would be handed over to them,Ã¢â¬Â Mr Ghauri said.

He said the port was expected to be in operation in March.

Mr Ghauri declined to give details about the financial aspects of the deal.Ã¢â¬âAFP


----------



## Neo

*Desalination plant for Gwadar to cost Rs700m*

ISLAMABAD, Dec 26: The federal government is urgently providing special Rs700 million funding to Balochistan to help meet 15-year water demand of the Gwadar Industrial Estate (GIE) through the installation of a foreign assembled desalination plant.

According to official sources, several suppliers of bigger size desalination plants have been contacted to provide two million gallons per day (mgd) desalination plant for GIE.

There are several suppliers of desalination plant, each having their proprietary system with different price tag. The objective would be to get a fully foreign assembled plant with sufficient warrantee from a reliable and experienced supplier, who can also guarantee ready supply of spare parts and can promptly deal with emergencies.

The cost of two - train plant with accessories and allied civil, electrical and mechanical works, including departmental charges contingencies, and consultancy, is estimated as Rs700 million.

The future demand of water supply will be met partly by recycling of waste water (irrigation and industrial cooling) and partly by the desalination plant. At present there is no water resource available in the area.

The Balochistan government has provided 3,000 acres of land through two separate allotment letters, out of which 20 acres land will be made available free of cost through the Gwadar Industrial Estate to set up water desalination plant, intake work, storage tanks and other facilities.

The total cost of water supply from the plant (including depreciation) will be Rs0.25 per gallon against the cost of water supplied by tankers at Rs0.76 per gallon.

The total saving on full production of two million gallons will be Rs219 million per annum. However, the decision to install plant is the need based and not return based.

As the actual use of water in the industrial estate in the initial stages of development will be small, the water can be sold to their users on market rates, especially to the industrial and commercial development planned in the vicinity of the estate by the private sector.

There will be approximately 2,000 industrial units in the Gwadar Industrial Estate providing employment to 30,000 workers. Most of the production will be export-oriented and will bring foreign exchange to the country.

The project will be implemented by appointment of a consortium of consultants.

The development of infrastructure is the top priority of the government of Balochistan. The most basic requirements being roads, water supply, electrification and sewerage system.

The demand of water largely depends on the type of industries to be installed there. Whereas chemical and textile industries may have a large water demand, some value-added garments and electronics will require very little water.

On an average demand of 1,000 gallons per acre per day, the estimated water demand would be about 2.5 million gallons per day (mgd) during the year 2008, which will increase at 10 per cent per annum at an average. The requirements of irrigation of road-side plantation and green areas will be largely met from the recirculation of treated sewerage effluent.

The underground water in Gwadar is extremely deficient both in terms of quantity and quality. The only source of surface water that can be used for GIE is Saear Dam located some 24 km away. The cost of transmission of water over 24 km distance and filtration will be substantially high, roughly estimated at Rs250 - 300 million.

However, due to irregular and scanty rainfall in the area, surface water sources such as the dam, which wholly depend on the rainfall, cannot be relied upon as in times of draughts (which are not uncommon), the industrial production will greatly suffer. It has been decided that due to proximity with sea, the most reliable source of water supply for the GIE would be desalination of sea water.

http://www.dawn.com/2006/12/27/ebr2.htm


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Industrial Estate in last stages of completion *

ISLAMABAD (January 04 2007): The infrastructure development activities in Gwadar Industrial Estate (GIE) has entered in last stage of completion as electricity and water facilities would be provided within a period of next two months.

Project Director Gwadar Industrial Estate, Maula Bakhsh Magsi Tuesday told PTV that 24 mw Grid station would start functioning in February next while desalination plant for providing 200,000 gallon water would be ready by March 2007. The spacious road network connecting GIE with rest of the world has already been completed, he said.

Around 12,500 small and mediocre industrial units would be established on 1,000 acre of land in the GIE in the first phase. As many as 600 residential buildings would also be constructed there, he said. Likewise, numerous commercial buildings like offices, business centres were also being constructed in GIE.Situated around 40 km from the main city, the biggest industrial estate of Balochistan would provide employment opportunities to numerous locals, he said.

Currently spread over 1000 acres the industrial estate could be extended upto 3,000 acres to accommodate more and more investors as several industrialists have shown their willingness to establish pharmaceutical units, refineries and textile there, he said.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=513600&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

Friday, January 05, 2007 

*Gwadar deep seaport to generate two million jobs*

ISLAMABAD: The Gwadar Deep Seaport, which will become operational in March, is likely to generate around two million new jobs in next eight to ten years.

This was stated by Secretary Planning & Development Balochistan Government Sohail Qadeer while speaking to the state television on Thursday.

He further said that the future business hub deep seaport would provide cheapest trade route to ships. The work on the development projects at cost of over Rs 25 billion has been expedited in Gwadar to transform it into a modern and developed city equipped with all amenities.

The construction of 350-bed hospital costing Rs 550 million, 250-acre sports complex, central park and small recreational parks will be completed in next five years, he said.

The water purification plant to provide 35 million gallon clean water to people will start functioning soon.

The 950km rail track will be built to link Gwadar port with rest of the country for which a survey is being done.

He said 950km motorway would also be constructed to facilitate port users. Of this 190km motorway will be completed by end current year, and remaining portion ready in stipulated period. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\01\05\story_5-1-2007_pg5_2


----------



## Neo

15, 2007 Monday Zilhaj 24, 1427 

*Gwadar and oil politics*

By Syed Fazl-e-Haider

AFTER selection of Port of Singapore Authority International (PSAI) as operator for the Gwadar port, the deep-sea port in Gwadar is likely to be operational in next two months.

The Gwadar port, and future plans of cross-national oil pipelines traversing the state would further enhance the regionÃ¢â¬â¢s strategic value. Gwadar in southern Balochistan would be the terminus of gas pipelines from CARs including multibillion dollar pipelines reaching either from DaulatabadÃ¢â¬â¢s fields in Turkmenistan, South Pars fields in Iran or from Qatar.

The developments in the surrounding region of Gwadar like the unrest in Balochistan, AmericaÃ¢â¬â¢s virtual control of Afghanistan, the emerging role of Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO), big powersÃ¢â¬â¢ quest for energy security are all indicative of the Ã¢â¬Ëoil politicsÃ¢â¬â¢ brewing up in the region..

The SCO is planning to form an "energy working group" that would bring together experts from member states to consider regional gas and oil pipelines, hydropower projects and other ventures. Gwadar on the confluence of South Asia, West Asia and Central Asia can provide a strategic base to China for expanding her stakes.

China needs Gwadar port facilities for future oil and gas imports. While there is a suggestion in Pakistan that Gwadar should be declared a free oil port, Beijing is reportedly negotiating with Islamabad for around five oil and gas pipelines from Central Asian Republics (CARs).

China has shown interest in a trans-Himalayan pipeline to carry the Middle Eastern crude to western China. It would allow Beijing to reduce the portion of its oil shipped through the narrow and unsafe strait of Malacca carrying up to 80pc of its oil imports. The proposed pipeline would link Gwadar port with China's remote western regions, and it would be partly financed by Beijing.

The Chinese oil companies are also in talks with Pakistan about construction of a refinery at the Gwadar port . Islamabad is reportedly considering a raft of incentives from free land for refinery construction, to allowing unlimited duty-free import of crude for processing, sales tax exemption for refined product exports and infrastructure.

It wants to build a refinery and petrochemical complex with an initial 10m tons per year (200,000bpd) capacity, later expanding to 21 million tons. The route over the Himalayas would be an expensive and challenging engineering feat, and once the oil reached China it would likely have to be shipped thousands of kilometres further east to coastal areas, where most energy demand is centred. The pipeline would go in tandem with the Karakoram Highway.

For being strategically located outside the sensitive area of the Strait of Hormuz, the Gwadar port could play an important role in future containerised trade in Asia. The large crude containers of up to 0.5 million tons dead weight form a crucial part of the international oil movement. For every one million barrels daily outlet capacity at Gwadar, Pakistan could possibly net over a third of a billion dollars a year in revenues besides other indirect economic benefits.

ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s stake in Gwadar is causing much discomfort among regional players of geo-politics. Her involvement in the Gwadar port project has also caused suspicions in the minds of strategic thinkers in the Pentagon. The US strategy of advancing into the Central Asia and the Gulf was mainly aimed at pre-empting China from the Central Asia and the Gulf.

The proposed TAP gas pipeline would involve the construction of a pipeline about 1,700 kilometres up to Gwadar. From Gwadar, this gas would then go onto the world markets. Pakistan and India are currently involved in talks with Iran to get Iranian gas by building a gas pipeline from Iran to India via Pakistan.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/01/15/ebr13.htm


----------



## Neo

Friday, January 19, 2007 

*Musharraf will inaugurate Gwadar Port on March 23*

By Zulfiqar Ghuman

ISLAMABAD: Senator Babar Khan Ghauri told the Senate on Thursday that Gwadar Port was almost complete and President General Pervez Musharraf would inaugurate it on March 23.

&#8220;The Gwadar Port will usher in a new era of prosperity in Balochistan,&#8221; Ghauri said while answering questions during the Senate proceedings. He said that the federal government had launched several major projects in Balochistan to bring it at par with other provinces. Ghauri said that the government was also providing jobs to Baloch youths to remove the sense of deprivation among the people of the province.

The PML&#8217;s Pari Gul Agha joined her opposition colleagues from Balochistan in their token walkout against what they said was the federal government&#8217;s discriminatory behaviour towards their province. They were protesting over the fact that there was not a single employee from Balochistan in the Ministry of Labour, Manpower and Overseas Pakistanis among the 84 sanctioned posts of the Overseas Pakistanis Division in BPS-1 to 15. They criticised Labour and Overseas Pakistanis Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan for saying that this practice was being followed since 1979. 

However, Khan said that there were five employees from Balochistan in the 353 sanctioned posts of Grade-1 to 15 in the Overseas Pakistanis Foundation (OPF), of which 91 posts were still vacant. &#8220;The ministry is following the quota. The cabinet has increased Balochistan&#8217;s quota from 3.5 to 6 percent,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;We want our rights and due share in our resources, not special job quotas. We know the situation will remain the same and the people of Balochistan will continue to be ignored in jobs,&#8221; said senators Raza Muhammad Raza and Kamran Murtaza before they walked out from the session. 

Federal Communications Minister Shamim Siddiqui was caught on the back foot when Senator Dr Said asked him about the location of Mughalkot during his briefing on the Dera Ismail Khan-Mughalkot section of the national highway. Senator Raza accused Siddiqui of misleading the house and all the Baloch and NWFP senators irrespective of their party affiliation supported Raza&#8217;s stance. &#8220;The government gives the deadline of December every year but the situation is the same for the last eight years,&#8221; he said. 

Chairman Mohammadmain Soomro tried to pacify Raza, but he ignored Soomro&#8217;s repeated requests and continued speaking. Soomro agreed to arrange a trip for the senators to inspect the situation on the ground.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\01\19\story_19-1-2007_pg7_3


----------



## Neo

*PSA to invest $550 million to run Gwadar port* 

ISLAMABAD (January 21 2007): The Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA) and the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) have finalised terms of the Concession Agreement under which PSA will invest $550 million in five years to make the port functional and expand its infrastructure.

The government in December 2006 selected SPA out of four finalist international seaport operators to run the strategic Gwadar deep seaport. Official sources told Business Recorder here on Saturday that the two sides have agreed on 17 terms of the agreement in just 2 days of the negotiations.

The PSA negotiating team has expressed complete satisfaction over the co-operative manner and cordial atmosphere in which parleys were held. They said that terms of the concession agreement related to the establishment of Free Trade Zone, waiver from duty for 20 years, development of infrastructure, SPA's right of tariff, land acquisition, sharing of profit etc.

They said that prior to signing the Concession Agreement, Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz would on Tuesday preside over a meeting of the Gwadar Port Policy Board, which will also be attended by ten federal ministers to approve the agreement. Sources said that SPA would make the port functional by 23rd March 2007 when President Musharraf inaugurates the port with arrival of a merchant ship.

They said that SPA would run the port on corporate structure with three companies ie Marine Security Co, Business Co and Business Development Co while GPIA will act as catalyst for these activities. They said that the SPA had been elected because of its international standing, sound financial position with a vibrant cluster of maritime activities and technical and management skills.

They said that Singapore merchant fleet is the largest in Asia and fourth biggest in the world and spearheads attractive programmes for maritime industry. It is noted for its wide range of maritime services, including towage, heavy lift services, offshore support, salvage work, freshwater supply, crew change, ship supplies and slop disposal.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=519727&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port handing over to SPA approved *

ISLAMABAD (January 24 2007): The government on Tuesday approved the handing over of the multi-billion dollars Gwadar port operations to Singapore Port Authority (SPA).

The approval was given by Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz while at a meeting of Policy Board on development of Gwadar port following the recommendations of Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA) and a special committee constituted to negotiate the agreement for operations of the port.

Balochistan Chief Minister Muhammad Yousaf, Defence Minister Sikandar Iqbal, Ports and Shipping Minister Babar Ghauri, Industries Minister Jehangir Tareen, Petroleum and Natural Resources Minister Amanullah Jadoon, Advisor to Prime Minister on Finance Dr Salman Shah and other senior officials attended the meeting.

The Prime Minister also gave approval to the master plan and business strategy to develop Gwadar as a port and industrial city. The meeting was given detailed briefing by Secretary, Ports and Shipping, Naheed Haider, who said that Gwadar port would be operationalised by the end of next March.

Furthermore, the meeting was informed that SPA, under the agreement, would invest $550 million for improvement of Gwadar Port, besides building additional berths. The Prime Minister said that Gwadar has the potential to become a regional maritime hub because of its geo-strategic location.

Gwadar port, he said, would emerge as national gateway and it would be a major port of the region to cater the needs of Pakistan and Central Asian States. He said that the 14.5 metres deep draft of the port would be able to attract up to 'Fifth Generation' ships, including Panamax and mother vessels. In addition to the location of Gwadar and the depth of the channel, low operations cost would provide competitive advantage to the Gwadar Port, he added.

For many reasons, the inauguration of the country's biggest seaport, that lies at the heart of President General Pervez Musharraf's vision of prosperity, has been rescheduled.

The Prime Minister said that the government had fulfilled another commitment with the people of Balochistan by completing the Gwadar port. The operationalisation of Gwadar port would usher in a new era of development and prosperity for the people of Balochistan, he remarked, and added that it would generate economic activity and a significant number of jobs.

He said he believed that free zones, which would be set up along the port, would contribute to the harnessing of Balochistan's potential in natural resources and development of heavy and large-scale industries, petrochemicals and manufacturing.

The Singapore Port Authority has vast experience in handling big ports, world-wide, and is fully capable to get good business for Pakistan by making the Gwadar port an attraction for big shipping lines.

The multi-billion dollars project is seen as a catalyst to give boost to the country's economy and it would serve as a centre for different corridors to help Pakistan meet its growing demand in various key areas and provide the shortest and viable route to the entire region for supply of energy and quick transportation of goods.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=520582&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

* ECC announces concessions in duties and taxes for Gwadar *

ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) on Thursday announced several concessions in central, provincial and local taxes required to implement the operation of Gwadar Port

The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC), which met here today with Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz in the chair has also approved long-term automobile policy of the country

Under the policy, the tariff on localised parts of completely knocked down (CKD) cars would be reduced from 50 per cent to 45 per cent and on non-localised parts from 35 per cent to 30 per cent in five years. On CBU (completely built unit) cars up to 1500cc, the existing tariff of 50 per cent would continue for five years.

The long-term automobile policy has been made after developing consensus among all stakeholders. According to the policy, the tariff on cars from 1500cc to 1800cc would be reduced from 65 per cent to 60 per cent in three years up to 2009-10 and it would continue by 2011-12. For cars exceeding 1800c, the tariff would be reduced from 75 per cent to 70 per cent by 2009-10 and it would continue till 2011-12.

The meeting has also announced tax-holiday for 40 years on goods imported to facilitate Gwadar Port and 20 years exemption on corporate income tax for the port. 

State-run Sui Southern Gas Co.Ltd. (SSGC) has gained government approval to seek bids to build and to supply Pakistan's first liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal, a government official.

"The ECC has allowed Sui Southern to go ahead with the project and issue a tender," said Ashfaque Hasan Khan, an adviser at the Finance Ministry. 

"It will be an integrated project with one company building the plant as well as supplying LNG," Khan told media. 

"The first phase of the project is expected to provide 3.5million tonnes of LNG per annum in 2010 and 2011," Khan said. 

He said SSGC will be allowed to expand the project in a second phase, under which it could bring in an additional 3.5million tonnes of LNG a year by 2012 and 2013. 

SSGC has already short-listed international companies, including Persian LNG, BP Plc , Royal Dutch Shell, ENI and several others for the project. Dutch bank ABN AMRO is the financial adviser for the project. 

http://www.thenews.com.pk/updates.asp#17189


----------



## Neo

February 02, 2007 

*40-year tax relief for Gwadar port operators*

By Khaleeq Kiani

ISLAMABAD, Feb 1: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet on Thursday granted 40-year tax exemptions to the proposed operators of Gwadar port, making it a virtual tax-free port to the extent of its development and operations.

The ECC, which met here on Thursday under Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz, also approved a five-year automobile policy, sale of 1,423 acres land of Pakistan Steel Mills to industrial sector, import of liquefied natural gas (LNG) and gas diversion from KESC to Wapda.

Dr Ashfaq Hassan Khan, economic adviser to the finance ministry, told a news briefing that the tax concessions were granted to Gwadar Port operators i.e. the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA). The concessions had been approved by the prime minister on January 23.

He said the PSA would invest about $550 million in five to 10 years under the concession agreement while the government would provide them incentives and facilities. The agreement also entails ministerial authority over the operators to fix port fees to attract shipping lines.

He said the list of tax exemptions was long. Some of the major tax incentives included complete exemption from corporate income tax for 20 years, duty exemption on import of material and equipment for construction and operations of Gwadar Power and Development Free Economic Zone for 40 years and duty exemption for shipping, bunker oil for Gwadar port for 40 years, he said, adding that the port operators would also be exempted from all local and provincial taxes for 20 years.

"They will make Pakistan an economic hub," said Dr Ashfaq when asked what the port operators would give in return. He agreed that it would be an Ã¢â¬Ëalmost tax-free portÃ¢â¬â¢.

He said the ECC approved a five-year policy for the automobile industry allowing a gradual tariff reduction on import of cars and light commercial vehicles by up to five per cent to produce about 500,000 vehicles by 2011-12.

Ã¢â¬ÅThe policy provides protection to the existing car manufacturers but offers incentives at the same time to the new entrants to grow and expand,Ã¢â¬Â he said, adding that the existing policy on import of used cars would remain in place.

He said the tariff on localised parts of the completely knocked down (CKD) cars would be reduced form 50 per cent at present to 45 per cent by 2011-12. Similarly, import tariff on non-localised parts of CKD units would be reduced from 35 per cent to 30 per cent in five years, he added.

Likewise, the tariff on the import of completely built unit (CBU) would remain unchanged at 50 per cent for cars up to 1500cc while the tariff on 1501-1800cc CBUs would be reduced from 65 per cent to 60 per cent in 2009. For CBU cars above 1800cc, the tariff would be reduced from 75 per cent to 70 per cent by the year 2009-10.

Moreover, the tariff on localised parts of light commercial vehicles (LCVs) in CKD form would be reduced from 50 per cent to 45 per cent by 2011-12 while existing 20 per cent tariff on the import of non-localised parts would remain unchanged. The existing 60 per cent tariff on LCVs in CBU condition would also remain unchanged.

The adviser said the auto-policy would enhance total investment in this sector from Rs98 billion to Rs225 billion by 2011 and double its share in GDP to 5.6 per cent. The share of auto sector in manufacturing would increase from 16 to 25 per cent and its revenue contribution would increase from current Rs63 billion to Rs190 billion by 2011, he added.

He said the ECC also decided to sell about 1,423 acres of Pakistan Steel Mills to the industrial sector at a uniform rate of Rs7 million per acre, although 423 acres were partially developed and about 1,000 acres underdeveloped.

The development and management of this land would be done by the National Industrial Parks Development & Management Company (NIPDMC) that would also put in place terms and conditions for use of such land for industrial purposes, he said.

He said the plot would be non-transferable during the lease agreement but failed to explain if the land would be sold or leased out when asked about the lease period.

Dr Ashfaq said the ECC also approved a policy on exploration and development of coal bed methane in Sindh and authorised the provincial government to award the contract to M/S Cathy and Company. He declined to divulge the parameters of the policy but said the ECC had directed the Sindh government to conduct Ã¢â¬Ëproper due diligenceÃ¢â¬â¢ with the company.

He said the ECC also allowed the Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) to go ahead with the project for import of LNG and start delivering about 3.5 million tons (500 million cubic feet of gas per day) in the first phase by 2010-11 with the option to expand further to import an additional 3.5 million tons by 2012-13.

He said the ECC asked the SSGC to adopt an approach of bringing in a completely integrated plant involving supply, plant for degasification and distribution instead of unbundled and segmented approach and invite request for proposals (RFPs) from 14 companies who had submitted comprehensive statements of qualifications. As such, the RFPs would be invited from Persian LNG and British Petroleum as suppliers while consortiums of Shell, ENI, Mitsui-Kogas, AES, Fauji Corporation-Fourgas and Fotco with Sojitz as plant operators and distributors.

The ECC also approved diversion of about 48 MMCFD of gas from two independent power producers -- Fauji Korangi Power and Western Electric -- to Wapda because the management of the KESC had refused to purchase electricity from the two IPPs.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/02/02/top1.htm


----------



## Janbaz

*Agreement with PSA Int. Tuesday, Gwadar port opening in March: minister*

KARACHI (updated on: February 03, 2007, 18:41 PST): The government of Pakistan plans in March to inaugurate a new port, built with Chinese help and to be operated by Singapore's PSA International, at Gwadar, in Balochistan.

'President Pervez Musharraf will inaugurate Gwadar port on March 22 or 24,' Babar Khan Ghauri, Minister for Ports and Shipping, told a news conference on Saturday.

He said a formal agreement with PSA International, owned by Singapore government investment holding Temasek, for handling port operations will be signed on Tuesday.

In December, a consortium led by PSA won the contract to operate the deep-sea port on the Arabian Sea.

Under the agreement, PSA will run the port for 40 years, during which time it will be exempted from corporate tax, Ghauri said.

"Also, no duty will be imposed on any equipment and machinery imported to develop the port during this period," he said.

PSA has envisaged investing $3 billion in the project, of which $550 million would be invested in the first five years.

Pakistan's AKD Group is part of the Singaporean consortium.

Business Recorder.
http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?currMIndex=00&currPageNo=1.


----------



## joey

Means gwadar would start functioning by march?
or
"work would start by march?


----------



## joey

someone should buy some apartments theren immediately, once it is build price would go so high.

neo a partnership?  damn i'm a student


----------



## Janbaz

*Gwadar Port to be operative by March 23: PSA to invest $550 million in five years, says minister *

MASROOR AFZAL PASHA 
KARACHI (February 04 2007): The Gwadar Port will start its operation by March 23 this year, which would bring economic prosperity to the country, especially to Balochistan province. This was stated by Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping, Babar Khan Ghauri, in an emergency press conference here at Karachi Press Club on Saturday.

He said that President General Pervez Musharraf would inaugurate the operation of Gwadar Port, but the date has not yet been finalised. The port would contribute $40 billion towards national economy and would also generate employment opportunities, he added.

The negotiations with Gwadar port operator, Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), have almost been finalised and an agreement between the PSA and the Ministry of Ports and Shipping would be signed in Gwadar on February 6, in the presence of Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz, he said.

Under the agreement, the PSA would undertake construction of 14 more berths in an area of 4.5 sq km, beside the existing three berths. The PSA would invest $550 million in the next five years.

Ghauri said that some of political leaders of PML (N) wanted to politicise the Gwadar Port issue that reflected an anti-Pakistan, anti-Baloch and anti-people attitude. He said, "Those criticising us today forget that they also offered same concessions, and planned a 50-year concessional period, while we have allowed a 40-year period for duties' concessions, and their government had also planned a 10-year tax holiday."

He said: "All process of Gwadar Port was carried out in a transparent manner and interested parties from private sector were involved in all negotiations." He said that only former Director General Shipping, Captain Anwar Shah, was from the government side in the entire process, and added that all prospective bidders attended the pre-bidding conference, including world-renowned port operating firms like Hutchinson, Globe Marine, etc.

He said that Gwadar would emerge as a hub for PSA and would be like Dubai port, which is a tax- and duty-free port. On the occasion, Arshad A Zuberi, Member, Board of Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA), who also negotiated with PSA from private sector side, said that best terms and conditions were negotiated with the PSA.

He said that corporate tax exemption was allowed for 20 years, and from the first day of operation, the government would get 9 percent share in income and revenue.

Three companies would work under one operator of Gwadar Port. One company would look after the port area and cargo operation; another one would handle marine affairs like pilotage etc; and the third company would operate 'Free Trade Zone' (FTZ) in which it would construct warehouses and other facilities, he added.

The government would get 15 percent of the revenue from FTZ company, where warehouses and other facilities would be constructed by PSA. Arshad Zuberi said that any dispute would be heard and decided by a court of Pakistan.

He said that the working of Karachi and Qasim ports would not be affected by the commencement of operations at Gwadar port as the latter has been designed to serve transhipment cargoes where mother-ships would unload their cargoes to be shipped to other ports by feeder vessels.

To a query that Balochistan government would lose revenue as local and municipal taxes were also revoked, he said that this decision of exemption was taken by the Balochistan government itself and announced by the Balochistan chief minister. "The federal government has nothing to do with this decision," Arshad Zuberi added.

Federal Secretary for Ports & Shipping, Miss Naheed Hyder, Director General Ports & Shipping, Rear Admiral Syed Afzal, a former Director General Ports & Shipping, Captain Anwar Shah, Arshad Zuberi, Mohammed Rajpur, Farooq Rematullah members of Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA) accompanied the minister on this occasion.

It may be mentioned that the country needed to develop third port, and even a fourth port, to cater future trade which is growing at over 10 percent per annum during last few years. The Karachi Port Trust (KPT) and Port Qasim Authority (PQA) are also expanding, but have limitation of draught (depth).

The port project comprises facilities to develop Gwadar as an industrial city and to provide facilities for private owned warehouses and cold storage, private cargo handling equipment, trucking yards, corporate infrastructure like offices for operating firms and agencies, on the same pattern of Jebel Ali, Hong Kong Malaysia and Singapore, development of industrial tax free zone and industries.

The port has been designed to be operated as the hub port and it was decided to offer incentive package better than the regional ports like Jebel Ali, Hong Kong Malaysia and Singapore.

Business Recorder.
http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=525086&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Janbaz

*Agreement on Gwadar Port operation to be signed on Tuesday *

ISLAMABAD: An agreement between Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) and Pakistan for the operation of Gawadar port will be signed February 6, Tuesday in the presence of Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz.

In December, a consortium led by PSA won the contract to operate the deep-sea port on the Arabian Sea, about 450 km (280miles) west of the city of Karachi and about 70 km (45 miles) east of the Iranian border. 

Under the agreement, PSA will run the port for 40 years, during which time it will be exempted from corporate tax.

PSA has envisaged investing $3 billion in the project; of which $550 million would be invested in the first five years. Pakistan's AKD Group is part of the Singaporean consortium.

Geo TV.
http://www.geo.tv/geonews/details.asp?id=1690&param=3


----------



## Neo

Sunday, February 04, 2007 

*Gwadar revenue to be shared with Balochistan: Babar*

* President Musharraf to inaugurate Gwadar port on March 22 or 24

KARACHI: Shipping and Ports Minister Babar Ghouri has said that Gwadar Port which has been leased to a Singapore firm would earn a handsome revenue of $40 billion, which would be shared with the Province of Balochistan.

While addressing a press conference at the Karachi press club on Saturday, he informed that the inaugural for the 40-year lease would be signed on March 22 by PM Shaukat Aziz, and Balochistan would be given due share, talks for which are underway between the federal and provincial government.

He said that government efforts are specifically aimed at reducing the poverty in the Province, and announced that all employments of grades 1 to 16 would belong to thje locals, who would also be given a sizeable quota from within Upper grade officers.

He said that Gwadar Project was not being opposed by general provincial masses, but rather by some miscreant elements, and also claimed that despite some corrigible reservations, "nationalist elements" were also quite in favor of the project.

Replying to a question he said that Gwadar Port would be used solely for commercial and trade activities, however in case of any untoward emergency it can be and would be used for security purposes as well.

He denied that the construction of the Port would harm other ports of the country, since the port stands to compete with Dubai port. While replying in reference to another question about the port regarding fraudulent registration of estates he said that, he has no knowledge whatsoever about the issue, since it is a provincial issue and could be answered by the provincial government.

Pakistan plans in March to inaugurate a new port, built with Chinese help and to be operated by Singapore's PSA International, at Gwadar.

Pakistan has grand plans to turn the port into a major energy and container transport hub to open up trade routes with Central Asia. 

"President Pervez Musharraf will inaugurate Gwadar port on March 22 or 24," Babar Khan Ghauri, Minister for Ports and Shipping, told a news conference on Saturday. 

He said a formal agreement with PSA International, owned by the Singapore government investment holding Temasek, for handling port operations will be signed on Tuesday. 

In December, a consortium led by PSA won the contract to operate the deep-sea port on the Arabian Sea, about 450km (280 miles) west of the city of Karachi and about 70km (45 miles) east of the Iranian border. 

Under the agreement, PSA will run the port for 40 years, during which time it will be exempted from corporate tax, Ghauri said. 

"Also, no duty will be imposed on any equipment and machinery imported to develop the port during this period," he said. 

PSA has envisaged investing $3 billion in the project, of which $550 million would be invested in the first five years. Pakistan's AKD Group is part of the Singaporean consortium. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\02\04\story_4-2-2007_pg5_1


----------



## Neo

*Minister rejects negative propaganda on Gwadar project *

LAHORE (February 05 2007): Categorically rejecting negative propaganda on Gwadar project by certain political elements, the Federal Information Minister Muhammad Ali Durrani averred in a press conference here on Sunday that development tempo set in Balochistan would not be allowed to be reversed. He said with the Gwadar project, financial activity involving $50 billion would occur.

Speaking on building of water reservoirs in the country, he unequivocally declared that all mega water projects, including Kalabagh dam, would be constructed. He said the cabinet had taken a decision on that and the government was going to implement that, he vowed.

Criticising acts of terrorism occurring in the country, he urged thepeople to fight against this menace in unison with the government.

He also called upon students of Madarsa to wage a Jehad against acts of terrorism as Pakistan was the citadel of Islam and it was their responsibility to preserve this stronghold against nefarious designs, including that of terrorist acts, he pointed. He also implored opposition to be positive in their approach on the issue of terrorism.

Durrani on the question of holding fair elections in the country asked the opposition to play its part in holding transparent elections in the country.

The minister invited the opposition to forward its suggestions on holding the transparent elections in the coming session of the National Assembly. The government would welcome opposition's point of view provided it remained within the ambit of constitution of the country.

Durrani said the era of development had commenced in the country and in the earlier months of the year, a record foreign investment had been made in the country.

To a question of probing any project by press or opposition, the minister said the government and his ministry in particular would provide all assistance in this regard.

He said the ruling political party would contest the next general elections with its impregnable record on development. He said gone were the days of industrial estates such as Ittefaq and Zardari Estate. He said the present government had ventured on industrial estates like Sundar Estate instead, he added.

Durrani said the pace of development would continue unabated and the present government would expand its ventures of industrial estates throughout the Country, he vowed. to another question on rising prices of certain commodities in the country, the minister said they were constantly monitoring these trends. He said due to this effective monitoring there had been a decrease in prices of sugar and cement in the past.

He said he would in near future present a comparative analysis of development under the present regime and previous governments before the nation.

http://brecorder.com/index.php?id=525453&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Shaukat eyes Gwadar port regional hub as PSA takes control *

GWADAR: February 06, 2007: Pakistan on Tuesday signed an accord with Singapore port operator Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) International, allowing the south-east Asian firm to take control of Gwadar deep-sea port.

Pakistan plans to inaugurate Gwadar port, which is on the Arabian Sea in the south-western province of Balochistan, in March. PSA International, which is owned by the Singapore government investment holding Temasek, won the contract to operate the port in December.

"With the PSA running this port, down the road this can be a regional hub for sea transport and trade," Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz told reporters after a signing ceremony.

Aziz said the first vessel is likely to anchor at Gwadar in March. The government aims to turn Pakistan's second deep-sea port after Karachi into a free-trade zone.

Gwadar is looking to handle trans-shipment traffic for the Gulf and ports on the Arabian Peninsula. Pakistan also plans to use it as the main trade link with land-locked Afghanistan and Central Asia.

"We hope this will be the beginning of an era which will change the map of shipping in the world," Aziz said.

"This can also be a potential energy port for the region. We are also looking at Gwadar as a major refining point as it is located near the largest hydrocarbon reserves of the world."

China bankrolled 80 percent of the project's $248 million initial development costs.

A consortium led by PSA won the contract to operate the port, which is about 450 km (280 miles) west of Karachi and about 70 km (45 miles) east of the Iranian border.

*SECURITY WORRIES *

Under the agreement, PSA will run the port for 40 years, during which time it will be exempted from corporate tax.

Pakistan has also abolished all duties on any equipment and machinery imported to develop the port for 20 years.

PSA has estimated investment at $5 billion to $8 billion in the project over 40 years. It expects the port will generate revenue of $17 billion to $31 billion over the same period.

"Gwadar will be an important and significant addition to PSA's global network of deep sea ports, which globally provide employment for over 22,000 people across Asia and Europe," said Eddie Teh, Group chief executive officer for PSA.

AKD Group is part of the Singaporean consortium.

Conceived more than a decade ago, the port was delayed repeatedly because of a lack of funds and security concerns.

In 2005, Pakistan delayed the port's inauguration after a bomb killed three Chinese technicians working on the project.

http://www.brecorder.com/


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port to contribute $42.2 billion in 40 years: concession agreement to be inked today *

KARACHI (February 06 2007): The Gwadar Port will contribute $42.2 billion, in terms of investment, revenues and income received from its entire operations to the exchequer, over a period of 40 years. According to sources, the concession agreement is going to be inked on Tuesday, February 6, between the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA).

Which represents the Government of Pakistan, and the Concession-Holder Company (CHC), which is a subsidiary of PSA (Port of Singapore Authority) International PTE Limited.

The agreement has a duration of 40 years. Besides, it regulates the rights and obligations of both parties. The GPA will receive revenues (not profit) from the PSA over a period of 40 years. The investment, revenues and income received from Gwadar port's entire operations are between $23.6 billion to $42.2 billion.

Firstly, the GPA expects $5 billion to $8 billion foreign investment in the area of Multi-purpose (MP) terminal and related equipment's to cost PSA at Gwadar Port which would be $1 billion to $1.5 billion; container terminal and others $2billion to $4 billion; the cost of Free Zone development $1.5 billion to 2.5 billion; while the marine services and others would cost $0.5 billion.

Secondly, the GPA to receive revenues from CHC over next 40 years is expected between $17 billion and $31 billion. The expected revenues generated from containers and others would be $10 billion to $18 billion; Free Zone to generate $3 billion to $6 billion; while the MP terminal and others would produce $4 billion to $8 billion revenues during the period.

Thirdly, the GPA would receive income from PSA over the period of four decades between $1.6 billion and $3.2 billion, in which the CHC of containers and others would give $0.9 billion to $1.6 billion (9 percent of CHC revenue); Free Zone $0.45 billion to $0.9 billion (15 percent of CHC revenue); and the MP terminal and others would provide $0.36 billion to $0.72 billion (9 percent of CHC revenues).

The Concession-Holder Company (CHC) will establish separate three operating companies for each of the above business areas. Where appropriate, the CHC can cooperate with strategic partners at the level of the operating companies.

The Port-CHC manages terminal and cargo operation. The CHC will take over the marketing and operations of the current terminal area, which provides 602 metres of berthing and will invest in and expand berthing space in line with demand during the concession period up to a total maximum of berthing space of 14 berths at an area of 4.2 km. These facilities will cater for container cargo and miscellaneous cargo.

The Marine CHC services consist of piloting, tugging, mooring, and vessel traffic control and anchorage management and related marine services, such as bunkering facilities. The CHC shall expand the fleet of pilot and tugging vessels in line with demand.

The AKD Group would have majority CHC and operate the 'Free Zone CHC' and shall develop and operate this area and market its facilities and services. The area set aside within this concession for Free Zone activities related to the port has a size of approximately 923 hectares.

*THE ROLE OF GPA:* As Port Authority, it will remain responsible for the development and maintenance of common port infrastructure, such as access channels, breakwaters and access roads as well as navigational safety and port security.

The terminal areas under the concession, two terminal areas will be developed including multipurpose terminal area. This terminal includes the existing facilities and the areas will be expanded in easterly direction up to a total length of 4.2 km. It caters for various types of cargoes.

The container terminal area is located along the western and north-western coastline of the 'East Bay' and is to be developed by the CHC. The financial arrangements between the parties are simple and the CHC will pay a fixed share of its revenues to the GPA.

For the cargo operations and for marine services, this percentage is set at 9 percent of the revenues. For the Free Zone business, the percentage is set at 15 percent of revenues. The tax incentives for the CHC are given a complete tax holiday for the first 20 years of the concession. This applies to federal, provincial and local taxes.

The materials and equipment that will be used in the construction and operations of the port will be kept free of taxes. Likewise, the bunker oil used in the port or sold to visiting ships will be kept free of duties. These privileges will remain throughout the concession period.

The purpose of the Free Zone is to develop and operate facilities and businesses that are conducive to and dependent on the development of the port. The companies and business activities that are targeted for operations in the Free Zone, which is a customs-bonded area within the land area of the port, will be given a tax holiday of 20 years.

The concession holder will develop at least 20 percent of required facilities within the Free Zone area. The remainder will be developed by either the concession holder or by other investors.

The exports of goods from the 'Free Zone' into Pakistan are subject to normal import duties. Exports of goods from Pakistan into the Free Zone are subject to normal export duties, if any.

The imports and exports of goods that are only moving through the Free Zone, but do not enter Pakistan (transit and transhipment), are kept free of duties, which is in line with normal practices for such facilities.

*THE START-UP:* The concession holder has committed that the first ship and the first cargo will be handled in Gwadar port in March 2007. The concession holder has committed to install two additional quayside gantry cranes for the handling of containers within nine months period.

*THE SELECTION AND NEGOTIATIONS PROCESS:* The international management-consulting firm of Arthur D. Little has overseen the entire process and has acted as technical advisor to GPA during the process. This consulting firm has extensive global experience and expertise in port planning and in negotiations with port and terminal concession holders.

The selection process has followed the normal procedure of invitations for expressions of interests (EoIs), pre-qualification and short-listing of bidders, issuance of tender documents and technical and financial evaluation of tender proposals, followed by negotiations with the winner of the tendering process.

The tender proposals were received on December 4, 2006 and the negotiation process started on December 27, 2006. The entire selection process was started on September 27, 2006, and completed on February 5 this year.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=525606&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

February 06, 2007 
*Govt indecisive on role, status of Gwadar port*

By Pervaiz Ishfaq Rana

KARACHI, Feb 5: The government appears to be indecisive about the status and role of Gwadar port, and shipping circles are not clear whether it will be a hub port accommodating mother ships for trans-shipment trade or merely a feeder port catering on to the needs of the hinterland.

The issue came up during a presentation given by a government official to a gathering of experts from shipping circles and ports. He downplayed the trans-shipment role of Gwadar. Instead, he assigned priority to industrial free zone, petrochemicals and storage. This is not an issue as simple as it looks, because there is a huge difference between the two categories of ports. Engineering, infrastructure and back-up requirements for the two differ widely, as do the port development costs. The two types of parts also demand different marketing skills.

Why did the government spend millions of dollars on a deep draft up to 14.5 metres when it did not want Gwadar, strategically located outside the Strait of Hormuz, to be a hub port? The question is going the rounds ever since an official of the Gwadar Port Authority indicated this during a seminar organised by the Pakistan International Freight Forwarders Association.

More intriguing is the role of relevant authorities which advertised for bids from port operators regarding the draft at 11.5 metres while the actual draft was planned to be 14.5 metres. This perhaps was meant to block certain bidders, alleged some people in port and shipping circles. Some experts are of the opinion that its strategic location and importance in the region demand lots of care and thorough investigation regarding linkages and interests of the entities to be allowed access to it.

They have reservations about endowing pilotage to a foreign firm because, according to them, this should be the responsibility of the Gwadar Port Authority owing to the portÃ¢â¬â¢s importance for national security. It should be the GPAÃ¢â¬â¢s responsibility to determine the category of vessels being brought into the port for berthing, whether warships or merchant ships.

Though officials are not ready to divulge details of contracts, it is generally perceived that a major part of fee charged by consultants is being used for marketing the port. Some experts maintain that marketing of the port should be the responsibility of operators and not of consultants.

Another area of uncertainty concerns the governmentÃ¢â¬â¢s reluctance to give priority to trans-shipment, meaning that no shipping line would commit itself to Gwadar port and only feeder vessels will call there. This will definitely provide relief to Dubai and Salalah ports which had reasons to feel threatened by the potential of Gwadar.

The 50-year lease period for Gwadar is another factor worrying the experts who say that nowhere in the world a long-term contract is of more than 25 years, mid-term for more than 10-15 years and a short-term contract for more than 5-7 years.

Even in cases where a port is given on Ã¢â¬Ëbuild, operate and transferÃ¢â¬â¢ (BOT) basis and operators bring in all the required equipment, the maximum lease period never exceeds 20 to 25 years Ã¢â¬â in no case 50 years as has been the case with Gwadar port.

As for revenue factors, the experts believe that the revenue-sharing formula goes against the interest of the port. By moving away from the conventional method, the negotiators seem to have overlooked the fact that in case of the port stopping operations there would be no revenue. According to the experts, the GPA or the national exchequer will bear the cost of navigational channel maintenance, dredging, security and fire-fighting, all of which are of permanent nature.

The port, by all standards, is more suitable for trans-shipment cargo because of its location on the world sea route. It would cater to the needs of the Central Asian states through Iran as the first border post is a mere 70km away from the port.

Iran has the entire infrastructure along with rail and road links, while on the Pakistani side the National Highway Authority has already built a road from Gwadar to the Iranian border.

Above all, the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s cargo which at present comes through Dubai and Salalah as transhipment cargo will then directly land at Gwadar to be carried by road to Karachi and other parts of the country. This will not only save freight and time but will also enable Pakistani exporters and importers to compete in the world market, the experts said.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/02/06/top2.htm


----------



## Neo

Tuesday, February 06, 2007 

*Gwadar port: Cargo handling to be enhanced to 300MT*

ISLAMABAD: The cargo handling capacity of Gwadar port would be expanded upto 300 million tonnes from current 50 million tonnes within the next two decades.

The Gwadar port has been completed with the cost of more than Rs 16 billion with the assistance of China in record three years' time, PTV reported.

Gwadar is situated at a location where 40 percent oil ships are passing. Gwadar a new economic hub of Pakistan is located at the entrance of Persian Gulf. It has immense geo economic significance. Instability in Middle East and emergence of new central Asian states has intensified its significance. With the functioning of Gwadar port, Pakistan will become a key player in the Gulf region and serve as an energy corridor for Central Asia, South Asia and Western Part of China. The government has focused on strengthening infrastructure of Balochistan as 35 percent budget of NHA was being spent on building a network of roads and highways in the province, which would open up more income generation and employment opportunities in the province.

An amount of Rs 40 billion were being spent on the development of road networks across Balochistan aimed at connecting Gwadar port with the entire region. Gwadar would be connected with Afghanistan through Sarab- Quetta and Chaman. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\02\06\story_6-2-2007_pg5_10


----------



## Janbaz

*Gwadar Port to change destiny of Balochistan people *

GWADAR: Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz Tuesday said Gwadar deep seaport project will change destiny of people in Balochistan province by improving their living standards and providing increased job opportunities.

Talking to newsmen after signing of agreement by the government with Port Singapore Authority for Gwadar port's operation and management, he said port will become attractive destination for cargo traffic providing better facilities to large vessels.

The port will be formally inaugurated next month by PresidentPervez Musharraf. 

Prime Minister said Port Singapore Authority will invest US$550million in next five years. No duty will be imposed on machinery imported for development work in this area. 

He said port will enhance Pakistan's strategic importance in South West Asia and usher in new era of socio-economic development in Balochistan. A new airport and industrial zone will also be developed at Gwadar. 

&#8220;We want to operate this port in best possible manner and selected best company, which is operating ports in 11 countries.'' It will be linked with Central Asian Republics. 

A rail link with whole country was also being actively considered.

Earlier, speaking at signing ceremony, he said through implementation of mega projects like Gwadar Port, government will embark on increased socio-economic development in the country. 

&#8220;As a result of competitive services expected to be offered at Gwadar Port, there will be investment, employment and increased economic activity.'' 

He spoke Chinese technical and financial support and said China &#8220;greatly helped us in translating dream of Gwadar Port into a reality.'' 

Shaukat Aziz said reducing cost of doing business improved investment environment in Pakistan, positive impact on economic growth and employment generation. 

Geo TV.
http://www.geo.tv/geonews/details.asp?id=1776&param=1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Agreement signed for Gwadar Port operations


By Shamim-ur-Rahman

GWADAR, Feb 6: The deep-sea Gwadar Port will emerge as a central energy port in the region, said Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz after the signing of a 40-year agreement between the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and the Concession Holding Company (CHC) &#8212; a subsidiary of the Singapore Port Authority &#8212; for operating and managing the port. The agreement was signed by Eddie Teh, CEO of the SPA Group, Commodore Muneer Wahid, acting chairman of the GPA, and Aslam Hayat, chairman, GP Implementation Authority.

Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghouri, Balochistan Governor Owais Ghani and chief ministers of Balochistan and Sindh were present on the occasion.

&#8220;Gwadar port will become an important and strategic storage destination because it is located near the world&#8217;s largest hydro-carbon resources,&#8221; said Mr Aziz, adding: &#8220;With the passage of time the port will help improve the living conditions of the people of Balochistan. It will also increase job opportunities in the area.

&#8220;Gwadar will become an attractive destination for cargo traffic as it will provide better facilities to larger vessels.&#8221;

He further said the cost of doing business in Gwadar would be less than in Dubai while it had all prospects to become a support centre for Dubai.

The port will be formally inaugurated by President Pervez Musharraf in March when a cargo vessel will be docked at the harbour built with the Chinese assistance. Mr Aziz did not give a particular date but according to sources it is around March 22.

The SPA, which operates 22 ports in 11 countries will invest $550 million in next five years, said the prime minister.

Duties will not be imposed on the machinery to be imported for development work in the area, he said, adding that plans were afoot to establish a new airport and an industrial zone at Gwadar.

Delving on the government&#8217;s plan to develop network of roads and other infrastructure, he said a rail link encompassing the entire country is also being actively considered.

Discussing the technical and financial support, he said, &#8220;China has greatly helped us in translating the dream of Gwadar Port into a reality.&#8221;

The areas where the concession agreement is to be implemented are terminal and cargo handling operations, marine services and free zone development.

The GPA will receive a fixed share of revenue. About nine per cent has been set for cargo operations and marine services and 15 per cent for free zone business.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/02/07/top2.htm


----------



## Neo

*Defence, navy refuse land for Gwadar Port *

ISLAMABAD (February 07 2007): The Ministry of Defence (MoD) and the Naval Headquarters (NHQ) have jointly refused to hand over 584 acres for the envisaged 'free zone area' at Gwadar Port despite persistent requests by the Prime minister Secretariat, official sources told Business Recorder.

According to the concession agreement, due to be signed between the Government of Pakistan and the Port of Singapore Authority, International/AKD, Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) is required to purchase additional land of 350 hectares for 'free zone area' in addition to 584 acres in the possession of Pakistan Navy and 70 acres with the coast guards at Gwadar.

The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet in its meeting on February 1 had approved tax holiday on corporate income of three companies to be established for Gwadar Port operation for 20 years. Besides, exemption of import duties on materials and equipment for construction, operation of the port and development of free zone for 40 years have been agreed upon. In addition, the ECC has also granted exemption of duties on ship bunkers oils for Gwadar for 40 years.

Pleading the case of Pakistan Navy, Defence Ministry said that cognisant of the geo-strategic importance of Gwadar and the national defence requirements to safeguard the maritime interests and seaward defence, PN acquired 584 acres of land with sea front in 1980, the sources added.

The facilities required on this area include jetties, yard services and logistics housing and associated base infrastructure for SSG (N) and Pak Marines for port security and harbour defence, the sources said adding that master plan for the project has been completed and ready for implementation.

The ministry is of the view that with the coming up of Gwadar Port, such requirements have become all the more important, PN operational requirements are, therefore, needed to be dovetailed in the Gwadar Port Master Plan by providing seafront for jetties to the PN.

The sources said that the case for handing over the subject land to GPA has also been deliberated earlier at the highest forum. Proposal to retain the land by PN for operational purpose was explained, which was agreed upon. According to sources, Prime Minister secretariat decided that PN would hand over only 30 acres to GPA, which would be sufficient.

The defence ministry further said that GPA has long enough waterfront available for mercantile needs and development of free zone. Waterfront is not required for a free zone while the same is a necessity for naval operations infrastructure.

" It is reiterated that 584 acres of land with PN at Gwadar is essentially required for defence of maritime interests of Pakistan as well as for the protection of the port itself. There is ample land available at Gwadar for setting up of free zone and other commercial activities," the sources quoted the MoD as saying in its comments on the summary of Ports and Shipping Ministry which was cleared by the ECC.

The defence ministry said it endorses operational dictates by the NHQ, but proposed a separate meeting amongst the ministries of defence, ports and Shipping and PN, the sources concluded.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=525904&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Development revolution in the offing at Gwadar: Prime Minister *

GWADAR (February 07 2007): Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz on Tuesday hinted that a development revolution is in the offing in Gwadar, which includes setting up of series of new industries after the start of Gwadar Port operation.

Speaking at the signing ceremony of the 'Concession Agreement' between Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and Port of Singapore Authority (SPA) International-AKD Group here.

After Gwadar Port, the government has approved another big project for this city (Gwadar), the master plan of Gwadar international airport and directed the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) to start its construction, he said, adding that the new airport would attract wide-bodied aircraft for passengers traffic as well as provide base for air freight cargoes.

He said: "A development revolution is coming in Gwadar after the port becomes operational with its allied industries. We have also another industrial areas in the city (Gwadar)."

The Gwadar Port is located on the edge of world's largest hydrocarbon reserves and capable to become energy corridor and we are heading towards it, he added.

Shaukat Aziz said, the Gwadar Port would accommodate mother and panamax vessels in its proximity and encourage feeder services for Middle Eastern ports like Dubai and Salalah ports due to its low port charges.

The Gwadar Port would also serve as a support port for many Middle Eastern ports, especially Dubai port, he said, adding that first vessel is expected to arrive in the fourth week of March which would be a great achievement for the present government.

He said, the government acquired a land area of 500 acres from Pakistan Navy for cargo handling of Gwadar Port. The construction of coastal highway has given a boost to the Gwadar and other coastal cities and would definitely help the third port (Gwadar) of the country, Shaukat said, adding that now we are concentrating on the north part of Gwadar to build a communication link with other parts of the province, especially Central Asian countries.

He said: "The government is committed to protect the heritage of Gwadar city as during my journey, I witnessed lots of fishing boats were in process of construction as in the past such activities were limited." He lauded the co-operation made by the former Chinese Premier for the development, construction and providing funds for Gwadar Port.

Earlier, Aslam Hayat, acting chairman Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA) and Commodore Muneer Wahid, acting chairman Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) from PSA side, Eddy Teh, the Group Chief Executive Officer of Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) International and Khurram Abbas Chairman PSA Gwadar inked the concession agreement in presence of Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz.

The Group CEO of PSA International, Eddy Teh said the Gwadar Port has now linked with the world's largest and deepest ports that was operated by the PSA group.

"The PSA to work link this port (Gwadar) to facilitate trade and become part of important chain of ports internationally," he added. He said the PSA and members of GPIA work hard and round-the-clock for achieving this agreement.

According to project detail, the agreement has duration of 40 years. Besides, it regulates the rights and obligations of both parties. The GPA will receive revenues (not profit) from the PSA over a period of 40 years. The investment, revenues and income received from Gwadar Port's entire operations are between $23.6 billion to $42.2 billion.

The Concession-Holder Company (CHC) will establish separate three operating companies for each of the above business areas. Where appropriate, the CHC can co-operate with strategic partners at the level of the operating companies.

The GPA expects $5 billion to $8 billion foreign investment in the area of Multi-purpose (MP) terminal and related equipment's to cost PSA at Gwadar Port which would be $1 billion to $1.5 billion; container terminal and others $2billion to $4 billion; the cost of Free Zone development $1.5 billion to 2.5 billion; while the marine services and others would cost $0.5 billion.

The GPA to receive revenues from CHC over next 40 years which is expected between $17 billion and $31 billion. The expected revenues generated from containers and others would be $10 billion to $18 billion; Free Zone to generate $3 billion to $6 billion; while the MP terminal and others would produce $4 billion to $8 billion revenues during the period.

The GPA would receive income from PSA over the period of four decades between $1.6 billion and $3.2 billion, in which the CHC of containers and others would give $0.9 billion to $1.6 billion (9 percent of CHC revenue); Free Zone $0.45 billion to $0.9 billion (15 percent of CHC revenue); and the MP terminal and others would provide $0.36 billion to $0.72 billion (9 percent of CHC revenues).

The Port-CHC manages terminal and cargo operation. The CHC will take over the marketing and operations of the current terminal area, which provides 602 metres of berthing and will invest in and expand berthing space in line with demand during the concession period up to a total maximum of berthing space of 14 berths at an area of 4.2 km.

These facilities will cater for container cargo and miscellaneous cargo. The Marine CHC services consist of piloting, tugging, mooring, and vessel traffic control and anchorage management and related marine services, such as bunkering facilities. The CHC shall expand the fleet of pilot and tugging vessels in line with demand.

The AKD Group would have majority CHC and operate the 'Free Zone CHC' and shall develop and operate this area and market its facilities and services. The area set aside within this concession for Free Zone activities related to the port has a size of approximately 923 hectares.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=525888&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Wapda inks power purchase agreement with Iran *

LAHORE (February 08 2007): An agreement for purchase of 100 MW electricity from Iran for Gwadar was signed between Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and M/s Tavanir here at Wapda House on Wednesday.

Anwar Khalid, Member (Power) Wapda and Muhammad Shabbir Chaudhry, Chief Executive Officer NTDC and Engineer E. Mohseni Kabir of M/s Tavanir signed the agreement on behalf of Wapda-NTDC and the Iranian Company, respectively. Chairman (Wapda) and members of the Iranian delegation were also present on the occasion.

Under the agreement, the import of power will be through a 170-km long 220 KV double circuit transmission line between 220 KV Polan sub station at Iran side and 220 KV GIS Gwadar sub-station. A 100-km long line will be constructed in Pakistan and remaining 70 km in Iran.

The total cost of the project is 86 million dollars, out of which 26 million dollars will be borne by M/s Tavanir and is included in the tariff, which is 6.25 cent, applicable from December 31, 2008, whereas the remaining 60 million dollars will be borne by NTDC. Subsequently the import of power can be enhanced up to around 400 MW to meet the future requirement of Gwadar as well as the coastal area of Balochistan.

It may be mentioned that at present 35 MW power is being imported from Iran through Mand interconnection on 132 KV, Tuftan 2 MW on 20 KV and Mashkehl 2 MW on 20 KV.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=526279&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

Neo said:


> *Defence, navy refuse land for Gwadar Port *
> 
> ISLAMABAD (February 07 2007): The Ministry of Defence (MoD) and the Naval Headquarters (NHQ) have jointly refused to hand over 584 acres for the envisaged 'free zone area' at Gwadar Port despite persistent requests by the Prime minister Secretariat, official sources told Business Recorder.
> 
> According to the concession agreement, due to be signed between the Government of Pakistan and the Port of Singapore Authority, International/AKD, Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) is required to purchase additional land of 350 hectares for 'free zone area' in addition to 584 acres in the possession of Pakistan Navy and 70 acres with the coast guards at Gwadar.
> 
> The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet in its meeting on February 1 had approved tax holiday on corporate income of three companies to be established for Gwadar Port operation for 20 years. Besides, exemption of import duties on materials and equipment for construction, operation of the port and development of free zone for 40 years have been agreed upon. In addition, the ECC has also granted exemption of duties on ship bunkers oils for Gwadar for 40 years.
> 
> Pleading the case of Pakistan Navy, Defence Ministry said that cognisant of the geo-strategic importance of Gwadar and the national defence requirements to safeguard the maritime interests and seaward defence, PN acquired 584 acres of land with sea front in 1980, the sources added.
> 
> The facilities required on this area include jetties, yard services and logistics housing and associated base infrastructure for SSG (N) and Pak Marines for port security and harbour defence, the sources said adding that master plan for the project has been completed and ready for implementation.
> 
> The ministry is of the view that with the coming up of Gwadar Port, such requirements have become all the more important, PN operational requirements are, therefore, needed to be dovetailed in the Gwadar Port Master Plan by providing seafront for jetties to the PN.
> 
> The sources said that the case for handing over the subject land to GPA has also been deliberated earlier at the highest forum. Proposal to retain the land by PN for operational purpose was explained, which was agreed upon. According to sources, Prime Minister secretariat decided that PN would hand over only 30 acres to GPA, which would be sufficient.
> 
> The defence ministry further said that GPA has long enough waterfront available for mercantile needs and development of free zone. Waterfront is not required for a free zone while the same is a necessity for naval operations infrastructure.
> 
> " It is reiterated that 584 acres of land with PN at Gwadar is essentially required for defence of maritime interests of Pakistan as well as for the protection of the port itself. There is ample land available at Gwadar for setting up of free zone and other commercial activities," the sources quoted the MoD as saying in its comments on the summary of Ports and Shipping Ministry which was cleared by the ECC.
> 
> The defence ministry said it endorses operational dictates by the NHQ, but proposed a separate meeting amongst the ministries of defence, ports and Shipping and PN, the sources concluded.
> 
> http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=525904&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=



*Defence agrees to hand over Pakistan Navy land to GPA * 


ISLAMABAD (February 08 2007): The Ministry of Defence and Pakistan Navy have agreed to hand over 584 acres land to Port of Singapore Authority, International/AKD, the operators of Gwadar Port, on the directives of the President and the Prime Minister, official sources told Business Recorder.

"The 584 acres of land, in possession of Pakistan Navy at East Bay of Gwadar, is to be handed over to the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) as soon as possible," a letter from the Defence Ministry sent to NHQ, President and Prime Minister Secretariats said, according to sources.

Sources said that the Pakistan Navy would work out its operational requirements at an alternative site, and submit its plan through Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (JCSC) for approval and funding by the government.

Earlier, Pakistan Navy had refused to hand over the land to GPA, saying that the land at Gwadar was essentially required for looking after maritime interests of the country as well as for protection of the port itself. It argued that there was ample land at Gwadar for setting up 'free zone area' and carrying out other commercial activities.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=526238&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar: a gateway to progress*

GOING by the international practice, the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) has signed an agreement with Singapore Port Authority (SPA) and its subsidiary, Concession Holding Company, for the development and operation of the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s tax-free port and duty-free trade zone. The 40- year agreement is a milestone in creating an economic hub and an energy corridor located as Gwadar is close to the worldÃ¢â¬â¢s largest gas and oil reserves and fast growing energy-guzzling Asian economies. The building of a seaport is a major initiative by Pakistan for increasing regional cooperation. The GPA-PSA accord on Tuesday was followed a day later by another agreement by Wapda with an Iranian firm for the supply of 100 mw of electricity to Gwadar. The first vessel to dock at the port will arrive sometime next month. Roads, highways and other lines of communication are being developed to link Gwadar with the rest of the country and Central Asia.

The construction of an international airport is to start soon. Landlocked Central Asia would get speedy access to a modern and efficient feeder port for its transit trade. China can cut much of its freight costs and save time by routing its trade through Gwadar with the Middle East and Africa, particularly for its western region and especially for oil imports. To enable Gwadar to compete with its regional peers, the port fees will be kept low by allowing a wide range of tax concessions to the PSA subsidiaries to cut operational and business costs. These include exemption from corporate tax for 20 years, duty-free imports of materials and equipment for the port and a free zone and zero rate of duty for shipping and bunker oil for forty years. Any change in the port tariff would be subject to approval by a ministerial authority. With a worldwide reputation, the SPA is expected to induct the state of the art technology and provide modern and efficient maritime services. But a major breakthrough in transit and bilateral trade with Pakistan with Central Asia would come when the much awaited peace and security returns to Afghanistan.

A regional seaport and an economic hub in one of the most under-developed but strategically important areas can bring prosperity to the people of Balochistan. Gwadar would be a high-growth point, providing impetus to investment in oil, gas and mineral resources in the province. But an improvement in the lot of the locals depends on an effective policy to provide them jobs and business opportunities. While suffering from huge fiscal deficits with no major resources within its jurisdiction, the province has been made to exempt the CHC from the levy of provincial and district taxes. It has been deprived of funds which could help develop its human resources to enable the locals to actively participate in, and benefit from, economic development in their province. Balochistan needs to be compensated by providing a share in revenues of the Gwadar port. The GPA will get a fixed share of nine per cent of the revenue from cargo and maritime services and 15 per cent of the revenue earned from the free trade zone. It is important that skills development centres are set up to train people in the jobs required for the port and the free zone. The fruits of economic progress need to be widely shared.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/02/09/ed.htm#1


----------



## Janbaz

*Real estate prices rise 100pc in Gwadar*

By Saleem Shahid

QUETTA, Feb 10: The real estate business responded differently in Quetta and Gwadar reacting to administrative actions and the political climate with varying prices at different level.

There is a steep rise in prices of real estate in this provincial capital attracting massive investment from all corners--from genuine buyers to the drug barons--or people having black money.

The rise in prices has been constant in Quetta for years. Even, the military operation in the province during the recent months did not stem the growth of prices of real estate and the people were ready to pay the higher prices.

Some people thought that the Quetta valley was the most costly township where real estate prices are higher than any other city of Pakistan.

The reason was the induction of drug money into the business. Buying and selling of property was inseparably linked with the poppy crops in the neighbouring Afghanistan.

However, the real estate prices crashed after the death of Nawab Bugti in military operation and widespread agitation in different parts of Balochistan making the property insecure.

"The prices of property frizzed at a level after falling 10 to 20 per cent in Quetta since August last," Iftikhar Pervez, a real estate businessman told Dawn, adding that the people were contacting property dealers for selling their property but there was no purchaser. He said that last year the market of real estate was up and people were getting good price of their property.

Deteriorating law and order and worsening political situation are badly hampering the real estate business. Bomb blasts, rocket attacks and hurling of grenades in houses in posh localities was another big reason that is also restricting investment in the property business. "We are waiting for the spring season when people would return to Quetta after spending winter vacation," he said.

According to another property dealer the drug barons and people having black money usually like to purchase property having commercial value and they pay good price to the owners of houses near main commercial centres.

With the passage of time the old residential areas of Quetta city were converting into commercial areas. "The old Quetta city is becoming the city of multi-story buildings and plazas as people are investing their money in this business," Ifranullah another property dealer said.

However, the situation in Gwadar is totally different. There is a fall in prices following unearthing the land scam involving big people. The fall in property prices was linked with the fears about security of investment. The people were reluctant to invest their money in residential, commercial and industrial plots in Gwadar.

This trend affected the prices of real estate as people who purchased residential or commercial plots started selling them to save them from further loss.

However, the agreement signed with the Singapore Port Authority for operating the Gwadar Port, and the government announcement to establish a huge industrial estate, a free trade zone and other projects, including oil terminals, huge refineries, attracted the investors again to spend money in buying property in Gwadar.

"Signing of agreement and announcement of various incentives by the federal government increased the prices of real estate by 100 per cent in last one week," Fazalur Rehman a leading property dealer told Dawn. He said that a residential plot of 1,000 yard in Singhar Housing scheme was available at Rs1 million but after last one week the price of such plot has reached up to Rs.1.8 million to Rs2 million.

He said that after the formal inauguration of the Gwadar Port the price would further go up in Gwadar. He said that presently 50 private housing and commercial schemes were selling plots and after agreement with the Singapore firm the sale of plots has increased.

The project director of Gwadar Industrial Estate M. B. Magsi also indicated that the real estate business would further flourish in Gwadar as the confidence of the investors was restored after the steps taken by the federal government.

"A large number of industrialists are approaching us for purchase of industrial plots in Gwadar Industrial Estate," he said. Investors from abroad including Dubai have also shown interest in investing in the industrial sector. In view of increasing demand the provincial government is considering to allocate more land for the expansion of industrial estate in Gwadar.

The Dawn.
http://www.dawn.com/2007/02/11/ebr8.htm


----------



## Janbaz

*7pc of Gwadar Port income to be given to Balochistan: Ghouri *

GWADAR: Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Ghouri said Friday that seven per cent of the total income of Gwadar Port would be given to Balochistan, whereas, the port jobs from grade one to 16 would given to the people who belong to the province.

He said this while he inaugurated the construction work of Civic Centre in Gwadar.

Federal minister said four-storeyed building of Civic Centre would be completed within 18 months at the cost of 188 million, adding that the building will contain offices of all civic institutions.

&#8220;The Gwadar Port civil work has been completed; whereas, the arrangements are being finalized for the inauguration of port by President Musharraf in the third week of March,&#8221; Port and Shipping minister said adding that Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz will also attend the inauguration ceremony. 

Geo TV.
http://www.geo.tv/geonews/details.asp?id=2264&param=3


----------



## Neo

*'Technical education being provided to locals in Gwadar' *

KARACHI (February 17 2007): Senator Babar Khan Ghori Federal Minister for Ports & Shipping visited the Gwadar Port and shown satisfaction on the ongoing work there. He said that the development of Gwadar is the development of Balochistan and the progress in Balochistan is the development of Pakistan.

He said that the Gwadar Port would be operational in the 3rd week of March. It has been handed over to Singapore Port Authority. He said Gwadar Port would bring prosperity for the people of Balochistan. It will connect the Central Asia and open new avenues of trade and business in the region.

He said the present government is working to enhance the network of development by launching mega projects in Balochistan. He said jobs are been given to local people. He said technical education is provided to the local people of the Gwadar. At least 120 persons have been trained for this purpose and have been employed so far. The federal minister inaugurated tree plantation campaign by planting date palm tree at Gwadar.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=529530&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Janbaz

* Pak ports provide ideal gateway *

By our correspondent

ISLAMABAD: Pakistani ports are on the world&#237;s main oil and LNG shipping routes and provide an ideal gateway for connecting to emerging high demand in India and China. Our ports provide convenient convergence being the hub of proposed/possible oil and gas pipelines from Central African Republics (CARs).

This was stated by Munawar Baseer Ahmad, Managing Director, Sui Southern Gas Company while speaking on the topic of &#8216;Pakistan&#8217;s role as the South Asian Energy Corridor&#8217;. He was addressing the first working session of the 3rd Pakistan Oil and Gas Conference 2007 that commenced on February 18, 2007 in Islamabad and was inaugurated by Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz, says a press release.

The three-day event held every two years has been organised by the Petroleum Institute of Pakistan (PIP) established in July 1963 for the purpose of promoting and coordinating the activities of the Oil and Gas Industry in Pakistan.

PIP is headed by its Chairman Syed Munsif Raza who is also the Managing Director of Pakistan Petroleum Ltd.

The session was chaired by Ahmed Waqar, Federal Secretary Ministry of Petroleum and natural resources. Mukhtar Ahmed, Adviser to Prime Minister on Energy also spoke on the topic of &#8216;Pakistan&#8217;s energy strategy and its role in South Asia&#8217; while dilating on adequate and affordable energy supply to meet the needs of Pakistan&#8217;s expanding economy.

He said that the present energy supply to China was through Ocean route and in case of any constraint, the supply may get disrupted. In such a scenario, the MD asserted, the proposed Energy Corridor would provide reliable, efficient and strategic mode of transportation for oil and gas ensuring supply integrity to China and India on Long Term Basis.

Earlier, Mukhtar Ahmed, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Energy started the proceedings by speaking on the issue of Pakistan&#8217;s energy strategy and its role in South Asia. He said that the security of energy supply required a balanced energy mix and maximum indigenous resource utilisation.

He added that the long-term viability of energy sector required appropriate distribution of responsibilities which included policy formulation, regulation, administration), rational industry structure in the form of Government&#8217;s &#8216;strategic&#8217; presence, public-private partnership & exclusive private ownership) and sustainable pricing regime.

The News.
http://thenews.jang.com.pk/daily_detail.asp?id=43575


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar to be modern city of Pakistan: Ghauri *
Saturday February 17, 2007

KARACHI: Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping, Senator Babar Khan Ghauri has said that Gwadar would be the future modern city of Pakistan.

Addressing a ground-breaking ceremony of a Civic Centre in Gwadar yesterday, he said the completion of ongoing mega projects like Gwadar Port and Coastal Highway will largely contribute towards socio-economic uplift of the inhabitants of Balochistan in general and Gwadar in particular. 

The Senator said banks, restaurants, decent houses, shopping centres are also being setup in the city. He said the Civic Centre, to be completed in 18 months at a cost of Rs 188 million, is a gift from the Government to the people of Gwadar. 

While inaugrating a Tennis Court in Gwadar city, the Federal Minister said, " The government besides launching development projects in Balochistan is focusing on providing sports facilities to the youth of Gwadar" 

http://www.paktribune.com/news/index.shtml?169283


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port to create massive job opportunities: Prime Minister *

ISLAMABAD (February 24 2007): Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz on Friday said the operationalisation of Gwadar Port would generate tremendous opportunities for the people of Balochistan as thousands of jobs and new business would be created. The prime minister was talking to Balochistan Chief Minister, Jam Muhammad Yousuf, who called on him at the PM House.

Shaukat Aziz said the inauguration of Gwadar Deep-sea Port by President General Pervez Musharraf in March would fulfil another commitment of the government to the people of Balochistan and would usher in a new era of development and prosperity.

He said free economic zones to be set up near the port would help harness vast potential in natural resources of the area. He said this would also lead to development of heavy and large-scale industries, petrochemicals and manufacturing sector.

Jam Muhammad Yousuf said the people of Balochistan were highly appreciative of the initiatives undertaken by President Musharraf and Prime Minister Aziz by taking personal interest in the development and prosperity of Balochistan, which remained neglected in the past. He said Gwadar port would change fate of the area by transforming its socio-economic landscape.

The chief minister also briefed the prime minister about the law and order situation in the province and the pace of implementation of ongoing development projects. Jam also updated the prime minister about PML's enrolment drive in the province besides other party matters.

http://brecorder.com/index.php?id=531920&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

March 12, 2007 
*CAA denied more land for Gwadar airport*

By Saleem Shahid

QUETTA, March 11: The coordination and implementation committee for development of Gwadar has decided not to provide more land to the Civil Aviation Authority for new airport in the port city as the government has already allotted required land for the purpose.

The committee at a recent meeting in Gwadar directed the Civil Aviation Authority to ensure implementation of the new airport project as soon as possible.

Balochistan Governor Owais Ahmed Ghani said that Islamabad would be requested to release required funds for the project without any delay.

Chief Minister Jam Yousuf, federal Minister for Shipping and Ports Babar Ghauri, Quetta Corps Commander Lt-Gen Hamid Rub Nawaz, provincial Finance Minister Syed Ehsan Shah, Quarter Master General Lt-Gen Mohammad Afzal, Additional Chief Secretary (planning and development) Captain (retd) Qayyum Nazar Changezi and senior officials of the civil aviation authority attended the meeting.

Officials concerned briefed the committee on implementation on the decisions of pervious meeting, construction of new airport, promotion of trade and economic activities and work on ongoing development projects.

The meeting directed the Gwadar Development Authority to prepare a building code in consultation with experts of federal institutions and private firms for the construction of quake-proof buildings and strictly implement it for the construction of multi-storey buildings.

The Gwadar Development Authority was directed that modern technology should be utilised for stopping entering of industrial and residential schemes wastes in the seawater and recycling of used water. The sanitation system should also be developed in the port city.

The implementation committee also reviewed projects regarding provision of portable water under the Gwadar Master Plan and progress on installation of desalinization plant in the city and directed departments concerned to accelerate work on the projects.The meeting also discussed progress on the construction of international standard sports complex, provision of land for proposed master plan of oil city and free trade zone in Gwadar.

The meeting expressed its satisfaction over the implementation on various ongoing development project launched under the Gwadar Master plan and observed that the city would be proved corridor of trade and economic, energy, transport and industrial activities.

Governor Owais Ahmed Ghani and Chief Minister Jam Mir Mohammad Yousuf said that all steps would be taken to ensue provision of jobs to the local people in all federal and provincial departments in Gwadar.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/03/12/top17.htm


----------



## Janbaz

*No industrial plots available in Gwadar*

OUR STAFF REPORTER
ISLAMABAD - &#8220;Sorry, there are no industrial plots available for the investors at Gwadar Port as the whole piece of (coveted) land has already been sold some two years ago,&#8221; officials of Gwadar Port Development Authority (GDA) told Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI) delegation.
According to a press statement issued by ICCI on Sunday, a delegation led by President ICCI Nasir Khan has visited the site of Gwadar Port to see investment opportunities there. After his return, he expressed disappointment over the allotment of industrial plots to what he called &#8216;non-genuine&#8217; investors. &#8220;There is no plot left for the genuine investors,&#8221; he said. 
&#8220;At Gwadar Port all industrial plots have been sold 2 years ago,&#8221; said Nasir Khan, quoting the officials of GDA. 
However, he observed that there were no construction activities seen on the industrial plots as yet, only showing that the &#8216;non-genuine&#8217; investors had blocked the way of genuine investors. 
He said that Gawadar Port is the land of tremendous opportunity and it is very important that genuine investors be encouraged to come forward for early installation of industries. 
Nasir Khan demanded that more land should be allocated for industries, so that genuine investors could invest at Gawadar, as development of a well-structured industrial estate would greatly enhance the industrial activity and generate employment for the people of that area. 

The Nation.
http://www.nation.com.pk/daily/mar-2007/12/index8.php


----------



## Neo

*Expatriates seek government help to set up facility at Gwadar *

LAHORE (March 13 2007): The Pakistani expatriates in Japan have sought government's help for establishment of intermediary facility at Gwadar Port for the re-export of Japan-made vehicles to other parts of the world. This was stated by Shahzad Ali, head of an eight-member delegation of Pakistan Association Japan.

While talking to LCCI President Shahid Hassan Sheikh here at Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI) on Monday. Provincial Secretary Commerce & Investment Saeed Ahmad Alvi was also spoke on the occasion.

Shahzad Ali said that business of used vehicles is on peak in Dubai so that Pakistanis living in Japan very much interested to make Gwadar a hub of such activity. The delegates also showed keen interest in making investment in petrochemicals and plastic raw materials, as Pakistan has no manufacturing facility in this sector so far.

They were of the view that the government should also divert its attention towards law and order situation in the country. "The land mafia in Pakistan is quite active to undo the efforts of the government which is taking steps to convert it into an investment-friendly country, they maintained. There is a dire need that government should take all necessary steps to curb these evils once for all."

The LCCI President Shahid Hassan Sheikh briefed the delegation members on investment scenario in Pakistan. Development of Gwadar Deep-Sea Port and industrial estates all over the country provide best possible infrastructure facilities to foreign investors. Road and rail linkages to neighbouring countries are the added advantages, which cannot be ignored as far as global businesses are concerned', he added. He said with the introduction of new investment policy, the foreign investors are allowed to hold 100-percent equity on industrial projects without any permission of the government. He said that it is high time for the foreign investors to take advantage of business-friendly policies of the present government.

http://brecorder.com/index.php?id=537792&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Singapore operator to take over Gwadar Port today *

KARACHI (March 14 2007): Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) will formally take over the assets and management of Gwadar Port on Wednesday to formally start its operation in the third week of March. In this regard, an eight-member team of PSA Gwadar Limited, led by Managing Director of Teh Lim Chai would arrived at Gwadar on Wednesday morning to take charge of the port premises, equipments and buildings.

Sources told Business Recorder on Tuesday that PSA Gwadar Limited would start port operations on March 20, after its formal operation commencement by President of Pakistan General Pervez Musharraf.

Sources said that the assets and equipments include two shore cranes of 40-ton capacity, one crane of 25-ton capacity, two cranes of 15-ton capacity, two Rubber Tyre Gantries (RTG), eight bagging plants, one reach stacker, two pilot boats, two tugs of 26 Bollard Pull Towage, one survey boat, one mooring boat and one working boat.

The other assets include desalination plant, control tower, office building, gatehouse, two multi-purpose berths of 602 metres length, 100 RoRo berth and 10 metres service berth and three mega watt generator with another backup generator of 450kv.

The PSA Gwadar has also ordered equipments for the handling of transshipment of containers, which would arrive at the port before August this year from Singapore. The equipment includes two Post Panamax Gantry Cranes of 45 tons capacity, four Rubber Tyre Gantries (RTGs), six tractor-trailers and one reach stacker, sources said, adding that the port equipment refurbishment is going on presently by specialised companies.

The dredging of Gwadar Port's 4.5 km approach channel has been completed in mid-February and the berth draught is 14.5 metres. The China Harbour has also deployed navigational buoys including fairway buoy. The Concession-Holder Company (CHC), PSA Gwadar Limited has been established and three separate operating companies formed which includes, PSA Gwadar Terminals Limited, Gwadar Marine Services Limited and Gwadar Free Zone Company Limited.

Sources said that the Gwadar port is ready to handle fertiliser and rice shipments for export, as proper bagging infrastructure is available at the proximity of the port. The Gwadar Port will contribute $42.2 billion, in terms of investment, revenues and income received from its entire operations to the exchequer, over a period of 40 years.

The concession agreement was inked on February 6 between the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) representing Government of Pakistan, and the Concession-Holder Company (CHC), which is a subsidiary of PSA (Port of Singapore Authority) International PTE Limited.

The agreement has a duration of 40 years. Besides, it regulates the rights and obligations of both parties. The GPA will receive revenues (not profit) from the PSA over a period of 40 years. The investment, revenues and income received from Gwadar port's entire operations are between $23.6 billion to $42.2 billion.

Firstly, the GPA expects $5 billion to $8 billion foreign investment in the area of multi-purpose (MP) terminal and related equipment's to cost PSA at Gwadar Port which would be $1 billion to $1.5 billion; container terminal and others $2billion to $4 billion; the cost of Free Zone development $1.5 billion to 2.5 billion; while the marine services and others would cost $0.5 billion.

Secondly, the GPA is expected to receive between $17 billion and $31 billion revenues from CHC over next 40 years. The expected revenues, generated from containers and others, would be $10 billion to $18 billion. Free Zone will generate $3 billion to $6 billion; while the MP terminal and others would produce $4 billion to $8 billion revenues during the period.

Thirdly, the GPA would receive income from PSA over the period of four decades between $1.6 billion and $3.2 billion, in which the CHC of containers and others would give $0.9 billion to $1.6 billion (9 percent of CHC revenue); Free Zone $0.45 billion to $0.9 billion (15 percent of CHC revenue); and the MP terminal and others would provide $0.36 billion to $0.72 billion (9 percent of CHC revenues).

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=538029&currPageNo=3&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar airport plan to be made cost-effective *

ISLAMABAD (March 15 2007): The government has decided to review the specifications of new Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) to make it cost-effective, and also to resolve the controversy over the cost of land between the Defence Ministry and Balochistan Government, sources told Business Recorder.

The issue was deliberated threadbare by the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet on February 26, which had asked Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Dr Akram Sheikh to discuss the matter with Balochistan Governor for acquisition of 6500 acres project land and submit report to Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz.

According to sources, the ECC approved some changes in the 'Memorandum of Understanding' (MoU), especially the shortening of taxiway and withdrawal of provisions for Airbus (A-380) flights. However, provision of these flights would be included in the future plan.

Sources said that Planning Commission Deputy Chairman had been asked to revise the parameters of the airport, relating to apron area and other facilities, to make the project cost-effective. "No provision was to be made at this stage for Airbus (A 380), and a modular approach will be adopted whereas space will be earmarked for future expansion," they said.

The said that the Defence Ministry had earlier submitted a summary to the ECC, seeking approval for awarding the airport project on turnkey basis to China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC). However, the ECC in its meeting on October 31 last year gave certain guidelines and directed to re-examine the proposal for submission of updated summary to the ECC.

The matter was brought before the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) which approved the PC-1 for land acquisition for the Gwadar airport with the direction that no increase in price of land and no re-alignment of coastal road should be undertaken and the issue hindering the implementation of the project should be resolved by the Chief Minister and Chief Secretary of Balochistan.

According to sources, Defence Ministry's representative explained that the MoU had been revised in consultation with the Law Division to incorporate safety/exit clauses.

The revised MoU was signed by the CAA and CHEC on January 20, 2007, sources added. It was also explained to the ECC that performance guarantee from 'A' rated bank would be included in the formal contract to be signed with the company.

Sources further said that the CAA was processing the project on modern lines, and a sum of Rs 1050 million was allocated in PSDP 2005-06 for acquisition of land at Rs 157,000 per acre, which had already been released in favour of Military Estate Officer, Quetta.

However, the acquisition of land was delayed as the Balochistan government unilaterally increased the cost of land from Rs 157,000 to Rs 350,000 per acre, besides reducing the area from 5600 acres to 4137 acres.

Balochistan government's representative said that acreage was not the issue, since sufficient land was available on east and north sides of the airport. He said that the real issue was cost of the land.

The Defence Ministry reported that there was slight re-alignment of the coastal highway and a joint survey was needed to be carried out to determine the exact alignment of the proposed coastal highway and CAA land. The issue is expected to be settled before the Cabinet meeting scheduled to be held in Gwadar on March 19, sources said.

http://brecorder.com/index.php?id=538461&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Janbaz

*Gwadar Port to be operational on March 20*

ISLAMABAD (APP) - Gwadar port is expected to be operational by 20th March while Port of Singapore Authority is formally taking over the control of Gwadar Port.
An agreement as signed last month to give Gwadar Port under the control of Singapore Port, Voice of America (VOA) reported.
Gwadar port is ready to operate as the biggest port of the region. Gwadar project is an important part of the government&#8217;s development programme. A rapid progress in Balochistan, means of transportation, setting up new industries in Pakistan coastal highway are among the programme to develop Balochistan.
Gwadar Port has been given on a contract for forty years to Singapore Port Authority. Besides, the construction of berths, cargo handling equipment has been installed on the port. The government will be the share holder in the income of the port. Special flights will be started for this purpose. It is expected that Port of Singapore will invest $ 8 billion in Gwadar, VOA added. 

The Nation.
http://www.nation.com.pk/daily/mar-2007/16/bnews5.php


----------



## Neo

*President opens Gwadar Port, promises another at Sonmiani *

GWADARMarch 20, 2007: President Pervez Musharraf officially opened the country's third port on Tuesday, at Gwadar on the Arabian Sea, and promised a fourth was on the way.

President Musharraf said Gwadar, which he opened with Chinese Minister of Communications Li Shenglin, would be a gateway for trade with Central Asia. China provided 80 percent of Gwadar's $248 million initial development costs.

"Gwadar will become an industrial hub, energy corridor and container centre ... The area will become a hub and trade corridor for the whole region in a few years," President Musharraf told a public gathering.

Conceived over a decade ago, Pakistan hopes Gwadar, 70 km (45 miles) east of the Iranian border and on the doorstep of Gulf shipping lanes, will handle trans-shipment traffic for the Gulf and ports on the Arabian Peninsula.

In February, Singapore port operator PSA International took over management control of the port for 40 years.

Pakistan is keen to become a conduit for trade to landlocked Afghanistan and Central Asia and now has three major ports -- Gwadar in Balochistan province and two at Karachi, 450 km (280 miles) to the east.

The country's fourth port will be built at Sonmiani, 160 km (100 miles) to the west of Karachi, also in Balochistan.

"The foundation stone for this port will be laid this year," the president said, giving no further details.

Security was tight around Gwadar for the opening ceremony, with thousands of soldiers and police guarding roads and fishermen ordered to stay well clear.

*"THROW DOWN YOUR WEAPONS"*

Balochistan has been plagued for decades by a low-level insurgency by tribals seeking autonomy and control of gas and mineral resources.

Balochistan has the country's largest gas reserves and is rich in minerals, including copper and uranium.

Militants often attack pipelines, power transmission cables, railway tracks, buses and military and government installations.

They also opposed construction of the port and claimed responsibility for a bomb attack in 2004 that killed three Chinese technicians and wounded nine.

President Musharraf, who has announced plans for major infrastructure projects to win the support of the province's people, said the feudal ways of Balochistan's tribal chieftains had contributed to its underdevelopment.

"Those are the people who want to suppress you and don't want to see a developed Balochistan," the president said.

He called on the militants to put down their weapons and not stand in the way of development, or they would face tough action.

"I warn these elements that they have no future, they will be eliminated," he said.

http://brecorder.com
:flag:


----------



## Neo

*'Gwadar port to change fate of Balochistan' *

ISLAMABAD (March 20 2007): Pakistan's first deep seaport, Gwadar would become functional in a next few days, and would change the fate of the area by transforming its socio-economic landscape. Gwadar Port would generate tremendous opportunities for the people of Balochistan as thousands of jobs and new business will be created by it, PTV reported.

It would fulfil another commitment of the government to the people of Balochistan and would usher in a new era of development and prosperity.

Free economic zones would be set up near the port which would help harness vast potential in natural resources of the area.

This port would also lead to the development of heavy and large-scale industries, petrochemicals and manufacturing sector. Pakistan has already strategically located and this seaport has increased this importance and would make the access to the Central Asian States easier.

Singapore Port Authority, which would look after Gwadar, port for 25 years is running ports in almost 9 countries and would invest almost 3 billion dollars for the development of this port.

This port had been declared tax-free for 40 years and it is estimated that almost 50 million-ton cargo would go through this port in next 10-15 years. It is almost 14.5 m deep and was completed with the cooperation of China in record time period of three years and costs almost Rs 16 billion.

As soon as it becomes functional, it would give boost to the economy of the country and Pakistan would become the economical and trade hub of the region. The people of Balochistan are highly appreciative of the initiatives undertaken by government for the development and prosperity of Balochistan, which remained neglected in the past.

http://brecorder.com/index.php?id=540853&currPageNo=2&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Prime Minister opens Rs 1.2 billion desalination plant *

GWADAR (March 20 2007): Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz performed the inauguration of 200,000 gallons per day desalination plant costing Rs 1.2 billion in the coastal city of Gwadar on Monday. Speaking on the occasion he termed this as a historic occasion and said it was an excellent example of public-private partnership.

This is one of the first desalination plants going operational in the country. It had been entirely funded by the private sector, he said. The prime minister said the developments in Gwadar, where the deep-sea port would become operational from Tuesday and other projects in line, would change the destiny of this city, province of Balochistan and that of Pakistan.

He declared that the provision of fresh drinking water was a major priority of the government, adding the government was undertaking a massive programme of billions of rupees for providing water to the masses and filter plants were being established across the country.

He pointed out that with the development projects being undertaken Gwadar's significance would enhance even more in the years to come.

Shaukat Aziz also highlighted the significance of the Coastal Highway, which was as important as the Gwadar Port. He said this highway was being further extended to be linked up with the Iranian Border in the town of Gabd from where it would be connected with the Iranian Highway and one would be able to drive to Bandar Abbas or any place in Iran and beyond to Europe.

He said that Gabd would become a big hub for road transport between Iran and Pakistan. The prime minister said the Coastal Highway, the Port and development of the city of Gwadar and linking this highway to Iran would change the dimension and economic potential of this whole area.

He said: "Today is also a historic day because for the first time in the history of this Cabinet we are having a Cabinet meeting outside Islamabad."

The prime minister said when the new airport in Gwadar for which we are acquiring land is built it will further become a hub to provide link with the rest of the world. He said our policy is to make Gwadar airport an open sky where anybody can land and take off with no restrictions.

He said that there would also be an industrial estate in Gwadar, which would be very attractive and have state of the art facility and it would have many incentives because we want many local and foreign investors to come here in a big way.

Shaukat Aziz said we see Gwadar as a hub to trade with Central Asia and with the road network we will also connect Gwadar with up North by connection with the Indus Highway, Quetta and National Highway and work on this is going on step by step.

He said the credit for the development plans goes to President Pervez Musharraf and we all worked with him as this will change the future of this city, the province of Balochistan and of Pakistan.

http://brecorder.com/index.php?id=540747&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port to prove economical jugular vein: Ghauri *

ISLAMABAD (March 21 2007): Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghauri has said that Gwadar Port will open the new doors to boost the trade activities in the region. Talking to Voice of Germany (VOG), he said after its inauguration the port will become operational. The port will prove the jugular vein of Pakistan's economy.

It will start doing business from the very first year of its operation, he added. Talking to a TV programme, MD General Shipping Agencies Muhammad A Rajpar has said Gwadar Port is ready to operate as the biggest port of the region and is an important part of the government's development programme.

In the first phase, their target would be transshipment cargo and in the second phase, when there would be facility of road and railway network, then they would be able to deal with transit cargo, he said. Means of transportation, setting up new industries in Gwadar and coastal highway are among the programmes to develop Balochistan, he said and added Gwadar is one of the important milestones of Pakistan.

The depth of Gwadar Port is 14.5 m which is very rare in the entire region, he added. The MD said many development projects are in the pipeline in Gwadar like construction of new airport, industrial zone. Besides this, the builders from across the country are shifting to Gwadar for investing there.

Rajpar said besides sale of commercial plots in Gwadar, there are many applications under consideration and the government is considering expanding the industrial zone. With the establishment of the industrial zone in Gwadar, numerous people would get employment and one can foresee how much the economy of the country would get boost, he added.

He said many housing schemes are operative in Gwadar and all the facilities including cellular network, are available the area. Another guest of the show, Senior Journalist Chisti Mujahid observed that Gwadar Port is attracting the investors and it is manifest from the fact that all the commercial plots were sold and almost 15,000 industrial units would be established there.

He said as soon as the Gwadar Port became operational, Pakistan would become the trade hub in the entire region, which would bring about economic revolution in the country. He said it would generate job opportunities for thousands of people and would not only be used for trade purposes but would also serve for the import and export of oil purposes.

For this purpose, an oil terminal would be constructed in Gwadar in the next phase, he added. Not only Pakistan but also the neighbouring countries would also be facilitated with this seaport, he said and added Gwadar port is included in one of the mega projects of Pakistan which would change the fate of Balochistan as well the entire country. This historic step by President Musharraf would change the destiny of Pakistan, he added.

Mujahid said the importance of this port is manifest from the fact that before the formal inauguration of this deep port, two ships had already anchored there. Besides the construction of berths, cargo-handling equipment has been installed on the port. It is expected that Port of Singapore will invest eight billion dollars in Gwadar, he said.

http://brecorder.com/index.php?id=541206&currPageNo=3&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port set to become key Pak and global strategic hub*
South East Asia News.Net
Friday 23rd March, 2007

Karachi, Mar.23 : Gwadar, located on the southwestern coast of Pakistan, was just a small fishing hamlet at one time, but now is set to become not only a hub of shipping and commercial and industrial activities, but also a key geo-strategic location.

Located close to the Strait of Hormuz in the Persian Gulf through which over 13 million barrels of oil pass every day, this coastal town located at the intersection of oil-rich Middle East, South Asia where one-fifth of the world's population lives and Central Asian Republics (CARs) having vast reserves of oil and minerals, is also likely to emerge as the country's most strategically-located deep-sea port.

Gwadar port, the third deep-sea port of Pakistan, may not seem to be of use to Pakistan as there is no need of a feeder port in Balochistan, yet it will have global ramifications.

Countries like Russia and China will find this port of great importance to their futuristic needs as both have so far been unsuccessful in establishing ports in hot waters.

China's decision to finance the construction of the Gwadar port and the coastal highway linking the port to Karachi will help its plans to develop western China. The distance from Kashgar to the Chinese east coast ports is 3,500 km, whereas the distance from Kashgar to Gwadar is only 1,500 km. The cost benefits to China of using Gwadar as the port for western China's imports and exports are evident.

China has no blue water navy and feels defenceless in the Persian Gulf against any hostile action to choke off its energy supplies. To cope with the new challenges, the Chinese leadership envisaged a new plan that was called by the US as "assembling a string of pearls".

Besides Gwadar, this string includes Chittagong of Bangladesh in the Bay of Bengal and Myanmar in the Indian Ocean. China has helped build the Chittagong port in Bangladesh where it is seeking an extensive naval and commercial access. In the case of Myanwar, Beijing has showered billions of dollars in military aid.

It has provided support for building several ports, road and rail links from the Chinese province of Yunnan to the Bay of Bengal, and a monitoring post on Myanmar's Coco Islands for sea traffic.

The new Chinese plans have rung alarm bells in India and the US too. India feels that it is encircled by China from three sides - Myanmar, Tibet and Pakistan. To counter Sino-Pak collaboration, India has brought Afghanistan and Iran into an economic and strategic alliance.

Following the Chinese ambitions in the region, India has pursued closer military ties with the US and issued a new naval doctrine stressing the need of protecting energy routes and responding to Beijing's inroads into the Arabian Sea.

To counter the Gwadar port that is also called the Chinese Gibraltar by Washington, India has built Chabahar port in Sistan-Balochistan province of Iran - just adjacent to Gwadar. India is also helping Iran in building a 200km road that will connect Chabahar with Afghanistan. It will provide access via land to the port for their imports and exports to and from Central Asia. Presently, India is in urgent need of a shorter transit route to quickly ship its trade goods to Afghanistan and Central Asia.

Despite the fact that the Gwadar port is meeting Chinese purposes, the US has not objected to building the sea port. President Bush sees Gwadar as an advantage rather than a threat. He is confident that Pakistan will not allow the Chinese Navy to block US trade goods on the route and inside sources believe Musharraf has made some promises in that regard.

http://www.southeastasianews.net/story/236452


----------



## Neo

March 26, 2007 
*Gwadar port and the local participation*

By Syed Fazl-e-Haider

AFTER the inauguration of the Gwadar seaport by President General Pervez Musharraf, the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) has begun its operations. Addressing a gathering of local people, the president also announced Rs10 million for education, health and sewerage schemes and a 'Marine College' to be built in the port city.

As a Ã¢â¬Ëmega magnetÃ¢â¬â¢, Gawadar will attract businessmen, skilled and unskilledworkers from other three provinces and abroad. This will result in an influx of outsiders into the sparsely populated province. The grandiose schemes and projects that have been announced will need at least one million people. Gwadar has now a population of nearly 60,000.

But there are no two opinions that the port would contribute to the provincial economy and living standards of the local people would also improve. Yet the concerns of the local population needs to addressed expeditiously to remove all kinds of apprehensions.

The locals fear a change in demography of the province through a large-scale influx of outsiders. They are concerned that they would become a minority in their own province. The nationalist parties also fear that the natural resources of the province would go under the control of outsiders.

Many point out the Ã¢â¬ÅdisconnectÃ¢â¬Â between a modern city port of Karachi and SindhÃ¢â¬â¢s rural hinterland- the striking contrast between the relative affluence and stark poverty. Similarly, with the development of Gwadar as regional trade hub, there would develop a disparity in incomes between Gwadar and the rest of the districts in the province. In order to cope with such a future scenario of economic inequities, there is an urgent need to establish small and medium industrial enterprises in other parts of the province also. And more important, there is need to impart trade skills to the localpeople to help them join the mainstream economic activities.

Gwadar port will open up the hinterland. The770 km long coastal belt extends from the mouth of Hub River near Karachi right up to Gwadar Bay near Chahbahar in Iran. The port would help bring Balochistan's coastal areas into the socio-economic mainstream and will serve as a catalyst for fast track development of the province. The establishment of special economic zone, free trade zone, and export processing zone (EPZ) would attract foeignl investment.

Development of an integrated transport system-road and rail links to CARs and rest of the country- will enhance the local peoplesÃ¢â¬â¢ access to new avenues for their development and prosperity. For landlocked Central Asian economies, Balochistan offers access to new resources and markets and the prospect of more rapid growth.

Gwadar port would provide Afghanistan and the CARs the shortest and fastest access to the warm waters of the Arabian Sea. Any movement of goods to and from the province will benefit Afghan transit trade. It will also increase the export of minerals, dry fruit and other goods from the province. But much would depend on how fast the situation in Afghanistan is normalised..

The people of Mekran who are associated with fishing and agriculture, especially growing of dates will have access to easier transportation for date export to foreign markets.

The local people are concerned over land ownership in Gwadar as stories circulate about the poor being deprived of their land for a song. Many believe that the government should allow leasing rather than outright sale of the land, with rentals flowing to the local people.

UAE is an example where the local population can be seen enjoying the real estate boom due to the business receiving a boost after arrival of investors and corporates from different parts of the world.

Not to ignore the sentiments of the local population, the government needs to develop low cost housing scheme with all civic facilities . This uplift in their living standard would help in winning their confidence and making them partners in the development of the province.

According to officials, Mekran coastal highway is being extended up to Iranian border. The highway, linking Karachi on the east with Jiwani to the west, close to the Iranian border, has been completed at a cost of Rs10 billion. The coastal highway will ultimately link Karachi with Iran and thus open a new and shorter trade route between the two countries. The coastal highway leading to the Iranian border would also help increase Pakistan's trade with Iran and the region.

There is a dire need for qualified and professional port staff for successful marketing of the port management to potential customers, building of export processing zone, trans shipment and warehousing facilities, fixing of port tariffs for shipping companies.. Can Balochistan provide the required human resources? Locals fear that government could use the pretext of technological backwardness of the people justifying the recruitment and appointment of outsiders in different capacities in the port-related projects.

The technological backwardness in Balochistan is likely to go against the interest of local people .The ground realities call for a rational and long-term planning for development of human resources. Creating technical hands and building capacities among local people would be a great service to the people of this backward province.

In June 2005, the Parliamentary Committee on Balochistan had approved the recommendations of its sub-committee on Ã¢â¬ËBalochistan Current IssuesÃ¢â¬â¢ headed by Senator Mushahid Hussain Syed. The committeeÃ¢â¬â¢s development and incentive package for Gwadar included the following recommendations:

* fishermen disturbed because of the construction of the Gwadar port would be relocated and given compensation;.

* 5.4 per cent of BalochistanÃ¢â¬â¢s quota in the federal government jobs, agreed to after 1998 census, would be implemented. In the job quota, people of Gwadar would be at the top of priority followed by Mekran and then the rest of Balochistan;

* the chief justice of the Balochistan High Court would be asked to investigate the alleged irregularities in the sale of land in Gwadar;

* settlers in Gwadar would have the right to vote in local polls only and

not in elections to the provincial and national assemblies;

* only Baloch citizens would be appointed heads of the Gwadar Port Authority and the Gwadar Development Authority;

* sixty per cent of the members of the Board of Governors of the Gwadar Authority would be residents of Balochistan.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/03/26/ebr8.htm


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan port opens new possibilities*
By Syed Fazl-e-Haider 

QUETTA, Pakistan - President General Pervez Musharraf on Tuesday formally opened Gwadar Port in Pakistan's Balochistan province, the South Asian country's third port. 

The Arabian Sea port will be completed at a cost of Rs16 billion (US$264 million), with financial and technical assistance of China, which has so far provided 80% of the $248 million initial development costs. 

The operation and management of the port was handed over to the
Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) under an agreement signed between the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and the Concession Holding Co (CHC) - a subsidiary of the PSA. The CHC is committed to invest $550 million over the next five years. 

The agreement, which regulates the rights and obligations of both parties, has a duration of 40 years, with the GPA receiving revenue from the PSA. The investment attracted and revenue generated by Gwadar Port have been estimated at between $23.6 billion and $42.2 billion. 

Gwadar is on the southwest coast of Pakistan, close to the Strait of Hormuz that links the Persian Gulf and the Gulf of Oman. Its location marks the confluence of three increasingly important regions - the oil-rich Middle East, heavily populated South Asia, and resource-rich Central Asia. The seaport will serve as an economic and trade transit point for Pakistan and Afghanistan, as well as Central Asian and Middle Eastern countries. 

It is expected that the port will not only promote trade with Persian Gulf states, but will also facilitate the transshipment of containerized cargo, unlock the development potential of the hinterland, and emerge as a regional hub for major trade and commercial activities. It is also expected that Gwadar, 70 kilometers east of the Iranian border and in close proximity to Gulf shipping lanes, will handle transshipment traffic for the Gulf and ports on the Arabian Peninsula. 

Some analysts see an operational Gwadar port as China's first foothold in the oil-rich Middle East, as well as providing road and rail links to the economic powerhouse. Beijing wants Gwadar to be the gateway port for its western region, as its eastern seaboard is 3,500km from Kashgar, the main city in the far west of China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, whereas the distance from Kashgar to Gwadar is only 1,500km. This makes it feasible and cost-effective for China's interior regions to carry out trade through this port. That is why China expressed interest in helping Pakistan to develop Gwadar into a full-fledged deepwater commercial port, capable of handling cargo ships of up to 50,000 tons or more. 

Energy-hungry China is eyeing Central Asia's oil and gas reserves and is increasingly looking to Pakistan for oil and gas supplies. Beijing plans to run at least five oil and gas pipelines to Gwadar from the Central Asian republics and wants to turn the facility into a transit terminal for Iranian and African crude-oil imports. 

Gwadar is expected to play a key role in China's energy security, as its strategic location gives it greater scope as a free oil port in the region, and it will be the endpoint of all gas pipelines from Central Asian states, Iran and Qatar. Pakistan and China have also held talks on the construction of the strategic pipeline from Gwadar to China's borders, enabling it to import oil from Saudi Arabia. 

The port has a depth of 14.5 meters and an approach channel of 5km. Three multipurpose berths of 210 meters in width have also been built. The port can currently handle bulk carriers of up to 50,000 deadweight tons through its three berths. 

The dredging of Gwadar Port's 4.5km approach channel was completed in February. 

The CHC has established four separate operating companies - PSA Gwadar Ltd, PSA Gwadar Terminals Ltd, Gwadar Marine Services Ltd and Gwadar Free Zone Co Ltd. 

Beijing wants to build a refinery and petrochemical complex with an initial 10 million tons per year capacity, later expanding to 21 million tons. Under a memorandum of understanding signed between Pakistan and the China, the Great United Petroleum Holding Co (GUPC) began carrying out a feasibility study and preparation work for the petrochemical city project last December.

The GUPC, China's largest private petroleum group, was established in June 2005 and is a conglomerate of nearly 50 private petroleum enterprises. China's petroleum industry has been monopolized by large state-owned enterprises such as the China National Petroleum Corp (CPNC), China Petrochemical Corp (Sinopec) and China National Offshore Oil Corp. However, the establishment of the GUPC, through the unification of private enterprises, has helped to break up China's state petroleum monopoly. 

The petrochemical city, a two-phase project, is part of the proposed oil mega-city in Gwadar. In the first phase, the petrochemical city will be set up. In the second phase, the biggest refinery and petrochemical logistics and storage complexes will be set up. 

Pakistan has allocated 5,060 hectares of land in Gwadar for the project, which will be leased at nominal rates to parties interested in establishing the refineries or investing in oil logistics and storage facilities. 

In the first three years, the refinery will be able to refine 10.5 million tons of oil annually. In the first phase, its capacity is expected to be increased to refine up to 21 million tons of crude oil within seven to nine years. In the second phase, the capacity of the refineries will be increased to refine 63 million tons of crude oil within 15 years. 

The Chinese Petroleum Chamber has also shown keen interest in the $12.5 billion investment plan for constructing the petrochemical city and shifting energy-related industry to the Gwadar Port Energy Zone (GPEZ). 

The two countries will set up a joint-venture consortium to finalize the preferential policy and tax incentives package for the establishment of the GPEZ. It has also been estimated that the GPEZ will be able to attract investment of about $13 billion. The proposed zone will comprise an oil refinery, liquefied-natural-gas terminals and petrochemical plants. 

Islamabad is finalizing incentive packages to induce the Chinese petroleum-services industry to relocate to the GPEZ. The incentives may include free land for refinery construction, unlimited duty-free import of crude for processing, and sales-tax exemption for refined-product exports. 

A Pak-China Energy and Trade Cooperation Promotion Association has been proposed to be established for steering these plans. The association would be broad-based and include members from the oil-and-gas and power sectors. Pak-China Joint Investment Co has been proposed to finance the projects. 

According to official sources, both countries will announce the establishment of the Pak-China Joint Investment Co during the visit of Pakistani Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz to China next month. 

Critics in Pakistan oppose the idea of China being heavily involved in the development of Gwadar Port. They believe that Gwadar should have a neutral image and that Islamabad must declare it an open port. They also believe that continued emphasis on Gwadar's strategic position may be at the expense of some of the economic benefits it can provide. 

Musharraf also announced on Tuesday that the country's fourth port will be built at Sonmiani in Balochistan. 

Syed Fazl-e-Haider, sfazlehaider05@yahoo.com, is a Quetta-based development analyst in Pakistan. He is the author of six books, including The Economic Development of Balochistan, published in May 2004. 

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/IC22Df02.html


----------



## Neo

Mar 29, 2007 

*Land prices soar at Pakistan's prize port*
By Syed Fazl-e-Haider 

QUETTA, Pakistan - The value of real estate in the new Pakistani port city of Gwadar has already increased substantially and the launch of the second phase of work on the much-delayed deepsea port project may send the cost of land soaring to unprecedented heights. 

Islamabad has decided to set up a tax-free industrial zone of international standard in Gwadar. Investors and entrepreneurs, particularly from Central Asia, Afghanistan, China, South Korea, Japan and Singapore, have shown a keen interest in establishing industrial estates in the port city. The government has allowed China and South Korea to set up tax-free special industrial development zones in Gwadar. 

Gwadar is set to make the transition from a small coastal town to a cosmopolitan port city. The inauguration of the project this month has driven up the cost of land, which has increased in value several times since March 2002, when work on the project was started. Business people from all over the country and abroad are showing interest in the area, and Pakistan is offering more concessions to foreign investors for the development of the second phase of the project. 

According to official sources, leading international investors have shown a keen interest in Gwadar because of its strategic location and potential for becoming a major transshipment trade center in the region. 

Gwadar has been designed to operate as a hub port, and it aims to provide better investment incentive packages than ports such as Hong Kong, Singapore and the United Arab Emirates' Jebel Ali. The port project aims to accommodate facilities that will help to develop Gwadar as an industrial city - privately owned warehouses and cold storage, private cargo-handling equipment, truck yards and corporate infrastructure such as offices along the same lines as Jebel Ali, Hong Kong, Malaysia and Singapore. 

Gwadar is currently the focus of a speculative trade in real estate that has reached almost a frenzy as brokers book sale and purchase orders for properties that are still in the planning stage. While buyers seem anxious to snap up more land in Gwadar, the brokers are also overzealous. 

Rich investors are being persuaded to buy plots in industrial estates and residential plots in housing schemes in and around Gwadar. 

Before the inauguration, there had been some concerns over investing in the area, but these were allayed once Islamabad signed an agreement with the Port of Singapore Authority to operate Gwadar Port. 

Moreover, the government's announcement that it is establishing a huge industrial estate, a free-trade zone and other projects, including oil terminals and huge refineries, again attracted investment in Gwadar real estate. 

The Balochistan government has allotted land for the construction of warehouses in Gwadar, while plots have been set aside in the Gwadar Industrial Zone for the construction of warehouses to facilitate importing and exporting. More than 50 private housing and commercial schemes are currently selling plots in the new port city. 

Pakistan-based Hashoo Group of Companies, one of the leading business groups in Pakistan, has launched "Golden Palms" - a US$70 million real-estate project in Gwadar. It is targeting non-resident Pakistanis in the UAE as well as locals. The project, spread over 400 hecares, offers plots of 1,000 and 2,500 square yards (836 and 2,090 square meters) with fully developed infrastructure at prices ranging between $40,000 and $100,000. The first part of the project will create a tourist resort on prime property near the beach. Hashoo Group, which is building the five-star Pearl Continental Hotel in Gwadar, also intends to establish a Marriott hotel and resort. 

The government plans to spend $7 billion in the next eight years to improve road infrastructure, creating a network to link China and South Asian countries to Gwadar by 2014. 

*Industrial estate*

The government has reserved 1,200 hectares for the development of Gwadar Industrial Estate (GIE), about 40 kilometers from Gwadar at Karwat on the Mekran coastal highway. The GIE is the emerging port city's first industrial estate and contains more than 1,100 plots. 

The GIE will be the biggest industrial estate in Balochistan province. In the first phase, a special committee has allotted 460 hectares to industrialists, while 455 applications are pending. Development work is under way and 2.8 hectares have been handed over to the Quetta Electricity Supply Co for construction of a 24-megawatt grid station. It will cost Rs100 million (US$2.3 million) and it will get its power supply from Iran. 

The GIE is aimed at small and medium-sized enterprises, with emphasis on the following: high-tech electronic fabrication and assembly plants; metal and wood fabrication and assembly; PVC housing and extrusion; fish processing and canning; textile and garments; food and flour mills; and refrigeration and cold storage. 

The GIE master plan includes setting up factories to provide services for future small industrial and commercial enterprise. Housing schemes for workers and low-income groups have also been planned. 

http://atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/IC29Df02.html


----------



## Neo

Thursday, March 29, 2007 

*Gwadar deep sea port: vision turns into reality*

GWADAR: Gwadar deep-sea port, PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s third modern port and BalochistanÃ¢â¬â¢s first has become operational last week after its formal inauguration by President General Pervez Musharraf. The port will serve as a strategic storage, transit facility and a regional hub for major trade activities, along some of the busiest sea-lanes in the region.

The port operations commenced with the unloading of cargo from three cargo ships, which anchored earlier.

With the inauguration of Gwadar port, the vision and initiative of President Musharraf on Gwadar port has turned into reality. 

The operation and management of the port was recently handed over to the Singapore Port Authority (SPA) under a 40-year agreement between the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and the Concession Holding Company (CHC) - a subsidiary of the SPA that is operating 22 ports in 11 countries, and will invest $550 million in next five years. The Gwadar Port can currently handle bulk carriers of up to 50,000 DWT through its three berths. A 5 km long channel, 14.5 meters deep and being close to the shipping lanes, the cargo ships will spend lesser time entering and leaving the Port.

The port will not only promote trade and transport with Gulf States, but will also provide tans-shipment of containerized cargo, unlock the development potential of hinterland and will become a regional hub for major trade and commercial activities.

Amidst the serene surroundings the rapidly expanding town of Gwadar today has numerous hotels and motels, including a five-star hotel Overlooking the Arabian Sea and the Gulf, the place has rich potential for tourists, from not only Pakistan, but also abroad.

Gwadar is the first seaport of Balochistan, which was completed in three years at a cost of sixteen billion rupees with the financial assistant of china. It will serve as an economic and trade transit avenue for Pakistan, Afghanistan, Central Asia and Middle East countries.

Gwadar, Pakistan,s first deep seaport, after functioning would change the fate of the area by transforming its socio-economic landscape. It would generate tremendous opportunities for the people of Balochistan as thousands of jobs and new business will be created by it.

Free economic zones would be set up near the port that would help harness vast potential in natural resources of the area. This port would also lead to the development of heavy and large-scale industries, petrochemicals and manufacturing sector. Pakistan is already strategically located and this seaport would increase this importance and make the access to the Central Asian States more convenient.

Singapore Port Authority, which would look after Gwadar port for 25 years, is running ports in almost 9 countries and would invest almost three billion dollars for the development of this port.

This port had been declared tax-free for 40 years and it is estimated that almost 50 million ton cargo would go through this port in next 10-15 years. It would give boost to the economy of the country and Pakistan would become the economical and trade hub of the region.

Gwadar is located on the southwestern coast of Pakistan, close to the Strait of Hormuz in the Persian Gulf, through which more than 13 million bbl/d of oil passes. It is strategically located between three increasingly important regions of the world: the oil-rich Middle East, heavily populated South Asia and the economically emerging and resource-rich Central Asia.

Gwadar Port is expected to generate billions of dollars in revenue and create two million jobs. This port would also lead to the development of heavy and large-scale industries, petrochemicals and manufacturing sector.

With a population of 125000, the Gwadar Town on Makran Coast is now set on way to become a hub of shipping, commercial and industrial activities.

The port comes as a much-needed national requirement in the wake of the rise in cargo traffic on CountryÃ¢â¬â¢s ports, which are operating at full capacity.

It is expected that PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s maritime traffic would rise by three folds by 2010. With the construction of a third port, it is estimated that Pakistan will not only be able to meet its own requirements of the future but also offer its port facilities to the neighboring countries.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\03\29\story_29-3-2007_pg5_10


----------



## Neo

March 30, 2007 
*Foreign firms show interest in Gwadar port*

By Parvaiz Ishfaq Rana

KARACHI, March 29: A number of port users have shown keen interest in the countryÃ¢â¬â¢s third port at Gwadar which was inaugurated by President General Pervez Musharraf on March 20. The port operators, Singapore Port Authority (SPA), are presently holding preliminary meetings with authorities concerned for fixing tariffs and port charges which will be announced in a period of one month, official sources told Dawn on Thursday.

Strategically located at the entrance of the Gulf and about 460km west of Karachi, the Gwadar Port is also close to the Strait of Hormuz from where about 60 per cent of world oil moves out and is in the proximity of Central Asia and China.

Official sources said a number of port users have approached the Ministry of Ports and Shipping and the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) showing keen interest in bringing their cargoes through the Gwadar port.

Most of the port users want to take the advantage of proximity of distance and feel that they could cut their freight charges as well as time.

These sources said foreign companies involved in copper mining and exploration works have also approached the Gwadar Port Authority.

Presently a number of Canadian, Australian and Chinese companies are operating in mining business in Balochistan and are of the opinion that they could save a lot of money by bringing their cargo from the Gwadar port.

Similarly, export of copper could also be cheaper through the Gwadar Port as it will save a long distance of about 460km when exported from Karachi ports.

Recently a delegation, comprising Canadian, Australian and Chinese companies, met the GPA high-ups to collect basic facts about the operational activity of the port.

The most encouraging development, the sources said, was the keen interest shown by a group of the Afghan Transit Trade (ATT) for bring their cargo through Gwadar Port and benefit from the proximity of distance of around 460km.

Presently around 300 containers per month pass through the Karachi port for onward haulage to Afghanistan.

However, if the ATT cargo shifts to Gwadar, it will give a big boost to the new port because there are already road networks up to the Iranian border.

Similarly, all local and foreign companies operating in Balochistan in mining and exploration works will also benefit the port as substantial cargo will start flowing through the port.

The GPA officials said the Singapore Port Authority is presently planning to bring second-hand two gantry cranes and two RTGs to gear up operations at the port.

Responding to a question, sources said presently almost all the world manufacturers of gantry cranes and RTGs are fully booked and if the SPA even goes for booking, it will take years to get new cranes and RTGs but the port could not wait for a long for becoming fully operational, particularly if it wants to handle containerised cargo.

Presently there are five installed cranes at the berths and two mobile cranes, but they could only handle bulk cargo. Besides, there are two tugs and two pilot boats with one survey and one working boat and a mooring boat.

Gwadar is the only port with a RoRo facility which means any heavy moving cargo could directly land on the berth without using cranes.

It has ultra-modern satellite system with VHF/HF facility. There is a desalination plant to meet the water needs of the port and could also be used for bunkering.

A 4.5mw powerhouse is there to meet the electricity needs of the port and oil storage tank of 50,000 gallons with expansion provision of up to 150,000 gallons.

There is a transit shed and a separate place for dangerous cargo and two weigh bridges. A reefer cargo space fully equipped with refrigeration facility is also available.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/03/30/ebr2.htm


----------



## Janbaz

*China's footprint in Pakistan
A new port is a boon locally, a potential military asset for Beijing and a worry to the U.S.*

GWADAR, PAKISTAN &#8212; Along a scenic beach where fishermen mend their nets by hand, an endless row of storefronts stretches into the distance, all selling the same thing. Not sunscreen, umbrellas or cold drinks. Land.

Never mind that the area is home to a violent separatist movement, or that foreigners are regarded with suspicion by police. A property boom has hit this formerly sleepy town in southwest Pakistan because of the latest addition to Gwadar's modest charms: a strategic new port on the Arabian Sea, almost all of it paid for by China.

The deepwater port has the potential to become a major shipping hub for Central Asia and China, particularly for the oil that China is sucking up to fuel its explosive growth. Gwadar, near the Iranian border, sits close to the entrance to the Persian Gulf and the Middle East, China's biggest source of crude. 

But officials in countries such as India and the United States are eyeing the port warily, seeing more there than mere commercial value.

They fear its possible future use as a base for Chinese ships and submarines, given the close ties the governments of China and Pakistan have enjoyed for decades. From Gwadar, analysts note, China could project its growing economic and military might westward, toward the Middle East, western India and eastern Africa, and down into the Indian Ocean.

An internal Pentagon report leaked two years ago concluded that China was trying to establish a "string of pearls" along the rim of the Indian Ocean, ports that it eventually could use for military purposes. Besides Gwadar, Beijing has invested in ports in Myanmar, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka.

"At the moment, these are [just] fears," Ashley Tellis, an Asia expert at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, said of potential Chinese military use of Gwadar's new port. "But there is no logical reason why the Chinese would not contemplate the military benefits of such a facility for the long term."

That Beijing considers the port in its national interest is amply demonstrated by the fact that it put up 80% of the $250 million in construction costs, is funding a new airport here and dispatched its communication minister to witness Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf inaugurate the port last month, with great fanfare. 

"It is the friendship between China and Pakistan that has made my dream of Gwadar come true," Musharraf said. "We thank you. We thank China."

The idea of building a port at Gwadar has floated around in Pakistan for decades. It took on added urgency after the Indian navy blockaded Karachi, Pakistan's largest port, during a war between the two rival countries in 1971. But it was Musharraf, more than a quarter of a century later, who made a major push to get it done.

Backers of the project entertain visions of Gwadar as a new, more convenient gateway for trade from Chinese and Central Asian markets to points west. For China, closer access to the sea from its landlocked western territories, where a massive development campaign is underway, can save thousands of miles and days of travel for goods that would otherwise have to exit the country from the east on a much more circuitous route.

Optimists also hope that bringing prosperity might drain away some support for a militant secessionist movement here in Baluchistan province that has given the Pakistani government headaches for years. This rugged region is rich in resources, including large natural gas reserves, that the government in Islamabad would like to tap. But many Baluchis &#8212; ethnically different from the Punjabis who people the corridors of power &#8212; fear being unfairly exploited.

Construction of the port has been plagued by problems that do not augur well.

Delays in completing infrastructure works pushed back the port's planned opening by more than a year and reportedly triggered complaints from the Chinese side. Security became a big issue when, in May 2004, three Chinese engineers were killed in a car bombing.

Even now, rifle-toting soldiers and police officers are common sights, their dark uniforms stark against Gwadar's dramatic backdrop of jagged chalk-colored cliffs, deep blue sea and a colossal rock formation that thrusts into the ocean like a giant's arm.

Despite the image of welcome that officials are trying to cultivate to attract investors and visitors, the security forces sometimes operate with a heavy hand. When an American reporter tried to visit Gwadar a few days after the port opened, police officers and intelligence agents stopped him at the airport and confined him to a hotel for several hours until U.S. diplomats and apologetic Pakistani officials in Islamabad intervened.

In a recent editorial, the respected Dawn newspaper said the government had to ensure that local residents benefited from the port if it hoped to dilute resentment of its rule.

Any significant recruitment of skilled or semiskilled labor from other parts of the country "will be seen by the local people as an attempt to deprive them of employment opportunities now that they have at long last come to their area," the paper warned.

Because there is currently little industry in Baluchistan to take advantage of the port, some analysts predict that it could take years before the economic benefits become widespread.

For China, the advantages of the new port are obvious.


Gwadar would provide a more secure corridor for China's fuel and energy supplies in the face of instability in the Persian Gulf and also down in the pirate-infested Strait of Malacca, by Indonesia, through which 80% of China's oil imports now pass. From Gwadar, imports could travel overland up through Pakistan and into China.

Trade out of China's own restive western region of Xinjiang would also be easier and faster. The distance from Kashgar, on the edge of Xinjiang, to Gwadar is 1,250 miles, versus twice that distance to reach Shanghai.

Some analysts see a more strategic interest in Gwadar. They say it could play host to Chinese vessels, listening stations or an outpost from which Beijing could monitor the Persian Gulf and the Indian Ocean, including the U.S. Navy base on the remote island of Diego Garcia, a key launching pad for operations in the Persian Gulf.

But a beefed-up Chinese military presence in Gwadar probably is years away, if it happens at all.

"I'm extremely doubtful the Pakistanis will allow the port itself to become a Chinese base," said Pervaiz Iqbal Cheema, president of the Islamabad Policy Research Institute. "Pakistan and China are extremely close, and they would probably look after each other as much as their national interest permits. If our national interest permits that we go all the way, we may, but I'm skeptical about it."

At the moment, the mad dash in Gwadar is not about geopolitics but about capitalizing on exploding land values. Eager speculators and investors from Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi have flocked here; billboards tout shiny new housing projects yet to be built.

The brochure for Gwadar Florida City entices buyers with an imaginary future skyline that looks suspiciously like Miami's. When the company's first housing development went on sale in 2003, buyers snapped up 500 plots in three days, said local representative Abdul Hameed. Those parcels, each measuring 4,500 square feet and costing about $8,300 then, can go for four times that amount now.

Even some fishermen have noticed a rise in their fortunes.

"When we used to catch fish, there were no takers &#8212; we used to throw away half our catch," 55-year-old Mohammed Ibrahim said as he rolled up his nets, the sharp tang of brine in the air.

Recently arrived wholesalers now buy up Ibrahim's haul and send it off to Karachi. He has made enough money to buy a second boat. And he's not worried about migrants moving to Gwadar and horning in on his business.

"People are coming from outside," he said, "but the sea is so big we don't have a problem with that."

Los Angeles Times.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-...1&track=crosspromo&coll=la-headlines-business


----------



## Janbaz

*Housing schemes mushrooming in Gwadar* 

By Muhammad Yasir
KARACHI: Gwadar, a port city and expected trade hub in the future, has been attracting a large number of foreign and domestic investments toward its development and infrastructure projects. 

The prospects for lucrative business and profitable investment in real estate and construction sector have brightened with government encouraging housing schemes in the port city. Gwadar real estate is portrayed as an investment opportunity in advertisements of multiple housing societies.

According to the official data, there are 60 private housing societies who were issued No Objection Certificate (NOC) by Gwadar Development Authority (GDA). Majority of these private housing schemes are offering 100 to 240 square yards residential and 240 to 400 yards commercial plots. 

Official sources, leading international investors have shown keen interest in the deep-seaport project due to Gwadar&#8217;s strategic location and potential for becoming a major trans shipment trade centre in the region.

Some big investors have entered the Gwader real estate market offering housing schemes for small investors. &#8220;We are expecting minimum four to six time high premium by investing Rs40 million on Gwadar land,&#8221; said an owner of housing schemes on the condition of anonymity, adding: &#8220;The spiral in real estate value would emerge and the demand and prices of property substantially would shoot up with passage of time.&#8221;

He told that land could easily be bought from area&#8217;s landlords who are keen to sell their property on reasonable rates, while a small housing society could be launched for Rs10 million spreading over 20-30 acre land.

He said that Iranian crisis could affect the value of real estate for the time being and hope that the market value would stabilise afterwards.The first private housing schemes was launched in February 2004 but with the passage of time the number of investors are pouring their capital in the land of Gwadar and various new housing schemes are coming appearing in the markets.

Local realtors told land adjacent to Gwadar City or Zero Point, Coastal Highway and Airport is high in demand and most of the housing societies are being set up near these centres. Besides, some housing societies have been announced near New Town and Singhar (the government owned housing societies) would be attracting big number of investors.

They told that the landlords of these localities, transfer their properties for Rs0.2-Rs0.5 million per acre. Land situated far from major development points is cheaper and available for up to five thousand rupees per acre.

The official sources said the GDA has not sold these lands to private housing schemes but were bought from the area people on their desirable cost. &#8220;A large number of local residents earned handsome capital on the exchange of lands.&#8221;

Saeed Baloch, a leading real estate consultant at Gwadar told The News on phone that big investors started capitalizing their money in the beginning of 2006 and launched their housing. All these housing schemes consist of 200 to 1000 residential and commercial plots of 80 square yards to 500 square yards. These announced housing schemes are offering Rs80,000 to Rs0.5 million for residential and commercial plots.

As far as development work of these launched housing societies are concerned, he mentioned that the roads are carpeted around only five to six housing private housing societies of Gwadar so far. Halsf of the housing schemes had completed demarcation process and the rest of them have only put up boards of projects name.

Saeed Baloch further told that locals are very keen to sell their properties on the desirable cost because they fear if they do not sell their lands the government would grab it for constructing its mega projects.

He said that some big landlords have sold their lands and set up their business in Dubai and other developed and commercial cities of the country. On the other hand, small landlords are setting up their businesses particularly in the areas of fisheries, boat-making, construction, food centres, hotels and wholesale and retail of various items.

At present, Gwadar has a population of 60,000, which may swell, according to some estimates, to at least a million people after the execution of various development schemes

The News.
http://thenews.jang.com.pk/daily_detail.asp?id=49381


----------



## Neo

Tuesday, April 03, 2007 

*Gwadar Ã¢â¬â ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s footprint in Pakistan*

* The new port is a boon locally, a potential military asset for Beijing and a worry to the US

Daily Times Monitor

LAHORE: A property boom has hit Gwadar because of the latest addition to itÃ¢â¬â¢s modest charms Ã¢â¬â a strategic new port on the Arabian Sea Ã¢â¬â almost all of it paid for by China, according to a report in The Los Angeles Times (LA Times). 

The report says that the deepwater port has the potential to become a major shipping hub for Central Asia and China, particularly for the oil that China is sucking up to fuel its explosive growth. Gwadar, near the Iranian border, sits close to the entrance to the Persian Gulf and the Middle East, ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s biggest source of crude. 

But officials in countries such as India and the United States are eyeing the port warily, seeing more there than mere commercial value, the report said, adding that the two countries fear its possible future use as a base for Chinese ships and submarines, given the close ties the governments of China and Pakistan have enjoyed for decades. 

From Gwadar, analysts note, China could project its growing economic and military might westward, toward the Middle East, western India and eastern Africa, and down into the Indian Ocean. 

According to the LA Times report, an internal Pentagon report leaked two years ago concluded that China was trying to establish a Ã¢â¬Åstring of pearlsÃ¢â¬Â along the rim of the Indian Ocean, ports that it eventually could use for military purposes. Besides Gwadar, Beijing has invested in ports in Myanmar, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka. 

Ã¢â¬ÅAt the moment, these are (just) fears,Ã¢â¬Â Ashley Tellis, an Asia expert at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, said of potential Chinese military use of GwadarÃ¢â¬â¢s new port. Ã¢â¬ÅBut there is no logical reason why the Chinese would not contemplate the military benefits of such a facility for the long term.Ã¢â¬Â 

That Beijing considers the port in its national interest is amply demonstrated by the fact that it put up 80 percent of the $250 million in construction costs, is funding a new airport here and dispatched its communication minister to witness Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf inaugurate the port last month, with great fanfare. 

Ã¢â¬ÅIt is the friendship between China and Pakistan that has made my dream of Gwadar come true,Ã¢â¬Â Musharraf said. Ã¢â¬ÅWe thank you. We thank China.Ã¢â¬Â 

Backers of the project entertain visions of Gwadar as a new, more convenient gateway for trade from Chinese and Central Asian markets to points west. For China, closer access to the sea from its landlocked western territories, where a massive development campaign is underway, can save thousands of miles and days of travel for goods that would otherwise have to exit the country from the east on a much more circuitous route. 

Optimists also hope that bringing prosperity might drain away some support for a militant secessionist movement in Balochistan that has given the Pakistani government headaches for years. 

Construction of the port has been plagued by problems that do not augur well. 

Delays in completing infrastructure works pushed back the portÃ¢â¬â¢s planned opening by more than a year and reportedly triggered complaints from the Chinese side. Security became a big issue when, in May 2004, three Chinese engineers were killed in a car bombing. 

Despite the image of welcome that officials are trying to cultivate to attract investors and visitors, the security forces sometimes operate with a heavy hand. When an American reporter tried to visit Gwadar a few days after the port opened, police officers and intelligence agents stopped him at the airport and confined him to a hotel for several hours until US diplomats and apologetic Pakistani officials in Islamabad intervened. Because there is currently little industry in Balochistan to take advantage of the port, some analysts predict that it could take years before the economic benefits become widespread. 

For China, the advantages of the new port are obvious. Gwadar would provide a more secure corridor for ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s fuel and energy supplies in the face of instability in the Persian Gulf and also down in the pirate-infested Strait of Malacca, by Indonesia, through which 80 percent of ChinaÃ¢â¬â¢s oil imports now pass. From Gwadar, imports could travel overland up through Pakistan and into China. 

Some analysts see a more strategic interest in Gwadar. They say it could play host to Chinese vessels, listening stations or an outpost from which Beijing could monitor the Persian Gulf and the Indian Ocean, including the US Navy base on the remote island of Diego Garcia, a key launching pad for operations in the Persian Gulf. But a beefed-up Chinese military presence in Gwadar probably is years away, if it happens at all. 

At the moment, the mad dash in Gwadar is not about geopolitics but about capitalising on exploding land values. Eager speculators and investors from Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi have flocked here; billboards tout shiny new housing projects yet to be built.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\04\03\story_3-4-2007_pg7_20


----------



## Neo

Thursday, April 05, 2007 

*Strike in Gwadar against appointment of Ã¢â¬ËoutsidersÃ¢â¬â¢ *

By Malik Siraj Akbar

QUETTA: Several employees of the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) on Wednesday observed a strike and locked the Gwadar district governmentÃ¢â¬â¢s secretariat in a protest against the appointment of non-local people to various posts at the port.

According to GPA officials, the government has ignored local youths by recruiting non-local people. The protestors also staged a sit-in outside the district government secretariat. They demanded that the authorised concerned appoint local people at the port. Ã¢â¬ÅThe government has backed off the promise that it would provide jobs to the youth in Gwadar,Ã¢â¬Â Mir Abdul Ghafoor Kalmati, the Gwadar district nazim, told Daily Times.

He said the government had trained around 115 youth of Gwadar to appoint them at various departments of the port. Ã¢â¬ÅThe government is ignoring residents of Gwadar while recruiting staff for the port,Ã¢â¬Â he said. 

Kalmati said he supported the strike. He said people in Gwadar deserved these jobs. Ã¢â¬ÅWe will continue to support the strike call until the government meets our demands,Ã¢â¬Â he said, adding, Ã¢â¬ÅIgnoring local people will foment the feeling of deprivation among residents of Gwadar.Ã¢â¬Â

Though Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz had sanctioned the appointment of 30 new employees of grade one to 16 at the port, local residents grumble that none of these appointees includes a resident of Gwadar.

WednesdayÃ¢â¬â¢s sit-in was led by Faiz Nigori, a National Party leader, and Majid Shorabi, the tehsil nazim. Local government representatives from Jwani, Pishokan, Dashth, Pasni and Ormara also participated in the sit-in and shouted slogans against the GPA authorities. Baloch nationalists and some sections of the local population in Gwadar, where BalochistanÃ¢â¬â¢s first and PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s third port was inaugurated last month, have been expressing reservations over the development projects in the region.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\04\05\story_5-4-2007_pg7_3


----------



## Neo

April 09, 2007 
*Real estate boom in Gwadar*
By Syed Fazl-e-Haider

WITH the handing over of operating rights of the Gwadar port to the Singaporean firm and its inauguration on March 20, the land prices in Gwadar have increased manifold.

Today, property deals in Gwadar are a lucrative investment. The prices of residential, commercial and industrial plots are going up. There is a real estate boom and businessmen from all over the country and abroad are showing interest in the area. In this city areas, such as Zero Point, West Bay, East Bay, Sangar Housing Scheme, Newtown Housing Scheme, Chib Kalmati, Kiya Kalat, Washin Door, Door Ghatti, Ziarat Machi, Jaurkan, Shanikani Dar, Ankara, Karwat, Shabi, Pishukan, main Jewani Road, main Airport Road and main coastal highway, have become the focus of real estate investors and brokers who seem active in buying and selling commercial and residential plots from one acre to 1000 acres.

The Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) has reportedly so far issued No Objection Certificates (NOCs) to 60 private housing societies. The rich investors are being lured into buying industrial and residential plots in and around Gwadar on payment under different packages.

Before the port inauguration, there was a dip in property prices in the city. This was mainly linked with the fears about security of investment. Moreover, a land scam also came to surface making people reluctant to invest in residential, commercial and industrial plots here. This trend affected the prices of real estate as people who had purchased residential or commercial plots started selling them to avoid further losses.

The situation has reversed after Islamabad signed an agreement with the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) for operating the Gwadar Port. Moreover, the governmentÃ¢â¬â¢s announcement of setting up a large industrial estate, a free-trade zone and other projects, including oil terminals and refineries, attracted investors again to invest in Gwadar real estate. The provincial government has allotted plots in the Gwadar Industrial Zone for construction of warehouses to facilitate importers and exporters.

More than 50 private housing and commercial schemes are currently selling plots in the new port city. The prices of real estate have gone up by 100 per cent. A residential plot of 1,000 yard in GwadarÃ¢â¬â¢s Sangar housing scheme was available at Rs1 million in January but today its price has doubled to Rs2 million. It is speculated that the price nay go up further.

The government has planned to spend $7 billion in the next eight years to improve the road-infrastructure for which a network would be ready by 2014 to link China and South Asian republics through Gwadar. It has also been planned to set up a civic centre in Gwadar that would be completed by August 2008. The port project aims at accommodating facilities that will help develop Gwadar as an industrial city-- privately- owned warehouses and cold storage, private cargo-handling equipment, truck yards, and corporate infrastructure such as offices along the same lines as Jebel Ali, Hong Kong, Malaysia and Singapore.

The housing schemes and high-rise construction on commercial plots have been planned like those in Dubai, meeting the international standards. The government also plans to establish hotels, motels, playground, boating clubs, theme parks, Marino and other recreation projects in this city. The future port city will be connected to the whole of the country through land, sea and air links. Ware housing, buildings, commercial plots, support services and other facilities have also been planned to promote industrial activity in the port city.

The Balochistan government has directed officials concerned to hand over industrial plots to allottees in Gwadar special industrial zone. With the functioning of industrial zone, Gwadar would become a hub of industrial and trade activities. The government has also reserved 3000 acres for the development of Gwadar Industrial Estate (GIE) to meet the demand of industrial plots and to cope with the needs of industrialisation in the port city.

Located at Karwat on the Mekran coastal highway, about 40 km from Gwadar, the Gwadar Industrial Estate (GIE) is the first industrial estate of the emerging port city and the biggest in Balochistan. Over 1,100 plots have been allotted to industrialists in the estate. The GIE will meet the demand of industrial plots and cope with the needs of industrialisation in this port city. About 3000 acres have been reserved for the purpose.

Major groups belonging to Karachi and Punjab are engaged in real estate and construction business in Gwadar. The business groups from Balochistan and other local investors especially those affluent and feudal figures should also come forward, purchase land for housing schemes and industrial estates in Gwadar and announce special package for the local buyers.

Contrary to this, local landlords are set to benefit from the opportunity and are keen to sell their property on desirable cost to interested builders and developers, who are presently active in launching new housing projects. In fact, these landlords of the area are the natural and primary beneficiary of the Gwadar port project. The value of their land has skyrocketed after operation of Gwadar port making them millionaires overnight.

Political instability and unsatisfactory law and order situation have been hampering the real estate business in the province as a whole. The incidents of sabotage like bomb blasts, rocket attacks and attacks on national installations like rail tracks, gas pipelines and power grid stations have also restricted the investment in the property business.

There are so many unanswered questions and unsettled matters of socio-political nature but real estate investment is picking up. Speculative trade in real estate is booming., at least for the time being.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/04/09/ebr10.htm


----------



## Neo

Wednesday, April 11, 2007 

*China to help build new Gwadar airport: PM*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz has said arrangements for the construction of the new Gwadar airport will soon be finalized with the Chinese government.

He said operationalization of Gwadar port had ushered in a new era of development and prosperity for the people of Balochistan, as it would generate unprecedented economic activity in the area. 

Mr Aziz was talking to Balochistan governor Owais Ahmed Ghani who called on him at the Prime MinisterÃ¢â¬â¢s House on Tuesday.

The prime minister said the newly-inaugurated Gwadar deep-sea port would serve as a trade corridor for the whole region, linking Balochistan with Afghanistan, the Central Asian Republics and China.

He said the government was now undertaking the construction of the fourth port of Pakistan at Sonmiani, which would be developed as a port city bearing the name Alladin Cove. In addition to being a port, the new city would be a tourist resort and an industrial hub and would open new vistas of economic opportunities and create thousands of jobs which would benefit not only Balochistan but the entire country, he said.

Mr Aziz said the government was focusing on providing employment opportunities to the youth of Balochistan and their quota had been further increased to six percent to give them full and effective representation in government jobs. 

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\04\11\story_11-4-2007_pg5_10


----------



## ahussains

nice thing to keep involve chinees in the Gawadar and in Balochistan too as the things are changing around the region .


----------



## Neo

*China, Pakistan team up on energy*

A new China-financed port on Pakistan's coast ups the ante in the new 'Great Game' for energy resources in the Middle East and Central Asia.

By David Montero

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan If China is to become the economic powerhouse it envisions, the road to its new future could run, literally, through Pakistan.

Or so the two nations hope. Last month, they inaugurated Gwadar Port in Pakistan's Balochistan Province, the first step in an elaborate "energy corridor" that will one day ship Persian Gulf oil from Gwadar overland through Pakistan to China. China bankrolled the $200 million port and plans to put billions more into railways, roads, and pipelines linking Gwadar to China. Pakistan hopes it will generate $60 billion a year in transit fees in 20 years' time. 

The deal could point to new fortunes on the horizon. But many observers wonder what price the two nations will pay for such inextricable energy ties.

Gwadar shines a spotlight on a little-studied dimension of the global showdown for the world's depleting oil. Pakistan, with Chinese money, hopes to reinvent itself as one of the region's largest energy players  but it could also become a victim of the new Great Game, some observers say, crushed in the squeeze between the American and Chinese race for influence in volatile, lucrative Central Asia.

As China positions itself as Pakistan's chief patron, that could tilt Pakistan's center of political gravity, observers add, outweighing US influence dollar for dollar  and without the strings of human rights, democracy, and counterterrorism attached.

"The Americans come with a great deal of ideological baggage. There's none of that with the Chinese," says Richard Russell, a professor of national security affairs at the National Defense University in Washington. "[Pakistan's] interactions with the Chinese are not nearly as radioactive as with the US."

Analysts have long fretted over a possible collision course between the US and China over energy. China is now the world's second-largest consumer of oil after the US. Its consumption is expected to double by 2025, with 70 percent coming from the Middle East. Both giants are competing for finite supplies.

"I think most security experts are looking at this very closely because this is the closest access point China has to the Persian Gulf," says Gal Luft, executive director of the Institute for the Analysis of Global Security in Washington. "I don't know that this is something the US particularly likes."

Pakistan could be crucial to China's bid for regional influence. Transporting oil is currently a long, expensive, and dangerous process for Beijing, traversing some of the most pirated seas in the world. For that reason, China is rapidly diversifying its sources, cutting billion-dollar deals from Sudan to Iran and scoping out alternative transport routes through Burma (Myanmar), Thailand, and Bangladesh.

Pakistan is likely to be among the most important routes.

Sitting at the mouth of the Persian Gulf, the Gwadar Port, which becomes fully operational next year, will provide an overland energy corridor connecting the Middle East to Xinjiang, China's future energy base. That will cut transport by 12,000 miles, shaving a month off the journey's time and 25 percent off the fees. Washington speculates that Gwadar could also be part of China's push to protect its growing energy system with a robust Navy.

For Pakistan, Gwadar is a chance to refashion itself a global energy player  a dream in the making for several decades. The potential is rich, given its prize location near the Gulf, at the feet of the energy-rich Central Asian states, and in the shadow of South and Southeast Asia, which houses a third of the world's population and where energy demands are expected to soar.

Given the energy game's high stakes, some wonder if Gwadar will set off alarm bells in Washington. Last April, while hosting the China-Pakistan Energy Forum in Pakistan, President Pervez Musharraf was asked as much by a visiting delegate. But to a roar of applause, he quickly deflected the question: "I do not care about pressure from major powers. If Pakistan suffers pressure from certain major powers, I believe China will come forward to help us apply pressure on the other side."

Still, the opening of Gwadar is indicative of how China's largesse in Pakistan is coming into open competition with the US  and how that could alter the region's political landscape.

China's investment in Pakistan stands at more than $4 billion, with at least 114 projects under way, according to 2004 figures publicized by Pakistani Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz. That's analogous to the more than $6 billion Washington has given Pakistan since 9/11, although Uncle Sam's money is earmarked for counterterrorism, not energy.

Last March, China seemed to one-up the US. It announced that it would invest another $12 billion in Pakistan. There was no mention of human rights, democracy, or terrorism. The Democrat-led Congress, meanwhile, is threatening to pull funds if Mr. Musharraf doesn't deliver more.

The contrast in policy objectives is telling, analysts say. The more money China dishes out, the more Pakistan is likely to gravitate toward Beijing as a countervail to US influence, given that Islamabad is increasingly pummeled to do more in the war on terrorism.

"[It's] a no-brainer," says Mr. Russell. "[Pakistan's] winning ticket over the long run is the Chinese."

It's a drift that Washington will certainly monitor, but ultimately may not mind, Russell adds. "India is going to play a greater role in democracy in the region and the Middle East," he says. "The US has more vested interests in India than Pakistan."

http://abcnews.go.com/International/CSM/story?id=3036249


----------



## Neo

April 13, 2007 
*Gwadar to have worldÃ¢â¬â¢s fifth Coast Centre: Pact with UAE firm*

QUETTA, April 12: The Balochistan government and a United Arab Emirates firm Ã¢â¬âHRC Ã¢â¬â signed an agreement on Thursday under which Gwadar Coast Centre (GCC) would be established for the development of the port city.

Director General of HRC Khalfan Saeed Al-Mazroi, Chairman Balochistan Development Authority (BDA) Farooq Ahmed and Johannes Erskine Flo of the Norwegian firm signed the agreement at a ceremony.

Balochistan Chief Secretary K. B Rind said on the occasion that under the agreement the Gwadar Coast Centre (GCC) would invest $3.2 billion in this mega project.

"This coast centre would be 5th of its kind in the world," he said adding that three coast centres were already working in Norway and one in the United States.

Giving details of the mega project, he said that it would be established at 2,000 acres of land that would generate over 10,000 job opportunities in the port city of Gwadar. The Balochistan government would have 10 per cent shares in the mega project, Rind said.

He said that the project would be completed by 2014 and that would convert Gwadar a modern port city with having all international facilities.

Khalfan Saeed Al-Mazroi of HRC while speaking on the occasion said that signing of this mega project with the Balochistan government reflected very cordial relations with Pakistan and the joint venture would further strengthen relations between both the countries.

He said that implementation on this proposed mega project would help making Gwadar a big international port city. Not only Pakistan but other countries in the region would be benefited from this project, he concluded.

APP adds: The project will ensure setting up an oil and gas service, supply, fabrication and maintenance base in Gwadar city.

The Gwadar Coast Centre (GCC) will be a one-stop-business-hub for all oil and gas services for the entire region, and will secure new exploration projects in Pakistan.

The GCC will be a marketplace spread over 1.087 hectares and will hold a 6.5 to 7 km sea front. The project will have an industrial village and the commercial village.

Additional 200 acres will be sought for building wind farms, gasification and desalination plants using reverse osmosis and some 180 acres will be adjacent for special community landscaping.

HRC Ltd has also joined hands with Green Energy Development PLC to develop and build a Renewable Energy city in the same facility to establish a complete research and manufacturing industry to produce turn-key wind turbines and solar panel systems made in Pakistan under license by world class suppliers.

In addition HRC Ltd will develop a special industry technology center for developing a regional educational, training research and development institute. It will also build an advanced university that will encourage and stimulate international companies to promote their special programmes and courses to be held in Gwadar ultimately making Pakistan an exporting nation for highly skilled labour to special industries within oil and gas.

The GCC and HRC will develop numerous parks, botanical gardens, ponds and artificial lakes connected by paved walkways and palms creating picturesque and tropical scenery. The development is proposed to facilitate marinas, shopping malls, hotel resorts, business hotels, trade centers, equestrian, amusements etc.

The project will bring housing and accommodation for more than 50,000 people, attract more than 1,500 international companies and create thousands of new jobs.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/04/13/ebr1.htm


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port operators get import duty relief *

ISLAMABAD (April 21 2007): The Central Board of Revenue (CBR) has given exemption of customs duty on the import of machinery, equipment and bunker oil to the operators for rapid development of Gwadar port. The board on Friday issued a fresh notification granting customs duty concessions to Gwadar Port operators ie the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA).

However, the three-page SRO has laid down specific conditions for availing customs duty exemption for this mega project. Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet had directed the CBR to give duties and taxes exemption to the port operators.

Some of the major tax incentives include complete exemption from corporate income tax, duty exemption on import of material and equipment for construction and operations of Gwadar Power and Development of Free Economic Zone for 40 years and duty exemption for shipping, bunker oil for Gwadar port for 40 years and port operators would also be exempted from all local and provincial taxes for 20 years.

Gwadar Policy Board, chaired by the Prime Minister, has already approved concession agreement for 50 years. The operator would initially make an investment of $550 million over the next ten years.

The CBR Customs Wing has not placed this SRO.327 (I) 2007 on the official website for unknown reason. Similarly, the CBR is also hiding a Customs General Order of 2007 on new transhipment rules, which is a clear violation of Tax Administration Reforms Plan (TARP). The CGO was issued a few weeks ago and it was not a secret budget document.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=553460&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*UAE group to build solar, wind power plants in Gwadar *

KARACHI (April 21 2007): A leading United Arab Emirates (UAE) based, Dhabian Group of Companies will set up a manufacturing unit to produce high quality but cheaper small solar and wind power plants in Gwadar industrial area.

This was stated by Khalfan Saeed Al-Mazrui, Chairman, Dhabian Group and Director General, private department of Shaikh Nahyan Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan, President of UAE here on Friday. He said Norwegian technology would be used to produce small solar and wind power plants, which cost around 1,000 dollars each.

Each plant would generate electricity, sufficient to cater to the requirements of one village at a low cost. Local production of those plants would further reduce the cost due to cheaper local labour, he added.

These plants would be installed in the villages of Balochistan and Sindh where electricity has yet not reached. Al-Mazrui said that he had been told that 40,000 villages in Pakistan were without electricity.

In addition, Dhabian Soiltec has plans to install a desalination plant to produce 25 million gallons of water per day (MGD) in Karachi and the talks with City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal were held in this regard.

Similarly, he said, desalination plants would be installed in Gwadar for producing two million gallons of water per day each and an agreement had been singed with Gwadar Development Authority and Balochistan government.

Al-Mazrui pointed out that his group had already planned to set up One Stop Shop for offshore/onshore oil and gas services company on the coastline of Gwadar at a cost of 3.2 billion dollars. This will offer all facilities to cater to the needs of the regional countries including UAE, Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan, Turkmenistan, Iran, Turkey, Iraq, India and China.

"We will also set up a most modern hi-tech university in Balochistan to impart latest knowledge in all disciplines of oil and gas besides investing in shopping malls, recreational centres, family entertainment areas, commercial complexes, five-star hotels," he opined.

He said that those trained people would not only be available for the fast growing oil and gas sector in Pakistan but could be exported to neighbouring countries to generate foreign exchange. "Pakistan is a very important country for UAE and we want to do more for its growth and prosperity through investment in education and infrastructure projects", Al-Mazrui said.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=553580&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

April 26, 2007 
*Kuwait to invest in refinery, LPG terminal at Gwadar*

ISLAMABAD, April 25: Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Amanullah Khan Jadoon has appreciated Kuwaiti Midrock Company's $2 billion investment in lube oil refinery, naphtha cracker and petrochemical complex at Port Qasim.

He was talking to President of Kuwait Midrock Tussania Company Sheikh Humoud Al-Sabah who called on him here on Wednesday.

During the meeting Midrock president informed the minister that the government of Sindh had allocated 500 acres of land at Port Qasim for the proposed refinery, naphtha cracker and petrochemical complex.

He said that Midrock was also looking to invest in an oil refinery and LPG terminal project at Gwadar.

Mr Jadoon said there exists huge potential for the investors in oil and gas projects and the government is committed to facilitate them.

He said that the government was exploiting the untapped hydrocarbon deposits and alternate energy resources to sustain the GDP growth rate for the socio-economic uplift of the masses.

He said that President Musharraf's visit to Kuwait in December 2005 had opened up new avenues of multi-faceted cooperation between the two brotherly Muslim countries.

Ambassador of Kuwait Faisal Mulafi, Additional Secretary Petroleum Shaukat Hayat Durrani and members of Midrock delegation were also present during the meeting.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/04/26/ebr8.htm


----------



## Neo

*New Port Seen Drawing Pakistan to China*
Friday May 11, 2007
By Zarar Khan, Associated Press Writer 
New Pakistani Deep Sea Port a Boon for Chinese Trade, but Locals See Little Benefit 

GWADAR, Pakistan (AP) -- By the waters of the Arabian Sea, a remote Pakistani fishing town is being transformed into a massive deep sea port to cash in on the inexorable rise of the Chinese economy.

Gwadar port, a $250 million project that is 80 percent Chinese funded, is expected to start operations later this year to capitalize on its strategic location between South Asia, Central Asia and the Middle East. The port lies near the Straits of Hormuz, through which about 20 percent of the world's oil is transported.

Pakistani Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz recently claimed Gwadar could "change the map of shipping in the world" and serve as a regional energy hub for shipping and refining oil from the Gulf.

But the development of this barren peninsula has received a hostile response from impoverished tribesmen who say it is depriving them of fishing waters and bringing no economic benefit to locals.

Tribal insurgents are suspected in the killings of six Chinese workers in the Baluchistan province since the project got off the ground five years ago -- including a May 2004 bombing that killed three Chinese engineers.

China's interest is driven by concerns about energy security. It is seeking a place to anchor pipelines to secure oil and gas supplies from the Persian Gulf. Beijing also believes that helping Pakistan develop will boost economic activity in its far western province of Xinjiang and dampen a simmering, low-intensity rebellion.

"It will greatly benefit China's trade to Europe, Africa and Middle East," said Moonis Ahmer, an international affairs professor at the University of Karachi. "It will also give a boost to the economy in southwestern Pakistan."

Some international security experts speculate that the Chinese navy may use Gwadar for port calls, though current arrangements do not explicitly provide for that.

"You can never rule out the strategic use of the port if China has sufficient economic interests in the region that it wants to protect," said Ayesha Siddiqa Agha, a Pakistani defense analyst. "But that would provoke India, which it does not want to do."

China-India ties have improved lately, but are still strained because the two sides fought a war in 1962 over their border.

China, which has long-standing ties with Pakistan, has financed $198 million of the total cost of $248 million to build the port, with the rest covered by the Pakistan government.

State-owned China Harbor Engineering Company did most of the port construction, bringing in 350 Chinese engineers, technicians and other skilled workers. With most of the port construction complete, only a few Chinese workers now remain in Gwadar.

Much of the transport infrastructure needed to link Gwadar with Pakistan's northern neighbor is yet to be built, but potentially, it will nearly halve the overland distance from China's landlocked western provinces to the sea: from about 2,500 miles to China's east coast, to just 1,250 miles south to Gwadar.

The first stage of a 280-mile road is under construction that would eventually link this southwestern tip of Pakistan with the country's north-south Indus Highway, facilitating overland transport from Gwadar toward China.

The link road should be complete within five years, says Ahmed Baksh Lahri, chief of the Gwadar Development Authority.

It will still be a tough drive: passing along the Karakorum Highway that winds through the rugged mountains of northern Pakistan and crossing into Xinjiang province via a border crossing point at 15,397 feet. The route is often blocked by snow in winter.

Longer-term plans also call for road and rail links from Gwadar that would pass through strife-torn Afghanistan to Central Asian states.

In March, President Gen. Pervez Musharraf presided over the ceremonial inauguration of the port, although officials say it will be several more months before the three shipping berths open for business.

Singapore's PSA International Pte Ltd. last year won a bid to operate the port for 40 years, and the government has exempted it from corporate tax and all import duties on equipment and machinery. China did not bid to operate the port.

Khurram Abbas, the chief of PSA's operation in Gwadar, said PSA plans to invest between $5 billion to $8 billion over the 40-year period. He forecast the port would generate revenues of between $17 billion and $31 billion during that time.

That should transform the local economy beyond recognition, but Gwadar's 70,000 residents are skeptical. Fishermen -- the main vocation here -- complain they have already lost out.

"The port area was our prime fishing area and we used to make thousands (of rupees) every day, but not now," said Lal Bakhsh, a fisherman in his 40s, explaining they now had to cast their nets further afield in the Arabian Sea.

Currently it appears the chief beneficiaries of the Gwadar's boom are outsiders.

Qasim Khan, who comes from northwestern Pakistan, runs a prosperous real estate business. He said investors from big cities like Lahore and Karachi were buying tracts of land in Gwadar, anticipating values will appreciate sharply.

That is a source of resentment among ethnic Baluch. Militant tribesmen in the province, Pakistan's poorest, are already waging a low-level insurgency, accusing the central government of pocketing too much revenue from Baluchistan's natural gas reserves.

"In the name of so-called development, the land of the people of Gwadar is being taken away," said Hasil Baloch, secretary general of Baluchistan National Party. Baloch also claimed that skilled laborers from outside were getting all the jobs in the port's construction.

Authorities deny any locals have been forcibly evicted from their land. But town mayor Abdul Ghafoor Kalmati said the government has failed to build a vocational college that was promised five years ago that could have alleviated the shortage of local skilled labor.

"Gwadar has been a neglected town of deprived people," he said. "They deserve much more."

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/070511/pakistan_port_of_promise.html?.v=1


----------



## Neo

*Senate body calls to expedite work on Gwadar rail track *

ISLAMABAD (May 29 2007): The Senate Standing Committee on Railways on Monday directed the railway authorities to expedite the process of laying rail track connecting Gwadar with the rest of the country.

The meeting, held here with Senator Kamil Ali Agha in the chair, noted that since President Musharraf has given special instructions for the speedy completion of the Gwadar rail track all efforts should be made to complete the project within the shortest possible time.

A comprehensive briefing was given to the members regarding Pakistan Railways' budgetary position, plans for rehabilitation, improvement and modernisation of the existing tracks and financial outcome of trains launched during the last one year.

The members expressed concerns over the frequent incidents of derailment of trains and directed the railway authorities to focus their attention on the improvement and proper maintenance of the tracks.

It underlined the need for making railway a passenger-friendly entity and called for introducing policies to attract maximum passengers. The committee expressed satisfaction on the decrease in the annual deficit of Pakistan Railways and appreciated the initiatives taken during the last one-year which have increased the capability.

Regarding the award of contracts in Pakistan Railways, the members of the committee suggested that public-private partnership should be encouraged and that the local manufacturers, having the expertise should be given preference while awarding contracts as the government has chalked out a policy to promote indigenization and import substitution.

The committee also suggested that the PC-I of Bostan-Zhob-D I Khan sections should be revised. Earlier, Railways Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed informed the committee about the steps taken by Pakistan Railways to improve the system.

He said that the old trains were being rehabilitated and that ten new trains have been inducted during the last one year. He further informed the committee that e-ticketing system and reservations of seats through credit cards would soon be introduced to facilitate the passengers.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=569997&currPageNo=3&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Korean firm to help build KSEW unit at Gwadar​*
ISLAMABAD, June 19: The government is negotiating with the Daewoo Shipyard of Korea to help establish a subsidiary of the Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works at Gwadar for repair and maintenance of bigger local and foreign ships and vessels.

Official sources told Dawn on Tuesday that the government has decided to take advantage of strategic location at Gwadar, viz-a-viz Gulf and fast pace of growth of maritime activity in the region by having a branch of KSEW at Gwadar.

The capacity in the Gulf for such repair of vessels is limited and Gwadar can turn out to be an ideal place for such a facility. This will be undertaken in collaboration with some leading international shipyards.

"We have had an initial exchange of ideas with the Daewoo Shipyard of Korea and they have shown keen interest," a source said.

The facility will be one of the trigger industries for bringing up Gwadar port and development of Gwadar region.

The facility can then be further upgraded to undertake state-of-the-art shipbuilding of bigger size and high-tech ships.

The KSEW has the limitation of depth of water in the present channel. It is one of the reasons that the KPT is planning deep draught container terminal and cargo village for which KSEW wanted a requisite space so that it can undertake bigger ships for repair and maintenance.

A total of Rs2.8bn are being earmarked for the project, both for Karachi and Gwadar, out of which Rs1.5bn are expected to be made available during 2007-08.

The major objective of the project includes embarkation and disembarkation of ships and vessels, lunching of new shipbuilding projects, including submarines, ship's hull survey, cleaning and painting, steel renewal of ships, repairs and overhaul of ship machinery, inspection by classification societies for commercial ships, certification of ships by classification societies, propellers and shafting works, Sonar works for warships and ICCP repair works.

The project relates to industrial sub-sector of industries and commerce and mineral sector. It will contribute to productivity of the shipyard and fulfil the ever-increasing demand of the shipping industry. The shipyard is the only industry of its type which is fulfilling the needs of local shipping industry through repairs.

The programme proposed is the capacity enhancement of ship repairs by installation of a 4,000-ton ship lift system, with the replacement of old and obsolete machines, as well as upgrade and modernise the existing repair facilities of the KSEW.

The project, on completion, will provide modern and highly productive docking facilities in the yard. This will, in turn, meet country's growing requirement of ship repairs.

With increased turnover, the KSEW will generate profit, and as such it would become a profit-making entity.

It was stated that PN, PNSC, PQA, KPT and Gwadar Port and MSA have plans to rehabilitate and increase their fleets which have been reflected in their current and perspective plans.

The KSEW is the only yard in the country which can meet the growing demand in maritime sector. Its docking facilities have not been enhanced since 1970 which has created constraints of docking of vessels which is affecting the productivity. The new ship lift and transfer system will enable the KSEW to meet the additional work-load and schedule of the customers and quality of product.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/06/20/ebr6.htm


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Coastal Highway to be linked with Iran​*
QUETTA: The Gwadar Coastal Highway will be linked with Iran after its completion in next two years, Gwadar Development Authority Director General Ahmed Bakhsh Lehri said on Sunday. He said work on the motorway between Gwadar, Turbat, Hoshab, Khuzdar and Ratodero was underway and that Gwadar would be linked with the Quetta-Zahidan railway line at Mastung via a 960 km-long railway track.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\06\25\story_25-6-2007_pg7_24


----------



## Neo

*China provides US$ 31 million interest free loans for Gwadar Port ​*Monday July 09, 2007 

ISLAMABAD: Standing Committee on Economic Affairs and Statistics observed that unless the projects under progress by ERRA in earthquake effected areas are not visited physically, the true picture of those projects could not be assessed as there are very complaints from public in this regard.

Chairman Standing Committee Rasheed Akbar Khan presided over a meeting of the Economic Affairs $ Statistics Committee on Monday.

Fauzia Wahab MNA/Convener presented a report of Sub-Committee, which was constituted to examine and progress regarding the loans for reconstruction of earthquake-affected areas. 

The chairman directed the concerned department to arrange the visit of Sub-Committee as early as possible. The Secretary, Economic Affairs Division informed the Committee that a comprehensive presentation in the light of report of Sub-Committee will be given to the Committee on July 10, by the concerned department.

The Committee was informed that the total cost for development of Gwadar Port Project was about Rs. 10 billion (US$200 million). Being lowest bidder, the contract was awarded to China Harbour Engineering Company. The Government of China provided the loans for this project including US$ 31 million interest free loan and US$ 39 million as grant assistance.

In reply to another question, the Committee was apprised that UK is providing US $ 300 million grant for education and other social sectors, while the USA is providing grant US $ 600 million annually.

Members National Assembly Fauzia Wahab, Akram Masih Gill, Israrul Ebad Khan, Pir Muhammad Aslam Bodia, Maulana Abdul Malik Wazir and other attended the meeting.

http://www.paktribune.com/news/index.shtml?183548


----------



## Neo

*Rs 10 billion spent on development of Gwadar port ​*
ISLAMABAD (July 10 2007): National Assembly standing committee on economic affairs and statistics was informed on Monday that an amount of Rs 10 billion (US $200 million) has been spent on the development of Gwadar port project. It was further informed that being lowest bidder.

The contract was awarded to China harbour engineering company and the Chines government provided US $31 million interest free loan and US $39 million as grant assistance for the project.

National Assembly standing committee meeting was presided by the Chairman Standing Committee on Economic Affairs and Statistics Rasheed Akbar Khan and Ms Fauzia Wahab, MNA/Convenor presented a report of Sub-Committee which was constituted to examine progress regarding the loans for reconstruction of earthquake effected areas, Project for Rawalpindi environmental improvement and Pakistan Railways in the light of presentations given by concerned departments in Sub-Committees meetings held on May 25 and June 2, 2007.

The committee observed that unless the projects under progress by the Erra in earthquake effected areas are not visited physically, the true picture of those projects could not be assessed as there are very complaints from public in this regard.

The chairman directed the concerned department to arrange a visit of the sub-committee as early as possible. The secretary, economic affairs division informed the committee that a comprehensive presentation in the light of sub-committee report will be given to the committee on July 10, 2007 by the concerned department.

The committee was also apprised that UK is providing US $300 million grant for education and other social sectors, while the USA is providing grant US $600 million annually. The meeting was attended by Members National Assembly Ms, Fauzia Wahab, Akram Masih Gill, Israrul Ebad Khan, Pir Muhammad Aslam Bodla, Zulfiqar All Gondal, Sabir Hussain Awan, Mrs Shakeela Khanam Rashid, Maulana Abdul Malik Wazir and Asadullah Bhutto.

http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=590083&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Neo

*Lack of investment delays operations: Gwadar Port​*
KARACHI, Aug 27: The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and Gwadar Port Implementation Authority (GPIA) are shifting the responsibility for signing the novation agreement with Port of Singapore Authority International and AKD thereby causing delay in its operation, official sources said.

Another factor, which was also causing delay in functioning of the strategically located port close to the Strait of Hormuz from where 60 per cent of world oil moves out, was the slow pace of investment by the port operators.

Sources said that despite the fact that the document of novation agreement was ready and it had also been vetted by legal experts, chiefs of both GPA and GPIA are putting the responsibility of signing the agreement on each other.

After the concession agreement was singed with PSAI on February 6, President Musharraf inaugurated the Gwadar Port on March 20, 2007.

However, ever since there had been no investment in Gwadar Port these sources said and confirmed that the PSAI was presently working on a plan for refurbishing one of the old gantry cranes lying at their port for installation at Gwadar Port.

The novation agreement is normally signed to handover the facility (concession) to a substitute entity formed later to meet the ground realities. At the Gwadar Port 80 per cent of development work of the land earmarked for free economic zone is with AKD and responsibility of port operations and marine services lies with PSAI.

Sources said that the National Logistic Cell (NLC) was also being involved in port operations and marine services along with the AKD and for this a novation agreement was necessary.

The Gwadar Port presently has two berths with a quay wall of 600 meter at Eastern Bay of the hammerhead shaped port, which is located about 460km west of Karachi.

Lack of investment delays operations: Gwadar Port -DAWN - Business; August 28, 2007


----------



## mustang

Neo got any pics on Gwadar Port ??? Hear lot about it but not seen it ...
they say seeing is beliving ...


----------



## Neo

Here you go!


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Gwadar
The Emerging City​*
History repeats itself is true for all times. There was a time when Karachi was just a small fishing village it developed gradually into a township along coast and today is one of the village to an international seaport that may well lay the foundation of a mega polis In the near future, its growth as a new emerging city has been prompted by government's exclusive efforts who seems committed to make Gwadar an international city in the real sense. The fast development of Gwadar in the first instance has been ensured through an official declaration that has awarded Gwadar the status of duty free port as well.

*The president of Pakistan
Musharaf*

The president of Pakistan admitted that Gwadar is becoming a trade center for the new world and acclaimed that Gwadar is not only a free port but also a trade route of the import and export for more than half of the world. Nature has made us important region of the world geographically and it can benefit not only Pakistan but most of the world as well. He stressed that the time will come soon when the world will come to Pakistan for business and employment due to Gwadar. He also promised to remove all hindrances in the way to completion of this mega project for national economics progress

*The prime minister of Pakistan
Shaukat Aziz *

The prime minister of Pakistan has urged to make Gwadar a contemporary port with other ports of the world and pronounced Gwadar to be a base of the development of Pakistan, while issuing resentment for handling over the port operation to 'Dubai Port World'

Prime minister told that Dubai Port World has been managing dozens of terminals of different countries including Asia, Europe and USA since 1972 with immensely experienced team of professionals. The prime Minister was satisfied with the speed of development Work in Gwadar and said that Gwadar will become a high-tech trade centre of the world in near future.

*Gwadar Development Authority
Ahmed Baksh Lehri*

The most expensive land in a Beach city is its seafront. Crown City owns the largest seafront of all the projects on the beachside those have been issued NOC. The public will enjoy best opportunity to avail trade; residence and luxuries of its own kind after these projects on seaside are developed. Crown City has made a comprehensive planning for the development to meet international standards of residential and commercial activates. D.G of GDA said that Pakistan and overseas Pakistanis should benefit from the investment opportunity in Gwadar.

The prime minister of Pakistan has urged to make Gwadar a contemporary port with other ports of the world and pronounced Gwadar to be a base of the development of Pakistan, while issuing resentment for handling over the port operation to 'Dubai Port World'
Prime minister told that Dubai Port World has been managing dozens of terminals of different countries including Asia, Europe and USA since 1972 with immensely experienced team of professionals. The prime Minister was satisfied with the speed of development Work in Gwadar and said that Gwadar will become a high-tech trade centre of the world in near future.

*Gwadar Development Authority
Ahmed Baksh Lehri*

The most expensive land in a Beach city is its seafront. Crown City owns the largest seafront of all the projects on the beachside those have been issued NOC. The public will enjoy best opportunity to avail trade; residence and luxuries of its own kind after these projects on seaside are developed. Crown City has made a comprehensive planning for the development to meet international standards of residential and commercial activates. D.G of GDA said that Pakistan and overseas Pakistanis should benefit from the investment opportunity in Gwadar.

*The Mega Projects*

*Deem Sea Port*
Due to the emergence of an international deem seaport in Gwadar, land-locked Afghanistan, and the Central Asian Countries will have an access to the sea while the Middle East, China and Japan would also be facilitated.

*Railway Track*
Pakistan government has planned to construct a new railway Track joining Central Asian Countries with in boosting trade in the region.

*Largest international airport*
Pakistan Government has planned one of the biggest international Airports in Gwadar City with many terminals.
*Gwadar Port*

*Gwadar port-phase 2*

People's Republic of china will soon be initiating the extension work of Gwadar port phase 2 on the completion of this new phase, Gwadar port will be big enough to work more dynamitically and after trans-shipment and cargo handling service more extensively to the neighboring countries and beyond.

Google Image resultaat voor http://www.crowncitygwadar.com/gwadar-pics/aerial.jpg


----------



## Neo

*Makran Coastal Highway runs from Gwadar to Karachi-Port Qasim​*


----------



## Neo

*About Gwadar​*
Once a small fishing town along the Makran Coast is now set to become a mega seaport which will fulfill the requirement of three geographically important regions, The entire subcontinent, Wes China, central Asia States, and Afghanistan. 

The Gwadar Project, recently inaugurated by President Musharraf, is the fourth mega project initiated by the present regime for the uplift of the people of Balochistan-Pakistan's strategically important, yet in socio-economic terms, most neglected province. The other three important projects are Mirani Dam, revival of Saindak Project and Coastal Highway. 

Located at the Arabian Sea Coast with vast, arid and extremely backward Mekran Division of Balochistan as hinterland, Gwadar deep sea port, being built with Chinese co-operation, will not only enhance Pakistan's strategic importance in Southwest Asian region, it will usher in a new era of socio-economic development in Balochistan because, as President Pervez Musharraf has rightly pointed out, this area, after the construction of Gwadar Port, will become hub of economic and trade activities in the whole region . The people of Balochistan have for long been in need of such development projects, but unfortunately, almost every past regime had paid only lip service to their demands, doing nothing practically . The need for an alternate deep-sea port has since long been recognised, both from strategic view-point and economic perspectives. Gwadar was the best choice because it offered ideal conditions for building a deep-sea port and secondly, it is situated 470 km away from Karachi, making it less vulnerable to the Indian naval blockade, which Pakistan faced during the 1971 War . Despite the fact that Karachi was increasingly becoming clogged due to heavy cargo, the work on Gwadar suffered from foot-dragging and official apathy. When the military government assumed power, it gave the go ahead and initiated negotiations with China to speed up work on the Gwadar Project. For this purpose, Pakistan's Finance Minister, Mr. Shaukat Aziz visited Beijing in August last year where he signed an agreement with Chinese leaders on the construction of Gwadar deep-sea port and coastal highways. Under the agreement, the Chinese will provide $ 200 million to Pakistan for the construction of the first phase of the project. The total cost would be $ 250 million and the work is proposed to be completed in three years. President Musharraf performed the groundbreaking ceremony of Mekran Coastal Highway, Phase II, Turbat-Mand Road and Mirani Dam on August 17 last year in Gwadar. Pakistan's Minister for Communication, who declared that the area would be made a Free-Trade Zone for exports to the Gulf region, also accompanied the President 

The construction of a deep-sea port at Gwadar is just one component of the Greater Gwadar Plan . Under this Plan, which will be carried out by Gwadar Development Authority, in addition to Gwadar port, a network of roads, connecting Gwadar with Karachi, Pasni , Ormara and Turbat will be constructed in four phases. The Coastal Highway linking Karachi with Gwadar (675 km) is being built simultaneously with the port. Other highways, from Pasni to Gwadar (135km), Ormara-Gwadar (275km) and Gwadar-Turbat (188 km) will be built in Phase II of the project. The first two phases of the project, costing about Rs. 3 billion, will be completed in two to three years. In phase III, Pasni will be connected with Ormara and in the fourth phase, Pasni will be connected to Gupt at the Iranian border. This network of roads will finally be connected with China through the Indus Highway. Under an agreement, Pakistan, China, Kazakhistan, Kyrgizstan and Uzbekistan are already committed to developing extensive railroad links from Central Asia and the Chinese province of Sinkiang to the Arabian Sea Coast. The completion of this communication network will not only facilitate the movement of goods from China and Central Asian Republics to the countries of the Persian Gulf, Middle East, East Africa, the Indian Ocean and beyond through Gwadar, the countries of these regions will also have an easy and short route for access to Central Asia for trade and economic co-operation purposes. In this scenario, Gwadar port emerges as a place of great strategic value, giving tremendous boost to Pakistan's importance in the whole region, extending from the Persian Gulf through the Indian Ocean to Southeast Asia and the Far East. 


FROM PAKISTAN'S PERSPECTIVE, THE CONSTRUCTION OF THE GWADAR PORT WILL STRENGTHEN ITS ECONOMY AND DEFENCE. GWADAR IS SITUATED AT A DISTANCE OF 470 KM WESTWARD FROM KARACHI ON THE ARABIAN SEA COAST, WHICH MAKES IT A BIT DIFFICULT FOR THE INDIAN NAVY TO ACHIEVE A NAVAL BLOCKADE OF PAKISTAN. 

The project is being built with Chinese help and co-operation, which will, as President Musharraf said, further strengthen Pak-China friendship . Although Pakistan, during the last about four decades, has provided an opening to China on the countries of the Persian Gulf, Middle East and East Africa, Gwadar will give the Chinese an opportunity to establish for the first time a naval presence in the Arabian Sea and Western part of the Indian Ocean. The Chinese are already comfortably placed in Myanmar in the eastern part of the Indian Ocean; their presence at Gwadar will further increase their naval presence in the Indian Ocean, which has gained strategic prominence in view of America's war on Afghanistan. The Indians as well as Americans seem to be considerably perturbed over the Chinese participation in the Gwadar Project, perceiving it as a bid by the Chinese to gain a strategic footing in the North western part of the Indian Ocean, where the Americans maintain a formidable naval presence through a chain of military bases and concentration of warships and submarines. The Indians have become so alarmed over the Chinese participation in the construction of Gwadar port that their policy makers and strategic planners have strongly urged their government to immediately take measures for the modernisation and up-gradation of the Indian navy, which with two fleets is already the largest naval force in Southeast Asia. 

The Gwadar Project, when completed, will bring urgently needed socio-economic development to the Mekran Division of Balochistan, which is the most backward area of the province . Despite the fact that the region is of great historical and strategic value, it lags far behind the other parts of Balochistan in terms of literacy attainment, health facilities and employment opportunities. There is no industry and because of the lack of water, only a small portion of land is brought under cultivation. Most of the people live in rural areas without essential civic amenities like electricity, safe drinking water and health facilities. The dominant profession is cattle breeding, which has also badly suffered over the last few years due to persistent drought and consecutive failure of rains. The Gulf had been a major source of income for the local people, but due to 1991 War and deteriorating economic conditions in the Arab Sheikhdoms, a large majority of the people from Mekran working in the Gulf countries as skilled and unskilled workers have recently returned. 

The return of expatriates has not only caused a set back to an already fragile economy of the region, it has led to the rise of serious social problems like narcotics use, smuggling, unemployment, crime and alienation among the youth. The implementation of mega projects like Gwadar is, therefore, extremely important in Balochistan and particularly in Mekran, which politically is one of the most sensitive areas of Pakistan. Apart from such benefits like enhancement of strategic value of the country and tangible socio-economic benefits for the people of the region, the implementation of Gwadar Project would restore the credibility of the federal government of Pakistan among the people of Balochistan who, for the last five decades, have been fed on false promises of development. Take for example, Mirani Dam and Saindak Project. The people of Dasht valley have been hearing about the building of a dam on the Dasht River since fifties. Many a time the plans for its construction were announced. But, then, nothing was heard about them. It is only the present government that has taken concrete steps to implement the Mirani Dam Project. Similarly, the Saindak Project has been revived after a delay of two decades. There is a widespread perception among the people of Balochistan, particularly in Mekran division and coastal areas of the province that their areas are deliberately kept underdeveloped by the federal bureaucracy for political reasons. Through implementation of mega projects like Gwadar, the present government will not only cause socio-economic development in the region, it will make an important contribution to the process of national integration.


----------



## Neo

*Geopolitical importance of Gwadar port​* 
Strategic location of Gwadar, and possible oil lines through the region 
The Gwadar deep-sea port emerges as a place of great strategic value, enhancing Pakistan's importance in the whole region, extending from the Persian Gulf through the Indian Ocean to Southeast Asia and the Far East.

Gwadar is located on the southwestern coast of Pakistan, close to the important Straits of Hormuz, through which more than 13 million bbd of oil passes. It is strategically located between three increasingly important regions of the world: the oil-rich Middle East, heavily populated South Asia and the economically emerging and resource-rich Central Asia.

The construction Gwadar deep-sea port is just one component of a larger development plan which includes building a network of roads connecting Gwadar with the rest of Pakistan, such as the 650 km Coastal Highway to Karachi and the Gwadar-Turbat road (188 km). This network of roads connects with China through the Indus Highway. Pakistan, China, Kazakhistan, Kyrgizstan and Uzbekistan are developing extensive road and rail links from Central Asia and the Chinese province of Sinkiang to the Arabian Sea coast.

The Government has initiated several projects, with majority financial and technical assistance from China, to develop Gwadar's strategic location as a goods transit and trade point. The primary project is the construction of a deep-sea port at Gwadar to enable high-volume cargo movement to and from the landlocked Central Asian states. The new port will also encompass conversion facilities to allow for the movement of natural gas as a part of plans for a termination point for the Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan natural gas pipeline. The secondary project is a coastal highway connecting Gwadar to Karachi, whose $200 million cost will be completely financed by the Chinese. Gwadar will serve as a port of entry for oil and gas to be transported by land to the western regions of China. China has been promised sovereign guarantees for use of the ports.

The significance of Gwadar is great to both Pakistan and China. Pakistan will be able to have a strategic depth southwest from its naval base in Karachi that has long been vulnerable to blockade by the Indian Navy. There have been many reports that China, with permission from Pakistan, will also be able to dock naval ships in or around Gwadar. This has caused much concern by both the United States and India as both of these nations do not wish to see a Chinese naval presence in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Neo

Burj Al Gwadar a GDA approved project of 1600 sq yds against NOC# 06/07/BPC/COMM/GDA dated 17/02/2007 with superb construction and state of the art finishes is located on main Gwadar Development Authority 264 ft. wide existing Air Port road. Where electricity, telephone, water & gas facilities already exists. Burj Al Gwadar is in the middle of existing airport & deep seaport.

Burj Al Gwadar is on a walking distance from Gwadar Port Authority Civic Centre (inaugurated by Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz) and Super Market, Future Stock Exchange, Expo Centre. 

Best For:

Import/Export Offices & Buying Houses. 
Banks, Leasing Companies, Insurance Companies. 
Travel Agencies & Custom Clearance & Forwarding Agencies. 
Mobile Shops, IT Market & Electronics. 
Fast Foods. 
Jewellery Shops. 
Display Centres. 
Medical Stores. 
Clothes & Garments. 
Leather & Shoe Market. 
Chinese (Product) Market. 
Features:

World Class Construction. 
Imported Tile Flooring (Granite And Marble Flooring). 
Ideally Located At The Heart Of The City. 
Complete Security System. 
Cable TV. 
Modern Elevators. 
Fire Alarm System And Fire Fighting Equipment. 
Close Circuit Security Cameras. 
Generators For Common Areas. 
Latest Public Address System. 
Customer Service Desk 
Round The Clock Maintenance Staff. 
High Speed Internet Facility. 
Covered Car Parking For Allottes. 
Sufficient Car Parking For Visitors. 

Google Image resultaat voor http://www.burjalgwadar.com/images/left_building.jpg


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Oil City: Pakistan, China to sign agreements in early 2008​*
ISLAMABAD: During the forthcoming visit of Chinese president in early 2008, Pakistan and China are set to sign agreements on Chinese investments in Gwadar Oil City, incentives for setting-up of Special Economic Zones (SEZs), Gwadar seaport development programme for expansion of bilateral trade and strengthening of investment relations. 

All these initiatives are considered to be essential for the success of Trade Energy, Transport and Industrial Corridor between Pakistan and China, a senior government official told Daily Times on Tuesday. 

A steering committee headed by deputy chairman Planning Commission and comprising minister of State for investment, secretary general revenue division, prime ministers advisor on energy and members from all four provinces, and concerned federal ministries have been directed to prepare well before the visit of Chinese president and within 90 days incentive packages for realising the targets of the corridor. 

Energy advisor has been directed to recommend within 60 days the oil concessions for Chinese companies with the objective of attracting Chinese companies to bring in at least 200 rigs to Pakistan. This policy will be open to other interested exploration companies as well. 

President of Pakistan has approved establishment of Trade Energy, Transport and Industrial Corridor between Pakistan and China. 

To implement the initiatives for realising the objectives of the corridor, president has also approved constitution of a 16-member policy, supervisory board and constitution of over 10 members steering committee. 

The corridor would require a set of 14 important measures to make this initiative a success. It has been decided that Pak-China bilateral working group would be constituted to prepare and finalise the action plan for building the Multi-Model Corridor. General attractive concessions would be given for the development of SEZs.

Site for China-Saudi Oil refinery in proposed Oil City at Gwadar would be identified and terms and conditions for investment would be decided on priority basis. Government of Balochistan has been asked to identify state land for development of projects at Gwadar out of which 50 square kilometres land will be allocated to Chinese developers at nominal rates for establishment of SEZs. 

The Gwadar Sea Port development programme (Arthur D Little and Chinese Plans), which has been approved would be negotiated with Chinese investors to attract investment in this area. Financial incentives equal or better than Chinese SEZs would be provided to the investors in the said area.

Under the corridor plan, a high speed and capacity link of Gwadar with international optical fibre cables would be established. As an essential first step, coal mining would be commenced by setting up a joint venture company comprising of Pakistani stakeholders and foreign companies. 

Federal government has already showed its willingness to resolve the issue of land for economic zones in different parts of the country, in addition to special lease of land at Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad and Peshawar for international entrepreneurs including Chinese companies to build 15-20 story offices and business support centres residency blocks for the perspective investors. 

The policy and supervisory board would be constituted for providing strategic vision by laying down policy guidelines, ensuring timely decisions and regular monitoring of the progress. It has been decided that the President of Pakistan will head the board and other members would be prime minister, federal ministers of Ports and Shipping, Communication, Railways, Petroleum and Natural Resources, Industries and Production, Commerce, Water and Power, governor and chief minister Balochistan, minister of State for investment, deputy chairman Planning Commission, secretary general finance, secretary general revenue division and secretary Foreign Affairs.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*Poland seeking joint ventures in Gwadar ​* 
Friday, October 19, 2007

QUETTA: Consul-General of Poland in Karachi, Ireneusz Makles has said that his country was interested to cooperate with Pakistan in oil and gas, energy, infrastructure, maritime, engineering and food processing sectors as well as in developing industries in Gwadar.

Speaking at a roundtable conference on Poland-Pakistan economic relations with reference to Balochistan, organised by the Balochistan Economic Forum on Thursday, he said that his country could supply electric equipment including diesel generators, railway equipment, agriculture machinery and spare parts, heavy vehicles and marine and diesel engines. He said Poland was also interested to cooperate with Pakistan in coal mining.

The experts of biggest Polish Mining Corporation Kopex had visited Quetta in April last to acquaint themselves with the current requirements and plans of Balochistan to invest, establishment of joint ventures with Pakistani companies as well as delivering mining machinery.

Referring to Gwadar port, the Polish diplomat termed it gateway to Asia, very modern, soon the biggest port in the region that would make Pakistan the maritime hub for the region linking Europe, the West with Central Asian states. The port would also serve as an energy corridor for Central Asia, Middle East, South Asia and western parts of Asia. Makles said that it was his desire to work closely with Balochistan Economic Forum and Pakistani business communities to boost bilateral trade and economic co-operation.

Earlier, Sardar Shaukat Aziz of Balochistan Economic Forum, welcoming the distinguished guest, highlighted various investment opportunities in Balochistan with special reference to Poland. 

A former president Quetta Chamber of Commerce and Industry Fazal Qadir Shirani also spoke on the occasion and asked the Polish CG to help in setting up fruit processing plants and supply construction machinery.

Poland seeking joint ventures in Gwadar


----------



## Neo

*Work on second phase of Gwadar port to begin by year-end​*
ISLAMABAD, Oct 25: The second phase of Gwadar deep seaport construction is expected to be started before the year-end by the Singapore Port Authority (SPA) for which it is lining up new investment in the country.

The government has taken a decision to allow the SPA to undertake the mighty second phase of the Gwadar Port preferably within this year, Director General of Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Ahmad Buksh Lehri told Dawn on Thursday.

He said that Phase-1 had cost $298 million and the SPA, the operator of the port which had been given a lease for a long period of time to run it efficiently, was currently working out its investment plan for the second phase.

The government, Mr Lehri said, had given to the SPA 16 acres of land which included a tax-free zone.

Answering a question, the GDA chief said that the SPA had successfully overcome initial problems and that the port was likely to be fully operational in December with three berths handling the ships. However, to handle big ships more berths would be required, he added.

He said that the SPA was being provided all the necessary equipment including cranes and buildings.

New equipment, provided by the government, is also being installed by the SPA, Mr Lehri said.

In reply to a question, he said that there was no law and order problem in Gwadar. However, he said that the Coastal Highway, which was damaged by the recent floods, should be repaired on a priority basis.

More warehouses and other equipment were also needed to enhance countrys foreign trade, he added.

Earlier, the Singapore-based operators were told to expedite the work especially after having received a 40-year tax holiday despite the concern expressed by other investors and the World Bank and Asian Development Bank (ADB).

The GDA director general said since the government had already been extending tax exemptions and tax holidays in various industrial and duty-free economic zones, the SPA was also offered a tax holiday.

He said export processing zones were also enjoying certain tax holidays and exemptions and there was nothing exceptional in the case of SPA, which was investing $550 million.

The Gwadar port located in Balochistan is being considered a future trading hub in the region because of being so close to the Gulf region.

Initially, it is expected to face competition from the Iranian port of Salalah, but after the completion of Phase-2 by 2010 at a cost of $840 million, it is likely to become one of the busiest ports in the region. It will provide warehousing, transhipment and industrial facilities for trade with over 20 countries including the Gulf countries, Iran, Central Asian states, India, China and East Africa.

The government has also planned some other concessions for the proposed Export Processing Zone (EPZ) to be located near the Gwadar port for local and foreign investors. There will be customs, sales tax and excise duty exemptions in the EPZ to promote substantial investment in Gwadar.

A number of foreign investors have shown interest in establishing mega refineries, building storage capacity and undertaking other businesses in Gwadar to help expedite the process of industrialisation in Balochistan.

Land for the new international airport has been acquired after giving due payments to the landowners. The government is said to have released about Rs4 billion for acquiring land for the proposed oil city. Prices of land in Gwadar have gone up.

With the completion of Gwadar port, a special industrial development zone, about 30km off the port, will also be set up on 4,000 hectares.

The federal government has also provided Rs700 million to Balochistan to meet water demand of the Gwadar Industrial Estate (GIE) for 15 years by installing a foreign-assembled desalination plant.

The water demand will be met partly by recycling the waste water (irrigation and industrial cooling) and partly by the desalination plant as there is no water resource available in the area.

The Balochistan government has provided 3,000 acres of land, of which 20 acres will be made available for free through the GIE to set up water desalination plant, intake work, storage tanks and other facilities.

There will be approximately 2,000 industrial units in the GIE creating 30,000 jobs. Most of the production will be export-oriented.

Work on second phase of Gwadar port to begin by year-end -DAWN - Top Stories; October 26, 2007


----------



## Sena Lee

Gwadar is truely a jewel in the crown, I am happy for Pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

*Work on second phase of Gwadar port to begin by year-end*

ISLAMABAD, Oct 25: The second phase of Gwadar deep seaport construction is expected to be started before the year-end by the Singapore Port Authority (SPA) for which it is lining up new investment in the country. 
"The government has taken a decision to allow the SPA to undertake the mighty second phase of the Gwadar Port preferably within this year," Director General of Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Ahmad Buksh Lehri told Dawn on Thursday. 

He said that Phase-1 had cost $298 million and the SPA, the operator of the port which had been given a lease for a long period of time to run it efficiently, was currently working out its investment plan for the second phase. 

The government, Mr Lehri said, had given to the SPA 16 acres of land which included a tax-free zone.

Answering a question, the GDA chief said that the SPA had successfully overcome initial problems and that the port was likely to be fully operational in December with three berths handling the ships. However, to handle big ships more berths would be required, he added. 
He said that the SPA was being provided all the necessary equipment including cranes and buildings.

"New equipment, provided by the government, is also being installed by the SPA," Mr Lehri said. 

In reply to a question, he said that there was no law and order problem in Gwadar. However, he said that the Coastal Highway, which was damaged by the recent floods, should be repaired on a priority basis.

More warehouses and other equipment were also needed to enhance country's foreign trade, he added.

Earlier, the Singapore-based operators were told to expedite the work especially after having received a 40-year tax holiday despite the concern expressed by other investors and the World Bank and Asian Development Bank (ADB). 

The GDA director general said since the government had already been extending tax exemptions and tax holidays in various industrial and duty-free economic zones, the SPA was also offered a tax holiday.

He said export processing zones were also enjoying certain tax holidays and exemptions and there was nothing exceptional in the case of SPA, which was investing $550 million. 

The Gwadar port located in Balochistan is being considered a future trading hub in the region because of being so close to the Gulf region.

*Initially, it is expected to face competition from the Iranian port of Salalah, but after the completion of Phase-2 by 2010 at a cost of $840 million, it is likely to become one of the busiest ports in the region. It will provide warehousing, transhipment and industrial facilities for trade with over 20 countries including the Gulf countries, Iran, Central Asian states, India, China and East Africa*. 

The government has also planned some other concessions for the proposed Export Processing Zone (EPZ) to be located near the Gwadar port for local and foreign investors. There will be customs, sales tax and excise duty exemptions in the EPZ to promote substantial investment in Gwadar. 

A number of foreign investors have shown interest in establishing mega refineries, building storage capacity and undertaking other businesses in Gwadar to help expedite the process of industrialisation in Balochistan. 

*Land for the new international airport has been acquired after giving due payments to the landowners. The government is said to have released about Rs4 billion for acquiring land for the proposed oil city. Prices of land in Gwadar have gone up.
With the completion of Gwadar port, a special industrial development zone, about 30km off the port, will also be set up on 4,000 hectares*.

The federal government has also provided Rs700 million to Balochistan to meet water demand of the Gwadar Industrial Estate (GIE) for 15 years by installing a foreign-assembled desalination plant.

The water demand will be met partly by recycling the waste water (irrigation and industrial cooling) and partly by the desalination plant as there is no water resource available in the area. 

The Balochistan government has provided 3,000 acres of land, of which 20 acres will be made available for free through the GIE to set up water desalination plant, intake work, storage tanks and other facilities.
*There will be approximately 2,000 industrial units in the GIE creating 30,000 jobs. Most of the production will be export-oriented.*-----------------

Work on second phase of Gwadar port to begin by year-end -DAWN - Top Stories; October 26, 2007


----------



## Neo

Jana Jee I already posted the article in post #160...:s


----------



## Spring Onion

Sorry dear i just clicked last page  and posted ok im gonna post something more tomorrow 
my appology its 2pm at night here in Peshawar and indeed you can imagaine


----------



## Neo

No problem Jana Jee...I'll be waiting for your article. Have a good sleep


----------



## Spring Onion

*ICCI welcomes establishment of Gawadar refinery project*

ISLAMABAD, Nov 2 (APP): The Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and
Industry here on Friday appreciated the agreement for establishment
of oil refinery in Gawadar to overcome the deficiency of oil products 
in the country.
Addressing the executive members of the chamber, ICCI
President, Nasir Khan said that such mega projects will bring
prosperity in Baluchistan as well as in the whole country adding
that it would also help decrease unemployment.
He was of the view that 2006 and 2007 were the years of high
oil prices which hurt the economies of many countries adding that
demand of oil was rapidly increasing in Pakistan also due to
expansion of economy.
He said that Pakistan would need 18 million tonnes oil by 2010
and at present, the country's five refineries have been producing
11.2 million oil products a year.
"If Pakistan wants to sustain its high economic growth it
would have to address energy needs," The ICCI president said and
added that Gawadar refinery, which will be Pakistan's biggest
refinery, will have the capacity to process 300,000 barrels of oil
per day.
He said that Pakistan can increase its interaction with the
Middle East and Central Asian countries after the completion of the
Gawadar refinery project.
He was of the view that strategic location of Balochistan can
play significant role in helping the country emerge as a potential
energy resource for all Asia.
"The province is ideally situated at place where from the
energy and trading needs of other countries in the Asian region can
be catered easily," he remarked and added that Gawadar was situated
atop the shipping lane through which at least 60 per cent of the
world's oil passes.
Among others, the members who attended the meeting included
Vice President ICCI, Muhammad Hussain, Munawar Mughal, Mian Shaukat
Masood, Khalid Malik, Munawar Iqbal, Saif-ur-Rehman, Abdul Ghaffar
Chaudhry and Majid Shabbir.

APP


----------



## Neo

*Tax exemptions for Gwadar ​*
(November 17 2007): The Economic Coordination Committee of the Cabinet has extended the scope of tax exemptions granted to Port Singapore Authority International (PSAI) and AKD Consortium for the operation of Gwadar Port, says a Recorder Report.

According to an official quoted in the report, the Gwadar Port proposal was not on the agenda till the night before, and that it was brought up at the eleventh hour, presumably by the Ministry of Ports and Shipping, as the outgoing members of ECC were said to be familiar with the details of the concession agreement.

The ministry reminded the ECC that on 1st February, 2007 the committee had allowed the following exemptions: (i) Tax Holiday on the corporate income of the three novated companies to be established for the operation of Gwadar Port for twenty years; (ii) Exemption from import duties on materials and equipment needed for the construction and operation of Gwadar Port and development of a Free Zone for a period of 40 years; (iii) Exemptions from duties on ship bunker oil for Gwadar for 40 years; and (iv) Exemption from local and provincial taxes for 20 years. Since the concession agreement had granted some more exemptions, the Port Ministry wanted to obtain ECC approval for them.

The additional concessions are: (i) Tax Holiday for the concession-holder, ie Port Singapore Authority International, on corporate income for a period of twenty years; (ii) Exemption of the Lenders from Income Tax on interest and from stamp duties in respect of the Financing Agreement; (iii) Exemption of the three operation companies, established under the said Agreement, from sales tax; and (iv) Exemption of material and equipment required for construction of the project from sales tax for forty years. The latest ECC approval is now in line with the concession agreement signed earlier in the year between Gwadar Port Authority and PSAI/AKD.

Unfortunately the reason for the additional approval was not explained properly at the subsequent press briefing. This created a misperception in some circles as if the PSAI/AKD was being accorded some extra favour. This is not the case.

The state of affairs at Gwadar Port are far from satisfactory and progress of work is extremely slow. The crucial issue of rail and road connectivity is yet to be fully addressed.

For instance, despite repeated directives, the Railway Ministry had taken as long as three years to prepare the feasibility report on the Rs 70 billion, 961-km Gwadar rail track connecting Gwadar to the main network in the Quetta-Kohi-Taftan section. According to the plan, the rail link will connect Gwadar with Turbat, Hushab, Panjgor, Nag, Bestima, Surab, Kalat and Mastung. The Gwadar-Mastung track would bring Turbat, Panjgor, Bestima and Kalat into the main line loop.

Further, the Communication Ministry too has yet to complete the road network. Rail and road connectivity is a key pre-requisite for completion and early operationalization of a mega project. The delay in the project is being attributed partly to the fact that the route runs through restive areas of Balochistan. At present the Coastal Highway from Karachi is the only connection to the Port. That too has been washed away at several places.

It is most unfortunate that the Navy and Coast Guard have refused to hand over the land adjacent to the port despite Presidential Orders and Federal Cabinet approval. Additional land to be given for establishing warehouses and industries, as committed in the agreement, is yet to be purchased by the Balochistan authorities and handed to the concession holders.

The importance of Gwadar Port lies in the fact that over 95 percent of Pakistan's freight trade is sea-borne, and there are powerful regional players such as China which are keenly interested in the mega project. China had given Pakistan $198 million in aid to build Gwadar Port's first phase, and later agreed to provide another $500 million in aid for the second phase.

It is said that China's interest in Gwadar Port owes to the fact that its eastern seaboard is located some 3,500 kilometers from Kashghar, western China's main city, while the distance from Kashghar to Gwadar on Balochistan's Mekran coast is only 1,500 kilometers. There would thus be a huge cost advantage to China using Gwadar as the gateway port for the western China region, instead of its far-off eastern ports.

Pakistan yearned for the vast energy resources of Central Asia, and Gwadar is going to serve as the main hub of the energy corridor. Work on the mega project should, therefore, be speeded up, as the port can serve as a pivot of our trade corridor as well. Until the Keamari Groyne project at KPT is completed, Gwadar Port can accommodate larger vessels which at present cannot call on Karachi Port or Port Qasim.

It needs to be understood that Gwadar's locational potential can only be exploited if the requisite investment of foreign capital is made and there is peace in this area. At present Gwadar is a backwater fishermen outpost. In the present state it is of no commercial value. Without availability of the tax exemptions and promulgation of laws for Special Economic Zone - Gwadar's potential cannot be exploited.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Neo

*The non-functional Gwadar port​*


By Syed Fazl-e-Haider

The Gwadar port, inaugurated in March this year, is still not operational. Earlier it was expected to become functional by the end of this month or beginning of next year. But unresolved issues including port tariff are holding up the operation. If the things move smoothly, one estimate is that the port may take at least six months to start handling shipping traffic.

Fazal-ur-Rehman, the director of Gwadar port affairs at government secretariat in Islamabad, told this scribe on telephone that the port is ready to handle ships but he did not say how many ships carrying cargo are expected at the port in the initial stage of its operations.

He agreed that the port would be operational next year but he did set any target date. The port operator is presently working out a competitive port tariff, he added.

According to the official sources, the ball is currently in the court of Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), the port operator and it has to decide all issues related to the port operations. Under the concession agreement, the operator is to set up three different companies to look after various activities at the port, including cargo operation, marine operation and the free economic zone.

The concession includes obligations to handle mixed and general cargo, containers, dangerous goods, dry bulk, cars and ferries and the responsibility to provide and operate bunkering and water supply facilities for visiting ships.

Tariff: The most important issue is about fixing the port tariff, which has not yet been announced by the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA). After ceremonial opening of the port, the PSA held preliminary meetings with the authorities concerned for fixing tariffs and port charges. Critics say that marketing of cargo for the port should have started much earlier so that once the port was ready to accept cargo, it could become functional.

Since the official opening of the port, the ship agents and cargo consultants have been waiting for the announcement of port tariff. The shipping companies, it is stated, would take at least three months to plan their cargo movements.

Foreign mining firms working in Balochistan, have shown interest in bringing their cargo through the new port. In May, a delegation comprising Canadian, Australian and Chinese companies had approached the ministry of ports and shipping and the GPA to find out the operational status of the port. The delegation was informed that the port tariff would be announced in a period of one month. Nothing has happened so far.

A competitive tariff is needed to attract shipping lines to discharge cargo at Gwadar instead of cruising to Dubai and Karachi and leave for the next port for loading. Gwadar is expected to work as the main trans-shipment port. Mother vessels from US, Europe and the Far East will have the facility to discharge cargo destined for Dubai and Karachi at the Gwadar port for onward dispatch through feeder vessels. This would save time and cost for ships coming to the area.

Cargo marketing: So far, no information on the facilities at the new terminal including cargo handling, berthing, night navigation, storage etc., has been sent by the GPA to major shipping lines across the world. It is necessary to facilitate the shipping companies to plan cargo well in advance.

The marketing of cargo for the container terminal at Port Qasim was initiated abut 2-3 years before the terminal started operation.

Handling equipment: Critics say that the port was not ready to start cargo handling at the time of its inauguration in March, as the handling equipment including gantry cranes, post-panamic rubber-tyre cranes and fork lifters were not installed by that time. The installation of the handling equipment took almost eight months. After the inauguration, the Singaporean operator had ordered equipments for the handling of trans-shipment of containers from Singapore. The equipment included two Post Panamax Gantry Cranes of 45 tons capacity, four Rubber Tyre Gantries (RTGs), six tractor-trailers and one reach stacker.

At official opening of Gwadar port in March, the authorities had managed the berthing of three ships at the new port for a while. The port authorities had requested the owner of MV Yazdan, which was anchored at the Karachi Shipyard for more than a month for repairs, to take their vessel to Gwadar. The ship carrying several containers (some empty and some filled with goods) moved from Karachi port for offloading at Gwadar port. Similarly, the docking of MV Sibbi of Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) was also managed for the ports opening ceremony.

Operational side: The operational side of the mega seaport project poses the mind-boggling questions for the potential investors and shipping companies interested to use the Gwadar port facilities.

On the operational side, the first multi-purpose terminal at Gwadar has already been completed, with a quay length of 600 metres and a depth of 14.5 metres, with a sizable backup area. Cranes, other terminal equipment and tugs have been acquired. At the time of inauguration, there were five installed cranes at the berths and two mobile cranes, but they could only handle bulk cargo.

Besides, there were two tugs and two pilot boats with one survey and one working boat and a mooring boat. Gwadar is the only port with a RoRo facility which means any heavy moving cargo could directly land on the berth without using cranes. It has ultra-modern satellite system with VHF/HF facility.

Singaporean operators plan to bring second-hand two gantry cranes and two RTGs to gear up operations at the port.

The non-functional Gwadar port -DAWN - Business; December 24, 2007


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar utilises healthcare facilities best: survey​*
* Health minister wants new committee to improve surveys

ISLAMABAD: Gwadar has come to the top among 98 districts of Pakistan in terms of availability, coverage and delivery of healthcare facilities with focus on immunisation and reproductive healthcare. 

According to a Health Ministry survey, Qilla Abdulla district is at the bottom as it has the lowest level of health facilities. The Health Ministry officials told Daily Times that a meeting to review the details of the survey was also held on Friday. 

They said the ministrys National Health Policy Unit had conducted the survey for Health System Performance Assessment and the districts were ranked on the basis of this survey. They said the study aimed to assess the health services delivery system in less-developed districts and to rank these districts on the basis of their health system.

They said the Federally-Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), Federally-Administrated Northern Areas (FANA) and Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) were not surveyed.

They said 15 districts fell in the category of highest level of performance, 42 in high performing districts, 33 in medium level of performance and eight in the low performing districts category.

They said Gwadar was the top-performing district and Qilla Abdullah stood at the bottom of the low performing districts category. 

They said four districts of Punjab had been ranked in the very high performance category, five in high performance category and only Pakpattan fell in the medium performing category. These categories denote Expanded Programme of Immunisation (EPI).

There were separate categories to assess the Reproductive Health (RH) performance. In these categories, they said, five districts of Punjab showed very high and none showed medium level of performance. Rawalpindi, Sialkot, Jhelum, Khushab and Attock were among the top 10 high performing districts both in the EPI and RH categories. 

In Sindh, seven districts stood among the top 10 high performing districts in both categories. Mirpur Khas was on the top in the RH category but at the bottom in the EPI category, they said. Three districts performing well in EPI were not among top 10 in the RH category. 

Changhi district in Balochistan clinched the highest marks in the RH category but was not among the top 10 in the EPI category. Similarly, Quetta was not among the top 10 districts in the RH category.

Seven districts of NWFP were among the top 10 in both the EPI and RH categories. Chitral was on the top in the EPI category but could not qualify for the RH top 10.

Nowshera was topped the RH category but was not among the top 10 in EPI category. Provincial capital Peshawar was among the top 10 in the RH category but not in the EPI category. Technical committee: During the meeting, Health Minister Ejaz Rahim ordered the formation of a technical committee to suggest ways to improve the system of such studies in the future. He directed the health secretary to share the findings of the survey with provinces and districts and sought their comments and suggestions on it.

He said future studies should cover wider dimensions of the healthcare systems performance. He called for collaboration and coordination between the Statistical Bureau and the National Health Information Resource Centre.

Rahim and population welfare minister co-chaired the meeting. Health Secretary Khusnood Akthar Lashari, the World Bank Mission population welfare secretary and officials of both ministries attended the meeting. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## MOSABJA

I cant wait to see GWADAR port.Can some one enligthen me that when GWADER PORT would generate how much REVNUE.I mean to sa in 2012 How much would it earn.in 2020 how much and so one.

When is it going to be a full fledge port???????????

Dont forget AMERICANS and INDIANS sitting in AFGHANISTAN they will not let s build us the PORT by supporting BLA.So development of GWADER relies on victory of TALIBAN in AFGHANISTAN and ending of baloch insurgency.


----------



## khanz

baloch insurgency is pretty much dead with bugti apart from one gas line being attacked there has been no acttacks there at all when was the last time soldiers were attacked or engineers kidnapped when was the last time balochistan was in the news now.Pak army put it down for good.FATA and Waziristan is the main problem.


----------



## Neo

*Equipment imported for uplift of Gwadar port exempted from GST*​
ISLAMABAD: Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) on Friday allowed general sales tax (GST) exemption for a period of 40 years on the import as well as supply of materials and equipments for construction and operation of Gwadar Port and development of Free Zone for Gwadar Port. 

This exemption would also be available on Ship Bunker Oils bought and sold to the ships calling on visiting Gwadar port by the operating companies having concession agreement with the Gwadar port authority.

This exemption would be subject to some conditionalities and in this regard the tax authorities have notified a detailed procedure to be followed by the Gwadar Port operating companies, notified through S.R.O. 115(I)/2008 issued here.

Conditions and procedure for imports. This exemption shall be admissible only to those companies which hold the Concession Agreement; Ministry of Ports and Shipping shall certify in the prescribed manner and format as per Annex-I that the imported materials and equipments are bonafide requirement for construction and operation of Gwadar port and development of free zone for the port. The authorised officer of that ministry shall furnish all relevant information online to Pakistan Customs Computerized System (PACCS) against a specific user ID and password obtained under section 155D of the Customs Act, 1969 (IV of 1969). In already computerized Collectorate or Customs station, where the PACCS is not operational, the project director or any other person authorised by the Collector in this behalf shall enter the requisite information in the customs computerised system on daily basis, whereas entry of the data obtained from the customs stations which have not yet been computerised shall be made on weekly basis, provided that this condition shall not apply to ship bunker oils; and the goods so imported shall not be sold or disposed of without prior approval of the FBR and payment of sales tax at the time of import, provided that this condition shall not apply to ship bunker oils.

Conditions and procedure for local supply. The exemption shall be admissible only to these companies, which hold Concession Agreement; for claiming exemption on goods, which are otherwise taxable in Pakistan, the operating companies will purchase the materials and equipments for the construction of Gwadar Port and development of free zone for Gwadar Port from the sales tax registered persons only; (iii) invoice of the exempt supply, containing the particulars required under section 23 of the aforesaid Act, shall for each supply be issued by the registered person to the operating company mentioning thereon that the said invoice is being issued under this notification; a monthly statement summarising all the particulars of the supplies made in the month against invoices issued to the operating companies shall be prepared in triplicate by the registered persons making the exempt supplies and shall be signed by the authorised person of the registered person. 

All three copies of the said signed monthly statement shall be verified by the registered person from the person authorised to receive the supplies in the office of operating company, confirming that supplies mentioned in the monthly statement have been duly received; after verification from the operating company, original copy of the monthly statement will be retained by the registered person, duplicate by the operating company and the triplicate provided by the registered person to the collector of sales tax having jurisdiction, by twentieth day of the month following the month in which exempt supplies to the operating companies were made; and the registered person making the exempt supplies shall keep the aforesaid record for presentation to the sales tax department as and when required to do so.

Before certifying, the authorised officer of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping shall ensure that the goods are genuine, bonafide requirement for construction and operation of Gwadar port and development of free zone and that the same are not manufactured locally, the SRO adds. 

In case of clearance through PACCS the above information shall be furnished on line against a specific user ID and password obtained under section 155D of the Customs Act, 1969 (IV of 1969), tax authorities clarified.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar to serve as trade, energy corridor: Durrani ​*
WASHINGTON (February 15 2008): The newly constructed Gwadar deep-sea port and development of extensive infrastructure providing regional linkages would help to transform Pakistan into a trade and energy corridor, Ambassador to the United States, Mahmud Ali Durrani, said.

He told a gathering of students, experts and diplomats at John Hopkins University that Pakistan, through development of the strategically located modern port in the southern Balochistan, was poised to serve as a gateway for commerce and transportation among South Asia, energy-rich but landlocked Central Asia, China and the oil-rich Gulf countries.

Among the major projects being materialised under a master plan, the ambassador listed modernising of highways, shipping, better border terminals, establishment of rail and road network, banking system, insurance, custom clearance, freight management, trucking, increasing efficiency of logistics chain and telecommunication connectivity.

He was confident that with continued economic upsurge and sustained inflow of investment, Pakistan would be able to carry out multi-billion dollars projects in time and utilise Gwadar port's key location to the best economic advantage for its people and the region.

"Any land-based trade between the Gulf region and South Asian states can at best take place through Pakistan. Pakistan's proximity to the Gulf region, Iran, Afghanistan, China and Central Asia makes all of us natural trading partners, on the East, Pakistan is the ideal approach for shipment of Indian goods to Afghanistan and the Central Asian markets," he observed.

In the context of the country's potential to serve as energy corridor, he said, the most economical trans-shipment of fuel from energy-rich Gulf, Iran, and Turkmenistan to energy-deficient India would best transit through Pakistan.

This, he added, was particularly so in respect of natural gas pipelines from Iran and Turkmenistan. He also underlined the importance of security and stability in the region for realisation of ambitious economic development plans.

Ambassador Durrani said the launch of unprecedented development activity in Balochistan had already started accruing benefits to the local people as the pursuance of projects had generated a lot of employment opportunities for them and stepped up overall pace of progress.

To a question, the ambassador stressed that Pakistan had designed the Gwadar for trade and not as some sort of military corridor. "We have designed it purely for trade through road and rail infrastructure," he stated. Pakistan, he said, had signed a quadrilateral agreement with China, Kyrgyzstan and Kazakhstan for transit trade facilitation, which had been operational since 2004.

He informed the gathering that Singapore Port Authority had been awarded a 40-year contract to operate Gwadar port, constructed with the help of China last year. The envoy spoke of plans for future development of the port, which is expected to capture one-third of the national cargo traffic market by 2055, translating into 350 million tones.

Gwadar would also emerge as a major industrial and exports zone following its notification as a tax-free economic zone, he added. Fredrick Star, chairman of the Central Asian Caucuses Institute, moderated the presentation and praised Pakistan's vision for development as inspiring and remarkable.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

finally, alhamdulillah, there's some news about Gwadar. Insha'Allah, it will be a success.


----------



## Neo

*Senate body assails Gwadar Port delay​*
ISLAMABAD, Feb 25: The Senate Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping on Monday underlined the need for overcoming deficiencies and removing hurdles to make the Gwadar Port a regional hub by attracting the transit and trans-shipment trade.

The committee, which met here with Senator Gulshan Saeed in the chair, discussed in detail the Gwadar Port project.

The committee expressed its concern over the delay in making the port fully operational and directed the ministry to streamline its efforts and remove hurdles to make the port functional.

It suggested that road and rail connectivity with the port should be completed as soon as possible in order to connect it with other parts of the country.

Members of the committee were of the view that a developed road and railway network would help generate business activities in the area, thereby paving the way for improved socio-economic conditions for the people of the area.

The committee noted that although the operation of the port was assigned to the Port of Singapore Authority by an agreement, no significant development had been made so far. A three-member sub-committee consisting of Senators Dr Abdul Malik (convener) and Syed Javed Ali Shah and Dr Mohammad Ismail Buledi was constituted to look into the issues which had prevented the port from becoming fully operational.

The committee noted with regret that electricity had not been provided to the port to carryout its routine activities, and directed the ministry to take up the issue at an appropriate level as the power produced by generators increased the cost of the project. The committee decided that senior officials of the National Highway Authority, Railways and electricity would be summoned in its next meeting to ascertain the position with a view to expediting the work on road network, railway link and power supply to the port which would help in making it fully operational.

The committee opposed a proposal to recruit more officials for the port, saying it would be a burden on the national exchequer and suggested that recruitment should be made when the port became fully operational.

Earlier, Gwadar Port Authority Chairman Rear Admiral M Ehsan Saeed stated that all port infrastructures had been completed and work on the housing complex was in progress. He said that several other projects were under consideration.

Member of the committee were glad when informed that the first ship would arrive at the port in mid-March.

Senate body assails Gwadar Port delay -DAWN - Top Stories; February 26, 2008


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port to see first docking on Monday ​* 
Saturday, March 08, 2008

ISLAMABAD: A vessel carrying imported wheat will be the first to dock at the newly refurbished berths of Gwadar Port.

Port and shipping ministry officials in a meeting with the Federal Food Committee (FFC) assured that berthing of this vessel would not damage the port and its cargo would be safely offloaded, an official attending the meeting told The News on Friday.

The official further said that the ports and shipping officials have only given verbal assurances without any concrete evidence. The vessel carrying imported wheat from Canada is scheduled to berth at the Gwadar Port on March 10 and experts have warned the ministry of ports and shipping that it may damage the berth. We are shifting this vessel from Karachi to Gwadar, as Karachi Port is crowded with a number of vessels waiting at outer anchorage for berthing, a ports and shipping ministry official who wanted not be named said.

MINFAL has arranged the distribution of imported wheat allocating entire shipment to Balochistan govt, as its allocation to other provinces might put unnecessary burden of transportations charges on provinces, a MINFAL official said. Also NWFP is facing difficulty in getting transport to lift allocated wheat from TCP warehouses, he added.

Gwadar Port to see first docking on Monday


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar port may face problems in handling of first shipment​*
KARACHI: The administration of Gwadar Port is likely to face a number of problems including shortage of heavy machineries, technical staff and skilled labour to handle first wheat cargo ship to be anchored at this port on March 10. 

The administration of the port has sought help from Ministry of Ports and Shipping and Karachi Port Trust (KPT). They also demand for required machinery, technical staff and labour, sources told Daily Times.

M. V. Pos Glory carrying 70,000 metric tonnes wheat from Russia is expected to reach the port sometime from March 10. 

Sources said, a local company has chartered this ship and is having problems as it is carrying heavy shipment that cannot be brought at Gwadar Port. Under these circumstances it is expected that 22,900 metric tonnes of wheat would be discharged into another ship near off port area to avoid any mishap. Now M.V. Pos Glory ship will bring only 50,000 metric tonnes of wheat at Gwadar port.

When Daily Times approached key official of the shipping company, he said that for last two weeks there are rumours circulating, the ship will not anchor at the Gwadar Port as such heavy vessels cannot anchor at this port. These are all speculations, as the vessel carrying 72,900 MT wheat is due to reach on 10 March and can anchor at the port, he added.

On the issue of discharging the wheat on another ship he said Due to the safety concern it has been advised to discharge approximately 9,000 tonnes of wheat into another ship but this advise is under consideration and this decision is yet to finalised. He further said that to be on the safe side the port has arranged three tugs instead of two for the ship and everybody involved in this operation is fully prepared to handle it. As this is the first vessel to anchor, therefore there are some safety considerations and if final decision is to discharge some of the wheat then the substitute would be arranged in a week time and this would not have a major effect on price.

He said, no one was willing to bring any vessel on the Gwadar port but Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) has taken this bold step. No one realises that due to this step the port would be finally operational. Harboring the ship at this port is also cutting costs by an amount of $1,239,300.

Although when Daily Times approached the Chairman Gwadar Port he said he is unaware of this issue and the right person to contact is MD Operation. When DT contacted him he refused to give any comments on this issue.

The largest deep-water port is being operational after one year of its inauguration. Initially the port will be used as captive cargo or for trans-shipment purposes only.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*Road, rail links be set up for Gwadar​*
ISLAMABAD: Road and rail links with the Gwadar Port must be developed and completed speedily along with other facilities to realise its full potential particularly with regards to facilitating exports so that it could emerge as a major economic hub in the region, observed the Senate Standing Committee on Ports & Shipping, which met at the Parliament House under the Chairpersonship of Senator. Gulshan Saeed on Monday.

Senate Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping on Monday constituted a 3-member Committee to act as an intermediary between National Highway Authority (NHA) and local population / influentials to develop road and rail links with the Gwadar Port. Senator Dr. Abdul Malik heads the committee 

Other members of the sub committee include senators Dr. Muhammad Ismail Buledi and Mir Israrullah Khan to sort out issues with the locals especially regarding acquisition of land and security problems in Balochistan to develop road and rail links for Gwadar Port. 

They called upon the Government to accord the highest priority to the project. 

The Chairman NHA, in his briefing to the Committee, stated that road connectivity with the hinterland is key to market the Port for transit trade with Afghanistan, Central Asian Republics and China. 

The road linkages to Gwadar comprise the following sectors; Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab-Panjgur-Nag-Basima-Surab (N-85) links Gwadar to N-25 RCD Highway at Surab. The NHA has awarded contract for up-gradation of this federalised road to the FWO. This road shall connect Gwadar to N-85 & N-25- RCD Highway at Khuzdar and N-55 Indus Highway at Ratodero.. This road links Gwadar to Quetta and Chamman through N-25-RCD Highway. 

The Senate Committee was also given a presentation on development of Rs. 100 billion Gwadar-Quetta Rail-link project and the reasons why it was stalled. The Committee took a strong exception to the provincial Governments violation of the ban on sale of state lands imposed by the federal Government in Balochistan. 

The Government/Railway prized land was allegedly sold by the unscrupulous elements in the provincial administration to private housing societies / land developers at throw away prices. 

The same societies, it was alleged, are now demanding millions of Rupees from the railways to provide land for construction of Container Yard. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*First ship arrives at Gwadar port​*
LAHORE: A ship carrying 72,000 tonnes of wheat arrived at Gwadar Port on Monday  the first to come to Pakistans largest deep-water port since its inauguration last year. Dawn News television channel reported that a private company had chartered the ship, which came from Russia and arrived in the evening. Earlier, the Gwadar port administration had asked the Karachi Port Trust and the Ministry of Ports and Shipping for help in handling the ship. 

According to the channel, the port authorities and the shipping company had not decided until Saturday on how to handle the cargo. The port administration had arranged three tugs instead of the usual two, the channel said. It said the port would initially be used as captive cargo for trans-shipment purposes only. daily times monitor

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*Experts concerned over safe docking: POS Glory arrives at Gwadar Port ​* 
KARACHI (March 11 2008): Amid a wave of apprehensions about safe berthing of a Panamax bulk carrier at Gwadar Port the Singaporean port operator would reduce draft of the 76,508dwt vessel, which has hit outer-anchorage of the newly constructed port on Monday.

M/v POS Glory carrying 72,700 metric tonnes (MT) of Russian wheat has finally arrived at territorial waters of Gwadar Port, sources in Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) told Business Recorder. "The ship has arrived Monday at 10:45 AM and is standing at the outer-anchorage," said an official in GPA.

He said to ensure safe berthing and handling of the Hong Kong's flag-carrier the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) would go for lighterage of the 225-meter long vessel by another ship from Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) at the outer-anchorage. "M/v Hyderabad of PNSC will reach Gwadar Port tomorrow (Tuesday) at 9:30 pm and through sucking machinery will take 18,000 MT bulk wheat from POS Glory," said the GPA official.

He said after lighterage POS Glory, which has a 14.038-meter summer draft, would be reduced to 12.5 meter from the present 13.9-meter. "Once it loses 18,000 tonnes of wheat the ship's draft will become 12.5 meter, which can easily be accommodated at port," he added.

When asked about destiny of the 18,000 MT discharged cargo, the GPA official said it was yet to be decided that whether M/v Hyderabad would unload the cargo at Karachi Port or at Port Qasim. "We have not finalised it but most probably it would be Port Qasim which deals with major bulk shipments of the country," he said.

On arrangements made by the PSA the official said the stevedoring company had arranged all necessary equipment including machinery etc to handle the ship which is owned by White Cherry Shipping S.A and operated by Cido Shipping, South Korea.

M/v POS Glory, which was readied for sailing on July 27, 2005, has an official speed of 15.6 knots and 10177 MT light-ship-weight with a 39,964 gross international tonnage and 26,025 net tonnage.

The ports and shipping experts have been in a persistent grip of apprehensions that due to shortage of the needed infrastructure the newly constructed Gwadar Port would not be able to berth the 225m-long vessel as soon as the government had declared Gwadar destination of over 72000 MT wheat. Experts have raised concerns about docking of the 225m-long vessel in view of the danger it may pose to the newly constructed berths. They say that the port has only two 30-tonne bollard-pull tugs, whereas the Panamax vessel needs at least two tugs of 60-tonnes BP to turn it in the port's 480m basin.

They fear that if the less powerful tugs are used for the huge vessel it may swing them and cause an accident. However, when asked if the PSA was facing any difficulty in berthing or handling of the vessel the GPA official replied in negative. "No, there will be no problem we will berth and handle the ship safely," he added.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port cargo handling kicks off ​* 
Sunday, March 16, 2008

ISLAMABAD: Following decades of perseverance, Gwadar Port finally making history by beginning its cargo handling from Saturday.

Experts said that besides Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Central Asian countries Tajikistan, Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan Russian states would also be using this port, which would be fetching Pakistan huge revenue in terms of foreign exchange, local media reported.

Gwadar Port would be deeper than all other ports in the Gulf, Arabian Sea, Bay of Bengal and others located in this sea belt and huge cargo ships up to 0.25 million tonnes could anchor at Gwadar.

One phase of the port has already been completed, which include three berths and one ramp 600-meter long capable of accommodating several ships at a time.

In the other phase, 10 more berths would be constructed. Besides, the construction on road links with Central Asia was underway. 892-kilometer long motorway would be connecting Gwadar with Turbat, Awaran, Khuzdar and Naudero, which would also help pave the way for road communication with China.

Besides, a network of roads is being laid to connect Gwadar with Iran and Afghanistan.

Experts said that Gwadar city in future would turn into an international hub of industrial and commercial activity, which would not only play a key role in the economic development of Balochistan, but also the entire country. 

Gwadar Port cargo handling kicks off


----------



## Neo

*Golden Palms Residential Estate - Gwadar*



Golden Palms Residential Estate is one of the most prominent projects recently launched in Gwadar &#65533; the new port city of Pakistan. It is situated at the Western end of the city overlooking the Gwadar West Bay. This prestigious residential development, spanning 1000 acres along the pristine waters of the Gwadar beach, promises an exclusive lifestyle with its breathtaking vistas and wealth of quality amenities i.e. hotel, shopping plaza, community centers, sports facilities, urban parks and piazzas and ancillary facilities including a water desalination plant.
Meinhardt are the Principal Consultants - providing master planning, architecture, infrastructure engineering, and project / construction management services. Infrastructure planning and design include earthworks, roads, bridges, culverts, under/over-passes, water supply, sewerage, drainage, electrical and telecommunication networks.


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo

*CHINESE TO CONSTRUCT CIVIL-MILITARY AIRPORT AT GWADAR ​*
By B. Raman

In my earlier article titled "GWADAR: BALOCHS BLAST DEAL WITH SINGAPORE COMPANY", I had mentioned as follows: " The China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC), which is constructing the two phases of the Gwadar port, has also been given the contract for the construction of a new airport at Gwadar in about 18 months at a cost of $40-50 million. Curiously, whereas the other commercial airports of Pakistan are run by the Civil Aviation Department, the Gwadar airport is proposed to be run by the army and the Air Force. According to Baloch sources, the Pakistani authorities have agreed to allow the Chinese Air Force to use this airport in an emergency. " 

*2.* The following details of this project have since become available from an article titled "Militarisation of Balochistan" written by columnist Mir Mohammad Ali Talpur in the "Post" of February 1, 2007: 

-The Chinese will be building the airport 26 km away to the north-east of the existing airport towards Pasni. 

-Disregarding the normal procedure, a sum of Rs.1.05 billion for the acquisition of 6,500 acres of land has been released to the Military Estate Officer in Quetta instead of to the Civil Aviation Authority. The land for the airport has already been acquired by the Military Land and Cantonments Department. The JFK airport in New York, one of the largest in the world, covers an area of only 4,930 acres. The land on which the proposed new Gwadar airport will be located is much more than the land on which the JFK airport is located and twice the size of the land on which London's Heathrow airport is located (2,965 acres). In Heathrow, one plane lands or takes off every 46 seconds. Such heavy commercial traffic is never visualied in any airport of Pakistan even in the medium and long terms. Such a huge airport near Gwadar would, therefore, have other objectives. It will serve as a mammoth airbase. 

-The total native population of Gwadar is 160,000. The construction of the airport and the deep-sea port will require many times more people. Sixty thousand people are employed to construct the fifth terminal of the Heathrow airport on 260 acres of land. The number of people required for the construction of the second phase of the Gwadar port and the new airport would be twice the native population of Gwadar. 

-The military authorities had initially envisaged inducting 2.5 million people (non-Balochs) from the other parts of Pakistan into Balochistan to work in the various projects. The present estimate of the requirement of non-Balochs from other provinces has gone up to five million. This massive influx will deprive the Balochs of their rights. The Government's promise that the non-Balochs settled in Balochistan will not have the right to vote in the local elections to the provincial or federal assembly is an eyewash. 

-These projects are serving the two-fold objective of militarising the province and relegating the local population to a minority status. 

-The Federal Government has not only been indiscriminately militarising the province, but is also nuclearising it by establishing three nuclear testing sites and six missile testing ranges, without bothering to consult the local Government and people. 

-New cantonments are planned at Kohlu, Khuzdar and Dera Bugti, although there are already four major cantonments and 56 mini cantonments along with about 600 check-posts. The Pakistan Air Force already has six bases and the Navy three. 

*3.* In their statements on the subjugation of the Balochs, the Baloch nationalist leaders have drawn attention to the following additional factors, which are responsible for the increasing anger of the Balochs: 

-Natural gas was discovered in Balochistan in 1953 and 1954-55. Seventy per cent of Pakistan's gas supply comes from Balochistan and 45 per cent of the gas supply from the Sui gas fields in the Dera Bugti area. The Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL) produces 720 to 750 million cubic feet of gas per day from its 80 plus wells. The gas reserves discovered were estimated at 9,625 trillion cubic feet. Balochistan produces natural gas worth Rs.85 billion annually, but gets a mere Rs. seven billion as royalty from the Federal Government. The royalty is based on well-head value and not the market value whereas the Government of Punjab is paid royalty for the gas produced in its territory at market value. 

-The gas produced from Balochistan is high-heat as compared to the gas produced in the Panj Pir area of Punjab. Whreeas the Balochs are paid a royalty of a meagre Rs.47 per cubic foot for their superior quality gas, the Punjabis are paid Rs.222 per cubic foot for their gas of inferior quality. Even this meagre royalty is not being paid regularly. The Federation owes Balochistan a sum of Rs. one trillion on account of royalty since 1953. Whereas the Government has no difficulty in finding funds for the armed forces, it says it does not have funds to clear the past dues to the Baloch people, who are afraid that these dues may ultimately be written off. 

-The Sui gas is the single largest source of energy supply for industries, power generation, agriculture, commerce and domestic use all over Pakistan. It is also used for the manufacture of fertilisers and chemicals. While all the cities, towns and many of the villages in Pakistan enjoy the benefit of the gas produced in Balochistan, only the military cantonments, four of the 28 districts and 250 of the 28,000 villages of Balochistan enjoy the benefit. 

-Next to gas, Balochistan has the largest reserve of coal in Pakistan. All the mining and refining contracts have been awarded to Punjabi companies. Ninety per cent of the coal mine workers are from Punjab. 

-China is participating with the Punjabis in the plundering of the natural resources of Balochistan. Chinese firms have been given the contracts for the exploitation of the coal reserves in Sandik. The Chinese firms transmit 50 per cent of their profits to China, give 48 per cent to the Federal Government and give only two per cent to the Balochs towards royalty. 

-The Ormara naval base in Balochistan employs 10,000 civilians of whom only 40 are locals. The remaining are from Punjab, many of them Punjabi ex-servicemen. 

-When Balochistan agreed to join Pakistan at the time of its independence in 1947, the Pakistan Government agreed to pass a law laying down that only Balochs would be recruited to Government jobs in the provincial administration. This law has since been quitely annulled. However, the law fixing a quota for Baloch recruits in the Federal Government is still on the statute book, but only non-Balochs---mainly Punjabis---re-settled in Balochistan are recruited against this Federal quota. Of the 72 senior posts in the Balochistan Government, only eight are occupied by Balochs. The remaining are occupied by non-Balochs---mostly Punjabis. The Frontier Constabulary (FC) units deployed in Balochistan for maintaining internal security have a total strength of about 35,000. Not one of them is a Baloch. The FC makes recruitment only in the other provinces and from amongst the Punjabi settlers in Balochistan. 

-In addition to the FC, 44,000 Pakistan Army troops are deployed in Balochistan---thus making a total of 79,000 members of the security forces deployed in Balochistan to suppress the Balochs---- almost the same number as Gen. Pervez Musharraf claims to have deployed in the Federally-administered Tribal Areas (FATA) against Al Qaeda and the Neo Taliban. In Balochistan, there is one member of the Federal Security forces for every 36 civilian, which is much, much higher than the corresponding ratio in NATO-occupied Afghanistan and the US-occupied Iraq. Last year, the US reportedly objected to the Pakistan Army diverting some of the helicopter gunships given by it for use against Al Qaeda and the Neo Taliban in the FATA to Balochistan for use against the Baloch nationalists. Following this, the Pakistan Army has received some helicopters from China for use in Balochistan. 

-Unless royalty is paid to the Balochs for every foot of their territory through which the proposed gas pipeline from Iran to India via Pakistan will pass, the Baloch nationalists are determined to see that this pipeline does not become a reality. The Balochs allege that in the deal signed by a Singapore company with the military-dominated Federal Government for the management of the Gwadar port there is a secret clause under which the Singapore company has agreed not to recruit any Baloch, who is not approved by the Federal Government after security vetting. They have reiterated their determination to oppose the working of the Singapore company in every way they can. 

*4.* According to the Reuters news agency, gas supply to parts of Quetta was disrupted for over 12 hours on February 10, 2007, after suspected militants blew up a major gas pipeline. The 16-inch diameter pipeline was ruptured in the Kili Kambarani locality on the outskirts of Quetta. The explosion caused a huge fire which forced the suspension of the main centre supplying gas to the city. Residents of the provincial capital had to make do without gas in extremely cold weather. The police and the Sui Southern Gas Company (SSGC) authorities reached the spot soon after the explosion. The repair works started immediately. However, the supply of gas was restored only to some parts of the city through alternative arrangements. Supply to the remaining parts of Quetta was still suspended.

Chinese to Construct Civil-Military Airport at Gwadar


----------



## mujahideen

Glory to Gwadar? 

_Maqbool Malik_

ISLAMABAD - The call of first-ever merchant ship Panamax class bulk carrier POS Glory at deep-sea Gwadar Port in mysterious circumstances last month has raised many eyebrows.
Background discussions with shipping industry sources by TheNation have revealed likelihood of a deliberate attempt to bring POS Glory, 75,000DWT to cover up some major unlawful activity relating to countrys so-called first deep-sea port.
According to the sources, POS Glory was in fact too large a ship that could take berth at the port because of constraints relating to permissible draught to sail through the ports navigation channel.
As a result the ship that sailed from Canada to discharge 72,000 tons of wheat at Gwadar was forced to anchor miles away in the sea and was made able to discharge remaining wheat only after offloading up to 9,000 tons by another merchant ship m.v. Hyderabad of national flag carrier, National Shipping Corporation of Pakistan (PNSC). 
This, sources maintained, had led to increase in the cost of shipping the commodity at the user end.
Sources argued that call of POS Glory would not have caused such an embarrassing situation had the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) maintained the planned 14.5-meter depth, whereas the existing depth of the channel and three operational multipurpose berths was stated to be 12.5 meters by the time the POS Glory reached the outer anchorage of the port.
Sources blamed the GPA to be largely responsible for the mess created by the arrival of such a large ship, and apprehended that the port authority was caught in the middle because of its failure to maintain the required depth.
They also blamed the port manager and operator Singapore-based firm PSA and its Pakistani associates that have been favoured by the former government by awarding unprecedented 40 years tax free concession in February 2007 and could have advised the GPA not to allow call to POS Glory in the given situation.
Since the award last year, the PSA has neither made any worth mentioning investment nor it has installed any cargo handling equipment as per the agreement. Sources said the company had recently undertaken installation of container handling cranes.
Sources further pointed out that the PSA had no operational activity in the entire Middle East region after it abandoned the Aden port few years ago but had secured the Gwadar Port concession although there were two other potential investors including the Hong Kong-based Hutchison Ports Holdings and Dubai-based DP World. 

The Nation


----------



## Neo

*Breaking the jinx of Gwadar port ​* 
ARTICLE (April 15 2008): Gwadar Port Project is beset by a 'comedy' of errors (or is it a "tragedy of errors")? A press report says, "Gwadar Port finally made history by beginning its cargo handling from March 15, 2008."

Once it is fully operational, and all its facilities and infra-structure in place(in complete working order after due testing and trial runs), Gwadar has the potential to be a much more lucrative port than Karachi or Port Qassim, for several reasons:

1) Its geographical and strategic location at the mouth of Strait of Hormuz, and as a deep water open sea port, an advantage not enjoyed by Dubai, Khark Island or Kish (in the Gulf) for instance. There may be competition with Chahbahar port in Iran, but certain political and economic constraints of Iran tend to negate the prospects of Chahbahar in comparison with Gwadar. As a gateway to the landlocked states in Central Asia, and China, Gwadar has no peer.

The advantages of Dubai as a free port, and a tax-free regime, can be overcome by declaring Gwadar also, as a free port for entrepot trade.

2) Climate: Though Gwadar is terribly hot during summer, it does not suffer from the "boiler-room" humidity of the ports in the Gulf, so comparatively, it is a more salubrious place for its inhabitants. Of course, Dubai is far more developed as a really cosmopolitan city and international trade centre, with a fairly long history of trade relations. It is more so because of oil, and the ostentatious display of immense wealth, which Pakistan will take years to emulate. Probably this factor can also work into Gwadar's favour as a much cheaper place and a better locale for cost of doing business, as well as a much better educated and sophisticated human resource powerhouse.

3) It is true that Pakistan is no match for UAE or Iran or other Gulf States in terms of financial strength. However, the backing it receives from China, and the in-built advantage of direct access to nd from Central Asian States (and through them by overland routes to Russia and Europe on one hand, and Korea and Japan on the other), offers to Pakistan a unique opportunity to cash in on its fortunate geo-strategic locale. In years to come, particularly when Balochistan is fully developed and its natural resources harnessed to the optimum, there are good chances, in the not too distant future, to achieve a degree of prosperity rivalling the oil producers.

4) It is obvious that development of Gwadar as a thriving port, depends on adequate and modern infra-structure in its hinterland, and it is assumed that the authorities are alive to the dire necessity of immediate attention to this aspect.

5) The emerging new oil and gas centres around the Caspian seek outlets for their products and Gwadar offers a two-way outlet to markets East and West, North and South, unhampered by the conflicts in much of the region.

6) Initially some dissuasion is to be expected from the existing port facilities in the region, who would naturally be miffed at emergence of a strong contender, but that will gradually subside when they realise the potential of expanding their own business through these new facilities.

7) One big constraint is financing the project with all its paraphernalia and infra-structure, but the future revenue generation potential of the new port will soon recoup the initial outlay, and much more besides.

8) The boon to employment opportunities and social uplift it will bring about will solve the age-old problems faced by the so-far most neglected province of Pakistan, although it has the largest landmass among all the provinces. The fillip to industries, mining, agriculture, horticulture, animal husbandry, trade and commerce in Balochistan will have a domino-effect on other regions as well, all for the better.

9) The cumulative effect of all the above and other factors too numerous to mention will be the gateway for a prosperous and powerful Pakistan, God willing.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## 0UTL4W

when will gwadar be fully connected to central asia and china in terms of infrastructure? 
and how much revenue will it bring in per annum?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by muse View Post
> Maybe instead of playing victim of USA, Pakistan should decide that it will end the possibility of vulnerablty on it's Western border by destroying all tribal militias, destroying the radical Islamist terrorist networks operating from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that not be better than destroying ourselves by blaming all sides except those who are actually the root of all this problem?
> Its very easy to sit here and say destroy all tribal militias, without actually giving it a thought about the consequences of it. Consider this if Texas was baluchistan and US pakistan, would the US have had done the same thing, no they would have never even think of doing so. US doesnt give a two centt crap about who lives or die in baluchistan, to them they are all the same. It is us who need to identify who are innocent pakistanies just like you and me and who are radical groubs. And then again we need to identify who we can sit and talk with and who we cannot.The ones that only know the way of the gun yes indeed give them their way but remember military action is not always the best solution. Remember what happened in east pakistan.
> People of baluchistan have been deprived of their rights, we are the ones that forced them their young generation to look otherwise because the state could not provide them with education, proper food, clothing and most importantly jobs. We need to except this responsibility and the sooner we do the better it would be for pakistan.
> This is exactly what the US opposes too, they just want pakistan to remain busy in this so called WOT, so that a war like situation is kept alive in baluchistan, an area that is rich in minerals and resources not to forget the importance of gawdar which the US is strongly against too and the iran pakistan gas pipeline. There are countless US objectives in this area not just WOT. WOT is just an excuse to keep the US presence in the area and for holding a strong grip on countires like pakistan.
> You can do all you want, US will still come up with something to blame you. Sometimes by not doing enough on WOT and others by the fear of nuclear fall out in the hands of terrorists. How many demands will you comply too and for how long?
Click to expand...


The above is from Icecold,

Any comments?


----------



## mounty

^^^^^^^^

why indians are dying for gwader ??


----------



## UnitedPak

_06/05/2008_
*Japan to invest in Gwadar, Karachi port*

KARACHI: Japanese investors are keen to establish an Automobile City with an investment of $50 million at Karachi or Gwadar Port. The statement came form a delegation of Japanese investors during a meeting with Information Minister Sindh, Shazia Marri, at her office here on Monday.
The delegation led by Irfan Ahmed also said that Japanese businessmen were keen to invest in IT and energy sectors in Pakistan.
The information minister, during the meeting, said that the government would encourage foreign investments in automobile, information technology and energy sectors and give special incentives to foreign investors.
She said the incumbent government is striving to eliminate poverty and unemployment from the country. The government will not only encourage foreign investment but also give incentives to them, she added. Marri pointed out that the Pakistan was facing financial crises and the government sought huge investment to tackle the situation, adding the government was ready to give more incentives to investors.-

Japan to invest in Gwadar, Karachi port - News


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar Port concession questioned*



_By Parvaiz Ishfaq Rana_


*KARACHI, May 13*: Port and shipping experts have drawn the attention of the Competition Commission of Pakistan towards the monopolistic status of the Port of Singapore Authority International (PSAI), which has been given the 40-year concession to run the Gwadar Port.

The experts have challenged that under the Competition Commission Ordinance, 2007 no single party or company could be given monopolistic control of an entity. However, the Gwadar Port had been handed over by the government early last year to PSAI on 40-year concession.

It is stated that the PSAI had not only been given total control of marine services, and cargo handling but also the possession of the economic zone of the port.

This is in total violation of the CCP regulations and should be rectified at the earliest. It is no wonder, these experts said, why the PSAI having monopolistic control of the port is not inviting shipping lines even after passing of 16 months.

Gwadar Port sources told Dawn that at present, only two refurbished 22-year old gantry cranes had been installed and one pilot boat of much lesser power of 10-knot and tug boat with Bollard pull 24 ton are at the port.

Experts believe that the port needs a pilot boat with 16-knot speed and tug boat with Bollard pull 60 ton to handle large vessels at the deep sea port.

The PSAI has so far not unfolded its business plan or set its port operational targets and the role of the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and the ministry of ports and shipping in this regard is also questionable, the experts said.

In their opinion a major flaw in the signing of concession by allowing a single party to have a monopolistic control over all operations of the port, is the main hurdle in smooth functioning of the port.

A senior expert in port and shipping said if the PSAI could invest up to $60 million in construction of a new container terminal at Kandla, India, then why it was reluctant to spend a single penny in Gwadar Port.


Gwadar Port concession questioned -DAWN - Business; May 14, 2008


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

say hello to privatization, globalisation, and free trade. conceding everything for "40 years" had to one of the most stupidest things I've seen. no port has any agreement that long, the max is usually 20 years.

I smell a foreign hand in this matter, what does everyone think? I was always wondering why the PSA has never done anything in Gwadar? 

you only have to look at the pictures of development, you'll see the same orange cranes that you saw two years ago. the only thing i see that's good for gwadar is to nationalize it and put it under private profit-oriented control.


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

UnitedPak said:


> *Gwadar Port concession questioned*
> 
> 
> 
> _By Parvaiz Ishfaq Rana_
> 
> 
> *KARACHI, May 13*:
> It is stated that the PSAI had not only been given total control of marine services, and cargo handling but also the possession of the economic zone of the port.
> 
> Experts believe that the port needs a pilot boat with 16-knot speed and tug boat with Bollard pull 60 ton to handle large vessels at the deep sea port.
> 
> 
> A senior expert in port and shipping said if the PSAI could invest up to $60 million in construction of a new container terminal at Kandla, India, then why it was reluctant to spend a single penny in Gwadar Port.
> 
> 
> Gwadar Port concession questioned -DAWN - Business; May 14, 2008



Do the first lines mean that the profit and what is shipped out of the port are all upto Singapore. I hope its not, not for 40-years.
So we make a very big deep sea port and don't have enough boat and crane power.


----------



## UnitedPak

Gwadar Pictures from March 2008
(Found on Skyscrapercity)

Coastline





Zaver Pearl Continental Hotel 




View attachment b9c6719a3e49489d6eafe1898ae91e9f.jpg

View attachment 6e5055691573a5311e276d6736c8c22b.jpg




> Zaver Pearl Continental Hotel Gwadar, a Five Star Hotel situated on a cliff (Koh-e-Batil), overlooking the port, city and surrounded by azure Arabian waters. The hotel is equipped with all those features which are mark of the Hashoo Group. Brief summary of those features are as under:
> 
> Guest Rooms Facilities:
> 
> * 120 air conditioned guest rooms including suites, with balconies, located on four floors.
> * Provided with most modern facilities, including multi channel TV, fridge, safe and 24 hours room service.
> * Hi-TecH communication system including high speed internet connectivity.
> 
> Features:
> 
> * 24 hours coffee shop with seating capacity for 160 guests.
> * Specialty restaurant with seating capacity for 95 guests and 3 private dining rooms each accommodating 10 guests.
> * 500 seats capacity Banquet Hall (can be sub-divided into two) with pre function space for 250 guests, availability of audio visual and provision of separate entrance.
> * Open air Bar-B-Q court
> * Business center with three secretarial offices and two meeting rooms, fully equipped with modern communication and audio visual equipments, dinning room / bar facility for 55 guests.
> * Male and female swimming pools with fully equipped health club.
> * Shopping arcade.
> * Meditation court.
> * Two high speed scenic elevators.
> * Spacious main lobby and ground floor.
> * Full laundry and dry cleaning services.
> * International standard fire safety and emergency systems.
> * Adequate car parking.
> * Beautifully landscaped surroundings with water bodies.











View attachment a447efda25c9a3f9d5590557141e1768.jpg


----------



## mujahideen

Gwadar port cant be operational before 2011

KARACHI: Gwadar port cannot be made operational before 2011 as it lacks required infrastructure, communication network and utilities, Minister for Ports and Shipping Qamaruzzaman Kaira said on Tuesday. 

I am shocked to learn that the port has no proper road linkages. No rail network. Even electricity is not there, he told reporters after inaugurating an overpass on MA Jinnah Road. 

He said many cases of embezzlement, corruption and misuse of authority were reported in the Gwadar port, and other allied projects. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar to get Rs 1.722 billion in PSDP 2008-09​*
By Ijaz Kakakhel

ISLAMABAD: Keeping in view the strategic importance of Gwadar Port, the federal government has allocated Rs 1.722 billion for its development in the next fiscal year 2008-09.

In this regard allocations for six ongoing and one new development project has been approved in National Economic Council (NEC) meeting presided by Prime Minister of Pakistan. Total cost of these seven projects relating to development of Gwadar Port is Rs 27.681 billion. 

The single new project for Gwadar development is construction, supply and installation of two Pontoons (low-level platforms) at Gwadar Fish Harbour-Mini Port worth Rs 33.400 million. 

The on-going six projects are: Gwadar Deep Water Port (Phase-I) including deepening of channel worth Rs 16.380 billion, Gwadar Port Civic Center, Gwadar worth Rs 199.730 million, Eastbay expressway to link National Road Network, Gwadar with cost of Rs 3.767 billion, Construction of fish landing jetty and allied harbor facilities at Surbandar- East Bay  Gwadar worth Rs 672.674 million, Construction of fish landing Jetty and allied Harbor Facilities at Pakistan  West Bay Gwadar at Pushukan worth Rs 628.500 million and Gwadar - Turbat - Hoshab Section (200 km) of Gwadar  Ratoder Road (650 km) M-9 worth Rs 6 billion. The government expect that the last project namely, Gwadar - Turbat - Hoshab Section (200 km) of Gwadar  Ratoder Road (650 km) M-9 will cost Rs 8.533 billion till June 30 2008 and it surpass the actual amount Rs 6 billion total cost of the project. For next fiscal year, the government has allocated Rs 1 billion in the PSDP 2008-09. 

The government is expecting that Rs 26.118 billion will be spent on the the six ongoing projects till 20 June. 

The government has allocated Rs 200 million in the PSDP 2008-09 for Gwadar Deep Sea Water Port (Phase-I), Rs 38.730 million has been allocated for Gwadar Port Civic Center, Gwadar, Rs 100 million to be provided for East Bay Expressway to Link National Raod Network, Gwadar, Rs 175 million allocated for Construction of Fish Landing Jetty and Allied Harbor Facilities at Surbandar East Bay Gwadar, Rs 175 million has been allocated for Construction of Fish Landing Jetty and Allied Harbor Facilities at Pakistan West Bay Gwadar at Pushukan and Rs 1 billion for Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab Section (200 km) of Gwadar  Ratoder Road (650 km) M-9. 

The Gwadar port project arose from a Sino-Pak agreement signed in March 2002 under which China Harbor Construction Corporation is building the port. Beijing has provided $198 million and Islamabad $50 million. 

Gwadar is also visualized as becoming a regional hub, serving commercial traffic to and from the Mid East, the Persian Gulf, and Chinas Xinjiang province, Iran, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Its location at the mouth of the Persian Gulf and at the opposite end of the strategic choke points of Straits of Hormuz and the Gulf of Oman enhances its strategic importance. Its development could as well favourably influence the geo-strategic environment of the region and have an overall beneficial impact on Pakistan. 

Additionally, the port would facilitate efficient exploitation of Pakistans exclusive economic zone, which so far has remained largely unexplored. The area is known to be rich in fisheries and if the 600 kilometer long coastal line is fully exploited, it could give a substantial boost to fish and crab exports and promote food-processing industries. Gwadar, lying close to the oil rich Gulf-states, could be a potential source of offshore gas and oil reserves.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*Cabinet proposes a revisit of Gwadar Port contract ​* 
ISLAMABAD (June 26 2008): The federal cabinet has proposed a revisit of the contract signed between a consortium of Singapore Port Authority (SPA)/AKD Securities and Shaukat Aziz-led government on Gwadar Port, well-placed sources told Business Recorder.

The cabinet had considered 'Gwadar Port Authority's revised bill for carving a new corporate structure of the port' in its meeting on June 4 but did not clear the bill due to several reservations. "The GPA affairs as well as the contract signed with the foreign operator called for a thorough review in consultation with the Balochistan government," sources quoted Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani as saying.

The cabinet was informed that the previous cabinet, on 27 June, 2007, had approved the draft bill for the establishment of GPA, subject to certain conditions including provisions relating to appointment of chairman and members of the board and their term of office, etc.

The Master Plan and business strategy of Gwadar Port envisaged that the chairman and members of the board shall be non-executive. The responsibility for management of all affairs of the authority would rest with the Chief Executive Officer who would act as the co-opted board member and would report to the non-executive chairman and the board on all matters including those delegated by him to his subordinate officers.

The Ministry of Law and Justice has vetted the draft bill titled 'Gwadar Port Authority Act, 2008' prepared by the Ministry of Ports and Shipping. However, the cabinet observed that the draft bill is flawed and contains self-contradictory provisions. Moreover, the proposed corporate structure was not in line with best international practices.

The cabinet after detailed discussion over the controversial draft bill has decided that it should be first examined by a committee comprising Ministers of Port and Shipping, Finance, Law and the Deputy Chairman of Planning Commission. It has also been decided that one Minister from Balochistan should also be co-opted.

It is not yet clear whether the committee has submitted its report to the Prime Minister for consideration. According to sources, phase-II of the project will be implemented on BOO (Build-Own-Operate) or BOT (Built-Own-Transfer) basis. Phase-II envisages construction of 10 more berths eastward of 4,200m long coast in phases under private sector as and when the utilisation on the existing berths under Phase-I reaches maximisation (ie 70 percent).

The port would be provided road and rail link with the national network. Port of Singapore Authority International (PSAI) has been assigned the job of port development under Phase-II in the concession agreement for 40 years. Gwadar Port is expected to contribute $42.2 billion, in terms of investment, revenues and income received from its entire operations to the exchequer, over a period of 40 years.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port: Stop running in circles ​*
EDITORIAL (June 27 2008): The Federal Cabinet has deferred approval of Gwadar Port Authority Bill 2008, on the ground the draft was "flawed and contained self-contradictory provisions". It has proposed a review of the contract signed by GPA with the port operator. It has become a norm in Pakistan to be critical of the predecessor's decisions and policies instead of building upon his good work.

In the present case, it is also an attempt to seek political mileage and pacify the angry Baloch nationalists who did not have a say in awarding contracts in the province. The Planning Commission, the provincial government of Balochistan and the Gwadar district Nazim were fully involved from the stage of conception to construction of berths by Chinese contractors and subsequent award of contract to a world class port operator.

Even the Master Plan for the city of Gwadar as well as the terms of the contract with regard to it and tax holiday period were approved at the Federal Cabinet level with the participation of the former Chief Minister Jam Yousuf. Back in 1996, the then Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto approved the construction of a deep-water port project at Gwadar on BOT terms of 50 years.

OTHER APPROVED TERMS INCLUDED: (A) 18,000 hectares of land to be provided by the Government of Balochistan "free of cost"; (B) Wapda to provide electricity; (C) NHA to construct 895 kilometres Gwadar-Rato Dero Road and Gwadar-Karachi Coastal Highway; (D) Free of cost (except development charges) land to be provided for establishing industrial ventures and warehouses and; (E) Offer of concessions comparable with those available to existing free zones in Far East to world class companies.

After the imposition of Martial Law in 1999, the project was, however, cancelled. While celebrating 50 years of Pak-China Friendship in 2002, China agreed to construct the port with $250 million loan on generous terms Phase-I of the project being construction of 600 meters of berths.

In 2006, tender was floated for operation of Gwadar Port, marine services and Free Zone on BOT for 40 years. After due competitive process, GPA signed an agreement with Port Singapore Authority. As per terms, PSA delegated the task to three joint venture companies.

One was to operate the port, the other to provide pilot and bunkering services and the third company to develop the free zone. Two locals, namely: AKD and NLC partnered PSA in these companies.

The slow progress to get Gwadar fully functional has nothing to do with the agreements between GPA and PSA. Further, no port can function without a commercial hinterland attached to it with requisite infrastructure for domestic and transit cargo. Land bank is a must for Gwadar.

KPT has 4,000 acres; Port Qasim has 10,000 acres and Gwadar needs 30,000 hectares. And, just like any other port Gwadar needs road and rail connectivity.

Instead of witch-hunting, the new ministerial committee should look into the real causes of slow progress at Gwadar. The Federal Cabinet needs to come up with adequate funding for providing the hinterland to the port. It also needs to be ascertained who violated the Prime Minister's 1996 directive to Balochistan government to provide land free of cost.

And, why was the 2001 directive of the Prime Minister to freeze allotment of all land in Gwadar city area and transfer of all government land to the port not undertaken? The legal status of these Prime Ministerial directives need to be ascertained. The Shaukat Aziz Cabinet after due approval from President Musharraf had ordered the Pakistan Navy to shift to a new location and have the earmarked contiguous area of the port transferred to GPA.

The sale of land in Gwadar to outsiders has created a siege mentality in the Mekran Coastal belt. Locals feel that the outsiders would reduce them to a minority. This line of thinking is not unique among the nationalists. There are states where outsiders cannot own property in a province and also do not have a right of vote. For the sake of strengthening the Federation, these Baloch sensitivities should be addressed.

To make Gwadar port functional, Pakistan Navy and Coast Guard lands should be handed to the operator. The Port Master Plan should be strictly adhered to. And, completion of Gwadar-Rato Dero Road by 2010 must be ensured.

For the first few years the government will have to provide inducement for import of bulk cargo at Gwadar, and, live up to its commitments, as per signed agreement, with PSA. Let us not kill the goose; we cannot get the golden eggs if we do so.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## bhangra12345

What is the nearest "big" industrial areas for gwadar?
How are they connected to gwadar?
How far are they from Karachi?

If Karachi is nearer to most of them, gwadar will need investments in developing the industrial hinterland first, more than the port itself.


----------



## smt

thers been all this hype of gwadar being a big asset to pakistan, and making it into a dubai type of place, and a big port. so has anything started hapening til now? has there been any international interest in it or are there even any ships passing through it nowadays?


----------



## Neo

*Japanese investment in Gwadar sought ​* 
Thursday, July 10, 2008

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Wednesday sought Japanese investment by presenting Gwadar port as an ideal location, where it can explore possibilities of investment in fields like petrochemicals, heavy engineering, food processing, metal works, steel products and other export-oriented industries.

Mian Manzoor Ahmad Wattoo, Adviser to the Prime Minister/Minister for Industries, Production and Special Initiatives in a meeting with the Ambassador of Japan Seiji Kojima, who called on him here, stated Pakistan was strategically located as a regional hub with abundant land and natural resources, strong human resources and large and growing domestic market, which offer tremendous investment opportunities to countries like Japan, says a news statement issued here.

Wattoo further said that Japan is one of the leading donor countries giving economic aid to Pakistan and it has played an important role in Pakistans development through economic and technical assistance, thereby promoting strong economic and political relations between the two countries. We want Japan to bring more investment in Pakistan, he said.

Export Processing Zone Authority (EPZA) of Pakistan offers attractive incentives/facilities for investment in EPZs. Investment from Japanese investors is welcome where they can set up their own exclusive country zone in Pakistan.

Wattoo also emphasised that as Pakistans economy is developing, we need more market access in Japan in the areas where Pakistan has the potential to collaborate in terms of technology tie-ups, co-manufacturing, co-financing and co-export.

The ambassador noted that Japan was already cooperating with SMEDA (Small and Medium Enterprises Development Authority), a subsidiary of the Ministry of Industries and Production on various SME projects.

He further said that Japan is concentrating on the development of infrastructure in Pakistan. The ambassador also informed that a Japanese company, YKK, is setting up two plastic mould centers, one in Karachi and one in Lahore.

Japanese investment in Gwadar sought


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani

Nice to hear!


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port to get operational with wheat arrival ​* 
Friday, August 22, 2008

ISLAMABAD: The governments decision to receive imported wheat at the Gwadar Port is aimed at making the port operational and introducing it on international shipping and trade forums.

This will reduce dependency on existing two major ports, Port Qasim and Karachi Port, where larger vessels cannot be handled, and will also provide an alternative source for docking, an official requesting not to be named told The News on Thursday.

Tremendous economic activities will be generated when the vessel carrying 50,000-60,000 tonnes of cargo dock at the port and then about more than 2,000 trucks will be used to transport the imported commodity to upcountry, said the same official, adding that it would also reduce cost and freight charges of handling the imported commodity.

Offloading of ships carrying imported grain on Gwadar Port would spur the local business and trade including that of hotels and restaurants. Moreover, the local labour would get employment and if the trend continues, the shipping activities at Gwadar Port would help in defeating poverty and other miseries of the Baloch people, they hoped. 

To this effect, the government will allow one third of the imported wheat to be offloaded at Gwadar Port for curtailing the cost of importing the commodity, sources in the MINFAL confirmed to The News about berthing of ships at Gwadar port. 

The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet in its meeting on next Tuesday (August 26) will deliberate on the issue as Balochistan Chief Minister, Nawab Aslam Raisani in a meeting with MINFAL requested it to offload some of ships carrying the imported grain at Gwadar Port for the betterment of the people of the province. 

The chief minister further asked the MINFAL that it should issue separate wheat import tenders particularly mentioning Gwadar Port as the port of destination, this would generate revenue for alleviating the miseries and economic woes of the people of the province. 

The ECC of the cabinet in its last meeting directed MINFAL to have reasonable quantity of the imported wheat shipped to Gwadar Port but the Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) has so far accepted bids destined either for Port Qasim or Karachi Port. 

In last years wheat imports of 1.73 million tonnes, only one ship with 75,000 tonnes of commodity docked at Gwadar Port, but it was not properly handled and the cost of imported wheat increased manifold. 

We are recommending the ECC to allow one third of the total imported wheat to be offloaded at Gwadar port as it would help the importing agencies to cut cost and freight, said an official of the MINFAL. 

The TCP has so far booked 1.601 million tonnes of red wheat and four ships carrying 160,000 tonnes of wheat have unloaded the imported quantity either at Port Qasim or Karachi Port and the rest of the shipments too are booked for both ports but not for Gwadar Port. 

The TCP last year booked imported grain in haste and all the ships carrying imported wheat reached the ports one after the other resulting in non availability of berths at ports to unload the commodity. This caused ships to wait beyond their scheduled time resulting in demurrage claims that TCP paid from the national exchequer, sources in the shipping ministry told this correspondent. 

To avoid last years crowding at the port, the MINFAL is also recommending the ECC to divert one third of the ships carrying imported grain to be docked at Gwadar port, MINFAL official said. 

As the port located in wheat deficit area, so the imported grain could also be awarded to the province to meet its domestic requirement while the remaining would be transported through rail to the rest of the country, he added.


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar lacks infrastructure, other facilities ​* 
Sunday, August 24, 2008

KARACHI: Standing Committee on R&D of the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry has shown serious concern over the underdevelopment of Gwadar port as according to a fact-finding report prepared by it, Gwadar port lacks the required infrastructural facilities to make it functional and do any significant operations.

The report read that a nearly 750km coastal road from Karachi to Jiwani near the Iranian border has been in operation for sometime, while a 200km branch road that would link the coastal road to the Indus Highway at Ratto Dero is still not developed.

It further pointed out that there are no internal roads and services like water, gas, power and communications for the new township and the industrial area is non-existent.

There are no warehouses or cold storages in the area and no significant progress has been made so far in respect of the development of commercial and residential areas and buildings, while there are also no labour-related amenities for accommodating thousands of workers to be employed on a functional seaport.

Furthermore, the master plan prepared for the development of Gwadar, which was a fishermens village, had been approved in 2004. 

The western portion had been reserved for development of residential areas while the eastern portion was for industries and warehouses.

However all these expected benefits have remained only in files because there is nothing on the ground so far in and around Gwadar to facilitate such activities, the report further mentioned.


----------



## Neo

*FPCCI concerned over slow development of Gwadar port area​*
ISLAMABAD (August 24 2008): Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) President Tanvir A. Sheikh and the FPCCI Standing Committee on Research and Development on Saturday expressed concern on the under-development of Gwadar Port area.

According to the fact-finding report prepared by 6the FPCCI Standing Committee on R&D Gwadar Port said that there almost in tranquil glory lacking the required infrastructural facilities to make it functional and sans any significant operations.

Nearly 750-km-long coastal road from Karachi to Jiwani near the Iranian border has been in operation for some time. A 200-km branch road that would link the coastal road to the Indus Highway at Ratto-Dero is still not developed.

Tanvir A. Sheikh pointed out that there are no internal roads and services and water, gas, power and communication services for the new township and the industrial zones are non-existent. There are no warehouses or cold storages in the area. No significant progress has been made so far in respect to development of commercial and residential areas and buildings, and there are no labour-related amenities for accommodating thousands of workers to be employed on a functional sea port.

The Gwadar Port project was given to Singapore-based company with the hope that this company will develop the port and will bring the foreign investment for Gwadar. Tavir Sheikh said that Gwadar Port was still not contributing its due share in the economic development of the Pakistan. He demanded that a committee should be constituted with the representation of all stakeholders and the FPCCI.

The representation of the industry is indispensable because the industry will provide employment for the local population and generate revenue for the development activities in Gwadar. The Gwadar Port, the third port of Pakistan borders on Arabian Sea would be deeper than all other ports in the Persian Gulf, Arabian Sea, Indian Sea, Bay of Bengal, and Gulf region and huge cargo ships up to 0.25 million tons could anchor here.

The master plan prepared for the development of Gwadar, which was a fishermen's village had been approved in March 2004. The western portion, which is away from the port, has been reserved for development of residential areas while the eastern portion for establishment of industries and warehouses.

Several projects had been planned for provision of infrastructure, which includes 950-km railway and 900-km motorway to link with the railway and highway systems of the country. But all these expected benefits have so far eluded the locals because developmental works are still to take off.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Uzbekistan wants access to Pakistan's Karachi and Gwadar port *

Uzbek Ambassador Oybek Arif Umanov has said Uzbekistan will consider entering into a tri-partite agreement with Pakistan and Afghanistan in order to gain access to Pakistani ports at Karachi and Gwadar.

In a special interview ahead of the 17th anniversary of Uzbekistan Independence on September 1, Umanov said Pakistan and Uzbekistan had great potential to increase bilateral economic, political, cultural and diplomatic ties. He said, &#8220;Trilateral agreement will help increase volume of bilateral trade.&#8221;

He said the two countries had already signed more than 29 agreements and MOUs. He was optimistic for enhancement in joint ventures and FDI. He said an agreement on transit trade, signed by former prime minister Shaukat Aziz in Tashkent, had opened broad perspectives for exchange of trade.

The ambassador said first Pakistani truck of Pak Caspian Trade Links Company reached Uzbekistan on 17 April 2008 and opened up a corridor for transit cargo to Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan through Uzbekistan and Afghanistan. The truck carried Pakistani products through Afghanistan to Uzbekistan and Kazakhstan and brought back goods and chemicals from Uzbekistan.

He said Pakistan and Uzbekistan agreed to establish joint ventures in textile, pharmaceutical and leather industries and exchanging technology to be used in healthcare sector on March 8 last year during the third session of Pak-Uzbekistan Joint Ministerial Commission (JMC).

He said Pakistan and Uzbekistan could cooperate in tourism and Uzbekistan Airways had already started regular commercial flights (two-three times a week) between Lahore and Tashkent. More than 20 Pakistani tourist companies had signed MOUs with Uzbek companies, he added.

He said both countries were considering possible options for cooperation to exploit energy, particularly gas, in the near future, adding Uzbekistan had already been supplying electricity to seven northern provinces of Afghanistan. &#8220;So it is a matter of time and negotiations to extent these supplies to Pakistan,&#8221; he said. He said Uzbekistan had confirmed stocks of gold, copper, natural gas, tungsten, potassium salts, phosphorus, kaolin and both countries could use these items for bilateral benefit. He said Uzbekistan had been undergoing a process of reforms to modernise, democratise and liberalise all spheres of political and economic life besides making judiciary independent and ensuring human rights. He said Uzbekistan&#8217;s GDP growth rate accounted for 9.5 percent in 2007 and volumes of its industrial and agricultural production had increased by 12.1 percent and 6.1 percent respectively. He said cities of Samarkand, Bukhara, Khiva, Shakhrisabz and Tashkent were symbols of Muslim beauty and that the country had potential for production of agricultural raw materials.

He said the country was celebrating 2008 as &#8216;Year of Youth&#8217; on a proposal of President Islam Karimov. Uzbekistan stood at number three on &#8216;Social Protection Index for Asian Countries&#8217;, prepared by the ADB covering 31 countries, he said. He said Uzbeks had made contributions towards development of world producing great scientists, philosophers, thinkers, religious leaders, commanders and rulers. He said both countries enjoyed cordial relations since the independence of Uzbekistan in 1991. Apart from historical, ethnic, cultural and Islamic bonds, regional cooperation also fostered cooperation between the two countries, he said.

He said he loved Pakistan, which was just like a home away from home for him. &#8220;I have good memories of my previous stay in Karachi and my recent visits to Lahore, Peshawar, Mardan, Badin, Sialkot, Faisalabad, and Changa Manga,&#8221; he said.

The ambassador said Pakistan was historically and culturally a rich country and its people were great, hardworking, decent and cooperative. Umanov called for more academic and cultural exchange programmes between the two countries. &#8220;In this regard, MoUs were signed between International Islamic University Islamabad and Tashkent Islamic University Uzbekistan and Area Study Centre, University of Peshawar Pakistan and Institute of Oriental Studies Academy of Sciences, Tashkent,&#8221; he said.

Uzbekistan wants access to Pakistan's Karachi and Gwadar port

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UnitedPak

Dont know who wrote the above article, but 'He said' a lot, me thinks


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

nice post yaar, UnitedPak this made my day! central asia... now the REAL Great Game begins!


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar, China rail link not commercially viable: Senate told ​* 
ISLAMABAD (September 05 2008): The government has informed the Senate on Thursday that linking Gwadar with China through rail is not commercially viable and the work on the project could only be started if it is required by Pakistan and China for strategic purposes.

The Ministry of Railways informed the House in written replies that a pre-feasibility study for provision of rail link from Havelian to Khunjrab on Pak-China border has been completed in June 2008. A separate study has also been executed for linking Gwadar with Mastung. This link would integrate Gwadar with the rest of existing railway network in the country.

The execution of the two projects was necessary for linking Gwadar with China. The Railway Ministry said the project is not commercially viable. The ministry is of the view that project will be forwarded to the Planning Commission with a request that it might be approved for strategic purposes.

An official, when contacted, said that in this regard Pakistan will require the consent of the Chinese government. According to the official, the projects being launched for strategic purposes, require strong commitment from the two sides as such projects are left unattended if strategic purposes are achieved.

In reply to another question, the ministry admitted that 6.79 acres of land out of total 20.66 acres of railway land are in illegal occupation in Quetta. In Chaman, 60 acres are in illegal occupation out of 373.42 acres. The ministry informed the House that it could not spend Rs 1.43 billion allocated for 1000 High Capacity Wagons during 2007-08. The allocation was revised to Rs 162 million against which Rs 142.68 million was spent.

The ministry said that international tender for procurement/manufacturing of 500 high capacity wagons was re-advertised and it is under evaluation process. Besides this, the work on local manufacturing of 30 bogie brake vans has been started out of which 22 have been completed.

Meanwhile, the Interior Ministry informed that Karachi police have made significant breakthrough in reducing the street crimes. These have been reduced by 40 percent in May 2008 as compared to March 2008. There is 50 percent reduction in vehicle snatching, 25 percent reduction in mobile snatching and 18 percent reduction in cash snatching in 2008.


----------



## gpit

Seems there is no detail as to why the link is not commercially viable. Can't be profitable due to high maintenance cost?


----------



## Neo

gpit said:


> Seems there is no detail as to why the link is not commercially viable. Can't be profitable due to high maintenance cost?



That plus the volume of trade.


----------



## nabeel190

i think gwader is really good place and because china bought the gwader port that will also help pakistan in many ways.


----------



## Neo

nabeel190 said:


> i think gwader is really good place and because china bought the gwader port that will also help pakistan in many ways.



Correction: China didn't buy the port but helped it build and invested around $380 million.
Operational Management and Strategic Planning is in the hands of Singapore Port Trust.


----------



## Awaaz

Well china has not bought it but has major influence in the area as it financed and constructed gwadar port, mostly for benifit of pakistan and its own strategic interests.


----------



## Neo

*TCP to be persuaded to import wheat via Gwadar ​* 
ISLAMABAD (September 08 2008): The government has constituted a three-member committee to convince the Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) to import wheat through Gwadar Port, which is said to be uneconomical, official sources told Business Recorder.

The TCP had been directed by the Economic Co-ordination Committee (ECC) to import wheat through Gwadar Port at the request of Balochistan government, but the Corporation did not implement the decision.

"The TCP is in not importing wheat through Gwadar Port although ECC had decided that some wheat should be imported through Gwadar," the sources added. Responding to the accusations, the TCP chairman said that it was not feasible to import wheat through Gwadar as it would raise costs. There is a wide disparity between Gwadar and other ports, Port Qasim or Karachi Port, with respect to handling and transportation charges, the sources continued.

Sources said some of the ECC members at a recent meeting of the ECC took exception to the attitude of the TCP and insisted that Gwadar be made fully functional regardless of its higher handling and transportation charges.

In order to settle this issue, the ECC approved constitution of a committee under the chairmanship of the Ports and Shipping minister, Commerce secretary, and TCP chairman, which would deliberate on the matter and place their recommendations before the Daily Economic Monitoring Committee (Demc). When contacted an official of the commerce ministry stated that the ministry has finalised recommendations to submit to the committee.

According to sources, the ECC was also informed of the import profile of wheat and it was stated that out of 2.5 million tonnes, the Corporation had, as of August 18, purchased 1.53 million tonnes.

Sources said that the Cabinet, in its meeting in Karachi in July, had considered a proposal of the Ports and Shipping Ministry to shift 20 percent workload of Port Qasim and Karachi Port to Gwadar Port. Despite its outsourcing to Port of Singapore Authority, the element of inertia is evident, which requires similar government support as was earlier extended to the Port Qasim at its initial stages through allocation of assured cargo.

According to sources, the Ports and Shipping Ministry secretary had expressed the view that Gwadar Port has already handled a wheat-carrying ship in March 2008, and the port operator has adequate arrangements for handling any fresh consignments. Balochistan government has also proposed that 2.5 million tonnes of wheat, being imported by the federal government, should be handled at the Gwadar Port to strengthen operational activity.

Besides, the Balochistan governor had recommended that 20 percent of the workload of other ports should be shifted to Gwadar. Sources said that the secretaries committee, headed by the finance minister, in its meeting on June 18, had recommended that the federal government should at least allow import of wheat destined for Balochistan through Gwadar Port.


----------



## Neo

*Gawadar to get 100MW from Iran ​* 
Saturday, September 20, 2008

ISLAMABAD: Iranian Energy minister is due to visit Pakistan from October 15 to 17 and will participate in the launching ceremony of transmission line for import of 100MW power for Gawadar from Iran.

Ambassador of Iran to Pakistan, Masha allah Shakeri sated this on Friday in meeting with Federal Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervez Ashraf. It was agreed in the meeting to expedite the process of importing 100MW power by Pakistan from Iran on the fast track basis for its early completion.

The ambassador offered to invest in the power projects and said the Iranian companies are also interested in up-gradation projects of transmission lines system in the country on low cost basis. He also offered sizeable investment in hydropower plants and expressed intention to finance power projects in the country. He stated the Iranian government would provide all type of assistance to the new political government in every sector.

The minister while welcoming the Iranian envoy said the country had close brotherly relations with Iran. Pakistan values the help and support of Iran and is desirous of expanding bilateral relations in all sectors.

He said currently the country is facing many internal and external challenges and energy deficit is also one of them. The government is taking necessary measures to generate electricity to bridge the demand and supply gap through fast track projects.

The government has planned to bring 35,000MW by the year 2016 and steps are being taken in this regard. He said the government now attaches high priority to exploit the indigenous resources like coal, hydro and wind for power generation. He said that first wind mill in the private sector will be operative next month.

Ashraf lauded the offer of the Iranian side and said Pakistan has already signed an MoU to purchase of 100MW from Iran. He also assured his full support and assistance to facilitate Iranian investors to invest in water and power sectors in Pakistan. He also expressed this meeting would further strengthen and enhance the bilateral and economic relations between the two countries.


----------



## Neo

*Iran-Gwadar power transmission line to be launched next month​*
** Iranian envoy offers investment in power sector​*
ISLAMABAD: The launching ceremony of the transmission line for import of 100MW power to Gwadar from Iran would be held here next month during the visit of Iranian minister for energy to Pakistan from Oct 15 to 17.

Sources said Iran has also assured to provide financing for power import projects of 100MW that would be followed by an additional 1,000MW power import project for which Pakistan and Iran have signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU).

The National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK) and Iranian experts are working on the feasibility study of the 1,000MW power import project and Pakistan has provided Rs 53 million for this purpose.

The decision of holding a launching ceremony came in a meeting of Ambassador of Iran to Pakistan Masha Allah Shakeri on Friday who called on the Federal Minister for Water and Power, Raja Pervez Ashraf at his office and discussed matters of mutual interest, bilateral relations to further boost economic ties between the two countries.

It was also agreed in the meeting to expedite the process of Pakistan importing 1,000MW power from Iran on a fast-track basis for its early completion. Iran would also provide financing for materializing the projects of power imports from Iran.

The ambassador offered to invest in power projects and said Iranian companies were also interested for upgrading transmission lines system projects in Pakistan on low-cost basis. He also offered sizeable investment in hydropower plants.

The ambassador stated that the Iranian government would provide all type of assistance to the new political government in every sector.

The minister while welcoming the Iranian envoy said that Pakistan had close brotherly relations with Iran. Pakistan values the help and support of Iran and is desirous of expanding bilateral relations in all sectors.

The minister said that currently Pakistan is facing many internal and external challenges and energy deficit is also one of them. The government is taking necessary measures to generate electricity to bridge the demand and supply gap through fast track projects. The government has planned to bring 35,000MW by the year 2016 and steps were being taken in this regard. He informed that the government now attaches high priority to exploit the indigenous resources like coal, hydel and wind for power generation. He said the first wind mill in the private sector will be operative next month.

Ashraf lauded the offer of the Iranian side and assured full support and assistance to facilitate Iranians to invest in water and power sectors in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Package likely for Gwadar EPZ to attract investment: ECC meets today ​* 
ISLAMABAD (September 23 2008): The Economic Co-ordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet is likely to approve an incentives-laden package for Gwadar Export Processing Zone (GEPZ) when it meets here on Tuesday (September 23). Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani would be in the chair. The Ministry of Industries and Production has submitted a summary to the ECC for grant of a lucrative package of incentives to attract investment for the GEPZ.

Sources said the incentive package included 10-year tax holiday for the GEPZ, and added the tax holiday would be applicable to the investors from the date of start of commercial operation of the project, permission for export of production from the zone to tariff area of the country up to 80 percent on the payment of normal duties.

According the sources, the package also promises normal incentives for exports from the GEPZ as available to projects, established anywhere in the country, would be applicable to exports from the projects in the zone. As an incentive, the plots in the GEPZ would be provided to investors on lease (as per the existing EPZA procedure) at a reasonable rate to be determined in consultation with the government of Balochistan, said the sources.

The package also includes zero-rated sales tax on supply of construction materials to the GEPZ investors or development of zone infrastructure. It also includes exemption from stamp duty and exemption from import policy orders issued from time to time.

The sources said the presentation on national economy was another important item of the ECC agenda, and added the Finance Division would brief the ECC on the latest economic condition of the country and the challenges it was facing due to slow down of its major sectors and widening gap of the current account deficit. The committee would be also apprised of the measures taken to overcome financial crisis and the negotiations held with an International Monetary Fund (IMF) mission.

The presentation will cover the impact of international credit cards crisis on Pakistan's economy, the sources, and added the Finance Division would apprise the committee about Economic Monitoring Committee's (EMC) decisions. Trading Corporation Pakistan (TCP) Chairman would brief the committee on availability of sugar, wheat and urea fertiliser. He would also inform the committee on the latest status of import of urea from Saudi Arabia, said the sources.

According to the sources, the Utility Store Corporation (USC) Managing Director would inform the committee on the steps taken by his department to sell items of daily use on subsidised rates and availability on its outlets. The committee would also review key indicators of the economy and their performance to support the ailing economy. The ECC would also consider for approval a textile industry's summary for tariff structure of polyester chain and magnetisation of tariff, said the sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar port faces hurdles*



> By By Aftab Maken
> 9/28/2008
> ISLAMABAD: The government&#8217;s lack of political will and some hidden forces are the main hurdles in the way of fully operationalising the Gwadar deep-sea port, it is reliably learnt.
> 
> The port, which is the third deep-sea port in the country, was inaugurated in March 2005 by then president Pervez Musharraf and became operational in March this year when first ship carrying 52,000 tonnes of wheat from Canada berthed at the port.
> 
> &#8220;Without the federal government&#8217;s active support, the Gwadar port cannot be operational and it will remain a dream to make it a hub of activities in the area and an alternative port for the rest of the country,&#8221; said Muhammad Salim Khan, Secretary Ports and Shipping, when asked for comments.
> 
> The federal government provided not only funds but also infrastructure facilities to the two main ports in Karachi in the recent past, he said.
> 
> According to experts, the port would prove to be a trade corridor for central Asian states, China and the Gulf as 60 per cent trade of oil and gas is done through this route. China has provided 80 per cent of Gwadar port&#8217;s $248 million initial development cost.
> 
> &#8220;It is the political will of the government that can only make the port operational, otherwise it is not economically viable to ship imported goods from other ports of the world,&#8221; said a member of a committee formed by the Economic Coordination Committee to report on the economic viability of the port.
> 
> The ECC of the cabinet, after the request of Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Aslam Raisani, directed the authorities concerned to allow one-third of total imported wheat to be shipped to Gwadar but later changed the decision saying that the allocation should be made after reviewing economic viability of the shipments. Finally, the ECC formed a committee to submit a report for making the port operational.
> 
> &#8220;None of the shipping companies and importers were ready to offer lower bids for shipments to the Gwadar port compared to the Port Qasim and Karachi Port thus leaving no option for the authorities but to receive imported commodities at the two main ports,&#8221; said another member of the committee.
> 
> Another problem for imported goods at Gwadar is that the importers need extra Rs2,200 per tonne to transport the goods from Gwadar to Karachi or to Quetta via Sukkur as infrastructure facilities were yet to be completed, the official added.
> 
> Putting aside all these reservations about the Gwadar port, the ports and shipping secretary said, &#8220;there was celebration in the town when first ship from Canada docked at the port last year and businesses like hotelling and other related activities were in full swing.&#8221;
> 
> *Citing another hurdle in the way of Gwadar port, a national leader from Balohcistan was of the view that a powerful lobby from Karachi was mainly behind this to block it as it would hurt activities at the ports in Karachi.*



Gwadar port faces hurdles


----------



## UnitedPak

*Govt. committed to development of shipbuilding industry: Gilani *



> ISLAMABAD, Sep 30 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani while expressing governments resolve for the development of shipbuilding industry in Pakistan said that the setting up of two shipyards in Karachi and Gwadar would go a long way in catering to domestic as well as international needs. The Prime Minister observed this while chairing a meeting to review the progress on the development of shipbuilding industry in the country here at the Prime Minister House Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> The Prime Minister constituted a committee under the chairmanship of Minister for Ports and Shipping Qamar Zaman Kaira to finalise the sites for building *shipyards at Karachi and Gwadar.*
> 
> The committee will submit its report before the policy board within two weeks for final approval.
> 
> Other members of the committee include Secretary Ports and Shipping, Secretary Defence Production, MD Karachi Shipyards, Chairman Port Qasim Authority and Chairman Gwadar Port Authority.
> 
> The Prime Minister emphasized upon the need to make Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country of the region, thus contributing towards economic development and poverty alleviation.
> 
> While highlighting Pakistans unique geo-strategic location and trained manpower, the Prime Minister said that this advantage needs to be leveraged to enter into shipbuilding industry in a big way through joint ventures with reputable international shipyards.
> 
> He said shipyards not only generate employment opportunities but also develop wide range of ancillary industries.
> 
> Earlier, MD Karachi Shipyards briefed the Prime Minister about the progress made on the development of shipbuilding. He also apprised the Prime Minister that two world class shipyards on joint venture basis are proposed *to be built at Gwadar and Port Qasim.* These projects, he informed, will attract major investment from foreign sources.
> 
> The meeting was attended by Minister for Ports and Shipping Qamar Zaman Kaira, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral M. Afzal Tahir, Secretary Defence Production, Secretary Ports and Shipping, Secretary Planning, Secretary BOI and Managing Director Karachi Shipyard.




Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency )


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar oil city project stumbles ​* 
Wednesday, October 01, 2008

ISLAMABAD: A mega oil city at Gwadar port, which is the most strategic project with an investment of $40 billion, has hit snags as the process of acquiring land has been delayed because of a massive rise in prices of real estate.

The Government of Balochistan has informed the federal government that the cost of land for the oil city has increased manifold, which is why it is not possible to acquire land on nominal rates.

The government wants to establish at the Gwadar port the biggest crude and refined oil storage base in the region, for which it had allotted 12,500 acres of land in 2006. It had announced that the required land be made available on lease at nominal rates to interested parties for setting up refineries or making investment in oil logistics and storage facilities.

But in the latest scenario, the cash-strapped Balochistan government has no money to pay the high cost of the land needed for the project.

An official said the Balochistan administration had told the Centre that it had identified 100,000 acres of land for the project at a cost of Rs38,000 to 40,000 per acre. Balochistan also requested for release of Rs3.8 billion to acquire the land and warned of more increase in land prices if funds were not released timely.

Under the plan, the official said, the project would be executed in two phases. In Phase-1, a petrochemical city will be set up with an initial investment of $12.5 billion. In this city, a big refinery, along with petrochemical, oil logistics and storage complexes will be set up.

In the first three years, the refinery will be able to refine 10.5 million tonnes of oil annually. This capacity will be increased up to 21 million tonnes in seven to nine years.

The official said Chinese Petroleum Chamber would come up with a $12.5 billion investment plan for the project.

On behalf of China, Great United Petroleum Holdings Company Limited (GUPC) is working on the feasibility study of the petrochemical city project.

The official said GUPC would first conduct the feasibility study and preparation work for the project and then both countries would enter into a formal agreement for materialising the petrochemical city project.

The official said GUPC would also build 1,000-2,000 service stations in Pakistan as service terminals for the petrochemical city.


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar airport faces delay due to slow land acquisition ​* 
Wednesday, October 01, 2008

ISLAMABAD: The New International Airport at Gwadar faces inordinate delay because of a massive slowdown in the process of acquiring land for the project, a senior government official told The News.

The new airport that is to cost $200 to $250 million will be given international status and operate under the open sky policy. In the meantime, there are plans to improve facilities at the existing airport. The official said unfortunately, this vital project has hit snags at the preliminary stage of land acquisition.

Earlier, the cost of acquiring 4,300 acres of land for the project was approved at Rs1.05 billion, which has now swelled to Rs1.5 billion, a 50 per cent increase.

Now the Planning Commission has revised upward the price of land after the government of Balochistan informed the centre that its cost has increased. The land acquisition process should have been completed much earlier as this important project was supposed to come on stream in 2009. Now execution of the project will be delayed by about six months. Owing to delay, the overrun cost of the project would also increase.

Now the government has released Rs1.5 billion to complete the acquisition of land for New International Airport at Gwadar. The Civil Aviation Authority, which is the executing agency, has been asked to look for a private party to initiate the construction process of the New International Port once the land acquisition process is over.

To a question the official said that the New International Airport will be constructed at Gurandari, 26 kilometers east of Gawadar city. This airport will provide speedy traveling to the investors coming in and going out of the port, which will be the hub of business activities in the region.

The official went on to say that Gwadar is located on the southwestern coast of Pakistan, close to the important Straits of Hormuz, through which more than 13 million bbd of oil passes. It is strategically located between three increasingly important regions of the world, the oil-rich Middle East, heavily populated South Asia and the economically emerging and resource-rich Central Asia.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Pakistan forms body to finalize sites for shipyard projects *



> Business Recorder reported that Mr Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani PM of Pakistan has constituted a committee under the chairmanship of Minister for Ports and Shipping Qamar Zaman Kaira to finalize the sites for building shipyards at Karachi and Gwadar.
> 
> The Prime Minister constituted the committee following a meeting to review the progress on the development of shipbuilding industry in the country here on Tuesday. Members of the committee include Secretary of Port and Shipping; Secretary, Defence Production, Managing Director of Karachi Shipyard, Chairmen of Port Qasim Authority and Gwadar Port Authority.
> 
> Mr Gilani expressed the government's resolve for the development of shipbuilding industry in the country, saying that setting up of two shipyards in Karachi and Gwadar would go a long way in catering to domestic as well as international needs.
> 
> He stressed that the need for making Pakistan a leading shipbuilding country of the region, thus contributing towards economic development and poverty alleviation. Highlighting Pakistan's unique geo-strategic location and trained manpower, the Prime Minister said that this advantage needed to be leveraged to enter the shipbuilding industry in a big way through joint ventures with reputable international shipyards.
> 
> He said that shipyards not only generated employment opportunities, but also developed wide range of ancillary industries. Earlier the Managing Director of Karachi Shipyard briefed the Prime Minister about the progress made on the development of shipbuilding.
> He also said that two world class shipyards on joint venture basis were proposed to be built at Gwadar and Port Qasim. These projects would attract major investment from foreign sources.



http://steelguru.com/news/index/200..._to_finalize_sites_for_shipyard_projects.html


----------



## UnitedPak

*WB to provide $2.25 billion for trade and energy corridor*



> * Loan expected to ease burden on Finance Ministry for providing Rs 2 billion to PSO for oil terminal at Gwadar
> * China to develop oil city in Gwadar, railway track to be laid to China
> 
> By Zafar Bhutta
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The World Bank (WB) is likely to provide Pakistan $2.25 billion to lay the infrastructure of a &#8216;trade and energy corridor&#8217;, a senior official in the Petroleum Ministry told Daily Times.
> 
> The official said Pakistan had requested the WB authorities to provide $2.25 billion for developing the infrastructure of the trade and energy corridor that would serve as a gateway for commerce and transport between South Asia, Central Asia, China and the Gulf countries.
> 
> He said negotiations were under way and the WB had indicated it would provide the loan.
> 
> Oil Terminal: The official said the government had planned setting up an oil terminal at the Gwadar Port and the Pakistan State Oil (PSO) had estimated the setting up of the terminal would require Rs 2 billion. He said the Planning Commission had asked the Finance Ministry to provide the amount to the PSO. He said the Finance Ministry was under pressure regarding the financing and WB funding could help in the circumstances.
> 
> China: He added China would develop an &#8216;oil city&#8217; in Gwadar and many oil refineries would be set up, resulting in huge investment as well as enhancing Pakistan&#8217;s oil storage capacity. He said a railway track would be laid from Gwadar to China to provide transportation to Chinese investors.
> 
> He said that with the sustained inflow of investment, Pakistan would be able to execute projects worth billions of dollars and utilise the Gwadar Port&#8217;s key location to best advantage.
> 
> &#8220;Any land-based trade between the Gulf region and the South Asian states can best take place through Pakistan. The country would work as a link between the Gulf region, Iran, Afghanistan, China and Central Asia that would make all of us natural trading partners,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Pakistan is the ideal approach for the shipment of Indian goods to Afghanistan and the Central Asian markets,&#8221; he added.
> 
> He said transit through Pakistan could provide the most economical shipment route of fuel from energy-rich Gulf states, Iran and Turkmenistan to energy-deficient India. This would be particularly effective for natural gas pipelines from Iran and Turkmenistan.



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar-Ratto Dero road to be completed by 2010 
*


> ISLAMABAD, Oct 24 (APP): The National Highways Authority (NHA) will complete the linked road from Gwadar Port to Ratto Dero by the end of 2010, said a spokesman of Ministry of Ports and Shipping.
> 
> Talk to APP, here on Friday, the spokesman of the authority said that Gwadar Port is functioning very well and other development works at Gwadar Port are in full swing.
> 
> He said the link road would be completed within the stipulated timeframe.
> 
> He said that the Ministry of Ports and Shipping has also constructed a residential complex for employees of Gwadar Port.
> 
> He said that layout of railway track from Gwadar to China has been finalised and its construction work would be started soon, adding that Gwadar Port was an attractive place for the business community.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gwadar-Ratto Dero road to be completed by 2010


----------



## UnitedPak

*Govt to provide land for ancillary port facilities at Gwadar*



> Govt to provide land for ancillary port facilities at Gwadar
> 
> By Ijaz Kakakhel
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The government is planning to acquire 78 acres of land adjacent to the Gwadar Port for provision of ancillary port facilities, like container parks, banks stevedore and clearing services, offices, workshops, storage yards and others, sources in the ministry of Ports and Shipping told Daily Times here on Monday.
> 
> These facilities would help in swift port operations and to meet the future requirements of the Gwadar Port users. The structures and facilities of the newly completed port have already been outsourced to Port of Singapore Authority International (PSAI) and according to &#8216;Concession Agreement&#8217; already executed with them, the &#8216;Concession Area&#8217;, which encompasses the entire developed and non-developed area of the port was to be handed over to the PSAI. In such situation, the sources said that it would become difficult for the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) to plan and conduct any activities of its own, which were essentially required for any Port Overseeing Authority and also to fulfill its commitments.
> 
> For addressing these issues, the GPA submitted a proposal for the acquisition of 100 acres of additional land at Mullabund Area in the second meeting of Gwadar Coordination and Implementation Committee (CIC) held last year. This scheme would cost the government Rs 490 million for which an allocation of Rs 12.732 million had been made in the MTDF for Ministry of Ports and Shipping under Transport Development Sector, the sources maintained. However, for this project the federal government has made no allocation in the Public Sector Development Programme.
> 
> The government is determined to make Gwadar an investment-friendly nucleus and a regional hub for economic activities. Efforts are already made on fast track process for providing necessary infrastructure for future development activities.
> 
> The Gwadar Port could handle ships of up to 50,000 deadweight tonnes through its three berths and after completion Gwadar Port would became the busiest port of the region, equipped with warehousing, trans-shipment and industrial facilities. Gwadar Port is located 460 km, away from Karachi, so, making itself less vulnerable for Indian blockade, which Pakistan faced in 1971 and was threatened in 1999.
> 
> Once a small fishing town along the Makran Coast would now become a mega seaport, which would fulfill the requirement of three geographically important regions, the entire subcontinent, West China, central Asia States, and Afghanistan, the sources maintained.
> 
> The operation and management of the port was handed over to the Singapore Port Authority (SPA) under a 40-year agreement between the GPA and the Concession Holding Company (CHC) - a subsidiary of the SPA that was operating 22 ports in 11 countries.
> 
> The port would not only promote trade and transport with Gulf States, but would also provide tans-shipment of containerised cargo, unlock the development potential of hinterland and would become a regional hub for major trade and commercial activities.



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar, Pasni prone to tsunami, says expert​*
QUETTA, Nov 6: The provincial capital and several other parts of Balochistan may face severe earthquakes because they lie on faultlines, while Gwadar and Pasni are prone to tsunami, says an expert.

The Director-General of the Geological Survey of Pakistan, Dr Imran Khan, told Dawn on Thursday that the Chaman faultline, which originated in the Arabian Sea, was the most important in the province.

He said a tsunami had destroyed Pasni in 1945.

He said more than 1,000 aftershocks had been recorded in Quetta and Ziarat after the recent earthquake and their intensity was decreasing, but they could prove dangerous for buildings damaged in the quake. Release of energy below the surface of the earth in the shape of aftershocks is a good sign.

In reply to a question, he said the epicentre of the earthquake was near Khanozai, in Pishin district, and it had affected Quetta and northern and central parts of the province.

The existing building code should be strictly implemented in Quetta and other areas to minimise damage from future quakes, the GSP chief said.

AFTERSHOCKS: The meteorological department said the intensity of the aftershocks that jolted Quetta, Ziarat and other areas on Thursday ranged between 3.1 and 5.4 on the Richter scale. Aftershocks of a magnitude up to six cannot be ruled out, Regional Computer Processing Centre Director Saifullah Shami said. He said the epicentre of the most powerful aftershock measuring 6.2 was in Gogai area of Ziarat.

He said a quake of 4.4 magnitude recorded on Oct 30 had originated in the sea near Pasni.


----------



## Neo

*EMC calls for utilisation of Gwadar Port for imports, exports​*
ISLAMABAD: Economic Monitoring Committee (EMC) here on Monday asked the Ministry of Ports and Shipping for better utilisation of the Gwadar Port for the transportation of imports and exports of the country. 

The EMC, which met under the chairmanship of Mr Shaukat Tarin, Adviser to Prime Minister on Finance, while reviewing the cement exports situation directed the Ministry of Ports and Shipping to remove all the bottlenecks being faced by exporters. EMC also advised the Ministry of Food and Agriculture to act as an equalizer in judicious distribution of wheat stocks to the provinces. 

The EMC was informed that the Ministry of Food and Agriculture has currently a balance stock of 3.25 million tonnes wheat while another 455,000 tonnes of imported wheat had already landed to supplement the balance stocks. The EMC advised the Ministries of Food, Agriculture and Commerce to ensure that the deficient areas be actively targeted to facilitate the common man. 

Adviser to the PM on Finance directed the concerned Ministries to ensure that in future sufficient stocks are procured and distribution system is duly streamlined to meet any emergent situation. He directed that the people should get quality flour for their consumption. 

The EMC was informed that the overall situation of prices of the food items remained stable during the last week and would further improve through an equitable distribution of these commodities.

Deliberating upon the demand and supply of urea in the country, the EMC was of the view that the middleman and dealer were profiteering and if required the distribution of urea to the farmers could be entrusted to alternate means of distribution. The EMC called for immediate action to refurbish the urea stocks as any shortfall in the availability of urea to the farmers could be harmful for the next crop. 

On a point raised by Utility Store Corporation, the Adviser to the Prime Minister directed the Ministry of Finance to respond to the USCs claims positively and help them out of their economic problems.


----------



## Neo

*Region's biggest oil refinery to be built near Gwadar: minister​*
KARACHI (November 17 2008): The people's government is committed to complete the Gwadar deep water port project making the strategic Mekran region the pearl trade and energy corridor for the entire region catering the bulk needs of the landlocked Central Asian countries.

The Minister of State for Ports and Shipping, Nabil Ahmed Gabol, said in a statement on Sunday that the biggest oil refinery and biggest oil storage facility of the region would be constructed near Gwadar besides making the port city of Balochistan the route of the Iran-Pakistan-India gas pipeline project. He hoped that work on the Iran gas pipeline would start soon, after sorting out some of the pending issues.

The minister said that both President Asif Zardari and Prime Minister Gilani would visit Gwadar soon for reviewing all development projects on the spot and issue fresh instructions guiding the officials how to proceed to make Gwadar the real hub of economic activities.

He said that the government would develop Gwadar region the biggest corridor for energy and trade catering the need of the landlocked countries of Central Asia.

Gabol pledged to develop the entire coastal belt from Karachi to Jiwani catering the basic needs of the people who were denied livelihood for the past many decades.

He said that the PPP government would fulfil all its promises and pledges with regard to the Gwadar port and President Zardari had already spelled out government policies on future of Gwadar port when he addressed the Baloch intellectuals at President House earlier last month. He pledged to defend the legitimate interests of the Baloch people in Gwadar conceding their demand for right of control over their resources.

The minister assured the fishermen and other segments of the civil society on the Mekran coast that the government was committed to develop the entire coastal region for the benefit of the indigenous people of Balochistan residing in the coastal region.

Regarding making Gwadar port operational, he said that the government would divert cargo from Karachi port and Port Qasim to make it sustainable giving an incentive to the Singapore Port Authority to implement the second phase of the Port development at Gwadar.

The minister dispelled the impression that the PPP government at the centre or in Balochistan would continue the discriminatory policies of the Musharraf regime, and said that there would be a marked deviation from the old policies and making plans beneficial for the indigenous people only, preferably the local fishermen, including preserving their fishing grounds and barring illegal fishing.

He hoped that both the federal and the provincial governments would join hands in defending the legitimate interests of local fishermen first and later on the people residing in the surrounding human settlements of the Mekran and Lasbela coast.-PR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Regret to say that our politician are either given to day dreaming or are totally ignorant of the facts when they use adjectives such as best, biggest etc when making grandiose claims.

Until 1970s largest refinery in the world and also the region was Ababan Oil Refnery. This was on 30-million ton capacity or 600,000 barrels per day. It was destroyed in the war and now running at around 400,000 barrels per day.

Since the late 1990 the largest and most sophisticated refinery in the world is Reliance refinery at Jamnagar which is also of 600,000 barrels per day capacity (33-million tons p.a). The refinery is being doubled with additional investment outlay of IR 490-billion ($9-billion). The total refinery capacity would be 1.2-million barrels per day or about 65-million tons per annum. (Reliance use heavy crude so conversion from barrels into ton is slightly higher)

Any refinery of about 10-million tons is considered a good size refinery. To put in perspective; Pakistan refinery at Karachi is 2-million tons and the largest Pakistani refinery ( PARCO) is only 4.5-million ton capacity or 100, 000 barrels per day. Most large US and Arab Gulf export refineries are of the capacity in the 10-15 million ton range.

The proposed refinery at Gwadar to be the biggest in the region; it would have to exceed the Reliance capacity at Jamnagar and would require at least $20-billion investment. IMO the honorable minister is out of his depth and just trying to boost morale.

I am sorry to be pessimistic but as a nation we have to be realistic in our aims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port declared tax free zone for 20 years​*
ISLAMABAD: Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Aslam Raeesani has declared Gwadar deep sea port a tax free zone for the next 20 years under the Gwadar Master Plan. Talking to a private television channel on Sunday, the chief minister said the decision had been taken after a meeting with Federal Industries Minister Manzoor Wattoo. Raeesani said no tax would be levied on the import of construction materials in Gwadar to expedite economic activities in the area. He said a majority of the local residents would be given jobs in the seaport. Earlier, Wattoo told the meeting that Gwadar port would be converted into an export-processing zone.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Pak - Kirghiz Friendship Group to be created in Senate soon: Jamali*



> ISLAMABAD, Dec 1 (APP): Acting Chairman Senate, Jan Muhammad Khan Jamali on Monday said that a Pak&#8209;Kirghiz Friendship Group will be created in the Senate soon.
> He said this while talking to the Ambassador of Kirghiz Republic to Pakistan Bakhytbek Shabarbayev, who called on him at the Parliament House today.
> The Acting Chairman said Pakistan and the Central Asian Republics are bound together by centuries old ties of history, culture and religion and these would go from strength to strength in the days to come.
> He said that he would play his role in creation of the friendship group, which would be joined by Senators who frequent these Republics. He also underlined the need to further consolidating the economic, business
> 
> and trade relations with the Kirghiz Republic adding that a lot of scope exists for widening and expanding these relations. He also called for more Parliamentary exchanges to the mutual advantages of both the countries.
> 
> *The Ambassador evinced a keen interest in availing of the facilities being offered by the Gwadar Port. He said that Gwadar is the closest sea port to Central Asia and it offers immense possibilities for movement of goods and services.
> He expressed his Government&#8217;s keen desire to buy land in the special zone in Gwadar. He also pointed out that the country could help Pakistan overcome its power crisis by importing electricity from the Kirghiz Republic.*
> The Acting Chairman Senate thanked the Ambassador for the offer. He said that the Government is presently busy in completing the link roads and other auxiliary facilities for making the Gwadar Port fully operational.
> He said that it is destined to become the regional hub and could easily serve the countries of the region. The Ambassador also requested the Acting Chairman to examine the possibility of extending the NLC truck service to the Central Asian Republics for facilitating bilateral trade.
> 
> He also disclosed that there are about 400 Pakistani students presently studying medicine and engineering in the Kirghiz Republic.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Pak-Kirghiz Friendship Group to be created in Senate soon: Jamali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya.10

> Kirghiz Republic



Where is that???? Any country???

Man my general knowledge is getting low day by day........


----------



## UnitedPak

Chanakya.10 said:


> Where is that???? Any country???
> 
> Man my general knowledge is getting low day by day........



Kyrgyzstan
Kyrgyz Republic
&#1050;&#1099;&#1088;&#1075;&#1099;&#1079; &#1056;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1091;&#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1089;&#1099;
Kyrgyz Respublikasi
&#1050;&#1099;&#1088;&#1075;&#1099;&#1079;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1056;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1091;&#1073;&#1083;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;
Kyrgyzskaya Respublika

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Govt may approve Gwadar as free economic zone​*
ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to present a proposal of making Gwadar Port as free economic zone in the next cabinet meeting. 

It would encourage business activities and attract large investments. In this regard the Chief Minister Balochistan, Nawab Muhammad Aslam Raisani and Minister for Industries and Productions, Mian Manzoor Ahmed wattoo presented their recommendations regarding making Gawadar Port a duty free area to encourage business activities and attract large investments. The PM said that these recommendations would be placed before the cabinet in its next meeting for approval. He asked Mian Manzoor Wattoo to coordinate with the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR), Ministry of Finance and Commerce in this regard. The Prime Minister appreciated wattoos efforts to bring Balochistan at par with other provinces of the country economically and socially. CM Balochistan and Minister for Industries and Productions suggested during the meeting that next cabinet meeting should be held in Gwadar to promote more national feelings. Provincial Minister for Finance Asim Kurd, Chief Secretary Balochistan and other senior government official were also present during the meeting.


----------



## khanz

lol i had never heard of krygyztan until now


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port to handle cement exports​*
ISLAMABAD, Dec 2: The government has decided to carryout cement export activities in future from the Gwadar Port, while some part of wheat and fertiliser imports will also be shifted to the port.

This was stated by Minister for Industries and Production Mian Manzoor Ahmad Wattoo while talking to the Chief Minister Balochistan Nawab Aslam Raisani, who called on him here on Tuesday.

Watoo observed that the shifting of some exports and imports to this port would enhance trade and business activities in the Balochistan province, besides creation of jobs for the local people.

He said the federal government has prepared various plans for the development of the province, including supply of clean drinking water, development of precious stones industry, setting up an export processing zone, opening of utility stores and introducing tax holiday scheme for the Gwadar Port.

He disclosed that the ministry of industries and production was spending 80 per cent of its development budget in Balochistan. He assured the chief minister that the Gwadar Port would be transformed into a modern seaport of the world as its location is very attractive for cargo movement to and from the UAE, China and the Middle East.

Mr Wattoo disclosed that he had requested the prime minister that the next cabinet meeting should be held at the Gwadar Port as this will provide an opportunity to the cabinet members to share their ideas about the potential of the port.

The Balochistan chief minister discussed matters related to various development plans initiated by the federal government, especially the ministry of industries in the province. He urged the federal government to expedite trade activities at the Gwadar Port and shift bulk cargo handling there as it is fully capable of doing the job.

He said the people and the government of Balochistan were grateful to Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani for his interest in the development of the province and assured his full cooperation to the federal government in carrying out development projects in the area.

Later, Mr Wattoo and Mr Raisani visited the office of the PM adviser on Finance and discussed with him ways and means to give a tax-free-zone status to the Gwadar Port.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Four ships carrying urea to berth at Gwadar Port*


> Thursday, December 04, 2008
> By our correspondent
> 
> KARACHI: The government is keen to make functional the Gwadar Port. In this regard government has formulated a plan to import wheat and fertilizers and export cement from Gwadar Port.
> 
> Gwadar Port would receive four ships carrying urea imported from Ukraine.
> 
> Trading Corporation of Pakistan is importing fertilizers from Ukraine.
> 
> The four ships carrying urea will reach Gwadar Port this month. The first ship MV Eastern carrying 20,000 tonnes of fertilizers will reach Gwadar from Ukraine on December 13, The News has learnt.
> 
> Another Ship MV BARRA containing 30,000 tonnes of urea fertilizers will reach Gwadar Port on December 20.
> 
> Two more ships MV Moon 1 and MV Virginia will be arriving at Gwadar Port on December 22 and on December 24 containing 24,000 tonnes and 30,000 tonnes respectively. Government has said that special facilities will be provided to the transporters who will take part in shipment operation of the fertiliser from Gwadar to across the country.
> 
> The government has decided to use Gwadar as export point for cement so that the transporters do not have to go all the way to Gwadar with empty trucks, which would add to their overhead expenses
> 
> From Gwadar imports will be transported to the other parts of the country and government in this regard has taken the decision that cement will be exported from Gwadar Port not only to operate Gwadar Port but also to facilitate transporters so that the do not take their empty trucks to Gwadar for loading imports. Government has assured that full support and cooperation will be given to the transporters.
> 
> It is expected that the Minister of State for Ports and Shipping Sardar Nabeel Gabol will welcome the first ship, which will arrive at Gawadar Port.



Four ships carrying urea to berth at Gwadar Port


----------



## UnitedPak

*Trans-shipment for CARs offered at Gwadar Port*



> Thursday, December 04, 2008
> By our correspondent
> 
> ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan has offered separate terminals at Gwadar port to capture the transit trade of the Central Asian Republics* (CARs) and other regional countries, said Nabeel Gabol, Minister for Ports & Shipping on Wednesday.
> 
> The minister in a statement issued here stated that Pakistan is ready to provide a separate terminal to Kyrghiz republic and would welcome all the neighboring states of the CARs to use the port as transshipment trade of the region.
> 
> Gwadar port will give impetus to the economic growth of the whole region, especially the south and central Asian region, the minister hoped while talking to Nurlar Aitmurzaev, Ambassador of Republic of Kyrghistan, who called on him here in his office in Islamabad.
> 
> *The ambassador said that Kyrghistan is interested in availing the facility of Gwadar port and also in having a terminal there.* Gwadar port is the closest to CARS and it could change the destiny of the people of the entire region.
> 
> He said that there is a need for strengthening the Economic Cooperation Organisation (ECO), of which, both counties are active members.



Trans-shipment for CARs offered at Gwadar Port


Looks like Central Asian countries will be choosing Gwadar over Irans Chahbar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Lack of infrastructure impeding Gwadar Ports functioning ​* 
Saturday, December 06, 2008

ISLAMABAD: Lack of complete road connectivity at certain points, absence of will on the part of some federal authorities and strong opposition from the Karachi lobby are principal stumbling blocks in the way of making the Gwadar port operational, official sources revealed on Friday.

There has not been much movement forward on making flawless road link between Gwadar and Ratodero in Sindh and completing its connectivity with some parts of Balochistan, a senior official told The News.

He admitted that Karachi Port and Port Qasim were too overburdened to take the entire load. The result, he said, was that not only some government departments but also private importers and exporters had to pay a sizeable demurrage every year. For example, the source added, the Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) had to shell out $1.8 million in demurrage last year. Another official said the incumbent Balochistan chief minister had urged the federal government to do away with the obstacles to operationalisation of the Gwadar port so that the province could get its benefits.

The official said the present road infrastructure starting from Gwadar port was not in a position to bear the brunt of heavy trucks laden with goods. He observed if trucks did not carry goods up to their capacity, it would not be a viable proposition for them, considering the expenses incurred on transportation.

But Port and Shipping official told the correspondent that Karachi lobby within the bureaucracy and the business community was poised to confine imports and exports through Karachi, arguing it was not feasible for businessmen to foot the hefty bill of transportation from Gwadar.

Last week, the government announced it would start huge exports and imports of commodities like wheat, fertilisers and cement through port. But informed officials did not see the announcement being translated into reality in the near future.

One source said there was no reluctance on the part of Port of Singapore Authority International (PSAI), selected as the operator of the Gwadar port, to undertake the job. There is no doubt that PSAI is ready to operate, but the government needs to do what it is required to do so that the Singaporean company starts its work.

The PSAI is to invest $4 billion in phase two and three to complete new berths while the China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) executed the first phase. The PSAI is a global leader in the port and terminus business and operates 20 port projects in 11 countries, including Singapore, Belgium, Brunei, China, India, Italy, Japan, the Netherlands, Portugal, South Korea and Thailand.

Kyrgyzstan Ambassador to Pakistan Nurlar Aitmurzaev, in a recent meeting with Ports & Shipping Minister Nabeel Gabool, said that his country was interested in availing the Gwadar port facility as well as having a terminal there. The Gwadar port is the closest to Central Asian Republics (CARs).

Officials conceded Pakistan had suffered losses of billions of dollars due to the delay in making the Gwadar port operational. The project faced an inordinate delay for a variety of reasons. One of the reasons was the late execution of some projects by Pakistani contractors.

The Gwadar port is the third deep seaport in Pakistan after Karachi and Port Qasim. As compared to the Karachi Port and Port Qasim, which operate on a royalty basis, the selection of PSAI for Gwadar is on the basis of a gross revenue-sharing formula.


----------



## A1Kaid

The people of Balochistan must be treated fairly, they should be given jobs that the Gwadar harbor will generate. I would like to see more infrastructure built in Gwadar, like clinics, schools, hospitals, home projects, and libraries....

We must Improve the standard of life there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Industrial zones to be set up in Gwadar, Bostan: minister​*
QUETTA, Dec 6: Minister of State for Production and Industries Hayatullah Durrani has said that small industrial zones will be set up in Gwadar and Bostan area of the Pishin district to create employment opportunities.

Talking to reporters at the press club on Saturday, he said unemployment and poverty were affecting people in Balochistan and other parts of the country and private investment could play a vital role in stabilising the economy. He said the government would launch a programme in the two industrial zones shortly. He asked the local Baloch and Pakhtun businessmen to invest in Gwadar and Bostan areas to encourage private investment.

Referring to the Indian charges that Pakistan was involved in the Mumbai terrorist attacks, Mr Durrani said Pakistan was fighting this menace with all its resources and, therefore, it cannot simply tolerate terrorism in any country.

In reply to a question regarding recent violence in Karachi, he said cooperation and mutual understanding between different political groups could help thwart the motives of criminals. He said the reconciliatory policy of President Asif Ali Zardari was aimed to bring together all political forces to curb violence in Karachi and other parts of the country.

Mr Durrani dispelled the impression that Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani was powerless and President Zardari took all important decision. He said the prime minister enjoyed all powers he had under the Constitution. However, he added, Mr Gilani consulted Mr Zardari on political issues in capacity as the co-chairman of the PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Urea import via Gwadar Port: government hiring crane operators on double salary from Karachi ​* 
KARACHI (December 12 2008): To ensure safe and speedy handling of around 0.35 million metric tonnes of urea, which is due at Gwadar Port sometime by the end of this month, the government is taking crane operators from Karachi to the newly-built port on a salary more than double.

According to sources at least 16 crane operators, at present working at Karachi Port, would leave for the deep-sea port in Gwadar, most probably on December 12 (Friday). It may be pertinent to mention here that according to independent sources initially at least four vessels carrying around 0.124 million MT of fertiliser would anchor at Gwadar Port on 13th, 20th, 22nd and 24th of December. Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), concessionaire and operator of the port, has, however, said the scheduled ships were not likely to arrive before the month's end, as Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) was yet to nominate the shipping agent.

The sources said that the winch operators, who are drawing Rs 40,000 monthly salary would be paid a salary of Rs 90,000 by the stevedores for their specialised services at the Balochistan based Gwadar Port, which is far away from their homes with, comparatively, a less friendly working environment.

The proposed salary package would mark a huge increase of Rs 50,000 or 125 percent that the sources said would somehow affect cost of production for the imported agriculture commodity in an upward direction and would ultimately hit hard the poor farmer and the consumer.

Half of the winch operators would work in the day shift and the other half in the night shift to ensure a fast-paced unloading of the imported cargo which, they said, would help the crises-hit country save millions of dollars in terms of dispatch earning.

A spokesman of the ministry of ports and shipping, however, expressed his ignorance about any such development.

Meanwhile, the sources said Baloch locals, who have long been critical of the past successive governments for, as they claim, denying fundamental rights, like employment, gas royalty etc to poor people of the least developed south-western province, had shown strong reservations over outsourcing of the jobs to Karachiites. They said the people of Gwadar wanted the government to extend training facilities to the locals instead of getting the job done by the skilled labour from outside.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar Port fully operational, six ships to dock this month: NA told*



> ISLAMABAD, Dec 17 (APP): Minister for Ports and Shipping Nabeel Gabol told the National Assembly on Wednesday that the Gwadar Port was fully functional and six ships carrying urea would dock at the port this month.
> Responding to a question by Sheikh Salahuddin during the Question Hour he said that an amount of Rs 400 million allocated for Gwadar Deep Water Port Project, Phase&#8209;I including deepening of channel from PSDP 2007&#8209;08 had been released to Gwadar Port Authority.
> 
> To a question he said that major works of the project had been completed and the sanctioned amount was utilized during the financial year 2007&#8209;08. Remaining minor works were likely to be completed by June 2009.
> 
> Responding to another question by Abdul Qadir Patel, he said that no compensation had been paid to the fishermen for the losses suffered by them after grounding of Tasman Spirit in July 2003 as the matter was sub judice.
> 
> Answering a question from Belum Hasnain, Minister for Environment Hameedullh Jan Afridi told the House his ministry had taken several steps to control air pollution in the country.
> 
> He said the powers to implement Pakistan Environment Protection Act 1997 had delegated to provincial EPAs for effective monitoring of air pollution.
> 
> Four environmental tribunals under section 20 of the of the act had been notified for trying cases of violation through emission caused by the factories, the Minister said.
> 
> He told the House that customs duty on import of anti&#8209;pollution equipment had been completely abolished. The EPAs were monitoring the major air polluting industries on regular basis. These industries included sugar,cement,iron and steel sector.
> 
> To a question from Nafisa Shah, Hameedullah Jan Afridi said that Pakistan was one of the 12 countries where snow leopards were found and there estimated population here was 200 to 300.
> 
> To a question from Rana Mehmoodul Hassan he said that his ministry does not allocate special funds for National Tree Planting Campaign. Rather the provincial forest departments utilized their respective allocated budgets to implement the Spring and Monsoon Tree Plantation campaigns.




Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gwadar Port fully operational, six ships to dock this month: NA told


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar Port to become functional on 21st
*



> QUETTA, Dec 18: Gwadar Port will become functional on Dec 21 with the arrival of a large ship carrying fertiliser.
> 
> Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani will attend the inauguration ceremony at the port.
> 
> Balochistan Chief Minister Aslam Raisani told Dawn on Thursday that the port would become fully functional and more cargo ships would anchor at the port next month.
> 
> He said the port was important for economic activities and also had significance for national defence.
> 
> &#8220;Starting economic activities formally at Gwadar Port was my mission and it is a moment of great pleasure for me that the port is going to become functional,&#8221; Mr Raisani said.
> 
> He said President Asif Ali Zardari and Prime Minister Gilani had extended complete cooperation in this regard.
> 
> The chief minister said that the port would bring about an economic revolution in Balochistan by creating job opportunities for local people and help the province to stand on its own feet economically in a short time.
> 
> &#8220;We want to develop Gwadar Port on the pattern of Singapore port where a large number of ships is unloaded.&#8221;
> 
> In reply to a question about security in the province,
> 
> Mr Raisani said that the law and order situation in Balochistan was better than in other provinces and his government would provide complete security to entrepreneurs who wanted to invest in various sectors in Gwadar and other parts of the province.
> 
> He said that the government was striving to increase investments in the province.
> 
> The chief minister said that all issues related to Balochistan would be settled soon.



Gwadar Port to become functional on 21st -DAWN - Top Stories; December 19, 2008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Not sure ... please correct me.. the information so far i collected through this forum and from internet.. how this port differ from Karachi??? Is it a realy mother deep sea port. Those kind of port suppose to be way more expensive than what is used in Gwadar...


----------



## TopCat

iajdani said:


> Not sure ... please correct me.. the information so far i collected through this forum and from internet.. how this port differ from Karachi??? Is it a realy mother deep sea port. Those kind of port suppose to be way more expensive than what is used in Gwadar...



Like mothership can not anchor in any of the indian or pakistani or bangladeshi port.. only feeder vessel comes from singapore and srilanka...


----------



## rubyjackass

iajdani said:


> Like mothership can not anchor in any of the indian or pakistani or bangladeshi port.. only feeder vessel comes from singapore and srilanka...


Yes,
I think motherships cannot anchor in any of the Indian ports.


----------



## Imran Khan

iajdani said:


> Like mothership can not anchor in any of the indian or pakistani or bangladeshi port.. only feeder vessel comes from singapore and srilanka...



yes you 50% right because only bangladesh fit in this catagry not india pakistan.who you mixed BD with india pakistan.if gwader port in BD this was one of the best port of world .man please stop these jokeing see your al posts you looks like you just not agree not agree


----------



## TopCat

imran khan said:


> yes you 50% right because only bangladesh fit in this catagry not india pakistan.who you mixed BD with india pakistan.if gwader port in BD this was one of the best port of world .man please stop these jokeing see your al posts you looks like you just not agree not agree



No offense... I was trying to have a discussion on that.. and that was a question whether mothership could anchor in that port or not?... Just take a look the answer made by another Indian friend right before you... But also I may like you to go and see a mothership by yourself first.. Then you wont find this question hilarious.. They are really huge.... They cant come close to shore... Experts from Japan had to work for two years.. to find a location for that kind of port.. and finally they selected an island for that.. and proposed brideges and tunnel over and under the sea.. 

I did not get your point on not agree not agree thing... Ofcourse I am just another who has his own way of explaining things... But you should find me to agree on a lot of issues on a lot of topics... 

And yes Bangladesh have ports.. but no deep sea port.. they had that on the paper.. and it will be year 2050 to get that fully completed.. That port will be solely used for mothership and be used for regional linkage for feeder ships...


----------



## Neo

The development of Gwadar Deep Sea Port as per approved PC-I and Master Plan is to be undertaken in two phases. 

Phase-I comprises of:

3 Multipurpose Berths
Length of Berths 602m
4.5 Km long Approach Channel Dredged to 11.5m-12.5m.
Turning Basin 450m dia.
One 100m Service Berth.
Related port infrastructure and port handling equipment & Pilot Boat, Tugs, Survey Vessel etc.

The port is equipped with the essential port handling equipment and other infrastructure required for smooth operations of a modern port. The Port will handle Bulk Carriers of upto 30,000 DWT and Container Vessels of 25,000 DWT. Phase-I was completed by March 2005.

Phase  II

This Phase of the Project is planned to be built on BOO/BOT basis at an estimated cost US$. 600 Million and is nearing completion. It will comprise of 9 additional berths as per following details:

4 Container Berths.
1 Bulk Cargo Terminal (to handle 100,000 DWT ships).
1 Grain Terminal.
1 Ro-Ro Terminal.
2 Oil Terminals to handle 200,000 DWT ships.


Phase II of the project involves construction of more berths on BOT basis including two container berths, one bulk cargo terminal, one grain terminal with capacity handling vessels up to 100,000 DWT, one roll on/ roll off terminal, two oil piers for vessels up to 200,000 DWT and future expansion of two container berths. On completion of the project, Gwadar Deep-sea port would be on of the world's most strategically located port in this part of the world.

On successful completion of Phase-I, it is anticipated that the private sector would come forward to invest in the second phase of the Project. It is envisaged that the complete development of such a Mega project will take 8-10 years depending on the active participation of the private sector. 

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## TopCat

Neo said:


> The development of Gwadar Deep Sea Port as per approved PC-I and Master Plan is to be undertaken in two phases.
> 
> Phase-I comprises of:
> 
> 3 Multipurpose Berths
> Length of Berths 602m
> 4.5 Km long Approach Channel Dredged to 11.5m-12.5m.
> Turning Basin 450m dia.
> One 100m Service Berth.
> Related port infrastructure and port handling equipment & Pilot Boat, Tugs, Survey Vessel etc.
> 
> The port is equipped with the essential port handling equipment and other infrastructure required for smooth operations of a modern port. The Port will handle Bulk Carriers of upto 30,000 DWT and Container Vessels of 25,000 DWT. Phase-I was completed by March 2005.
> 
> Phase  II
> 
> This Phase of the Project is planned to be built on BOO/BOT basis at an estimated cost US$. 600 Million and is nearing completion. It will comprise of 9 additional berths as per following details:
> 
> 4 Container Berths.
> 1 Bulk Cargo Terminal (to handle 100,000 DWT ships).
> 1 Grain Terminal.
> 1 Ro-Ro Terminal.
> 2 Oil Terminals to handle 200,000 DWT ships.
> 
> 
> Phase II of the project involves construction of more berths on BOT basis including two container berths, one bulk cargo terminal, one grain terminal with capacity handling vessels up to 100,000 DWT, one roll on/ roll off terminal, two oil piers for vessels up to 200,000 DWT and future expansion of two container berths. On completion of the project, Gwadar Deep-sea port would be on of the world's most strategically located port in this part of the world.
> 
> On successful completion of Phase-I, it is anticipated that the private sector would come forward to invest in the second phase of the Project. It is envisaged that the complete development of such a Mega project will take 8-10 years depending on the active participation of the private sector.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.



Hmm, then it wont be a alternate to the singapore port!!! But still its a great port... Hail Pakistan for this great project...


----------



## ajpirzada

do anyone know if the construction work on phase 2 has started or are we still waitin for some foreign investment. apparently phase 2 was to be constructed rit next to phase 1 (im not sure) but i have seen any construction work being carried out in the recent pictures.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Gwadar Port: Govt. to review deal with Singaporean company*​
Updated at: 0137 PST, Sunday, December 21, 2008






Gwadar Port: Govt. to review deal with Singaporean company GWADAR: Minister of State for Port and Shipping Nabeel Gabol said Saturday that government is reviewing the contract inked with the Singaporean company in the context of Balochistan province.

Addressing a press conference in Gwadar he said that the deal could be canceled if it does not favour Balochistan as he termed Gwadar Port being the property of the people of Balochistan and vowed to make such decisions that are in the interest of Balochistan.

CM Balochistan on the occasion promised to make the Gwadar Port operational soon.


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar | Anchoring progress*



The Lauritzen Bulker vessel anchors at the Gwadar Port on Saturday. The vessel was carrying a cargo of 30,000 tonnes of urea. The port formally resumes operations today (Sunday). Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani will attend the ceremony. online​


----------



## ajpirzada

*First vessel carrying urea offloaded in Gawadar *
QUETTA, Dec 21 (APP)&#8209; Federal Minister for Port and Shipping Nabil Ahmed Gabol has lauded the efforts of Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Muhammad Aslam Raisani for making Gwadar seaport functional. 
Addressing as chief guest at ceremony of the offloading of first vessel carrying 30,000 tons urea imported from Qatar held in Gwadar on Sunday, the Minister said that the people of Balochistan must be proud of their CM who stood with his cardinal principle for getting rights of Balochistan. 
He said that the CM&#8217;s steps were commendable for presenting sentments of people of Balochistan before the President and the PM legitimately and got accepted the demands regarding the Gwadar port. 
He said that the credit of Gwadar port making functional goes to Nawab Aslam Raisani who made sincere efforts for the purpose. 

Speaking on the occasion, CM Nawab Aslam Raisani said that Gwadar port was asset of Balochistan and we would neither allow anyone to occupy our resources nor allow converting Baloch into minority. 
He said that the agreement concluded with a Singapore company would be reviewed and subsequently the agreement would be amended if found necessary. &#8220;The agreement favours Balochistan and its people. We want an agreement which promotes and protects interests of Balochistan,&#8221; he added. 
He said that all federating units must get their provincial rights in the light of Lahore Resolutoin&#8209;1940. &#8220;Muhtarma Benazir Bhutto was the only politician who could maintain the federating units intact, but now she is no more among us and it is the responsibility of the incumbent federal government to keep intact and strengthen the federating units by granting rights of the provinces in the light of the resolution&#8209;1940,&#8221; he said. 
He directed the Gawadar Port Authority (GPA) officials to provide job opportunities to local unemployed youths. 

The CM expressed his anger and dissatisfaction over non&#8209;local labourers offloading the urea from the vessel and directed the concerned officials to provide such jobs to local youths. 
He said that his government had made efforts for making the port functional in order to give fruits to the local people and directed the MPA from Gawadar to vigil that jobs should be provided to the local people in the port city. Adding, if we could not benefit the local people by making functional the mega project then it would be useless. 
He said that his government was taking initiatives for granting control to the local people over their resources and granting their rights in the province. 
The CM thanked the President, PM and Nabil Gabol for taking personal interests for making the sea port functional. 

He said that Gawadar deep seaport had not only regional significance, but it had international importance in view of its geo&#8209;strategic location. 

He said that development of the area would continue and he himself would supervise the overall progress of the coastal areas of the province. 

Chairman GPA admiral (retd) Ehsan Saeed and representative of Singapore company Khurram Abbas also spoke on the occasion. 

Balochistan Ministers Younas Mullazai, Asim Kurd Gailu and Hammal Kalmati, district nazim Gawadar Abdul Ghafoor Kalmati, district coordination officer&#8209;DCO Gawadar Noor&#8209;ul&#8209;Amin Mengal and other senior officials were also present at the ceremony. 
Meanwhile, an official handout of the provincial DPR issued here Sunday night quoting GPA said that 11 more vessels would be anchored off in Gawadar port by December 31, 2008 which would increase economic and trade activities in coastal areas including Gawadar and on coastal highway in the province. 

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency )


----------



## ajpirzada

*FPCCI demands to allow traders for import, export from Gawadar port *
QUETTA, Dec 21 (APP)&#8209; The Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) has welcomed making Gawadar port functional by berthing of the first vessel in Gawadar port and demanded of the government to allow traders for import and export in order to make the port a success. 
The demand was made by vice chairman FPCCI Nasibullah Tareen while talking to APP here on Sunday. He lauded the efforts of Balochistan chief minister Nawab Muhammad Aslam Raisani for taking initiatives for making the port functional and demanded of him to allow the traders for import and export in order to make his efforts fruitful. 
He deplored that Trade Corporation of Pakistan had contracted the unloading of urea imported from Qatar with a foreign company which deprived the local labourers. Adding, the transportation of the urea was to be contracted with NLC which would deprive local transporters. 
He said that making Gawadar port functional in real sense would not only revolutionize the economy of Balochistan, but it would also revolutionize the economy of the country. 
He said that functioning of the port would generate employment opportunities to jobless youths of Balochistan and increase the economic activities in the province. 
He expressed the hope that the government would take steps for bolstering the Gawadar port in consultation with traders&#8217; community of the country. 
http://www.app.com.pk/en_/index.php?option...5&Itemid=49


wat else do we need... if they are asking for it themselves thats a great thing. gov should not waste time in granting permission...


----------



## ajpirzada

congrats to everyone ......
its a great news for pakistan and espacially for balochistan


----------



## fatman17

*Editorial: Gwadar&#8217;s strategic aspects are still relevant*

The inauguration of Gwadar as a fully functioning sea port at a time when the national economy is in the process of contraction has dampened its importance as proved by the fact that the prime minister didn&#8217;t turn up for the opening ceremony on Sunday &#8220;because he had more important work to do&#8221;. But two ships from Qatar carrying fertiliser are almost docked and 21 more are expected in the coming quarter. And no one can deny its future significance as a part of Pakistan&#8217;s geopolitical strategy.

The chief minister of Balochistan, Nawab Aslam Raisani, put on notice the first &#8220;objection&#8221; to the port&#8217;s management in his speech and reminded us of the past decades of bickering over the project. He said Gwadar was on the land of Balochistan and its economic aspects must benefit the Baloch above everyone else. This was in answer to the federal ports minister, Mr Nabil Gabol, who said the new port will &#8220;generate massive economic activities in the region&#8221;. The chief minister didn&#8217;t like the fact that labour in Gwadar was being &#8220;imported&#8221; from other provinces. He swore he would not allow the Baloch &#8220;majority&#8221; of Gwadar to be converted into a &#8220;minority&#8221;. And he referred to the Lahore Resolution of 1940 which had envisaged the provinces as &#8220;sovereign&#8221; entities.

When the construction of Gwadar began in 2002, objections to it were galore: that it was redundant because the existing ports had enough handling capacity for the next 20 years; that Gwadar was next to nowhere and without water and electricity and would need the construction of a coastal highway 600 km long. More &#8220;strategic&#8221; trouble came Pakistan&#8217;s way when China agreed to provide only $198 million of the $298 million needed for Phase One. Phase Two was estimated at $600 million.

The world, and the not too-happy neighbours, began to concentrate on other details: Gwadar would provide a stable and proximate point of access to the other Gulf ports and it would be just 250 miles from the Straits of Hormuz, through which nearly 40 percent of the world&#8217;s oil supplies flow; the port would be strategically located to serve as a key shipping point in the region; it would also provide the landlocked Central Asian republics, Afghanistan, and the Chinese Xinjiang region, with access to the Arabian Sea&#8217;s warm waters, etc.

The port was delayed for a number of reasons. It was supposed to open in 2005 and has come on line after three years of glitches and after the Baloch rebels had killed engineers there and generally rejected it. India, still posturing aggressively in the aftermath of the 2001 military face-off with Pakistan, said it was &#8220;carefully monitoring&#8221; the port and Chinese activity on the Makran coast together with Chinese activity on the Myanmar coast. Iran and America were also supposed to be &#8220;offended&#8221; by the idea of Gwadar serving as a Chinese &#8220;foot in the door&#8221; in a region they considered their strategic backyard. The Iran-Indian partnership had taken off and India was helping build Iran&#8217;s Chabahar port which they thought might be rivalled and eclipsed by Gwadar. But regional alignments have changed significantly since 2002 when the port aroused the hostile imagination of strategists around the world. Today the world is in a downward economic spiral and neighbours are busy tackling other problems of greater importance.

The Iran-India relationship has cooled as India has decided to move closer to America with a nuclear deal &#8212; the US Hyde Act requires &#8220;India&#8217;s cooperation against Iran&#8221; &#8212; and Iran has retaliated by revising upwards the price of its LNG exports to India after having signed on a price agreement. (Iran has since gone back on the price of the Iran-Pakistan-India pipeline gas too.) Gwadar had once also jeopardised the Iran-China equation that was motivated by a desire to oppose US &#8220;hegemony&#8221; at the global level, giving an opportunity to China to &#8220;forward buy&#8221; Iranian gasfields. But today that scenario too has changed as China moves to the centre of America&#8217;s attention as an important &#8220;indirect&#8221; supporter of the Iraq war. The Chinese-Indian equation too is no longer hostile, thanks to the growing volume of bilateral trade and China&#8217;s decision not to veto sanctions against Pakistan after the Mumbai attack last month.

Gwadar is not any more &#8220;strategy-neutral&#8221; than it was in 2002. Indeed, it can be everybody&#8217;s point of access to Central Asia and China&#8217;s western provinces. As a part of SAARC, Afghanistan needs a better trade outreach inside South Asia and Gwadar could be become an important conduit after Pakistan removes its mental cobwebs and decides to allow the trade routes that will bestow on it the geopolitical importance it doesn&#8217;t have now. That requires Pakistan to shift from the geo-&#8221;military&#8221; to the geo-&#8221;economic&#8221; way of thinking about itself. It is only after that that the world will come to its help in getting rid of its &#8220;non-state actors&#8221; and in becoming a great trading nation ordained by its physical positioning in the region. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

does anyone know how true is this????? i got this news from another forum which didnt give any link

i dont know how to resize this pic so can anyone please do it for me
regards


----------



## Neo

Yes, the report is correct. We covered the news in Pakistan Economy thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*No dredging at Gwadar Port since its construction ​*
KARACHI (December 26 2008): The government, which has persistently been pressing for full operationality of Gwadar Port, has not carried out maintenance dredging at the deep-sea port since its construction early 2006. According to well-placed sources a sizeable siltation, ranging from 0.6 to 0.7 meter, has reduced draft in the 4.8-kilometer-long navigational channel of the newly constructed port at different points.

They said the 14.1-meter outer and 13.8-meter inner channel of Gwadar Port, which was fast clogging up with huge inflows of silt every year, was in dire need for maintenance dredging. In this regard, the sources said, Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) had floated tenders twice, one last year and the second one this year.

Siltation at the 13.8-meter-deep turning basin and the 14.5-meter-deep pocket area was making the Balochistan based deep-sea port unusable for the deeper-draft mother vessels, which as per transshipment vision of Islamabad, would soon be arriving at Gwadar, they added. The sources claimed that GPA had to cancel last year's tender under pressure.

They said the Authority had again floated a tender and was evaluating documents filed by the national and international dredging companies. They said siltation had reduced the draft at "alongside" to 12.5 meter last year, when M/v PS Glory, the first deep-draft ship carrying over 70,000 tonnes of wheat, was due at Gwadar Port. GPA had to rush to Karachi Port Trust for its dredgers for clearing the channel, said the sources. According to the sources maintenance dredging on yearly basis was required at Gwadar Port to avoid problems.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar: A critical strategic asset*



> Dr Ali Mohammad
> 
> After a long spell of bad news, the country welcomes the official opening of Gwadar port on December 21, 2008. Gwadar is one of the most important projects in the country. Situated on the helm of the Indian Ocean, it can control strategic supplies to and from the region. Moreover, the Indian Ocean is destined to be an important theatre for action during the next several decades as the major powers&#8217; supply lines for energy and trade run through here. It is no accident that all nuclear powers send their submarines to patrol the Indian Ocean. From economic viewpoint, it is expected that increased trade activities at Gwadar port would increase business activities in Balochistan and would create job openings in many sectors. It is expected to become a hub of economic activity for the country and for the region.
> 
> Gwadar is situated on the coastal line of Makran, which extends in an east-west direction with a total length of over 600 km. The known history of Makran starts some three thousand years from the time of prophet Dawood (AS). The region was also under the reign of many powers &#8211; from Alexander the Great to Arabs Muslims, the Mughals, the Safavids, the British, the Buledais, and the Gichkis. In the late the eighteenth century, the Khans of Kalat transferred Gwadar to Muscat in perpetuity. Due to the great dedication of the Government of Pakistan, Gwadar was reverted back from Muscat to Pakistan in 1958. In 1977, Gwadar became one of the three districts of the Makran Division. Although in 1961 the government of Pakistan had realized Gwadar as a potential port, it was not until 2002 that the Gwadar Port Project was initiated.
> 
> In addition to security reasons, the other major objectives of this project were: (1) diversification of shipping potentials, (2) development of major industrial complexes, and (3) integration of this area with the rest of the country and our Northern neighbors, China, and the Central Asian Republics (CARs). Gwadar has great significance for Pakistan, China, Iran, and India. Firstly, for Pakistan, Gwadar has immense strategic potentials. The planned Gwadar naval base, along with the Jinnah naval base at Ormara, will serve as alternatives to the naval facilities at Karachi. In times of war, the facilities at Gwadar and Ormara prevent the risk of being blockaded by India as was witnessed in 1971. Moreover, when Gwadar port is fully developed, it will be the key shipping and mass trade venue to the CARs and China. Also, significant attention to transportation and communication projects in the country has a direct impact on local, regional, and national development. This project is expected to help develop many remote areas of Balochistan and integrate these areas with the rest of the country. More recently, the realization of a traffic glut at ports in the Persian Gulf has made it more imperative that Pakistan plays a useful role in facilitating the smooth flow of trade between the Gulf countries and the rest of the world. Its proximity to the Persian Gulf and its continued instability, and the emergence of the new CARs has given Gwadar an immense geo-strategic importance. As for the Chinese interests, Gwadar will provide it access to the blue Waters and along with the so called &#8220;String of Pearls&#8221; &#8212; Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Burma, Thailand, Cambodia, and the South China Sea &#8212; will meet China&#8217;s defense and energy needs.
> 
> From the start of this mega project, Pakistan received generous assistance from China, which assisted in the completion of the first phase of the Gwadar deep-sea port in 2004. China is also looking forward to developing an energy corridor including oil and gas development, oil refineries, petrochemical plants, and associated storage facilities. To fulfill these objectives, she is assisting Pakistan develop strategic facilities at Gwadar port. China has recently allocated some fifty billion dollars under the vision Trade and Energy Corridor for construction of a Railway Line from Gwadar to Kashgar, road network, fiber optics, and gas and oil facilities. Gwadar is also significant to Iranian and Indian interests in the area. Iran is developing its Chahbahar port. India is helping Iran in building this port and over a 200-kilometer long road to connect Chahbahar with Afghanistan. India is eyeing this Iranian port as its own shortest route to Central Asian markets. India also perceives her involvement in Chahbahar to be a counter balance to Chinese influence in Gwadar and the region. Thus, for Pakistan, certainly history is in the making. Gwadar is set to become a hub of shipping, commercial and industrial activities. It is destined to be the most important upcoming coastal town located in proximity to the three most strategically and economically important regions of the world &#8212; the oil rich Middle east, the region where over 2.5 billion people live, and the CARs which are bestowed with abundant natural resources. The port also comes as a much-needed national requirement in the wake of the rise in cargo traffic at Karachi port, while the overall maritime traffic for Pakistan is expected to rise by 300 &#37; by 2010.
> 
> Gwadar Pakistan&#8217;s largest infrastructure project where billions of dollars have already been invested and much more is in the pipeline for roads, railroads, a new international airport, power plants, a water desalination plant, and real estate development.
> 
> Gwadar is truly a gift to Pakistan and the world. It is now up to the present government to ensure the continuity of this very important project. However, we would like to warn the government of a few problems that have constrained Gwadar&#8217;s timely development. Firstly, there have been serious delays in the development of the port (the first phase was completed in seventy-two months as against an initial plan of one-half that time). Every effort must be made to ensure timely completion of projects as every delay costs the country billions of dollars. Secondly, the Pakistan Government must be cognizant of Indian and American games, which include playing on the sentiments of Balochi nationalism. Some Balochi people may be alienated and may be thinking that they have been left out of the benefits of their assets, but it is a problem that Pakistan can handle. It is hoped that the political leadership will make every effort to pacify feelings of alienation among Balochi people and make them feel that they are full partners in the development activities and receive full benefits such as job and income opportunities of this mega project. Thirdly, many people have shied away from investment in real estate and business ventures as the news of fraud and cheating have surfaced over the last ten years. This has not only cost huge losses to investors, but has also discouraged many more who could have brought a lot of investment in the area in commerce, agriculture, and industry. We welcome recent steps by the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) such as cancellation of permits of many illegal outfits and controlling issuance of NOCs. Similarly, development of economic and social infrastructure &#8212; marketing infrastructure, financial institutions, licensing facilities, and social services &#8211; should be ensured to encourage potential investors.
> 
> Lastly, at a time when successive governments postponed or cancelled previous government projects due to their selfish interests, we have seen examples where governments sometimes rise above such selfishness and forge ahead with projects of national interest. The nation is grateful that all the successive governments who supported the country&#8217;s nuclear and missile programs have enabled Pakistan to develop an effective deterrent against outside aggression. In a similar vein, the present government must recognize Gwadar&#8217;s geo-economic imperatives and it must be cognizant of serious opposition from some quarters who were never our real friends of Pakistan.
> 
> We urge the successive governments to continue to develop this critical national asset and implement all development schemes for the country with full commitment. Let us hope that Gwadar fulfills the dream of economic glory for the country.



Pakistan Observer - Newspaper online edition - Article


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Gwadar assigned to handle TCP consignments *​

ISLAMABAD, Dec 27 (APP):The ships carrying consignments of Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) viz wheat and fertilizers would now only be anchored at Gwadar Port for onward distribution to rest of the country.

Director General Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Ghulam Mohiuddin Marri told CNBC Channel that TCP ships would now be diverted to Gwadar.

The government has also approved a plan to utilise Gwadar Port for future export of cement,however traders are reluctant as road network connecting Gwadar with rest of the country is not completed as yet.At the moment travelling expenditures are high as compared to Karachi Ports.

At present three berths of Gwadar Port has been made operational.

Demanding immediate repeal of agreement with Port of Singapur, which was earlier authorised to operate the Gwadar Port,he said the aforementioned company has miserably failed to effectively operate the newly inaugurated port.

Gwadar Port could not progress under the supervision of Port of Singapur.A new vibrant company should be assigned the task to operate the Gwadar Port, he added.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Road network connecting Gwadar with neighbours scheduled to be completed within next year*



> ISLAMABAD, Dec 28 (APP): Trade activities are likely to gear up in Gwadar from mid next year as most of the road network projects, conceived to provide economical connectivity to China, Afghanistan, Central Asian States and Iran would start functioning within a period of next 6 to 12 months.
> 
> General Manager (Construction) National Highway Authority (NHA) Pervaiz Ahmed Sulehri told CNBC, channel that coastal highway, connecting Gwadar with Karachi, would be extended and linked with N-55 - thus ensuring easy inter linking of Karachi-Gwadar-Khuzdar-Quetta-Shahdadkot-Lodhran and Faisalabad as Lodhran would be linked with M-4.
> 
> And, he continued, M-4 would be linked from Faisalabad to Khanewal and Multan.Later on it will connect Khanewal with Lodhran. From Lodhran it would become part of National trade corridor - linking with N-55.
> 
> Yet another important network, M-8 being built from Gwadar to Shahdadkot would be connected with N-55 from Khuzdar to Shahdadkot,he said.
> 
> Work is continuing on M-8 being built to connect Gwadar with rest of the country.There are two sections of M-8 - 250 km long first section starts from Gwadar and culminate at Hoshab while touching Turbat - this section is scheduled to be completed by mid 2009.
> 
> Second portion of M-8 consists of Hoshab-Khuzdar-Shahdadkot.
> 
> It would be completed by 2009 end.
> 
> Also - 410 km N-85 will connect Taftan through Hoshab, Punjgoor, Bisma and Quetta. It is set to be completed by end 2010.
> 
> A three years expansion project of Karakoram Highway continues with renowned vigour. A 335 km long stretch is being expanded from Raikot to Khunjrab. The project is being implemented in collaboration with China, he said.
> 
> The share of NHA is 12,000 km long highways and motorways - out of a total of 250,000 km long roads stretched across the country, he added.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximus

Pk_Thunder said:


> *Gwadar assigned to handle TCP consignments *​
> 
> ISLAMABAD, Dec 27 (APP):The ships carrying consignments of Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) viz wheat and fertilizers would now only be anchored at Gwadar Port for onward distribution to rest of the country.
> 
> Director General Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Ghulam Mohiuddin Marri told CNBC Channel that TCP ships would now be diverted to Gwadar.
> 
> The government has also approved a plan to utilise Gwadar Port for future export of cement,however traders are reluctant as road network connecting Gwadar with rest of the country is not completed as yet.At the moment travelling expenditures are high as compared to Karachi Ports.
> 
> At present three berths of Gwadar Port has been made operational.
> *
> Demanding immediate repeal of agreement with Port of Singapur, which was earlier authorised to operate the Gwadar Port,he said the aforementioned company has miserably failed to effectively operate the newly inaugurated port.
> 
> Gwadar Port could not progress under the supervision of Port of Singapur.A new vibrant company should be assigned the task to operate the Gwadar Port, he added.*



Shame on those politicians that opposed the Chinese company from operating the Gwadar port. What a waste of resources... On a different note, PSAI is a renowned port operator with a global reputation. Unprofessional mismanagement and corruption are the most likely factors for the failures. It's hard to believe how the authorities in charge can screw up such a promising project.


----------



## Omar1984

Raisani says Gwadar port belongs to Baloch

QUETTA: The Gwadar Port belongs to the Baloch people and no one would be allowed to sell it to anti-Baloch forces, Chief Minister Muhammad Aslam Raisani said on Sunday.

He was speaking at the inauguration ceremony of the $298 million-Gwadar Port that was also attended by Minister of State for Ports and Shipping Nabeel Gabol and several senior officials of the federal and provincial governments.

Operations: Raisani&#8217;s inauguration formally launched operations at the port, which was constructed with Chinese financial and technical assistance.

The port was earlier inaugurated by former president Gen (r) Pervez Musharraf, but no shipping activity has been witnessed at the facility ever since. On Saturday, a vessel called Lauritzen Bulker carrying 30,000 tonnes of urea docked at the port. Three more ships will arrive this week.

Raisani said the unjust policies of the past against Balochistan needed to be abandoned and no one would be allowed to deprive the province of its resources.

Criticism: The chief minister criticised the former government of the Pakistan Muslim League-Quaid (PML-Q) for &#8216;compromising&#8217; Baloch interests by handing the port&#8217;s operation to the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) without consulting elected representatives of the province.

&#8220;Balochistan has been a victim of unjust and unfair policies of successive governments for the past 60 years. These policies should be instantly abandoned. The Baloch are not hopeless people that everyone could come and loot their resources. We want equal treatment for all federating units,&#8221; he said, adding that the Gwadar Port was purely an asset of the Baloch people. 

He called for the Centre&#8217;s consistent attention for the development of the Gwadar Port, adding the dream of a developed Pakistan was unlikely until Islamabad ensured Balochistan&#8217;s economic development.

The minister of state for ports and shipping said there was a possibility of cancellation of the agreement signed between PSA and the previous government.

&#8220;The agreement signed by the previous government with the PSA is defective and we have our reservations about it,&#8221; Gabol said. &#8220;Therefore, the agreement might be cancelled in the future.&#8221; 

Gabol said the Pakistan People&#8217;s Party would ensure that justice is done to the Baloch people under its government.

He said the 86 people working at the port would be made regular employees and the local Baloch people would be given a priority for jobs in future.

The port has been a cause of constant political turmoil in Balochistan for the past eight years. Baloch nationalists fear the local population would be turned into a minority once the foreign influx starts after the port&#8217;s operations begin. The Baloch also demand a majority share in employment opportunities and operations of the port.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

*They're crazy when did Baloch tribes work on Gwadar Port, its Pakistanis from all ethnic groups who worked hard on Gwadar Port. Balochs should get out of this obsession over ethnic groups, we all are Pakistanis the sooner we realize that the sooner our nation and all our provinces becomes a success*


----------



## Neo

*PSAA for effective marketing of Gwadar Port by PSA​*
KARACHI (December 30 2008): Pakistan Ship's Agents Association (PSAA) is pleased to learn about activation of Gwadar Port on 21st December with arrival of the first of several urea vessels. So far the port has seen cargoes diverted by government entities with attendant subsidies, a PSAA statement said on Monday.

It said Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) needs to actively market the port as envisioned in the Concession Agreement. If there are any impediments in this regard, both sides need to sit down and discuss/resolve the same, it added. The PSAA urging the government to complete the Ratodero link road, which will connect Gwadar to the national highway, said training facilities should be established to ensure local availability of required skilled labour.

Proposing a trigger industry eg oil refinery, cement factory, shipyard, etc should be established to boost the port's cargo throughput, PSAA demanded that facilities for ancillary industries eg ship's agents, stevedores, ship repairers, survey firms, etc should be established and provided on easy terms. Gwadar airport should be completed as soon as possible, it added.


----------



## Neo

*Iran to give $55m for construction of transmission line at Gwadar​*
ISLAMABAD: A high level delegation of Iran headed by Iranian Minister for Energy Parvaiz Fattah on Monday informed that Iran would provide $55 million for construction of transmission line of 70 kilometres in Pakistan.

The Iranian delegation held a meeting in the Ministry of Water and Power and discussed bilateral co-operation on existing power sector projects related to import of electricity from Iran and future investment prospects in the power sector of Pakistan.

Pakistan was currently importing 40 MW from Iran for coastal areas of Balochisan. The import of power was being enhanced by additional 100 MW for Gwadar port for which an agreement had already been signed. It was informed that M/s SUNIR of Iran would construct the transmission line on both sides of the border for which negotiations on award of contract were in progress. Export Development Bank of Iran would be extending credit of $55 million to NTDC/PEPCO for construction of transmission line.

The balance 50 km on the Iranian side would be constructed by Iran. In addition to the above, consultants have been engaged to carry out the feasibility study for import of additional 1,000 MW from Iran for which an MoU had already been signed. Both sides expressed keen interest to accelerate progress on these projects.

The Iranian delegation was briefed by the Ministry of Water and Power authorities on the current power situation, short, medium and long-term measures being taken by the Pakistan to bridge the gap between demand and supply, future plans to inject more electricity in the national grid to end the energy crisis and the potential projects being offered to the investors in the coal, hydro and renewable energy sectors. The salient features of the power policy and liberal incentives for private investors were also highlighted in the briefing.

The Iranian minister while stressing the need for enhancing bilateral co-operation, offered supply of more power from Iran. He offered to export electricity from its port at Chabahar, which was nearest to Gwadar port where a power plant of 500 MW was being constructed by Iran and would be ready within the next six months.

He said that Iran was already supplying power to Syria, Tajikistan, Iraq etc and was also keen to export the required electricity to Pakistan. Iran had also expressed its interest to build a dedicated 1,000 MW Gas Power Plant at Zahidan near Pakistan border for export of power to Pakistan.

The Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervez Ashraf said that Pakistan would welcome such an initiative and should extend full co-operation and workout the modalities. The minister also stated that Pakistan was interested to purchase more power transformers of various capacities from Iran with speedy delivery.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Gwadar seaport to enhance trade ties with regional countries: PM *​ 

ISLAMABAD, Dec 31 (APP): Prime Minster Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani on Wednesday said the development projects initiated by the government would bring rapid socio economic development of the people of Balochistan. He said that the recent opening of Gwadar port would play a significant role in enhancing the economic, trade and commercial ties with the regional countries besides generating job opportunities for the people of the province. The Prime Minister was talking to Chief Minister Balochistan, Nawab Muhammad Aslam Raisani, who called on him here at the PM House.

The Prime Minister said that the setting up of duty free area at Gwadar would further enhance large scale business activity and would also attract foreign direct investment.

He said the federal government would allocate funds required for the infrastructure projects in Balochistan.

The Chief Minister said that efforts would be made to explore the untapped hydrocarbon and mineral deposits in the province at a fast pace to meet the growing energy needs of the country.

He also informed the Prime Minister about the on&#8209;going socio&#8209;economic development activities being undertaken by the government in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Oman helps Establishing of Museum at Gwadar *



> ISLAMABAD, Jan 1 (APP): The Ambassador of Oman Mr. Mohmed Al&#8209;Lawati, who called on Secretary Culture here today, handed over artifacts which include gun, sword shield, dagger, necklace, anklets & bracelet to the Department of Archaeology, government of Pakistan for their display in the Gwadar Fort Museum.
> 
> The Ambassador also handed over a cheque of US$ 20,000/&#8209; for revamping the Museum at Gwadar Fort.
> 
> It may be mentioned that the Government of Pakistan has also planned to display the material of archaeological significance of Shahi Tump, Miri Qalat and other sites of the area presently lying in the Department of Archaeology&#8217;s Exploration branch, Karachi together with ethnological material of Makran in the Museum at Gwadar Fort.
> The Museum will get added significance in view of the Gwadar city developing as a hub of commercial activities in the future when the port will become fully operational.
> The Museum is expected to be inaugurated in three months time which will provide an opportunity to the people to know heritage of the region source of inspiration and education to the general public, including students and visitors from all walks of life.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency )


----------



## UnitedPak

Pak 5 Rs notes with Gwadar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

*Inter-ministerial meeting: transportation of urea from Gwadar to upcountry reviewed​*
ISLAMABAD (January 02 2009): An-inter-ministerial meeting on Thursday reviewed urea crisis in the country, including transportation of 60,000 tonnes urea to the upcountry already reached at Gwadar port. According to an official statement, Minister for Industries and Production Mian Manzoor Ahmad Watto, who chaired the meeting, stated that up to January 15.

A total of 300,000 metric tonnes of imported urea would be transported to the country for distribution among local farmers. Besides 350,000 tonnes of local urea for which National Fertiliser Corporation (NFC) and Utility Stores Corporation (USC) have arranged transport and warehouses.

Federal Minister for Food and Agriculture Nazar Mohammad Gondal, Punjab Agriculture Minister Malik Ahmed Ali Aolak and Parliamentary Secretary of MOI&P, Pir Haider Ali Shah, besides the owners of fertiliser manufacturing companies and representative of concerned department were also present in the meeting.

During the meeting, the Minister directed the concerned officials that immediate measures should be taken for urea transportation so that the farmers could get the required fertiliser in time.

Watto directed the NFC Chairman and the USC Managing Director to work day and night in the national interest and ensure supply of urea at the doorsteps of farmers. He asked the NFC authority that 350,000 metric tonnes, ie 50 percent of local urea production, should be obtained from the local manufacturers by January 15 for which orders and payment be released immediately.

Additional Secretary of Industries, Additional Secretary of Agriculture, Punjab and Sindh Secretaries of Agriculture Departments, Utility Stores Managing Director and National Fertiliser Corporation Chairman and Parliamentary Secretary Pir Haider Shah (NWFP) would be the members of this committee.

He said that members of National and provincial assemblies and Utility Stores area manager, NFC representatives, local tehsildar and officers of provincial agriculture departments would be members of the Teheil level committees, who will ensure proper distribution of urea among farmers on control prices.-PR


----------



## Neo

*Slow dispatches mar Gwadar Ports berthing ​*By Parvaiz Ishfaq Rana 

Friday, 02 Jan, 2009

KARACHI: Six vessels have so far discharged around 105,033 tons of fertiliser at the Gwadar Port. But due to slow dispatch and off-take only 38,115 tons of the commodity has been lifted and a huge balance of 66,918 tons was still lying in the port area, official sources said on Thursday.

Port and shipping circles said that if the government did not improve the momentum of lifting fertiliser from the port the very objective of importing urea on urgent basis to meet the growers needs for the wheat crop would be defeated.

It will also defeat the purpose of making the Gwadar Port operational after a long period of three years on completion and inauguration in early 2006, the experts felt.

Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) is the agency for importing around 0.3 million tons of urea fertiliser and the tender and bidding for haulage of fertiliser from the port to the hinterland was carried out by National Fertiliser Marketing Ltd (NFML) working under the ministry of industries.

Consequently, four ministries are involved in importing, handling and transportation of the fertiliser, which needs to be coordinated properly so that the objective of ensuring timely availability of urea to the growers was not lost.

While the TCP, the importing agency, is working under the ministry of commerce, the ports and shipping ministry looks after the Gwadar Port.

However, haulage of fertiliser from the port to the hinterland is the responsibility of the ministry of industry and the ultimate beneficiary of the fertiliser import is the ministry of food, agriculture and livestock (Minfal).

Initially, the dispatch of the fertiliser from the port remained even slower at 200 to 250 tons per day but gradually it improved to 3,000 tons.

There is still a greater need for the faster haulage to ensure direct delivery, which means dispatch of the fertiliser should match the discharge from the ship.

The ports and shipping experts believe this could only be ensured by improving lifting of fertiliser from the port area.

The NFML received 23 bids for the haulage of urea from the Gwadar Port but so far only eight were engaged after matching their bids with the two lowest bidders, who backed out.

This means that the NFML can still involve 13 more transporters by asking them to match their bids with the lowest ones and immediately start operations to remove the backlog of around 60,918 tons still lying at the port.

However, it is encouraging to note that the Gwadar Port is showing efficiency by allowing berths to three vessels at a time. Above all, it is a matter of achievement for Balochistan and the country at large to witness another port contributing towards economic progress, these experts said.

The stevedores should increase the number of gangs presently operating once the ministry of industries deploys more trucks for the haulage of urea from the port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Bookkeeping workshop held in Gwadar*



> Tuesday, January 06, 2009
> By our correspondent
> 
> KARACHI: Association of Chartered Certified Accountants (ACCA) and SMEDA jointly organised a workshop on bookkeeping in Gwadar the other day.
> 
> The workshop was aimed at enabling small entrepreneurs to understand the fundamentals of accounting and bookkeeping, thus facilitating small business owners to maintain relevant and reliable records that would help in internal and external decision-making as well as improved access to finance.
> 
> The workshop was conducted by ACCA member, Amin Ali. The workshop leader provided practical guidance to small business managers for maintaining cash books, records of inventory, debtors and creditors, maintaining productive working relationships with banks, preparing records of financial positions and performance of business.
> 
> The participants appreciated ACCA&#8217;s efforts in arranging a workshop that would assist in development of effective accounting records. Arif Masud Mirza, Head of ACCA Pakistan stated that, &#8220;the key to survival of small businesses is maintaining liquidity, thus ensuring that cash is being managed effectively and efficiently.&#8221; It is, hence, imperative that small businesses maintain dependable accounting records, he said.



Bookkeeping workshop held in Gwadar


----------



## Neo

*Wheat unloading at Gwadar to cost additional Rs1.2bn​*
LAHORE, Jan 5: The federal governments decision to unload 590,000 tons of imported wheat at the Gwadar Port later this month will cost it additional Rs1.24 billion, which it either has to pay itself or pass it on to consumers.

The Punjab Food Department, in a letter to the Ministry of Food, Agriculture and Livestock (Minfal), has resented the decision, calling it unnecessary and inflationary. The letter said other items like cars and machinery could be unloaded at Gwadar to make the port functional.

Using food items to port purposes could increase its prices, which would either way hurt the consumers, says an official of the Food Department. If the federal government picks up the cost, it will pay from tax payers money, which again will indirectly cost the people. If it directly passed on the cost to people, it would take the prices of food items up, he said.

The federal governments decision to take wheat to Gwadar is officially based on two factors i.e. the dearth of berths at the Karachi port and to make the Gwadar port functional. Better planning at the Karachi Port could have helped clear imported wheat easily.

The imported wheat  around 590,000 tons  will take around 14 or 15 ships. One ship takes three to four days to clear the load.

According to the official, had the federal government staggered the wheat arrival and booked two berths, it could have easily cleared ships in three to four weeks.But the federal government put itself in a hard position by ordering entire wheat arriving in a two weeks time, which could exert pressure on the Karachi port. Now, in order to avoid that rush at the port or demurrage for standing ships, it has taken the entire shipment to the Gwadar port, escalating the cost beyond reasonable limits, he said and added: Transportation cost from Gwadar to Karachi ranges between Rs2,000 to Rs2,200. If an average price of Rs2,100 per ton is taken, the total cost will touch Rs1.24 billion.

The situation of the countries exporting items to Pakistan has also played a role in concentrating import in the end of January or start of February. For example, there are winter/Christmas holidays in Russia up to Jan 10. Thus the wheat will be loaded in the third week of January.

The cost of transportation is also high because of there is no two way traffic to and from Gwadar, says Muhammad Shabir  a transport owner.

The transporter owners do not get anything to transport to Gwadar as they get goods from Gwadar to Karachi and have to travel without any load from Karachi to Gwadar. The cost will come down when the port is fully operational and transports get enough goods to bring down their operational cost.

He agreed to the Punjab governments suggestion that only luxury items should be off loaded at Gwadar, for the time being at least, and wait for transportation cost to come down for unloading food items.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar an ideal destination for local, foreign investors ​* 
Saturday, January 10, 2009

ISLAMABAD: With strategic and economic significance, Gwadar is well poised to unleash constructive opportunities for local as well as foreign investment in diverse fields.

Development work and business activities are gaining impetus at a fast pace with the Gwadar site getting transformed into an ideal destination for potential investors.

Gwadar has better potential and investment opportunities. The port has been constructed and recently one ship carrying 60,000 tonnes of wheat has docked. Once this port becomes fully operational, it will have more advantages. Pakistani entrepreneurs along with foreign investors can make joint ventures at Gwadar, which is not only flanked by planned location but is also a vital corridor to rich oil and mineral resources with close immediacy to Central Asian States, observed Chief Executive of Gwadar Business Associates, Col (R) Fazal-e-Maqbool Afridi.

As far as its geographical location is concerned in comparison to the Gulf ports, especially Dubai, it gives more facilities and will handle more cargo and trade because Gwadar is a deep-sea port and is located on a main shipping route. For Dubai, ships have to wait for days for route clearance due to Strait of Hormuz. The landlocked Central Asian States are also dependent on Gwadar, expressed Col Afridi.

China and other countries shall have short route to the world market maintained through Gwadar. The location of Gwadar Deep Sea Port is such that the whole world businesses converge and diverges at this place.

The whole region can also avail trans-shipment facility as the transit cargo (liquid and dry both) can easily be undertaken from Gwadar and transported to any part of the world in short span of time in comparison to other ports, he viewed. Due to trans-shipment there will be lots of requirements of warehousing and container yards, he stated adding, being a deep sea port on a main shipping route it will facilitate the movement of cargo.

The trade and business activities of all kinds and quantity, from needle to ship, will also flourish at Gwadar irrespective of the cost. Import and export of all items and magnitude is possible, because the means of transportation like sea, road, railway line (in near future) are available and linked with all important countries, he maintained.

Being a deep sea port and facilities for transportation available, industry of any kind is feasible, both of raw materials and finished products, the chief executive said continuing, the mineral deposits of Central Asia have no shorter route to transport them to the world markets, than Gwadar.

Similarly, the developed world can also reap these benefits only from Gwadar.

The transport industry will have to import all kinds of vehicles, especially heavy ones for fast delivering of goods at remote destinations as well as in the city limits. Gwadar Port will also be termed as an energy port. The gas and oil deposit of CIS will find their new storage destination in Gwadar because of its natural flow direction. Even Iran can benefit from Gwadar by having opening to the world market for its gas and oil.

The Pacific states and all those countries which are short of energy can easily be supplied Liquid Natural Gas (LNG) from Gwadar. Fishery is one of the most important economic activities in the Gwadar district, in which a vast majority of population is engaged. The district has a 600 kilometres long coast line which provides residents not only the means of income but also the food to subsist.

About one fourth of the total catch of different varieties in Pakistan is found in district Gwadar. On an annual basis there is potential for an additional catch of at least thousands of tonnes. Real-estate is a vibrant industry, he observed adding, there are plenty of chances available starting from construction as every thing new has to be developed and built. It has lot of potential for prices to rise and any investment made will fetch a handsome amount for investors.

The construction industry will also have a boom at Gwadar as there is a dearth of place to live or open an office. Every thing new has to be constructed.

Manufacturing industries will develop, especially automobile, steel re-rolling mills, ship building, refineries, fertiliser and electronic industry, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hj786

Why is it so much more expensive to transport goods unloaded at Gwadar? Is the motorway link still not completed? Are there no rail links?
Are there any online maps of Pakistan that show the rail/road links? Google map doesnt seem to show much!


----------



## UnitedPak

hj786 said:


> Why is it so much more expensive to transport goods unloaded at Gwadar? Is the motorway link still not completed? Are there no rail links?
> Are there any online maps of Pakistan that show the rail/road links? Google map doesnt seem to show much!



A lot of roads connecting to other Pakistani cities have been completed. The roads connecting to Central Asia and Middle East will all be completed by 2010.



> *Planned railway link:*
> Gwadar-Dalbadin: connecting on to existing Quetta-Dalbadin-Taftan-Zahidan (Iran) line.
> 
> *Planned Road Network:*
> 1. Gwadar-Turbat-Hushab-Khuzdar (connecting on to N-25) presently under construction.
> 2. Khuzdar-Ratodero (connecting on to N-55)
> 3. Gwadar-Ahmedvai (connecting on to N-40)
> 4. Gwadar-Gabd-Iran border (connecting on to the highway from Chahbahr northwards)



You should also read this:


> *Road network connecting Gwadar with neighbours scheduled to be completed within next year*
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/1232-gwadar-jewel-crown-18.html#post256821



Major industries are mostly based in Karachi, so obviously using Gwadar turns out to be more expensive than Karachi ports. But the Govt is trying to attract businesses to Gwadar to kick start the development, and attract more investment. Only way to get people there.

Once the transport infrastructure is completed, Gwadar will be used by most of Central Asia, Western China and some of Middle East to access the Arabian sea. And just like any strategic port in the world, it will see massive investment and most likely become bigger than Karachi since a considerable part of Asia will be relying on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

UnitedPak said:


> Once the transport infrastructure is completed, Gwadar will be used by most of Central Asia, Western China and some of Middle East to access the Arabian sea. And just like any strategic port in the world, it will see massive investment and most likely become bigger than Karachi since a considerable part of Asia will be relying on it.




No wonder everyone wants a piece of Pakistan.

Long Live Pakistan-China friendship and partnership  

If I'm not mistaken, Gwadar port is already accessible to China via the Indus and Karakoram Highways.


----------



## UnitedPak

*Work on provision of rail link to Gwadar port started,NA told *



> ISLAMABAD, Jan 12 (APP): The National Assembly was informed on Monday that the government was attaching great importance to development of road and rail links to Gwadar port.
> 
> While replying to a question by Marvi Memon,MNA on behalf of Minister for Ports and Shipping during Question Hour, Minister for Information and Broadcasting Sherry Rehman said that Frontier Works Organization started construction work of rail link with Gwadar port in November last year.She said that feasibility study was also being conducted for construction of 110&#8209;km additional rail track linking Gwadar with rest of the country.
> 
> She further said that National Highway Authority (NHA) has already provided road connectivity to Gwadar port and was building more roads to provide connectivity to this port not only with other parts of the country but also Afghanistan,Central Asia and China.
> To a supplementary question,she said that a plant for desalination of sea water has been set up to provide clean drinking water to the residents of Gwadar.
> 
> In the written reply Minister for Ports and Shipping said that efforts are underway for export of cement to Middle East and Persian gulf through Gwadar port.He said that a free zone will be set up at Gwadar for port related industries and businesses to supplement the port activities.
> 
> He said that import of wheat,fertilizer and coal had already started following the approval of Cabinet Coordination Committee of the Cabinet on December 8,2008.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Work on provision of rail link to Gwadar port started,NA told


----------



## khanz

lets hope gwadar will be the new singapore


----------



## Fennecus

I'm a little behind on the news, but is China anti-piracy naval mission going to resupply at Gwadar?


----------



## Omar1984

Saturday, January 31, 2009

ISLAMABAD: Minister for Communications Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan said on Friday that the government was focusing on improving the road infrastructure, bringing it to international standards in Balochistan so that the Gwadar Port could be connected with Iran, Afghanistan, China and the Central Asian States.

He said this during his meeting with Chief Minister of Balochistan Nawab Aslam Raisani at his office. The chief minister stressed the need for completing the delayed road projects pending in Balochistan on priority. 

The minister assured him that it was the priority of the government to complete the road infrastructure in Balochistan as early as possible. The minister assured the chief minister that money would be disbursed to owners whose lands were acquired for constructing roads, through the DCOs and in this regard Rs 657 million had been released to the DCOs.

The minister said as the Gwadar Port had started functioning, therefore, it was a priority of the government to complete all roads connecting to Gwadar. Arbab informed the chief minister that the contract of two contractors had been cancelled due to poor performance and two new contractors had started their work in Balochistan.

The minister informed the chief minister that Western Bypass road of Quetta and Lakpass Tunnel had been completed and their inauguration would be done soon. He also said that the construction work would be started on Kallat-Quetta-Chaman road in a fortnight, whereas the roads from Khanozai to Qilla Saifullah and Gwadar to Jewani had been completed. However, the work on the Gwadar-Gabd and Qilla Saifulah-Zhob is near completion, as the federal government has released funds with the intervention of the chief minister Balochistan.

The minister also said the road from Ratodero to Shahdadkot was also nearing completion and would be opened in a month. Dr Arbab said that the efficient road network of a country always plays an important role in its development and the government of Pakistan Peoples Party was focusing to improve this network up to the international standards. 

He said the Gwadar Port was the backbone of the country, therefore, the early completion of connecting roads would strengthen the trade, industrial and cultural activities in the country. The chief minister Balochistan thanked the minister for communication for taking interest in his province.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/print1.asp?id=159938


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Pakistan Navy demands Rs 7 billion for 584-acre land: MoD refuses to give land for Gwadar Free Zone*​
ISMAIL DILAWAR
KARACHI (February 02 2009): Viability of the $250 million Gwadar Port project is in hot water, as the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has refused to transfer 584-acre "defence land" to Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) for establishment of the long-awaited Free Zone.

Further, MoD has also turned down a request from the ministry of ports and shipping for a free-of-cost transfer of the said land to GPA, which as per Concession Agreement would hand over it to Port of Singapore Authority (PSA).

It must be recalled that under Concession Agreement the Government of Pakistan (GoP) was required to hand over 923 hectares (2281 acres) land to PSA, the concessionaire and operator of Gwadar deep sea port, by June 2008 on lease basis for developing a Free Zone at East Bay of Gwadar. According to well-placed sources, MoD commenting on a summary moved by the Ministry of Ports and Shipping to Prime Minister for allowing transfer of the said land to GPA, had cited "technical, strategic and geographical" reasons for its refusal.

They said the MoD had contended that as per Defence Land (Acquisition Custody and Relinquishment) Rules 1944 the land could not be transferred on gratis basis, as requested by the ministry of ports and shipping, to an "autonomous" body like GPA.

The defence ministry, the sources said, had also backed last year's PN's demand for the payment of Rs 7008 million (Rs 1200 million per acre) for the land in question.

In the support of its argument, the ministry said that the said land was transferred by the Government of Balochistan to PN in 1980 on ownership basis, they said.

However, showing generosity MoD had linked a free-of-cost transfer of the disputed land to Prime Minister's approval in favour of ministry of ports and shipping, said the sources.

They said recently MoD had taken a "new stance" on the lingering issue and had said that out of 584 acres land, which is at present in possession of the naval forces, only 30 acres could be made available for the development of road-rail-link leading to the Free Zone at Gwadar Port.

They said according to MoD the remaining 554 acres land was "essentially required by Pakistan Navy from technical, strategical and geographical point of view".

According to sources the ministry of ports and shipping, where change of faces was rampant and had become almost a permanent phenomenon, may be in a difficult situation, as it had to convince the Prime Minister who had okayed recommendations of MoD on the fate of Free Zone land.

It may be recalled that former President (Musharraf) and Prime Minister (Shaukat Aziz) on February 2, 2007 had also directed hand over of the 584 acres land to GPA for the said purpose as soon as possible.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destructlord

Great! Im sure Chabahar and Gwadar will have some effects on Dubai!


----------



## Omar1984

Consortium for Gwadar rail link proposed


QUETTA, Feb 13: The Balochistan government has proposed the setting up of a consortium of friendly countries for a rail project to link the port of Gwadar with countries of the region.

The proposal was made by Chief Minister Nawab Aslam Raisani who said the consortium should consist of the Commonwealth of Independent States, Afghanistan, China and Iran.

&#8220;We are ready to host a conference on &#8216;Gwadar railway and logistic consortium&#8217; in April this year, either in Islamabad or Gwadar,&#8221; Nawab Raisani said.

He said the objective of the conference would be to work out principles, modalities, cost and timeframe of the project.

He expressed the hope that the federal government would help in setting up the consortium.

He said he had written a letter to President Asif Zardari praising the federal government for making the Gwadar port functional.


Consortium for Gwadar rail link proposed -DAWN - Top Stories; February 14, 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar port is backbone of economy: Arbab*


> SHR Jahfer
> 
> Islamabad&#8212;The federal minister for communication Dr. Arbab Alamgir Khan has said that Gawadar Port is the backbone of the country&#8217;s economy and its completion was a milestone in the development of the country, therefore special attention is being paid to the highways linking this strategic port. He also clarified that over-loading in containers operating along the Makran Coastal highway will not be allowed.
> 
> He expressed these views while giving instructions to high officials posted at Makran Coastal Highway near Pak-Iran Border. The federal secretary communication Sharif Ahmad Khan, Chairman National Highway Authority Chaudhry Altaf Ahmed, Chairman Gawadar port Authority Rear Admiral Saeed, GM Colonal (r) Javed Akhtar, DCO Gawadar Noorul Amin Mengal and other high officials also accompanied him. It may be noted that by Gawadar Port through Makran Coastal Highway, sometimes ago fertilizer and now a days Wheat is being imported.
> 
> The federal minister for Communications has been receiving complaints that on vehicles plying on this road, goods were being loaded above the approved quantity. The federal minister instructed the concerned officials to ensure loading of trucks and containers as per the approved quantity, otherwise strict action will be taken against those responsible for it and they will be dealt with according to the law. The federal minister also ordered that in case of any casualties to passengers traveling on these roads, trauma centre should be set up and ambulance and other facilities be provided at Puzzi Pass and Pasni. Earlier, the federal minister traveled from Jeewani to Gabad Highway and inspected it in details.
> 
> The federal minister said that Gawadar Port is of key importance to the country because it can help established trade relations with other countries of the world, and expressed his conviction that in future Pakistan will become an economic tiger of the Sub-continent and Asia.



Business New | Pakistan Observer Newspaper online edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*'Highways linking Gwadar being built on priority basis' ​*
ISLAMABAD (February 15 2009): Minister for Communications Dr Alamgir Khan said on Saturday that Gwadar Port is the backbone of the country's economy and its completion was a milestone in the development of the country. Therefore, special attention is being paid to the highways linking this strategic port.

He said this while giving instructions to high officials posted on Mekran Coastal Highway near Pak-Iran border. Communications Secretary Sharif Ahmad Khan, National Highway Authority Chairman Altaf Ahmed, Gwadar Port Authority Chairman Rear Admiral Saeed, GM Javed Akhtar, Gwadar DCO Noorul Amin Mengal and other officials also accompanied him. It may be noted that from Gwadar port through Mekran Coastal Highway, Pakistan has transported imported fertiliser and wheat recently.

The minister said he has been receiving complaints that on the vehicles plying on this road, goods are being loaded above the approved quantity. Therefore, he had instructed the concerned officials to ensure loading of trucks and containers as per approved quantity, otherwise strict action will be taken against those responsible for it. The minister also ordered that a trauma centre should be set up and ambulance and other necessary facilities provided at Puzzi Pass and Pasni. He travelled from Jeewani to Gabd Highway and inspected it. He said that Gwadar Port is of key importance to the country as it can help establish trade relations with countries in the region. He expressed his conviction that in future Pakistan would become an economic tiger of the subcontinent and Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Development of Gwadar Port road linkages NHA&#8217;s top priority*



> Tuesday, February 17, 2009
> ISLAMABAD: The National Highway Authority (NHA) was attaching top priority to development of road linkages to the Gwadar Port which can prove backbone of the country&#8217;s economy in the near future.
> 
> A source in the NHA told APP on Monday that road connectivity with the Gwadar port was crucial for making it hub of transit trade between Pakistan, Afghanistan, Central Asian Republics and China.
> 
> He named the three road linkages being built for Gwadar port. These included Gawadar-Turbat-Hoshab-Panjgur-Nag-Basima-Surab (N-85) which links Gwadar to N-25 RCD Highway at Surab. The NHA has awarded contract for upgradation of this federalised road to Frontier Works Organisation (FWO).
> 
> Basima-Khuzdar-Ratodero will be another road to connect Gwadar to N-85 & N-25- RCD Highway at Khuzdar and N-55 Indus Highway at Ratodero. Third link road for the Gwadar port is Basima-Surab-Kalat- Mastung-Quetta-Chaman which linked Gwadar to Quetta and Chaman through N-25 RCD Highway.
> 
> The source said construction work would be started on Kallat-Quetta-Chaman road in few days while the roads from Khanozai to Qilla Saifullah and Gwadar to Jewani have been completed. He also said work on Gwadar-Gabd and Qilla Saifulah-Zhob is near completion, as the Federal Government has released funds. The road from Ratodero to Shahdadkot is also nearing completion and would be opened within one month.
> 
> Efficient road network of a country always play an important role in its development and the government is focusing to improve this network up to international standards. The source said the democratic government wanted to bring real development in Balochistan and make the Gwadar Port second largest port of the country which could play central role in the country&#8217;s economy. He said in the present fiscal year, a huge amount has been allocated for the national highways programme with main thrust on the remaining work on Makran Coastal Road, Nutal-Sibi-Dhadar Section (N-65), Ratodero-Shahdadkot-Khuzdar Road, Qilla Saifullah- Loralai-Bewata Section of (N-70), Gwadar Ratodero Road (Khuzdar- Khori, Ratodero-Quba Saeed Khan & Gwadar- Turbat) and Hoshab- Panjgur-Nag-Baseema-Surab (450 km long section).
> 
> He said that under Phase-II, a new motorway corridor on the west of the Indus touching Balochistan would be developed as a long-term measure. It is envisaged to develop industrial clusters, oil storage facilities and oil and gas pipelines along the proposed motorway and expressway corridors.



Development of Gwadar Port road linkages NHAs top priority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Great news. The government should make the road connecting to China first priority because China put the most effort and most money into Gwadar Port more than any other country in the world.


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port: Accord with Singapore firm needs revision ​*
KARACHI: The agreement signed with Singapore firm on Gwadar Port needs to be revised.

State Minister for Ports and Shipping, Sardar Nabil Ahmed Gabol said this on Saturday.

The Minister said making Gwadar Port operational is a big success of the present democratic government and this port would soon emerge as one of the best ports in the world, says an official statement here. He said Gwadar Port would prove as an instrument for strengthening the countrys economy, promotion of regional trade and socio-economic uplift of the people.

Gabol said that more ships carrying wheat and urea are scheduled to arrive at Gwadar Port. Labourers and traders would be provided maximum facilities at the port along with creating more job opportunities for the people of Balochistan at Gwadar Port and other associated facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Gwadar may lose business to Iranian port of Chabahar 

Thursday, February 26, 2009
By By Hina Mahgul Rind 

KARACHI: The Gwadar Port that was envisioned to become a trans-shipment port and shipping hub for the landlocked Central Asian States (CAS), Afghanistan and Western China may lose this opportunity to the fast developing Iranian port of Chabahar, a Gwadar Port official said. 

The Gwadar Port is yet to become fully operational. The running of the port affairs was given to Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), one of the biggest port operators, so that it will fetch considerable business for making Gwadar Port a success. 

The PSA has not fulfilled its business plan of making the port fully operational by 2008. The PSA says the government has failed to provide basic infrastructure including road and rail links that are the main impediments in Gwadar Port development.

To ensure that the port stays a viable destination the Gwadar Port official suggested resuming container business immediately even if in small amount through PSA or if they fail through own resources.

The government should bear the cost of road transportation to resume export activity from Gwadar Port, he said.

The official suggested restricting PSA to the present terminal and the areas adjacent to the terminal handed over to them may be retrieved and handed over to Gwadar Port Authority.

The official further said that master plan of Gwadar Port need to be approved, presently it is approved in principle but nothing so far has been done. Master Plan will protect the entire east bay and coastline east of Surbandar. By securing Master Plan, the basic theme of converting Gwadar Port into a hub port will be secured.

In order to attract sustainable business like Afghan Transit Trade or container cargo at Gwadar Port, one of the viable options is to complete road connectivity of the Port with Chaman and Afghanistan followed by shifting total or part of Afghan transit trade to Gwadar Port. 

The land required for Free Zone has been dropped due to its high cost (Rs6.7 billion). It is suggested that the concerned agency at the Federal Government level may be requested to remand the case to the District Government authorities for review and submission of a workable plan, the official said.

The construction of East Bay Expressway may be undertaken on a fast track as the present arrangement for passage of the cargo truck within town has lot of repercussions. The concerned agency may be directed to execute the development work on priority.

According to government official it is justified to extend Rs.585million subsidy to the Gwadar Port to make it viable. Government supported Port Qasim for ten years to make port fully functional, he reminded. Similarly this will help the Gwadar Port to operate and serve the basic purpose of the port and generate revenues and job opportunities for the people.

He further stated that Stevedoring/Clearing/Ship Agency License to be given to locals and training should be given to the locals in cargo handling to reduce their grievances.

It is learnt that Port of Singapore Authority is trying to attract Afghan Transit Trade and get mining sector to export copper and chrome from Gwadar Port. In this regard PSA is briefing the government of Balochistan to work on connectivity.

It is also said that PSA is pursuing the government to add Gwadar Port in Afghan Trade Notification so that some trade should be started from Gwadar as well. 

However ports and shipping industry shows reservation on PSA&#8217;s role and said that PSA submitted plan for 40 years specifying business in Gwadar.

According to the PSA business plan the port was to be operational by 50 percent in 2007 and 100 percent in 2008 and had indicated business comprising of coal and container cargo.

The plan also indicated approximate revenue generation for Gwadar Port Authority during the period 2007 and 2008. But PSA, so far relied totally on TCP to have business and lucrative subsidies. It has totally failed in bringing in business to Gwadar Port specially containers.

However PSA says that ports are not run in isolation, port are catalyst for trade and in the absence of basic infrastructures, free zone industrial areas and most importantly the connectivity links to the ports which are major hurdles in running the ports. *PSA has fulfilled all agreed requirement but government so far has failed to fulfil the agreed requirements of the ports. * 


Gwadar may lose business to Iranian port of Chabahar


----------



## dbc

I think Gwadar has an edge over Chabahar when you consider the China factor. Plus the impact of US embargo on Iran and if relations with India improve then you may have have to service India..
You still have a long way to go before you compete with Jebel Ali and Singapore in terms of infrastructure, this includes hotels, airports even golf courses and medical facilities for expats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

I.Come.In.Peace said:


> I think Gwadar has an edge over Chabahar when you consider the China factor. Plus the impact of US embargo on Iran and if relations with India improve then you may have have to service India..
> You still have a long way to go before you compete with Jebel Ali and Singapore in terms of infrastructure, this includes hotels, airports even golf courses and medical facilities for expats.



I agree that Pakistan still has a long way to go. Currently China is helping Pakistan build an airport in Gwadar and there are many construction going on in Gwadar.

I just wish the present Pakistani government would take Gwadar more seriously, Gwadar Port is at competition with Iran's Chabahar Port right now...

You can learn more about projects in Gwadar in the following website:
http://www.visiongwadar.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyEagle9

Omar1984 said:


> Gwadar may lose business to Iranian port of Chabahar
> 
> Thursday, February 26, 2009
> By By Hina Mahgul Rind
> 
> KARACHI: The Gwadar Port that was envisioned to become a *trans-shipment port and shipping hub for the landlocked Central Asian States (CAS), Afghanistan *and Western China may lose this opportunity to the fast developing Iranian port of Chabahar, a Gwadar Port official said.



And...India has already built road connecting Chahbahar to Kabul.


----------



## Neo

infinite_dreams9586 said:


> And...India has already built road connecting Chahbahar to Kabul.



And Iran is still isolated. No US or EU goods to be transported via Iran.
Good luck India!


----------



## ajpirzada

talks are already goin on with afghan businessmen on gwadar and they are looking fwd to it. however this article is rit in a sense that proper infrastructure is still to be provided on which work is already goin on


----------



## Neo

*Pending housing projects in Gwadar irk investors ​* 
Friday, February 27, 2009

KARACHI: The future of real estate projects in Gwadar seems bleak as the government continues to pay little heed to the scams rampant in the region.

Sales Manager of Canadian City Gwadar, Azam Khilji, said most housing projects in the area are at stake since potential investors have lost all interest in the area. He said those who had invested earlier are still suffering because the projects have come to a standstill. We now say that Gwadar has been left at the mercy of God because there is no hope for the projects there.

Khilji also said the steadily deteriorating law and order situation in the country has put investors off, especially the increasing unrest in Quetta. He was of the view that if the government tried to finish pending projects, then more investors would be willing to come forward.

According to analyst Shahbaz Mukhtar, Gwadar was brought to the limelight by the government in 2004 with the vision of turning it into a bustling port city. Thus, a plethora of housing societies were launched and real estate prices shot up from as low as Rs500,000 to about Rs5 million.

It was then that many investments were turned into housing schemes by local investors in 2004, Mukhtar explained. After 2005, the hype died down a little but when Gwadar Port was revived in 2007, the prices shot up once again.

Mukhtar said it was because of the deteriorating economic conditions, after the assassination of Benazir Bhutto, that the projects in Gwadar became a distant dream. The prices have fallen once again, he lamented.

An investor, who wished to remain anonymous, said he had invested in one of the housing projects in Gwadar, the Creek City, which is situated near the Governor House. The project, he said, was launched in 2004 and he was one of the first people to invest in a 1,000 square yard corner plot meant for residential purposes. As the property prices appreciated over a period of three to four months, he said, the plot allocated to him was put somewhere in the middle of the society.

When the investor protested, the management of Creek City offered to return him his initial investment which he declined at that time. However, since then the plot allocation plans have been changed four times, he added. Worst still is the fact that his initial 1,000 square yard plot has now been reduced to 400 square yards because the society requires wider roads and other amenities. Thus, this compromised the original plans.

Furthermore, the society is now quite commercialised with fewer housing plots, once again not in line with the original plans. Thus, he felt that the Gwadar Development Authority was fully aware of these facts and threatened to take the management to court for fraud.

The management then tried to bribe him with another plot of 400 square yards in Creek City Phase II near the Iran coastal highway. However, he refused pointing out that documents of the second scheme also seemed shady and consisted of clauses with loopholes.

He was asked to wait till a settlement could be reached which was almost six months ago. The investor admitted that he had never visited Gwadar personally and said when the government launched the project, he just went there with the money to invest.

Meanwhile, real estate prices in Dubai also started rising at the same time (when he made the investment in Gwadar). Still, he preferred Gwadar because he said it would be beneficial to the country. 

This is how I get rewarded for investing in the country. There are many others like me who have been left in the lurch. Who do we turn to?


----------



## Neo

*Track linking Gwadar Port: Balochistan government seeks extra Rs 450 million from Railways ministry ​* 
ISLAMABAD (February 27 2009): Balochistan government has demanded extra Rs 450 million from Railways Ministry to lay out railway track linking Gwadar port with other parts of the country, well-placed sources in the ministry of Ports and Shipping told Business Recorder here on Thursday.

The allocation for lying of railways track by Railway Ministry was Rs 450 million, while the Balochistan Government is now demanding Rs 900 million for the project, the sources said. They said that the Gwadar Port is being considered a big boost to country's economy, due to which people are attaching great importance to the development of road and rail links towards the Port.

But, they said that extra demand of funds by Balochistan Government situation has made the project slow down. They said that earlier Balochistan government had asked the Railways Ministry to provide Rs 450 million for land acquisition for laying the railways track, and the ministry had disbursed the amount to the provincial government.

They revealed that a meeting was held the other day (Wednesday) in the Ministry of Ports and Shipping to discuss the development works on the Gwadar Port. Additional Chief Secretary (ACS) of Balochistan in the meeting asked the Railways Ministry to provide additional amount of Rs 450 million for land acquisition for rail link, the sources said.

ACS told the meeting that due to developmental work in the area the land prices have been doubled during the last one year for which they need more money to acquire the land for the project, they added. Sources said the Railways Ministry sought explanation from the Balochistan government regarding the increase inland prices and it has slowed down the pace of work on the project. It is pertinent to note that a feasibility study was conducted for lying of 110-km long additional railway track linking Gwadar Port with the rest of the country.

National Highway Authority (NHA) had already provided road connectivity to the Gwadar Port and was constructing more roads to provide connectivity to this port not only with other parts of the country but also with Afghanistan, Central Asian states and China. A number of projects are adversely affected by non-availability of funds, which has not only intensified the problems of the commuters but also resulted in the price escalation.

The rail links would help in stimulating trade and commercial activities in the area besides making the port fully operational. After the completion of the construction the coastal city, Gwadar will become international business and trade hub with the commissioning of deep sea port next year and its proposed link up with main railway lines network with up-country would pave the way for cheap mode of transportation to Central Asia, Europe and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port faces sea of problems ​* 
Sunday, March 01, 2009
By Hina Mahgul Rind

KARACHI: Since coming into operation in December 2008, it has been learnt that the Gwadar Port has been plagued with a host of problems such as transportation of goods into the area.

Transportation became a problem in particular after the arrival of ships carrying urea. There is no shortage of transport, but a few contractors have monopoly in the area, which in turn is causing a price hike, among other things, said an official.

In addition to the price hike, the official explained that in Gwadar trucks carrying cargo have no stand to park in, which has resulted in heavy traffic congestion in the city.

Because there is no truck stand anywhere, heavy vehicles are parked on the roads, leading to congested traffic, he said. The safety and security of pedestrians as well as of local traffic is compromised.

It has been learnt that a truck stand is being planned by the Gwadar Development Authority, but so far progress has been very slow. 

As well as being without a truck stand, the port lacks direct access to the Coastal Highway. The East Bay Expressway, a project of the Gwadar Port Authority, aims to remedy the situation, but even here there has been little progress. If successful, the East Bay Expressway will aid a smooth flow of vehicles not only in the port area, but also further inside the city.

Currently, the Coastal Highway itself is burdened with additional problems. While many of the heavy vehicles approaching Gwadar are without cargo, a large number of vehicles are overloaded. Officials say that overloading is not a problem with urea, but it is with wheat, which has 50 per cent more weight in the same volume as urea.

Allegedly, the Coastal Highway was built in a hurry with builders compromising on quality. Those involved in the business warn that if the trend of overloading continues, the highway may not be able to sustain the traffic for much longer.


----------



## rai naeem asad

gawadar is so important for us n our economic national position


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port deal with SPA unlikely to be scrapped ​* 
ISLAMABAD (March 28 2009): The government is unlikely to scrap the Gwadar Port agreement with the Singapore Port Authority (SPA), fearing that the operators would drag it into international arbitration, and would claim reputation damages, sources in the Ministry of Ports and Shipping told Business Recorder here on Friday.

The Minister for Ports and Shipping, Nabeel Gabool, had announced a couple of days ago that the government would cancel Gwadars pact with SPA and hand over the port to the provincial government. "Ports are Federal territories are covered under Federal Legislative List, Fourth Schedule of the Constitution.

For giving Ports in provincial control, Constitutional Amendment is required, with 3/4 majority," said sources. If the government cancelled the contract agreement of PSA, it would effectively imply a default on the part of the GoP, which would incur compensation, to be paid to PSA, under the terms of contract agreement, as well as compensation claim for damages for reputation, which would be handled under international arbitration, they said.

According to the agreement, failing amicable settlement and/or settlement the dispute or differences or claims, as the case may be, shall be finally settled by binding Arbitration under the Rules of the Court of Arbitration of the International Chambers of Commerce by a sole arbitrator appointed in accordance with the said Rules. The place of arbitration will be London.

There are reports that Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) has also defaulted on its commitment to provide 926 hectares land for free zone area at Gwadar Rato Dero road, which is essential to start commercial operation of the port. "GPA has not protected 18,000 hectares land allotted to Gwadar Port free of cost in 1996, as was committed by the Prime Minister," sources added.

Another issue is that the previous Sindh government had demanded KPT and PQA to be handed over to Sindh government. KPT has 4,000 acres; Port Qasim has 10,000 acres and Gwadar needs 30,000 hectares. And, just like any other port, Gwadar needs road and rail connectivity.

Analysts are of the view that in the present case, it is also an attempt to seek political mileage and an attempt to pacify the angry Baloch nationalists who did not have a say in awarding contracts in the province. The Planning Commission, provincial government, and Gwadar District Nazim were fully involved from the stage of conception to construction of berths by Chinese contractors and subsequent award of contract to a world class port operator.

The Master Plan of Gwadar city, the terms of the contract with regard to it and tax holiday period were approved by the federal cabinet which was duly represented by provincial Chief Minister Jam Yousuf. It is pertinent to mention here that Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto had approved the construction of a deep-water port project at Gwadar on BOT terms for 50 years.

Other approved terms included (a) 18,000 hectares of land to be provided by the Government of Balochistan "free of cost"; (b) Wapda to provide electricity; (c) NHA to construct 895 kilometres Gwadar-Rato Dero Road and Gwadar-Karachi Coastal Highway; (d) free of cost (except development charges) land to be provided for establishing industrial ventures and warehouses and; (e) Offer of concessions comparable with those available to existing free zones in Far East to world class companies.

After military take-over in 1999, the project was, however, cancelled. While celebrating 50 years of Pak-China Friendship in 2002, China agreed to construct the port with $250 million loan on generous terms: phase-I of the project being construction of 600 meters of berths.

In 2006, tender was floated for operation of Gwadar Port, marine services and Free Zone on BOT for 40 years. After due competitive process, GPA signed an agreement with Port Singapore Authority. As per terms, PSA delegated the task to three joint venture companies: two local investors ie AKD and NLC are also the partners of PSA in Gwadar Port.

Analysts are of the view that the slow progress to get Gwadar fully functional has nothing to do with the agreements between GPA and PSA. They say that no port can function without a commercial hinterland attached to it with requisite infrastructure for domestic and transit cargo.

There are questions as to why the 2001 directive of the Prime Minister to freeze allotment of all land in Gwadar city area and transfer of all government land to the port was not implemented? Shaukat Aziz Cabinet, after due approval from President Musharraf had ordered Pakistan Navy to shift to a new location and have the earmarked contiguous area of the port transferred to GPA.

According to sources, operators are demanding, of the government, to make Gwadar port functional; that Pakistan Navy, Coast Guard lands should be handed to them; and Port Master Plan should be strictly adhered to. There are also unconfirmed reports that GPA Chairman (Adm) Saeed has caused GoP to default on Agreement terms. He refused to give Navy land to GPA, and guided Navy to build shipyard on that piece of land.


----------



## A1Kaid

I have studied the Gwadar Port heavily, for several years now.

But I would like to know further about Chinese presence and involvement at Gwadar Port.

I understand they have a Naval/military personnel presence there. But specifically, is China going to dock heavily armed war ships, or just mainly oil tankers...? (I believe both but I have some uncertainty) 

How many Chinese personnel will be present in Gwadar at a time, civilian or military personnel?



I bring this up because I am interested in Chinese future (possible) militarization of Gwadar Port. As Gwadar Port is in close proximity to the Persian Gulf the Chinese 'String of Pearls' dream requires China to develop a 'Blue Water Navy' which means dominating the seas with military prowess, and developing Naval bases throughout Asian and possibly African coastlines.

So this dream and national policy of China would suggest possible militarization of Gwadar on their part, we know there will be militarization on our part, because Gwadar Port is not only an economic asset and trade hub but a strategic naval port for Pakistan.


Another question I would raise, because there is Chinese naval and/or maritime personnel there how are they involved in the security arrangement.

For example, Gwadar is attacked by a foreign Navy, what will the Chinese Navy present at Gwadar do in response....I once read a very long article about this, and Pres. Musharraf hinted that Chinese Navy there would respond in a forceful way, as a protector or some sort or extra security layer...However, I would like to know more about this, more about the security protocols.

Anyways I am trying to look at Gwadar through the security, war, and military dimension, beyond the economic one...


----------



## ajpirzada

*Law ministry for transfer of naval land to Gwadar Port Authority* 
TAHIR AMIN 
ISLAMABAD (April 02 2009): Law ministry has given a go ahead to Ports and Shipping ministry to transfer 584 acres of naval land at East Bay to Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) to establish Free Industrial Zone.

Ports and Shipping ministry will move a summary within few days to seek Prime Ministers approval for transfer of land to GPA in the light of the opinion given by Law ministry, well placed sources in the ministry of Ports and Shipping told Business Recorder here Wednesday.

Sources revealed that earlier Prime Minister had rejected the summary and the P&S ministry has now sought legal guidance from the Law ministry that has backed the transfer of land to GPA.

Law ministry has said that if the land is not transferred to GPA, it would be difficult for the Authority to follow the confessional agreement signed with Singapore Port Authority (SPA), sources maintained. "The ministry further said that denial of land transfer would lead to legal complications with the SPA" sources added. Ports and Shipping ministry had informed the Law ministry in its letter that land was transferred to Defence ministry that could be used for Pakistan navy.

The ministry in a letter addressed to the Law ministry said that Balochistan government had 9000 acres with sea access to 278 acres, which is available for the ministry of Defence to shift its infrastructure to safeguard the coastal belt of Gwadar, sources added.

On the other hand sources said P&S ministry in its letter opined that by not transferring the Free Zone land to the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) in accordance with the terms of the agreement is tantamount to breach of the pact.

The concession Agreement also provides that the Free Zone Area will be custom free and grants may be established in the Zone. Under clause 5.3.3 of the concession Agreement, it is mutually agreed by both the parties that GPA shall acquire the land for the Free Zone Area on or before the following dates.

In the letter, the P&S ministry has proposed that if the ministry desires transfer of Defence land to GPA on gratis basis, then PMs approval may be obtained for the transfer of the said land.

Sources further added that the port was formally inaugurated on March 20, 2007 and is presently handling wheat and urea shipments successfully. The operation of the port has been assigned to the PSA, the operators of international repute, for a period of 40 years under a concession Agreement signed between GPA and the PSA on February 6, 2007. The scope of the concession agreement includes cargo/terminal operations at the existing facilities and development of additional berths on 4.2Km space, which is available for this purpose.

Sources said that Free Zone is key to meeting Gwadar ports primary objective of transshipment. There could be no Free Zone without transshipment. The purpose of the free zone is to augment and supplement port activities and to value-addition of cargo, thereby attracting more shipment into the port which is the real source of revenue generation, sources maintained.

Realising the importance of the Free Zone Area, the then President and the Prime Minister directed on February 2, 2007 that 584 acres of land in the possession of Pakistan Navy at East Bay, Gwadar should be handed over to GPA, for the said purpose as soon as possible.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Neo

*Big ships at Gwadar Port: PSA to enhance discharging capacity to 10,000 metric tones ​* 
KARACHI (April 03 2009): The Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) will enhance its ship discharging capacity to 10,000 metric tones per day, as deeper-draft vessels carrying the largest ever quantity of bulk wheat have arrived off the port, Business Recorder learnt on Thursday.

According to official sources in PSA the newly operational Gwadar Port was all set to accommodate M/v Agios Raphael, carrying 66,000 metric tons of Russian wheat, within next five days. They said the ship, which had arrived off the port early on Thursday morning, would be a big vessel with 12.5-meter draft carrying the largest bulk quantity of wheat in the countrys history.

They said the PSA, Gwadar Ports operator, would double its per day ship discharging capacity by 5,000 MT to 10,000 MT to cope with the fast-arriving heavily-loaded big vessels at port.

The standard discharge rate at local ports stood at 5,000 MT per day, they added. They said the deeper-draft ship would be directly berthed at the Balochistan-based port. The sources said another big vessel, M/v Panagiotios, was also awaiting wharfage at Gwadar Port with at least 64,000 MT imported wheat.

They said Gwadar Port, which has a 12.5-meter permissible draft at its disposal as a comparative advantage, had successfully handled another ship, M/v Popi S, with 12.7 meters deepest draft and 64,000 MT wheat on February 28. It would be pertinent to mention here that the permissible draft at Karachi Port and Port Qasim is 10.5 meters, two-meter less than Gwadar Port that was built in 2006 to cater to the future needs of mother vessels.

The safe handling of big ships, like M/v Agios Raphael and M/v Panagiotios, at Gwadar Port would augur well for the new port and its Singaporean operator, which had previously been under fire for declaring a "wrong draft" for M/v PS Glory. The deeper-draft vessel had, however, been unloaded by the PNSC ships through lighterage at the outer anchorage of Gwadar Port.


----------



## SEAL

Three days ago my teacher(who is certified charted accountant) told me that the 6 month revenue of gawadar port is approx 16billion$


----------



## Hasnain2009

After 10 year!!


----------



## Neo

*Gwadar Port - a question of control​*
(April 05 2009): According to a press report, representatives of the PPP and the MQM sharing the portfolio of ports and shipping as senior and junior ministers are on opposite sides over the question whether Islamabad or the Balochistan government should have control of the Gwadar Port.

The Minister of State Nabil Ahmed Gabol of the PPP is said to be working on a proposal to hand over administrative control of the port to the provincial government, which the Minister for Ports and Shipping, Babar Khan Ghauri is against.

The proposal is part of the PPP government's strategy to appease the Baloch nationalists who have a long list of grievances against the federal government, and are embroiled in a bloody conflict with the Federation for the realisation of what they see as their just economic rights. Ghauri is reported to be opposed to the move, citing the constitutional provision under which ports and shipping fall in the list of federal subject.

On the face of it, the PPP's is an admirable stance. No one can deny that the Baloch people have been given a raw deal by successive governments at the Centre, which is at the back of the ongoing insurgency in the province. In terms of natural resources it is Pakistan's richest province.

In fact, Islamabad's dream to become the Gateway to Central Asia and also to provide China with a shorter access route for its energy supplies is also linked to Balochistan via the newly constructed port at Gwadar. A huge section of the much-awaited Iranian gas pipeline is to pass, too, through the province. Indeed, Balochistan figures prominently in this country's plans for progress and prosperity.

Yet it remains the least developed unit of the federation. The nationalists see Gwadar as yet another attempt by the Centre to exploit its resources at the expense of local people. It goes without saying that the Baloch people have a genuine sense of deprivation, which must be addressed as urgently and effectively as possible. The appeasement of the Baloch people is highly desirable. But the issue of Gwadar Port's control is rather complicated.

First of all, as Ghauri is reported to have pointed out, it is a federal subject. That is why the two ports in Sindh are not under the provincial government's administrative authority. Some people, however, argue that this hitch can be removed through a constitutional amendment. In fact, the current political discourse includes strong demands for greater provincial autonomy, and a new social contract.

Baloch leaders are vociferous in saying they want control over their economic resources, including the port. The problem though is not only a constitutional impediment that is removable, but the need to strike a right balance between the federal and provincial powers. While the PPP must be supported in its efforts to give due recognition to Baloch rights, this must be done in a careful manner so as to avoid causing systemic distortions that might create new difficulties.


----------



## Omar1984

^ The ports in Sindh are not under the Sindh government's control but its in the control of the federal governemnet, the same should be the case with Gwadar Port. All Ports are under the control of the federal government regardless of which province the port is in.

However, natural resources that comes out of the province of Balochistan, such as gas and oil, should be in control of the provincial Balochistan government.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Strongly Disagree brotha...
>>>natural resources that comes out of the province of Balochistan, such as gas and oil, should be in control of the provincial Balochistan government. 

They should be in control of both fedral and provincial Govts as Federal Govt is the one that will be spending major portion/investment in provinces if such is the state that every province claims its control over its resources than we might see another Serbia where provinces were fighting over this and that and control.

Province should have 40-50 percent control and the rest should be left to Federal and is more feasible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

luftwaffe said:


> Strongly Disagree brotha...
> >>>natural resources that comes out of the province of Balochistan, such as gas and oil, should be in control of the provincial Balochistan government.
> 
> They should be in control of both fedral and provincial Govts as Federal Govt is the one that will be spending major portion/investment in provinces if such is the state that every province claims its control over its resources than we might see another Serbia where provinces were fighting over this and that and control.
> 
> Province should have 40-50 percent control and the rest should be left to Federal and is more feasible.




I dont know how much of the natural resources of Balochistan the Balochistan government controlled in the past but 50&#37; control of those natural resources for the Balochistan government and 50% control of those natural resources for the Federal government sounds fair.

As for ports, all the money and work on building those ports come from the federal government. Even the loan that comes from other countries, like our friend China, the federal government has to pay back that loan. It doesnt make sense for any port in Pakistan to be under control of the provincial government, Sindhis never asked for the Karachi Port and Port Qasim to be under control of the Sindh Government.


----------



## Hasnain2009

I agree with u omar!!

And port should be operated by federal govt, as every know there is a big game planned for Gawadar, by RAW, CIA and Mossad!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar port can open immense opportunities for import, export of petroleum products: Dr Asim* 



> ISLAMABAD, Apr 24 (APP): Adviser to Prime Minister on Petroleum and Natural Resources Dr Asim Hussain said on Friday that Pakistan offers shortest access to Central Asian countries to the warm waters of Arabian sea and has successfully developed a modern deep sea port at Gwadar,at the mouth of Persian gulf.
> 
> During his address to the conference titled &#8220;Reliable Transit of Energy and its Role in Stable Economic Development and International Cooperation&#8221;, in Ashghabat he said that the Gwadar port can open immense opportunities for the import and export of petroleum and other products which will bring prosperity and the land locked countries,by opening the world markets to them.
> 
> He said that &#8220;Pakistan is willing to offer opportunities and transit facilities for the import of goods and products,at internationally competitive terms.&#8221;
> 
> Dr Asim said Pakistan&#8217;s historical relations with Turkmenistan are not new as Pakistan was one of the first countries to extend diplomatic recognition to Turkmenistan as an independent state in December 1991.
> 
> H said that Pakistan and Turkmenistan share a lot of common history,and have similar culture,traditions and values.
> 
> &#8220;The bilateral cooperation between the two brotherly countries in various affairs of the state speak of the trust and confidence we repose in each other&#8221;,he added.He hoped that this relationship can turn into a fruitful partnership in the future with mutual benefit to each other and thus help to the world mutually.
> 
> Dr Asim Hussain said that Pakistan is a country of about 166 million people,and has witnessed rapid economic growth in the recent years with the GDP growth averaging 6.5 per cent per annum in the last five years.
> 
> During 2008,Pakistan&#8217;s primary energy demand stood at 62.9 million tons of oil equivalent MMTOE which has grown at an annual compound rate of 6 per cent per annum during the past five years.
> 
> He said that during 20008 Pakistan produced nearly 41 billion cubic meters of natural gas,which has grown at annual compound rate of 7.7 pc over the past five years.
> 
> He said that at present the country&#8217;s natural gas consumption is met by indigenous sources only but it caters upto 50 pc of our total requirement.
> 
> To meet this shortfall,gas import projects both liquified and piped are planned and in various stages of development,he added.HE said that Pakistan has developed a vast gas transmission network of nearly 10,000 km which is ideally suited to economically transport large volumes of local and imported natural gas to load centers.
> 
> He said that Pakistan&#8217;s natural gas demand is rising rapidly and it is expected that it will increase to around 129 BCM per year by 2025,thus offering a huge market to potential gas suppliers including LNG.
> 
> Dr Asim said that Pakistan was strategically located south east of Turkmenistan,providing the shortest possible route to the high consumption energy markets in Pakistan and India.
> 
> He said that Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI),Gas pipeline project provides an excellent commercial link on top of the historical links that already exist among the regional states.The project envisages the construction of a 33 BCM per year pipeline,traversing through Afghanistan to reach Pakistan and onwards to India.The ADB has conducted a feasibility study,and found the project to be commercially and economically viable.
> 
> He said that recently there have been some useful discussions on commercial terms,paying the way for conclusion of agreements.With he recent discovery of huge gas reserves in Turkmenistan,it is expected that the issue of availability and dedication of exploitable gas reserves for the project would also be sorted out,and the project will become a reality in the foreseeable future.
> 
> He further said that Pakistan has recently issued its petroleum Exploration and Production Policy which is investor-centric and offers opportunities to investors in exploration and production sector.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gwadar port can open immense opportunities for import, export of petroleum products: Dr Asim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Pakistan offers to import Turkmenistan gas through Gwadar*



> &#8901; Saturday, May 2nd, 2009 &#8901;
> 
> ISLAMABAD (SANA): Pakistan has planned to use Gwadar port for importing natural gas from Turkmenistan.
> 
> Special Secretary of Ministry of Oil and Gas G.A. Sabiri while briefing about the visit of advisor petroleum and gas doctor Asim Hussain to Turkmenistan, said that 14 thousand cubic feet reservoirs of gas were verified in Turkmenistan. This can be exported in the whole world through Gwadar port.
> 
> During the visit, issue of importing the gas through Gwadar port also came under discussion &#8216;he added.



SOUTH ASIAN NEWS AGANCY (SANA) | Pakistan offers to import Turkmenistan gas through Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*Gwadar to be Balochistan&#8217;s winter capital*

LAHORE: The Balochistan government has decided in principle to name Gwadar as the province&#8217;s winter capital, a private TV channel reported on Thursday. The channel quoted official sources as saying that the plan to name Gwadar as the winter capital would possibly be approved in the upcoming provincial budget. The channel said Balochistan officials had held a series of meetings in Islamabad for this purpose. daily times monitor
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


very gud step.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar likely to become Balochistan&#8217;s winter capital *



> QUETTA: The Balochistan government is likely to declare Gwadar as the winter capital of the province.
> 
> 'A decision has been taken in principle and the plan is likely to be approved with the next provincial budget,&#8217; sources told Dawn, adding that officials concerned were working on details of the proposal.
> 
> &#8216;The decision will have a far-reaching impact on the economy of Balochistan, particularly of Makran,&#8217; the sources said.
> 
> Balochistan Assembly Speaker Mohammad Aslam Bhootani confirmed that the proposal was being actively considered. &#8216;If the government takes a final decision to make Gwadar the winter capital of the province, economic activities in the port city will get a big boost,&#8217; he said.
> 
> The sources said a bench of the Balochistan High Court would also be set up in Gwadar. They said that Chief Minister Nawab Mohammad Aslam Raisani, Speaker Aslam Bhootani, the chief secretary and provincial ministers had held several meetings in Islamabad in this regard.



DAWN.COM | Provinces | Gwadar likely to become Balochistan?s winter capital

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neo

*Afghanistan offered use of Gwadar, Port Qasim ​* 
*In return Pakistan seeks access to CARs under new transit trade accord​*
Sunday, May 17, 2009

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has offered Afghanistan to use Gwadar and Bin Qasim ports for trading activities under the Afghan Transit Trade Agreement (ATTA) while in return it wants access to Central Asian Republics (CARs), official sources confided to The News on Saturday.

The current Afghan Transit Trade Agreement (ATTA) signed in 1965 allows Afghan cargo movement only through Karachi Port. After that, the cargo is transported to the landlocked country either through Landi Kotal in NWFP or Chaman, Balochistan.

The current ATTA does not contain any provision for transit trade to Central Asian Republics (CARs) through Afghanistan, which is an impediment to Pakistans efforts to become a gateway to Central Asia.

Pakistan and Afghanistan signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in the US during the recent visit of President Asif Ali Zardari for improving trade and accession facilities between the two sides.

Under the MoU, both sides agreed to conclude and sign a complete Afghanistan Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement (APTTA) as early as possible and no later than December 31, 2009. Afghanistan has submitted a draft of the new agreement with the government of Pakistan.

In view of the MoU, a joint working group met in Islamabad the other day to discuss the advantages of greater regional and global trade linkages and export-oriented business development, an official who attended the meeting told this scribe.

They also discussed trade liberation and facilitation and public outreach on trade-related issues with a goal to improve processes and reduce impediments affecting the trade and investment environment in Afghanistan and Pakistan, the same official said. 

The meeting also agreed that the next meeting of the group will be held in Afghanistan in June and date will be communicated with understanding. 

They also agreed to coordinate and resolve all the issues relating to cross-border commerce and inland freight transit trade.

Under the expired Afghanistan Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement (APTTA), Islamabad has kept six items in the negative list that include i) cigarettes, and cigarettes of tobacco or of tobacco substitute, ii) cooking oil, iii) automobile parts, iv) television, v) telephone and vi) and tyres and tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar Port To Be Linked With Central Asian States*



> ISLAMABAD: The Federal minister for Communication, Arbab Alamgir Khan has said government is working on a comprehensive plan to link Gawadar Port with International Highways particularly with Afghanistan, China, Tajikistan and other States of Central Asia.
> 
> He was talking with Ambassador of Tajikistan H.E Mr. Zubaydullo Zubaydov, who met him in his office here Monday to discuss the matter of trade development between the two country. Secretary Communication, Sharif Ahmed and Chairman National Highway Authority Altaf Ahmed Choudhry were also present in the meeting.
> 
> Minister said government is interested to complete all internal link roads to Gwadar as this road network will strengthen trade activities with neighbor countries. He hopes that neighbor countries would be taken benefit from the Gwadar Port. He said government has already allowed Afghanistan to use this port for their trade activities. Tajikistan and other Central Asian States would also be used this for their trade and business activities for which Pakistan will fully facilitate.
> 
> Federal Secretary Communication, Sharif Ahmed in the meeting disclosed that Pakistan is holding an International Conference in November to promote trade and economic activities in this region. More then 100 countries including neighbors and central Asian countries will attend the conference and exchange views relating to economic and trade activities as well as transportation system between the neighbor countries. On the occasion, The Ambassador of Tajikistan, H.E. ZUBAYDULLO ZUBAYDOV has said that Tajikistan is interested to promote trade activities with Pakistan as at present the trade volume between the two countries is very little and it should be enhanced. *He said Tajikistan will fully support Pakistan in its plan of road development in Pakistan and border areas lined to Gwadar Port. He disclosed about 35 kilometers metle road has already available at Tajikistan border area to facilitate the transporters, which will be enhanced soon.*
> 
> He said Tajikistans Minister for Communication will visit Pakistan soon to settle the matter of transportation facilities and development of road network from Pakistan to Tajikistan as Tajikistan is playing vital role promotion of trade activities between the Pakistan and CIS countries as Tajikistan is a gate way to Central Asian States.



ONLINE - International News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UnitedPak

*Govt declares 10-year tax holiday for Gwadar Export Processing Zone*


> By Ijaz Kakakhel
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to provide ten-year tax holidays for Gwadar Export Processing Zone, Federal Minister for Industries and Production announced it during a press conference here on Wednesday.
> 
> The cabinet has approved awarding tax holidays for industrial units to be set up in Gwadar. The zone would be established over 46,000 acres areas where industrial units, hotels, warehouses and others would be established.
> 
> There would be zero percent sales tax on construction materials and stamp duty will also be exempted. Terming the development of Gwadar Port development as landmark achievement of the present government, he claimed that capacity of the Gwadar port was more than Karachi Port.
> 
> It would enhance Pakistan's trade with China, Russian States, Middle East, Afghanistan, Iran and others. He said that trade centres would be established at Gwadar port, which would enhance trade and economic activities in Balochistan that ultimately would help in removing their deprivation.
> 
> About fertilizer meeting held today, the minister claimed that the government decided to provide Rs 20.88 billion subsidy on imported and locally manufactured urea fertilizers for Kharif Crops. Among the total Rs 14.38 billion would be provided to local manufacturers of urea fertilizers in the form of subsidy on gas and Rs 6.5 billion subsidy would be provided on imported urea fertilizers. The price of imported urea fertilizer was Rs 1200 per 50 kg bag and the government would provide Rs 500 per bag subsidy.
> 
> The minister told reporters that 19.246 million acres area was brought under cultivation for Kharif Crops including cotton, sugarcane, rice, maize and others Three million tonnes urea fertilizers was required for cultivation on this area.
> 
> About 2.55 million tonnes urea fertilizers would be produced locally and 0.45 million tonnes would be imported. The government has already imported 164,000 tonnes while tenders have been open for 255,000 tonnes for which letters of credit would be open soon. "We are importing extra commodity in order to avert any possible risk of shortage," he added.
> 
> He requested the growers not to make panic and ensured that it was duty of the government to ensure availability of urea fertilizer in the country. The minister claimed that the panic would create black marketing, however, he cleared that retail price of urea fertilizer would be Rs 710 per 50 kg bag.
> 
> Answering a question, the minister said the government was taking appropriate measures to stop smuggling of the commodity, as its price at international level was higher as compared with price in Pakistan.


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

*Iran to provide Gwadar Port 100MW free of cost *


> ISLAMABAD: Iran has allocated a separate budget for supplying 100 megawatt electricity free of cost to Gwadar Port in Pakistan in order to ease the growing power crisis there.
> 
> All the groundwork in this connection has been completed and the power supply would start as soon as Pakistan finalized work on transmission lines, said the Ambassador of Iran to Pakistan Mashaallah Shakeri in a meeting with the Federal Minister for Communications Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan here Thursday.
> 
> The Federal Minister told the ambassador that practical steps should be taken to implement the agreement signed between Pakistan and Iran last year to start bus service between Quetta and Mashad.
> 
> The Minister said that Pakistan and Iran shared a long history of friendly relations and underscored the need to enhance mutual cooperation in various sectors of economy. He said that Pakistan was working to develop new communication links with Iran in order to increase its share of trade with the latter.
> 
> He informed the Ambassador that a new road connection with Iran through Makran Coastal Highway will be opened soon which he hoped will go a long way in bringing the people of the two countries closer together. He said the opening of the new route will link Gwadar Port with the Iranian Port in Chabahar which he said could bring enormous economic benefits to the two countries. He also hoped that Iran would facilitate Pakistan as a transit to export its commodities to Turkey and offered the governments full cooperation to the Iranian traders in their efforts to get access to the Chinese markets.
> 
> The Ambassador said that his country shared Pakistans desire to increase bilateral cooperation in various sectors. He said that Iran wanted to import citrus fruit and vegetables from Pakistan.
> 
> He also informed that Iran would soon start a special train service between Zahidan and Mashad for passengers coming from Pakistan. He said that his government was ready to offer Pakistan a soft loan for the construction of Nushki-Dalbandin section on Quetta-Taftan highway. He also proposed for the creation of a joint Pak-Iran shipping company.
> 
> The Minister said Pakistan would welcome Iran investment in its road sector and assured him about governments support in this regard. He also appreciated Ambassadors proposal for a joint shipping company and said that such a step would benefit the shipping industry in both the countries.
> 
> They also agreed on the need for a meeting between the Communication Ministers of the two countries in the near future in order to make progress on these issues. The Minister informed the Ambassador that a formal invitation in this regard would soon be extended to his country.
> 
> Secretary Communications Sharif Ahmed, Member Finance Zafar Iqbal Gondal, Member Planning Raja Nowsherwan and other high officials from National Highway Authority were also present on the occasion.


DAWN.COM | Business | Iran to provide Gwadar Port 100MW free of cost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi

In my opinion, pakistan is going through the toughest phase of her existance, and when this is over pakistan will grow so very rapidly in every field that countries would give examples of her in the centuries to come, INSHA ALLAH....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*EPZ over 46,000 acres to be set up at Gwadar, says Wattoo​* 
ISLAMABAD (May 21 2009): Federal Minster for Industries and Production, Manzoor Wattoo said on Wednesday that Gwadar Port has been declared as tax-free zone for 10 years, aimed at boosting exports besides promoting trade and industrial sectors of the country.

Addressing a press conference here, Wattoo said the government has decided to declare Gwadar Port as tax holiday zone for 10 years and establishing an export industry at the port. "An state-of-the-art export processing zone over 46,000 acres of land would also be established there to promote the export and zero rating of sales tax on construction material will also be exempted from stamp duty," he added.

He said that it will help improve the life standard of the people of Balochistan and would also create job opportunities in the province. He said that the country has achieved a bumper crop of wheat this year due to the prudent polices of the government and surpassed the procurement target of 6.5 million tons and reached 8 million tons.

He said that rice crop would be cultivated over 7.240 million hectares, cotton 7.044 million hectares, sugarcane 2.558 million hectares while maize would be cultivated over 2.440 million hectares this year. About 19,246,000 acres of land would be put under Kharif crop for which about 3 million tons of fertilisers would be required, he said.

About 2.55 million tons of fertilisers are manufactured locally, as there was a gap of 0.45 million tons in demand and supply of the commodity. This gap would be filled by the import of the commodity, out of which 164,000 tons has been imported and tender for the import of 255,000 has been called.

The government would ensure the import of 255,000 tons by the end of current month to ensure smooth supply of the input to growers adding that the ECC has approved the import of 0.2 million tons of fertilisers. The government is providing around Rs 6.50 billion subsidy on imported fertilisers at the rate of Rs 500 per bag of urea and besides, the subsidy of Rs 282 per bag for local manufacturers is being given which mounts to Rs 14 billion.

The minister said that the government was providing Rs 20.88 billion subsidy for Kharif crop to make the country self-sufficient in food grains. A proper strategy has also been devised to root out hoarding and black-marketing of fertilisers, he said, adding that farmers should purchase the commodity according to their needs and avoid storing the commodity for next crop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Friends of Family aid to be spent on Gwadar Port: PM 


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani on Wednesday underlined that the aid provided by Friends of Pakistan will be spent on Balochistan especially for Gwadar Port. 

While addressing in the National Assembly (NA) on Wednesday, Prime Minister Gilani said that aid provided by Friends of Pakistan would methodically be spent on Gwadar Port, as it is a hub of trade for Pakistan. 

He said that it would be governments top priority to spent relief amount on development projects in view to bolster economy and trade activities. 

He further added that roads linked to Gwadar Port will be linked by Railway Network as well so that it is connected to other areas also.



ONLINE - International News Network


----------



## Omar1984

Development of Gwadar port number one priority of government: PM  


ISLAMABAD, Jun 17 (APP): Prime Minister, Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani on Wednesday told the National Assembly that development of Gwadar port is number one priority of his government. We have already made this port operational and imported fertilizer for the agriculture was operated through this port, the Prime Minister remarked. 
He said operational activities through Gwadar port has created jobs for the people there and generated economic activities. 

Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani assured the House that the pledged financial assistance and funds from Friends of Democratic Pakistan, priority would be given to Balochistan in the utilization of funds.


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency )


----------



## TopCat

abbasniazi said:


> In my opinion, pakistan is going through the toughest phase of her existance, and when this is over pakistan will grow so very rapidly in every field that countries would give examples of her in the centuries to come, INSHA ALLAH....



Pakistan needs this spirit from every citizen now...


----------



## TopCat

Why the port is taking so much time to go in full scale operation?? Its complete since long!!!


----------



## ajpirzada

*Tajik Ambassador seeks business access through Pakistani ports* 
ISLAMABAD, Jul 2 (APP): Tajikistan is in a dire need of access to the world through Pakistani ports like Gwadar and Pakistan is also looking to import Tajik power to its northern areas, as it has the huge hydropower potentials and cheapest electricity in the world.This was stated by the Ambassador of Tajikistan, Zubaydov Zubaydullo Najotovich who called on the Federal Minister for Industries and Production Mian Manzoor Ahmad Wattoo here Thursday. 

The ambassador said that both the countries have signed about twenty agreements, protocols and memorandums of understanding (MoU&#8217;s) to extend cooperation in energy, communications, insurance, investments and industry. 

He said that the government of Tajikistan shall be able to assure its electricity requirements by 2009 and will also export to the other countries. 

For the advancement of the communication projects, the government has adopted strategy to construct new highways and bridges to link Tajikistan with neighboring countries, he added. 

Cherishing brotherly relations between the two nations the Federal Minister Mian Manzoor Ahmad Wattoo said that the Pakistan was one of the first countries who recognized the independence of Tajikistan. 

He said that Pakistan was the first country who established diplomatic ties with it and opened Pakistan&#8217;s embassy in Dushanbe in 1993. 

The minister further said that apart from trade and economic ties, Tajikistan has also spiritual and religious relations (wat kind of relations are these?) with Pakistan.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Tajik Ambassador seeks business access through Pakistani ports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

*First commercial cargo ship arrives at Gwadar​*
QUETTA: The first commercial cargo ship Al-Fahdah carrying 650 tons of dates anchored at Gwadar deep water port Wednesday.

Gwadar Port Authority officials told the media persons that the Gwadar is the sole port of the country having anchorage facility for supercargo ships.

"Panamics ships carrying wheat from America and Canada would also arrive at Gwadar port soon," they said, adding that commercial activities at the port would not only increase business prospects in Mekran region but also across the province.

Besides, it would immensely contribute in social wellbeing of the local population by creating innumerable job opportunities and improvement in civic infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*&#8216;Efforts underway to provide road, rail links to Gwadar&#8217; 
​*
ISLAMABAD: Minister of State for Ports and Shipping Sardar Nabeel Ahmed Gabol on Friday told the National Assembly that the government is striving to provide road and rail links to the Gwadar Port to boost business activity in the area.

Responding to a question, the state minister said since its opening in December, shipping activity at the port has been in full swing. However, it would further enhance commercial activity once the port is linked through a road and railway network.

He told the House that even today, two ships are anchored at the port from which urea is being unloaded. He said the Makran Coastal Highway is coping with the needs of transportation for Karachi while efforts are under way to provide road access for upcountry parts like Khuzdar.

To another question, he said that loading and unloading capacity of three ports, including the Karachi Port, Port Qasim and Gwadar is 70 million tons, 40 million tons and three million tons per annum respectively.

He rejected the impression that the KPT was running in loss, adding that out of 33 berths at the port, 25 are in operation while the rest are being repaired to be operative within a couple of months.

Later, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Petroleum and Natural Resources, Dr Asim Hussain said the Petroleum Policy 2007 prepared by the previous government was flawed, which incurred around $414,900.

He said the 2007 policy was not implemented, adding that as the new 2009 policy has been notified by the ministry, it incurred no expenditures.

To another question, the minister said in written reply that royalty or transit fee is applicable only in case where gas is transported to any third country such as India, which is currently not taking part in the project.

Since the imported gas is to be consumed in Pakistan only, at present no transit fee is applicable.

He said as and when India joins the project and transit fee is negotiated, the Balochistan government would be taken onboard, adding that the chief minister of Balochistan is a member of the steering committee that had decided that imported IPI gas will be dedicated to the power generation sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*&#8216;Gwadar port to improve national, provincial economy&#8217;
​*
QUETTA: Gwadar deep port would promote massive economic activity in the region which would not only benefit local people but also cast positive impact on overall economy of the province and the country.

District Nazim Gwadar, Abdul Ghafoor Kalmati talking to APP here Friday strongly rejected the apprehensions among some quarters regarding development of the port and said it would help bring Balochistan&#8217;s coastal areas into socio-economic mainstream and serve as a catalyst for fast track development of the province. 

&#8220;Establishment of special economic zones, free trade zone, and Export Processing Zone (EPZ) would attract foreign investment creating innumerable job opportunities for local youth which would directly raise the living standard of their families&#8221;, he said

PML (Q) MPA, Sheikh Jaffar Mandokheil said Gwadar seaport is best in the region having geographic potential to link the region. 

Gwadar port will not only open up the hinterland but also the people of Mekran who are associated with fishing and agriculture, especially growing dates will have access to easier transportation for dates export to foreign markets.

&#8220;Development of an integrated transport system-road and rail links to CARs and rest of the country will also enhance the local people&#8217;s access to new avenues for their development and prosperity&#8221;, he concluded.

The provincial minister for Fisheries, Hamal Kalmati said for landlocked Central Asian economies, Balochistan offers access to new resources and markets and the prospect of more rapid growth. He said there was no insurgency in the province, just a political protest, and there was a need to talk with Balochistan&#8217;s political leaders to take them on board.

He stated that everyone was cooperating with the development of Gwadar and Balochs need to be provided the opportunity to work.

Although there would be massive demographic change in Gwadar, he dismissed the idea that Balochs would become a minority in their own province. app

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Government approves Rs 7.5bn construction of Gwadar Int&#8217;l Airport 
​*
* CDWP approves 42 projects worth Rs 107.2 billion

By Ijaz Kakakhel

ISLAMABAD: The Central Development Working Party on Thursday approved 42 national importance projects worth Rs 107.2 billion including foreign aid component of Rs 10 billion. 

The 42 projects included Construction of New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) and Allied Facilities Rs 7.5 billion including Rs 1.312 billion as FEC. The scheme envisages construction of state of the art NGIA, along with allied facilities over a piece of land already acquired measuring 4300 acres. The construction of the NGIA would be undertaken in phased programme over a 30-year period. 

The airport would be developed as a green-field airport and all major components of an airport would be developed as part of this project. The officials claimed that the NGIA would be the business gateway to Pakistan through the city of Gwadar. The government had already allocated Rs 750 million in the PSDP 2009-10 for construction of the airport. 

The total 42 development projects included, 27 projects in Infrastructure Sector costing Rs 49.3 billion, 13 projects in Social Sector costing Rs 57.6 billion. In addition, 2 projects relating to Commerce and Industry costing Rs 0.3 billion were approved today. Realizing the gravity and demand for energy, the government approved various projects like Establishment of 132 KV Grid Station, Bajaur costing Rs 453 million and Dargai Pall small Dam in South Waziristan Agency costing Rs 313.232 million .

These schemes would not only resolve the electricity problem of these areas but also generate employment opportunity for people of backward areas. The CDWP meeting authorized the WAPDA to undertake feasibility study of Pattan Hydro Power Project, which would generate 2800 MW of electricity.

For improvement and development of Transport Sector, Bridges across the River Indus connecting Larkana & Khairpur, linking Kandhkot located on the National Highway N-55 with Ghotki, and a bridge on River Ravi Kamalia Harrapa Rd. district Toba Tek Singh have been recommended to ECNEC at cost of Rs 17.4 billion. Construction of these bridges would provide a better link in economically backward areas and reduce the distance between major towns.

For rehabilitation of the damages in Swat and to improve the socio economic condition of the area through multi sectoral activities, i.e. provision of social infrastructure, the CDWP recommended Swat Development Package to ECNEC costing Rs 4 billion. This project would greatly help to resettle the IDPs and help generate economic activity in that area.

Population Welfare Programme, which was an on-going activity executed in all provinces, has been recommended to the ECNEC for its further extension up to year 2014 costing Rs 50 billion. The meeting, however, has set up a committee to make recommendations to devise a better delivery mechanism. 

The CDWP also considered 3 concept papers namely: Disaster Management Programme Sindh, Communication System for Coastal Management in Arabian Sea (JICA) and lastly, to increase the participation of Girls Students at the Middle Schooling level and reduce drop outs in the rural area of Sindh. Deputy Chairman Planning Commission, Sardar Aseff Ahmad Ali chaired the meeting. The meeting was attended by the sponsoring agencies and the representative of provincial governments and special areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## geoshahjee

Pakistan at an ideal position to provide sea outlet to Central Asia and Pakistan through Gawadar port. The most significant aspect of Gawadar port-Central Asia land distance is 3400 kilometers. Considering this shortest route, four countries, Pakistan, China, Kyrgyzstan and Kazakhstan signed a quadrilateral agreement for "Traffic in Transit". Through this agreement, Central Asian countries will access to Gawadar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*5th urea ship arrives at Gwadar ​*
KARACHI: The fifth ship carrying 45,574 metric tonnes of urea for Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) berthed at the Gwadar Port on Tuesday. A TCP official said that with the arrival of MV Star Cosmos from Oman, the total imported quantity for Rabi season has reached 175,449 MT of urea from the awarded quantity of 600,000 MT. app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Navy establishes medical facility at Gwadar ​*
Pakistan Navy has established a medical facility for the local population of Gwadar. The facility includes free medical check up and provision of medicines to the people who are unable to meet basic medical needs due to inadequate financial resources. Apart from male doctors, a lady medical officer has especially been appointed for medical check up of female patients.

The medical facility is a continuation of the efforts that Pakistan Navy has been making for long to help people along the coastal belt in basic healthcare and education, spokesperson, Inter Services Public Relations, said on Thursday.

The spokesman added that a school would also be set up at Ormara and free medical camps and establishment of &#8216;Naval Utility Centres&#8217; in various costal cities would be set up as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuuba

Why China didn't win the contract of the operation and management of Gwadar Port? Who knows?

Thanks.


----------



## bigmoneymaker

singapore has the world class management experience as its position as a ceter hub in south east asia.....that is why it can outbeat china in this competition ....furthermore , if china taking over the management the outsiders will consider this action as this commercial port has been controlled by china for ill intention use....do you know the china image in the minds of nowadays foreigners especially the westerners??? know this fact and you will know what to do....if you dont know this fact then you give pakistanis the impression that you asked this question like a great china chauvinist.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

much blame has been put on PSA for not making the right investment. they might be a part of this mess but its also bec so far GOP has failed to transfer the owner ship of land by the Gwadar port to PSA as promissed. land is under the control of navy and i cant think of y they cant relocate somewhere else. 
other factors are obviously poor infrastructure which is currently underconstruction and will be completed by 2011 atleast.


----------



## Kuuba

bigmoneymaker said:


> singapore has the world class management experience as its position as a ceter hub in south east asia.....that is why it can outbeat china in this competition ....furthermore , if china taking over the management the outsiders will consider this action as this commercial port has been controlled by china for ill intention use....do you know the china image in the minds of nowadays foreigners especially the westerners??? know this fact and you will know what to do....if you dont know this fact then you give pakistanis the impression that you asked this question like a great china chauvinist.......



No offense. I asked because I was not wise enough to understand why China didn't use her influence to win the contract. Thanks for your explanation.

Port management experience should not be a big challenge :
WORLD PORT RANKING - 2007 
TOTAL CARGO VOLUME 
THOUSANDS OF TONS 
RANK	PORT	COUNTRY	MEASURE	TONS
1	Shanghai	China	metric	561,446
2	Singapore	Singapore	freight 483,616 
3	Ningbo-Zhoushan	China	metric	471,630
4	Rotterdam	Netherlands	metric 401,181 
5	Guangzhou	China	metric	341,363
6	Tianjin	China	metric	309,465
7	Qingdao	China	metric	265,020
8	Qinhuangdao	China	metric	245,964
9	Hong Kong	China	metric 245,433 
10	Busan	South Korea	revenue 243,564 
11	Dalian	China	metric	222,859
12	Nagoya	Japan	freight 215,602 
13	South Louisiana	US	metric 207,785 
14	Shenzhen	China	metric	199,190
15	Kwangyang	South Korea	revenue 198,190 

CONTAINER TRAFFIC 
TEUs - Twenty-Foot Equivalent Units 
RANK	PORT	COUNTRY	TEUS
1	Singapore	Singapore 27,935,500 
2	Shanghai	China 26,152,400 
3	Hong Kong	China 23,998,449 
4	Shenzhen	China 21,103,800 
5	Yingkou(Liaonian)	China 13,713,000 
6	Busan	South Korea 13,254,703 
7	Rotterdam	Netherlands 10,790,604 
8	Dubai Ports	UAE 10,653,026 
9	Kaohsiung	Taiwan 10,256,829 
10	Hamburg	Germany 9,917,180 
11	Qingdao	China 9,430,600 
12	Ningbo	China 9,258,800 
13	Guangzhou	China 9,200,000 
14	Los Angeles	US 8,355,038 
15	Antwerp	Belgium 8,175,951


----------



## TaimiKhan

Kuuba said:


> Why China didn't win the contract of the operation and management of Gwadar Port? Who knows?
> 
> Thanks.



Because, China is constructing the port and is involved in other big projects too, so if it had been given to it directly without any tender would have created a problem and the impression of beings one of its pearls would have become true, also further meant to diversify the source in portfolio of FDI in Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

*No harm if district govt takes over ​*
Sunday, December 06, 2009


KARACHI: Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghauri has said that if the Gwadar Port is given under the City District Government to run its affairs there is no harm in it.

&#8220;We will support this for the development and progress of the port, local people and the area,&#8221; he said.

Gwadar Port is to be used for transshipment and in this regard work is under process and the main hurdle is land dispute, he said, adding, &#8220;we are looking at this matter and trying to solve it so the port can be fully operational.&#8221;

He said this at the inauguration of the Pakistan International Container Terminal (PICT) Bridge.

He added that latest and modern scanners are being installed at the Port Qasim with US government&#8217;s support and more advance and modern scanners will be installed at other ports as well with their support.

Ghauri said that there is a need to combat extremism and terrorism to sustain development and modernisation, adding uncertain law and order situation will shatter the progress and development of the country.

Pakistan International Container Terminal (PICT) is the only Pakistani terminal operator with high growth and is performing much better than others. He added that in the second phase the bridge would be connected with MA Jinnah Road.

Captain Haleem A Siddiqui, Chairman PICT, said that PICT has undertaken development of a new bridge along with an eight-lane gatehouse to expand its gate capacity. 

The cost of the bridge is Rs230 million and is designed to cater to the heaviest traffic emanating from the port. Bridge was completed in two years and design consultancy was provided by NESPAK.

He added that PICT is very actively developing the port infrastructure and said that next year in March PICT will start online records of inward and outward cargo on entry and exit gates. PICT handled over half a million TEUs in financial year 2008-09.

Nasreen Haque, Chairperson Karachi Port Trust, speaking on the occasion briefed about KPT&#8217;s progress and ongoing and future projects. She added the KPT is also pursuing landlord port doctrine which helps to better compete with regional ports and meet ever-growing challenges of international and regional sea-trade.

In this regard, an example of success of landlord port strategy is PICT, which has made remarkable progress since its inception. 

She added that PICT and its management have achieved all the milestones in the shortest possible time.


----------



## jupiter2007

In 80's Zia ul haq and ISI created MQM and brought Altaf Hussian into power to weaken the PPP and Sindhi nationalist element's strong hold in Sindh.
Pakistan is in the position to separate Gwadar from Baluchistan and create a new province "Makran". Dr. Wahid Baloch should be selected as the governor of Makran.


----------



## ajpirzada

*'Gwadar Port Authority' (GPA) to have non-executive professionals as the Chairman and members of the Board.*

According to sources, under revised 'Gwadar Port Authority' (GPA) structure, the Chairman and members of the Board are proposed to be replaced with non-executive professionals, aiming at placing skilled people at the helm.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Omar1984

* China&#8217;s assistance remarkable for Balochistan&#8217;s development: Zardari ​*


ISLAMABAD, Dec 10 (APP): President Asif Ali Zardari on Thursday said China&#8217;s invaluable assistance and support for Gwadar Port project had contributed towards the socio-economic development of Balochistan and would stand as a living testimony of Pak-China friendship for generations to come. Talking to Sun Ziyu, President China Harbour Engineering Company at Aiwan-e-Sadr, the Prime Minister said, &#8220;We envisage developing Gwadar not only as a trans-shipment port but also an energy port which can serve the economic interests of both Pakistan and China.&#8221;

He said the success of Gwadar Port can serve as a catalyst for Chinese exports from its western regions to the rest of the world, adding &#8220;we would like Chinese enterprises to undertake developmental projects and increased Chinese investment in the area.&#8221;

President Zardari said Pak-China friendly relations and mutual cooperation had become a shining example of friendly co-existence between two neighboring states. 

Minister of States for Ports and Shipping Sardar Nabil Ahmed Gabol, Secretary General to the President Salman Faruqui and Spokesperson to the President former Senator Farhatullah Babar were also present during the meeting.


*Thank You China *!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## ajpirzada

see this city rising from the dust.


----------



## ajpirzada

arent you shocked?


----------



## ajpirzada

*Gwadar be allocated Afghan, CARs cargo transit task: five-year plan report on ports *
IQBAL MIRZA
KARACHI (December 30 2009): The subcommittee constituted by the Planning Commission (PC) to finalise chapter on ports for the 10th Five-Year Plan 2010-15 in its final report has suggested that all Afghan and Central Asian transit cargo should only be handled by Gwadar Port. This would make the port fully operational, and the objectives, for which it was constructed, would be fully achieved, according to the stakeholders.

The subcommittee comprised Ms Nasreen Haque, Chairperson of Karachi Port Trust (KPT), Vice Admiral M Asad Qureshi (R), Chairman, Port Qasim Authority PQA), Aslam Hayat, Chairman, Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), Mohammed Rajpar, Khurram Abbas, Adil Gilani, Chairman, Transparency International Pakistan (TIP), and Captain Zafar Iqbal Awan.

For the five-year plan (2010-15), the subcommittee has suggested that an expenditure of Rs 257.85 billion should be incurred on development of the three ports--Karachi Port, Port Qasim, and Gwadar. Pakistan with 1100 km coastline has already two well established commercial ports--Karachi Port & Port Qasim--over which 95 per cent international trade passes through, and the newly developed third port at Gwadar has also started limited operation.

In February 2007, the development and operation of Gwadar Port was entrusted to Port of Singapore Authority -Gwadar International Terminals Limited (PSA-GITL) under a 40 years concession agreement. The port was planned as a transshipment/transit hub and to be supported by local industries.

None of these objectives was achieved or seriously targeted. The government has so far diverted bulk cargo (wheat and fertiliser shipments) to provide initial sustainability. Last year, the port handled 1.30 million tons of diverted bulk cargo. So far, the National Highway Authority (NHA) has not constructed the road connections to the North (M-8 &N-85), while GPA has not constructed the East Bay Expressway and handed over the free zone land for construction of warehousing.

These essential works are planned to be accomplished during the next few years. PSA-GITL will upgrade the existing berths, provide modern container handling equipment and commence construction of the container terminal to attract transshipment/transit cargo traffic.

During the 2010-15 Five-Year Plan, an expenditure of Rs 38.40 billion (Rs 10.18 billion under the public sector/self financed program and Rs 28.22 billion under private sector financing) is planned to be incurred. Similarly, on Karachi Port an expenditure of Rs 132 billion (Rs 75 billion under the self-financed program, including financial assistance of $175 million from World Bank/IFC, and Rs 57 billion under private sector financing) is planned to be incurred.

And, on Port Qasim, an expenditure of Rs 87.45 billion (Rs 4.95 billion under the public sector for channel deepening, Rs 16.50 billion under the self-financed program, and Rs 66.0 billion under private sector financing) is planned to be incurred. The subcommittee has suggested that as a coherent development strategy and to achieve maximum effective utilisation of port infrastructure Karachi Port should be allocated commercial cargo, and Port Qasim industrial cargo.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## courageneverdies

*PM arrives Gwadar; Cabinet meeting Today​*
GWADAR: Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani on Tuesday arrived here in Balochistan seaport city, to chair cabinet meeting and inaugurate various development projects. 

The Prime Minister was received by Governor Balochistan Nawab Magsi and Chief Minister Sardar Aslam Raisani at the Gwadar Airport. 

He was accompanied by Minister for Information and Broadcasting Qamar Zaman Kaira, Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervaiz Ashraf, Health Minister Makhdoom Shahabuddin and Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Sardar Aseff Ahmed Ali.

The Prime Minister is to inaugurate Gwadar-Jewani Road and a Labourers Colony in the city. 

He will also be briefed about the functioning of Gwadar seaport and will distribute letters of permanent employment among the labourers working at the port.

On Wednesday, the Prime Minister will chair the cabinet meeting, along with the signing of National Finance Commission Award.

This is for the first time in history of the country that a cabinet meeting will be held at a vessel anchored at the Gwadar port in Arabian sea.

---







---

A positive step. Imperitive for reducing the infiriority complex of Balochistan. Signing of NFC Award there is also a milestone because for the first time Balochistan has been given their right.

KIT Out


----------



## jupiter2007

It seems like there is 100 years building plant for Gwadar. I have been hearing about this port since 2001 but really nothing happened, only purposed maps of port, mall, building and hotels. _I am purposing Markan as separate province._

*removed map*


----------



## TaimiKhan

jupiter2007 said:


> It seems like there is 100 years building plant for Gwadar. I have been hearing about this port since 2001 but really nothing happened, only purposed maps of port, mall, building and hotels. _I am purposing Markan as separate province._



Buddy, can you stop posting your this separate province thingy ??? In every 2nd thread you post your these plans, which have no place right now or in near future. We have many other problems other then think about seperate provinces. 4 provinces hardly came along on NFC, and you think with much more provinces, the going would be easy. 

Its a brotherly advice to stop posting these maps of Pakistan showing it into God knows how many provinces. They don't help.


----------



## pak-yes

> It seems like there is 100 years building plant for Gwadar. I have been hearing about this port since 2001 but really nothing happened, only purposed maps of port, mall, building and hotels. I am purposing Markan as separate province.



oh come on man couldn't you think a better time for such proposals


----------



## jupiter2007

pak-yes said:


> oh come on man couldn't you think a better time for such proposals



I proposed this in 2005


----------



## jupiter2007

taimikhan said:


> Buddy, can you stop posting your this separate province thingy ??? In every 2nd thread you post your these plans, which have no place right now or in near future. We have many other problems other then think about seperate provinces. 4 provinces hardly came along on NFC, and you think with much more provinces, the going would be easy.
> 
> Its a brotherly advice to stop posting these maps of Pakistan showing it into God knows how many provinces. They don't help.



We have 5 provinces now! Don't forget Gilgit.


----------



## courageneverdies

Gilgit ain't a province.

KIT Out


----------



## jupiter2007

taimikhan said:


> Buddy, can you stop posting your this separate province thingy ??? In every 2nd thread you post your these plans, which have no place right now or in near future. We have many other problems other then think about seperate provinces. 4 provinces hardly came along on NFC, and you think with much more provinces, the going would be easy.
> 
> Its a brotherly advice to stop posting these maps of Pakistan showing it into God knows how many provinces. They don't help.



Pakistan already lost east Pakistan (Bangladesh). How many more are you willing to lose before you going to realize that Pakistan need to take a drastic steps to improve things....Drug Mafia CIA already decided to Split NWPF and Balochistan. They need an easy route to ship drugs (Hash and Herion) from Afghanistan via NWFP and Balochistan. "Afghan farmers cultivated poppies on 193,000 hectares of land in 2007, which produced about 93 percent of the world&#8217;s heroin last year, according to UNODC. " Drug business increased 1000&#37; since 2001 the fall of Taliban....Taliban burn drugs and Karazi wants more drugs. It is 900 billions dollars business.......it is better then OIL.


----------



## TaimiKhan

jupiter2007 said:


> Pakistan already lost east Pakistan (Bangladesh). How many more are you willing to lose before you going to realize that Pakistan need to take a drastic steps to improve things....Drug Mafia CIA already decided to Split NWPF and Balochistan. They need an easy route to ship drugs (Hash and Herion) from Afghanistan via NWFP and Balochistan. "Afghan farmers cultivated poppies on 193,000 hectares of land in 2007, which produced about 93 percent of the worlds heroin last year, according to UNODC. " Drug business increased 1000% since 2001 the fall of Taliban....Taliban burn drugs and Karazi wants more drugs. It is 900 billions dollars business.......it is better then OIL.



Well Sir, i don't understand where did the drug business came into this discussion or what logic it has to the provinces issue. 

To make provinces there are certain requirements, and as for east bangladesh, it was not lost due to less number of provinces, but due to the leadership we had who were selfish and idiotic. Current ongoing and the recent NFC are a good step in bringing more harmony among the provinces, its upto the leadership to make things work, its their doing which brings the bad relations among the provinces, not the people. 

And for making further provinces, there should be a rationale, resources have to be seen, population, area and other stuff. 

We can't make every other district into a province. 

Provinces are needed when it becomes essential based on the multi factor criteria. 

More provinces, more expenditure, more CMs, more ministers, more governors, more complications in running the affairs. 

Its not a childs play to get a map cut the map into dozens of provinces without knowing why and how to make a province, without thinking that may be one of the provinces has nothing in itself to support its affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

taimikhan said:


> Well Sir, i don't understand where did the drug business came into this discussion or what logic it has to the provinces issue.
> 
> To make provinces there are certain requirements, and as for east bangladesh, it was not lost due to less number of provinces, but due to the leadership we had who were selfish and idiotic. Current ongoing and the recent NFC are a good step in bringing more harmony among the provinces, its upto the leadership to make things work, its their doing which brings the bad relations among the provinces, not the people.
> 
> And for making further provinces, there should be a rationale, resources have to be seen, population, area and other stuff.
> 
> We can't make every other district into a province.
> 
> Provinces are needed when it becomes essential based on the multi factor criteria.
> 
> More provinces, more expenditure, more CMs, more ministers, more governors, more complications in running the affairs.
> 
> Its not a childs play to get a map cut the map into dozens of provinces without knowing why and how to make a province, without thinking that may be one of the provinces has nothing in itself to support its affairs.



Do you think Indian government was stupid when they decide to split Punjab into 3 smaller provinces, Haryana, Punjab and Himachal Pradesh? 
Do you know Iran has 30 provinces, Afghanistan has 23 provinces. Netherlands is same size as Sindh and it has 12 provinces. Turkey has 81 provinces, France has 22 Regions, Thailand has 75 provinces. Why can't Pakistan have 10-16 provinces? It will help Pakistan develop faster. Pakistan has all the resource it needs, it just don't know how to use utilize them properly. I think Sindhi, Balochi, Pathan and Mahajir all will favor creating more provinces. 

http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/160/neelab.jpg
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/6222/kiruwan2011.jpg
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4252/karachi2010.jpg


----------



## pak-yes

Oh come on we have enough problems already.These matters can be settled once imminent threats can be resolved.You are saying like that enemy is at our gates and we say oh lets divide the country.


----------



## ajpirzada

enough problems already. no point in making more. its a never endin chain if u get into it. all you will end up with is one man state. ppl in india still want more states showing its not a solution to anything.


----------



## jupiter2007

pak-yes said:


> Oh come on we have enough problems already.These matters can be settled once imminent threats can be resolved.You are saying like that enemy is at our gates and we say oh lets divide the country.



This should have been done in 70s, Zia wanted to do it in 80s but Army wasn't in favor. Punjabis will never allow it............and that's one of the reason they don't allow anyone other then Pathan in the arm forces, only way person can get into arm forces if he can speak Punjabi or Pushto.


----------



## antartica

Guys , 

one question . pakistani'ss talk about a lot about the Gwader port . Any idea which Market is this Port going to to target .


----------



## ajpirzada

central asia mainly


----------



## TaimiKhan

antartica said:


> Guys ,
> 
> one question . pakistani'ss talk about a lot about the Gwader port . Any idea which Market is this Port going to to target .



Its not about targeting anyone specific. Karachi port is very busy and as time passes by becoming congested also. 

Gwadar has natural deep sea port capability and it will help in reducing the load on Karachi's ports. 

Plus with a good road and rail network it will be very easy for China to export / import goods from Pakistan as another deep sea port will give additional capacity to handle in/out cargo. And this may even attract the CAS to trade from here using either China or if stability comes into Afghanistan, through Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antartica

Central Asia , at this moment doesn't sound viable . Due to situation in Afganistan . Moreover other alternate routes would also add to competetion and frankly economies of central asia only cannot support much . 

Clarification by "taimikhan" seems more relevant .


----------



## hazi

ISLAMABAD: The Planning Commission&#8217;s task force on maritime industry has urged the government to cancel the deal with the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) to operate the Gwadar port.

According to a presentation before Deputy Chairman of the Planning Commission Sardar Aseff Ahmed Ali, the Gwadar port project is a disaster, as the 40-year concession agreement with the PSA has not yielded any results in its first three years.

&#8220;The government and the PSA are in default of commitments. No commercial vessel (has) arrived at Gwadar port in three years and there is no possibility of any (docking there) for many years.&#8221;

The task force said the port would be made approachable by road in four years, and a rail link would take between 15 and 20 years.

A rail network that could connect the port with Afghanistan, and through Afghanistan, with Central Asian Republics and China, in addition to cities and towns in Pakistan, was badly needed.

The task force said that goods from 72 ships had been unloaded at the port at a rate of Rs2,000 per ton, which translated into a revenue of about Rs220 million for the PSA.

According to the presentation, the government was to purchase 2,281 acres of land on the waterfront for the PSA. This land was to be given to the port operator for 40 years.

&#8220;But purchasing the land does not seem possible because doing so would cost at least Rs15 billion,&#8221; said the task force. &#8220;And without this land, the PSA is unwilling to invest.&#8221;

The PSA had undertaken to spend $525 million in five years, but nothing was spent in the last three years. The PSA was not likely to invest even in the next two years, said the task force.

The concession agreement could be revisited. The best option would be to cancel the agreement, said the task force.

If this happened, a penalty of only $8-10 million would have to be paid. Negotiations with the port operator could be initiated on this issue, said the task force.

The use of three berths at the port was the best alternative, according to the presentation.

Building infrastructure was vital for attracting investments in areas like petroleum storage and refining, oil field-related equipment, construction and fabrication.

The concept of a logistics port should be introduced with appropriate industries, using the only Ro-Ro (roll-on, roll-off) berth in Pakistan, said the task force.

If Gwadar was to be used for government cargos, &#8220;trans-shipment to Karachi should be considered&#8221;. With the existing berth structure, according to the presentation, there &#8220;is no possibility of the &#8230; port achieving break even and the government will have to subsidise it for many years&#8221;.

The Balochistan government was opposed to the concession agreement with PSA because the Baloch people were not gaining anything from it, said the task force.

The port would not be viable for transshipment or transit until the law and order situation in Afghanistan improved and China was connected via road and rail links with Gwadar, according to the presentation.

The task force pointed out that no facility for supporting the oil industry existed even though the port was on the mouth of Gulf. &#8220;Due to this, Pakistan is unable to attract investment in Gwadar from Gulf countries &#8230; in the oil and gas sector&#8221;.

DAWN.COM | Front Page | Govt urged to scrap Gwadar port deal


----------



## All-Green

jupiter2007 said:


> This should have been done in 70s, *Zia wanted to do it in 80s but Army wasn't in favor*. Punjabis will never allow it............and that's one of the reason they don't allow anyone other then Pathan in the arm forces, *only way person can get into arm forces if he can speak Punjabi or Pushto*.



A baseless statement, there are people with all sorts of ethnicity in the Army, there is no ban in the Army on any ethnic group.
The majority of Army is comprised of Pashtuns and Punjabis from areas which have traditionally been arid land and no real alternative was available but to join Army, this has happened since the British era, areas like Attock, Gujar Khan etc. were always the main recruitment areas of the Army.
Agricultural Areas like Central and Southern Punjab and Sindh always had low number of recruits.
Also in South Punjab, Sindh and Baluchistan due to sardar system most men are in the personal service of their feudal lords...hence proportionately less recruits.

Zia was Urdu Speaking and so was Musharraf, i wonder why the Punjabis and Pashtuns did not revolt if they had any grand schemes?
Zia did what he pleased and to say that he was checked by any group within the army is incorrect...he always did what he wanted to do...he was pretty much an iron dictator.

Splitting up into many more provinces is not as simple as it sounds, economic viability has to be seen...if you create another province then you will have another CM and his entire cabinet to handle and if they are unreasonable then another pathetic situation whereby combined failure of the provincial party and federation will in turn be exploited by the political groups to blackmail each other.
When the country is in economic crisis, the federal government will not be able to provide relief to a province which is created just to increase the number of provinces and is not economically viable...if this happens you will have many provinces causing a great uproar about their provincial autonomy under threat and their economic plight due to negligence of government of Pakistan.

What needs to be done is to uplift the economy and for that more provinces will not do a miracle in the short run especially since we are already in an economic crunch.

The most phenomenal economic growth in this country was during Ayub Era and during his era West Pakistan was practically under a one unit system...this indicates that perhaps our economic woes are not due to the need of further provinces but major planning and execution failures.

If i have a team of 30 odd people and they fail to deliver anything to me, splitting them into 10 teams of 3 persons each will not help me in anyway till i realize what is the reason of their collective failure.

I am not opposed to smaller provinces, however in short term it will not help us but actually complicate the matters.
New provinces will need massive new funds to operate and where will this all come from?
Circular debt is what has gotten us into this economic meltdown where government cannot provide anything because all the Provincial governments and state departments etc. in the chain have in the past not paid anything to each other...


----------



## Luftwaffe

Gwadar Port waits for ships
Vessels avoid anchoring at Gwadar as there is nothing to lift from this port after unloading cargo

Sunday, January 31, 2010
By Farhan Zaheer

KARACHI: The developers of Gwadar Port had perceived it to be the future of Pakistan&#8217;s economy. Gwadar is yet to shine despite all the potential of becoming a major port in the region.

The strategically important port helplessly waits for cargo ships while government seems indifferent even after inheriting the gift of Makran Coastal Highway from Musharraf government that links Karachi to Gwadar.

Local people say that Gwadar has seen a positive socio-economic change after the construction of coastal highway that has reduced three days journey to eight hours for reaching Karachi, the commercial hub of the country. Access to the big city has brought numerous bounties to the people of Gwadar district.

Gwadar Port was made with an investment of Rs17.2 billion ($288 million) with Chinese assistance of more than $220 million and over $66 million from Pakistan. Present government is still indecisive as to how to plan and exploit the immense potential of this port.

Ghulam Farooq, Director General, Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) said Gwadar Port will not be fully operational unless and until industrialisation takes place in Gwadar district.

&#8220;Cargo ships want to return with some cargo. Why will a cargo ship come to Gwadar Port when it has nothing to take back?&#8221; he said while talking to media persons at a local hotel in Gwadar.

Abdul Razik Durrani, DG operations of GPA said the port was increasing its capacity to turn into a hub port with all the facilities. &#8220;For instance here we have service berth that we do not have even at Karachi Port and Port Qasim, a RORO facility, which is used in importing vehicles and other machinery, fire fighting equipment, oil pollution equipment with an oil tank of 50,000 gallon capacity.&#8221;

Durrani added that two fish harbours were also under construction - one in Pishugaan and the other in Surbandar. Fish industry is one of the largest industries of Gwadar, he said, &#8220;we have cold storage system where fish processing and packing is done while a huge quantity of fish goes to Karachi for export to different countries.&#8221;

A coastline of 17.5 km is available to Gwadar Port where container terminals would be made. The master plan of Gwadar Port has LPG and LNG terminals that will be given to private companies on build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis, he said.

The first ship offloaded 63,000 MT of wheat at Gwadar Port in March 2008 and from then only Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) has imported commodities through Gwadar Port showing the extent of limited ships.

He said TCP decision of importing commodities from Gwadar instead of Karachi Port was right because the cost was same at both ports. Calculations reveal that the imports through Gwadar were not expensive if compared to Karachi Port and Port Qasim, for demurrages and other charges owing to heavy sea traffic at Karachi levels the cost of imports, he added.

When asked why two ships have ran aground at Gwadar Port, he replied, international laws say that any damage in case of incident to the ship is the responsibility of captain whether it touches jetty or runs aground.

The Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) the operator of Gwadar Port handles millions of containers around the world making it easier for them to develop this port according to the schedule plan, Durrani said.

PSA has much more important role to play than just the port operations, for instance bringing business, setting up container terminal, making it a proper and viable port is the responsibility of PSA, he said.

With the import of TCP commodities various employment opportunities emerged like truck drivers and other lifters that increase the hopes of local people that they will get more employment as the port operations grow. &#8220;With the increase in port operations, local people will get more employment and their grievances will certainly start decreasing,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Private businessmen at Gwadar Port will certainly employ local people. Why would they bring labour for Rs500 per day when the local labour is available for Rs200 a day? How they can prefer to bring costly labour from Karachi or Quetta when they get trained local people in Gwadar? He asked and rebuffs the reservations of local people who think that they will be marginalized in employment opportunities.

Obviously, local people have the right and we would ensure that local people get training on priority basis, he added.

On the availability of water and electricity in Gwadar, he said electricity load shedding in Gwadar was same as we see in other parts of country while Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) was looking for desalination plant and electricity generation on its own.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gilani lauds Chinese cooperation for developing Gwadar Port 
​*
KARACHI, Feb 8 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani has lauded Chinese cooperation in the development of Gwadar Port.He was speaking as chief guest at the induction ceremony of PNS Shamsheer at the Naval Dockyard here on Monday.The keel of the vessel was laid in July 2008 in Hudong Shipyard of China.

The Prime minister also admired the Chinese cooperation in the development of Gwadar Deep Sea Port which has significantly contributed towards strengthening the maritime infrastructure in Pakistan.

Prime Minister Gilani said the port has opened new avenues of growth and prosperity in Balochistan. The port would serve as a vital link in developing over-land trade route from Makran coast to the western region of China and the Central Asian republics, he added.

The Prime Minister said he was aware that the Pakistan Navy was also focusing on the development of coastal areas through its projects like development of Jinnah Naval Base and other support establishments.

He said the Navy&#8217;s lead role in contributing towards maritime awareness among the people of Pakistan was another positive undertaking that would accrue long term benefits for the nation.

Gilani reiterated the government&#8217;s commitments towards development of the maritime sector and emphasised upon the Navy not only to defend the sea frontiers but also ensure safe conduct of maritime activities during peace time.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar Port delay flayed in Upper House 
​*

F.P. Report ISLAMABAD: Senators from opposition benches have expressed strong reservations over the delay in functioning the newly established Gwadar Port and urged the government to take practical steps to ensure its proper functioning without any further delay. They accused that government's coalitional partner MQM was not sincere in the functioning of Gwadar port as Federal Minister for Port and Shipping fears that it's functioning could affect the business of Karachi and Qasim Ports. They urged the government to start construction of roads, hospitals, banks, and other basic necessities in order to attract foreign investment that could help steer out the country from financial crises. Senator Ismail Buledi of JUI (F) said that Minister for Port and Shipping, Baber Khan Ghouri wan against the proper functioning of Gwadar port as he fear that its functioning could damage the business of Qasim and Karachi ports. He said instead making the port fully functional, government was spending billion of rupees in the construction of civic centers. Senator Kulsoom Parveen of the Balochistan National Party (BNP) critisizing the government said that incumbent elected government was ignoring the promises it made with Baloch people prior to coming into power. She said government has made tall claims in the establishing and functioning of Gwadar port but no foreign investment could be attracted so far because it was lacking basic facilities of daily life. She said that government should pay its immediate attention towards the proper functioning of Gwadar port. Responding to the questions, State Minister for Port and Shipping Nabeel Gabool rejected the impression that Gwadar port was not sincere in functioning saying that 99&#37; development work has been completed. He said import and export has been started via Gwadar port. He also informed the House that fund allocated for establishment for Civic Center could not be released due to concerns between AGPR office Karachi and Quetta. Nabeel Gabool maintained that Gwadar port was fully functional and it would improve the country's economical situation. Earlier, Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghouri informed the House that Gwadar Deep Sea water port project Phase-I including deepening of channels will cost over seventeen billion rupees and the government has allocated eighty-one million rupees in the current financial year for the project.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar port is fully functional: Gabol
​*
Islamabad&#8212;State Minister for shipping and ports Nabeel Gabol dispelling the impression about the closure of Senate Gwadar port has said it is fully functional. He said this during question hour in Senate here Thursday. 99 percent of construction work at port had been completed.

Responding to a question he told the budget allocated during 2009-10 for Gwadar Port Civic centre could not be spent on the project due to reservations prevailing between the offices of AGPR Karachi and Quetta. Senator Ismail Baledi from Balochistan said federal minister for shipping and ports Babar Ghauri from MQM did not want to see Gwadar port as a successful project. Minister for Overseas Pakistanis, Dr Farooq Sattar said no provincial quota had been allocated in the appointments, promotion and posting of OPF officers abroad. However quota in respect of Balochistan is kept in view during the process of recruitments. Minister for labor and manpower Syed Khurshid Shah said had all the foreign aid provided for the promotion of education been spent on education sector then every child in the country would have been a student in school. He told this while replying to various questions. He alleged NGOs had swallowed billion of rupees in the name of children.

As many as 3300000 children are child labor and no proper arrangements have been made for curbing child labor, he said. There is law in place in every country that the parents who don&#8217;t send their children to schools are awarded punishment. In Pakistan enforcement of such laws are not possible.&#8212;Online


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar to be main trade hub
​*
Islamabad&#8212;President Pakistan Computers Association (PCA) Munawar Iqbal on Tuesday said deep-sea port in Gwadar has the potential to become the main trade hub for this era. This brilliantly planned project having radically distinctive economic and strategic importance can change the destiny of Pakistan. 

Speaking at a meeting at the offices of PCA, Munawar Iqbal said that Gwadar is located only 180 nautical miles from the Strait of Hormuz through which 40 per cent of world&#8217;s oil passes. &#8220;The port thus emerge as the key shipping hub in the area providing mass trade to central Asian republics as well as across Pakistan and China,&#8221; he said. 

He further said that large ports with huge cargo handling capacities can attract business community if efficient, modern and transparent customs services were made available.&#8220;The efficiency, transparency and speed that has become available to Customs today through the Automated Customs system of PaCCS, was the only logically solution for Gwadar,&#8221; said Munawar Iqbal. 

He said that traditional systems would make cargo wait for days pending clearance, which will hamper development of this great project.&#8220;Serious choking of the port may take place if modern, electronic and automated systems were not used,&#8221; he warned adding that authorities should consider rolling out PaCCS beyond Karachi to as many customs stations as possible to enhance trade facilitation and to boost revenue collection. 

He said restricting the benefits of PaCCS to only the port at Karachi was unfair to the traders of other areas of the country, he observed. Karachi port has transformed a once sleepy fishing village to a mega polis and we hope that Gwadar port will directly and indirectly bring lots of wealth, trade, and infrastructure advancement to the area, which has been traditionally left behind, in development. 

Munawar Iqbal said that the multi-billion-rupee projects of Gwadar port and Rs 7.5 billion Gwadar Airport should be connected to the rest of the country through world class network and roads.&#8220;These facilities should be fully automated with PaCCS so that importers as well as exporters can carry out business activities successfully and with peace of mind. 

He said that capacity of 4,300-acre Gwadar airport should be increased to handle 1.5 million passengers and 70,000 tons of cargo a year. Business community hope that political leadership will use their acumen to pacify negative feelings among some locals to get maximum advantage of the project, said Iqbal.&#8212;INP


----------



## Omar1984

*PSA fails to bring business to Gwadar
​*
KARACHI &#8211; The Standing Committees of Senate and National Assembly on Ports and Shipping have reached Gwadar to discuss the role of Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) and its non-commitment to follow the business plan in accordance with a working paper submitted to the ministry related to the poor performance of PSA.

It was learnt by TheNation that the Standing Committees of both the Senate and National Assembly held a meeting on Thursday evening at Gwadar to review the role of PSA and matters related to the land at Gwadar Port, while two joint sessions would be held in this regard under the respective chairpersons of both the Standing Committees Rana Mehmood-ul-Hasan and Mrs Gulshan Saeed. 

The sources informed that last month the working paper on the overall performance of Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) was submitted to Ministry of Ports and Shipping by Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) asking the failures/short comings on part of GPA and PSAI to be first hand discussed in detail between the Ministry and GPA.

On the directives of the Ministry of Ports and Shipping, the working paper was submitted by GPA related to the performance of PSA, the sources informed. 

The paper suggested the Ministry to discuss the matters like failure in implementing of Concessions Agreement on part of PSAI; Failures in implementing of Concessions Agreement on part of GPA; Failures on part of PSA Gwadar for not observing Prudent Terminal Practices as advised/recommended by IMO/IAPH; Failures on part of PSAI for neglecting maintenance of port machinery/crafts etc.

Moreover, PSAI to submit the details of USD$ 34.3 million invested; the Concession document may be renegotiated and amended; deadline to PSAI for non-compliance with Concession Agreement; and deadline for making the port operational not to exceed 4 months should also be discusses at length. 

The paper says the major bulk for non-compliance with the Agreement lies with PSAI for the above said reasons, whereas GPA has not complied for not providing land for Free Zone development. 

In addition connectivity with the hinterland and power supply is debatable for reasons that PSAI had surveyed the area very well prior bidding conference, but establishing of Free Zone should not be directly related to port operations for base cargo etc, there are several hundred sea ports around the world operating without Free Zones.

However, road connectivity with the hinterland is not a major issue either as studying the proposed different routes provided by National Highway Authority will nullify the claim of PSAI, the paper added.

Moreover, the main responsibility of the concession-holder is to operate, market, manage and maintain the Multi Purpose Terminal, and the Concession-holder was handed over the complete project ready in all respects for bringing in business. 

But no business of any type was brought in, so the Government was requested to persuade the concerned authorities for help, therefore, finally, the Trading Corporation of Pakistan chartered a ship POS GLORY (DWT 100,000 approximately) laden with 72,700 tonnes of wheat cargo, it was learnt.

The paper disclosed that the charters were authorised by PSAI to load upto 14.0 meter draft this was part blunder committed by PSAI for allowing bigger size ship undermining the capacity strength of 50,000 DWT per berth. 

Resultantly, the ship had to be lighted to 12.5 meter by shifting cargo to another cargo ship, while the entire operation for waiting time, transferring of cargo had cost several hundred thousand US dollars.

During the operations no potable water was available, canteen business was in shambles, port charges were on the high side and involvement of locals in business was minimal, the paper added.

And on completion of POS GLORY&#8217;s discharging, the port was again idle for several months. The port operations resumed on 20.12.2008 and ended on 14.01.10. A total of 1.49 million tons of urea and 0.9 million tonnes of wheat was discharged and dispatched for upcountry, but the port is again idle showing no sign of business activity on part of PSAI.

The paper stated that the Concession Agreement signed with PSAI is very comprehensive document giving the concession-holder almost 100 per cent liberty to market, manage and run the port but they have failed to bring in any business to the port.

As per details mentioned in the working paper that it was a long term agreement and three of the 4 bidders requested for extension of time for preparing comprehensive planning, but PSAI, being one of the participants, did not request for extension of time rather insisted for immediate negotiations. 

PSAI representatives including their consultant had visited the area several times prior bidding for port operators, they were well aware of the facilities available at the terminal and connectivity with the hinterland, the paper maintained.


----------



## Omar1984

*Govt urged to link Gwadar port with rail, road networks​*

The Gwadar port has not been connected with national road and rail networks which is the main hurdle in making the port fully functional. There is also a shortage of skilled labour which necessitates technical training for the youth. - File photo


QUETTA: The standing committees of Senate and National Assembly on shipping and ports have suggested to the government to link the Gwadar port with main highways and rail and road networks. 

A joint meeting of the committees held in Gwadar on Friday and Saturday reviewed various suggestions for developing the Gwadar port and making it fully functional. 

Members of the committees observed that despite completion of the first phase, the port had not been connected with national road and rail networks, saying it was the main hurdle in making the port fully functional. 

They observed that skilled labour was not available in Gwadar because there was no facility in the area for technical training. 

They said that local people should be given priority in jobs and youths of Gwadar and Makran division should be given scholarship for training in technical institutions of Punjab and Sindh. 

They also recommended completion of Gwadar international airport on a war footing and said the port city should get uninterrupted 24-hour power supply. 

The meeting observed that workers in the Gwadar port were getting less as salary than workers of Karachi and Bin Qasim ports. The members urged the government to bring their salary structure and facilities at part with those working in other ports. 

It was decided that members of both the committees would meet the prime minister soon to inform him about the situation in Gwadar and present their recommendations. 

The chairman of the National Assembly&#8217;s Committee, Rana Mehmoodul Hasan, said that all possible steps would be taken to make Gwadar port fully functional.


----------



## ajpirzada

i thought construction of highways is already under way in Balochistan in order to link gwadar with rest of the country and also with central asia and china. 
am i wrong?


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> i thought construction of highways is already under way in Balochistan in order to link gwadar with rest of the country and also with central asia and china.
> am i wrong?



the construction of Roads is in progress. I shared few pictures of Gawadar in this thread (when you go on last pages you will see the latest pictures too)

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/48611-pictures-beautiful-balouchistan.html

but no railway tracks are currently under construction. These are only proposals since 2005 or so. No further steps have been taken as of today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

also in order to connect Gawadar with rest of Pakistan they are constructing M8 that will connect Gwadar with Rotadaro (Sindh) and they have to construct M5 and M6 Motorways to connect with Punjab and rest of Pakistan 



Here is the planned/constructed/under construction motorways of Pakistan

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorways_of_Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

*Port equipments rusting at Gwadar 
​*
KARACHI - The port equipments at Gwadar port comprise of portal, gantry, rubber tyre gantry and mobile cranes including empty container stackers, flat bed trucks, forklifts etc. have been found in rusting condition. 

The Nation has learnt that the said equipments at Gwadar Port, having been handed over to Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), are rusting by dint of negligence and to be completely damaged soon, as the Prudent Terminal Practice is ignored in entirety. 

Moreover, the refrigerated container stacking facility, which is one of the first kinds at any Pakistani port, is rusting away including power sockets that got damaged, while the power generator from one of the rubber tyred gantry cranes is dismantled and placed ashore for port lighting, thus rendering the RTG useless.

Sources informed that PSAI was given 2 tug boats, 2 pilot boats and 1 mooring boat for marine operations by Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), and the current poor condition of pilot boats, including mooring boat, is least expected negligence from the port operator of international repute, PSA Gwadar. 

In addition the said crafts are rusting away with broken/damaged navigational lights, and daily/weekly maintenance is hardly being done for several months, sources added. 

The sources further informed that PSA Gwadar was also handed over the desalination plant of 100,000 gallons per day in running condition for port daily use and supplying of potable water to ships, but that plant too is lying idle for the last several months due to some technical fault. 

It is pertinent to mention that China Harbor and Engineering Company had installed 3 power generators each of 1.5 MW to efficiently run the port machinery and office building requirements. 

And on installation of 2 extra gantry cranes by PSA Gwadar, extra backup power installation was required in case of normal power failure, but no action has been taken for back-up power, sources informed.

The marine experts say that it is normal in most cases that a single gantry crane while lifting a loaded container requires minimum power of 1 to 1.2 MW, and once the container is lifted the power requirement falls to few hundred KV. 

So, the said explanation is only to say that in case 3 ships including one medium size container ship utilising both the gantry cranes, sufficient power will not be available for the portal cranes if they are being used for other 2 ships.


----------



## Abi

Is Pakistan constructing roads to connect the port to Afghanistan and to connect Afghanistan to central Asian states?


----------



## Kompromat

Abi said:


> Is Pakistan constructing roads to connect the port to Afghanistan and to connect Afghanistan to central Asian states?



I think not Right now , Omar can Elaborate it a bit more .

I think Afghanistan and Those C.A states would be connected to Gawadar at some Stage of time .

Currently China is the only Foreign Nation to have been Connected to Gawadar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Abi said:


> Is Pakistan constructing roads to connect the port to Afghanistan and to connect Afghanistan to central Asian states?



Gwadar Port will be connected to Afghanistan by National Highway- N-25.

The N-25 National Highway or RCD Highway connects Balochistan with a number of provinces and cities in Pakistan, Iran and Turkey. *It is 813km long, passing through Karachi, Bela, Khuzdar, Kalat, Quetta and Chaman and continuing into Afghanistan. The highway also has a recent connection to Gwadar.* It also passes through many towns in Balochistan. Over 150 commercial vans and coaches move between the port city of Karachi and Quetta. It is a major road for Balochistan, connecting the province with the rest of Pakistan.

N25 National Highway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Government of Pakistan wants Gwadar Port to be connected to the rest of the country as well as friendly neighbours like China, Iran, and Afghanistan, and eventually Central Asian Republics countries. Pakistan is also planning of building a rail network connecting Gwadar Port to other parts of the country and our friendly neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakistanheritage

Gwadar is located on the southwestern coast of Pakista06-part-of-gwadar-port_f6blxwlunzctn, close to the Strait of Hormuz on the Persian Gulf. More than 13 million bbl/d of oil pass through the Strait. It is strategically located between three increasingly important regions: the oil-rich Middle East, heavily populated South Asia and the economically emerging and resource-laden region of Central Asia.

The Gwadar Port is expected to generate billions of dollars in revenues and create at least two million jobs.[2] In 2007, the government of Pakistan handed over port operations to PSA Singapore for 25 years, and gave it the status of a Tax Free Port for the following 40 years. There is also money invested into the port by the Peoples Republic of China. The strategic PRC plan to be engaged in many places along oil and gas roads is evident.

History

The Makran region surrounding Gwadar was occupied by an ancient Bronze age people which settled in the few oases. It later became the Gedrosia region of the Achaemenid Persian empire. It is believed to have been conquered by the founder of the Persian empire, Cyrus the Great. The capital of the satrapy of Gedrosia was Pura, which is thought to have been located near the modern Bampûr, in Iranian Balochistan. During the homeward march of Alexander the Great, his admiral, Nearchus, led a fleet along the modern-day Makran coast and recorded that the area was dry, mountainous, and inhabited by the Ichthyophagoi (or fish eaters), an Greek rendering of the ancient Persian phrase Mahi khoran (which has itself become the modern word Makran). [4] After the collapse of Alexanders empire the area was ruled by Seleucus Nicator, one of Alexanders generals. The region then came under local rule around about 303 BC.

The region remained on the sidelines of history for a millennium, until the Arab-Muslim army of Muhammad bin Qasim captured the town of Gwadar in AD 711 and over the intervening (and nearly equivalent) amount of time the area was contested by various powers, including the Mughals (from the east) and the Safavids (from the west). Portuguese explorers captured and sacked Gwadar in the late 16th Century and this was then followed by almost two centuries of local rule by the various Balochi tribes. In 1783, the Khan of Kalat granted suzeranity over Gwadar to Taimur Sultan, the defeated ruler of Muscat. [5] When the Sultan subsequently retook Muscat, he was to continue his rule in Gwadar by appointing a wali (or governor). 

This wali was then ordered to subjugate the nearby coastal town of Chah Bahar (in modern-day Iran), which  The Gwadari fort was built during Omani rule, whilst telegraph lines were later extended into the town courtesy of HRM of the British.

In 1958, the Gwadar enclave was transferred to Pakistan. It was then made part of the Balochistan province In 2002, the Gwadar Port project (of building a large, deep-sea port) was begun in the town. The government of Pakistan intends to develop the entire area in order to reduce its reliance in shipping on the port of Karachi. In addition to expanding port facilities, the Project aims to build industrial complexes in the area and to connect the town via a modern highway to the rest of Pakistan. By the end of 2004 the first phase had been completed.

Culture

Gwadars location and history have given it a unique blend of cultures. The Arabic influence upon Gwadar is strong as a consequence of the Omani era and the close proximity of other Arab-majority regions. The legacy of the Omani slave trade is observed in the population by the presence of residents which can trace their descent from the African slaves who were trafficked through the town (en route to destinations in the Muslim Far East. 

The area also has a remarkable religious diversity, being home to not only Sunni muslims, but also to groups of Christians, Hindus, Parsis, and various minor Islamic sects such as the Qadianis. Among the more important of the religious sects is the Zikri sect, a faith which approximately one-half of Gwadaris profess.

Transport

Gwadar is located on the Gulf of Oman close to the entrance of the Persian Gulf, about 460 kilometres west of Karachi. In 1993, Pakistan started feasibility studies for the development of a major deepwater seaport at Gwadar. The port project commenced on 22 March 2002 with the first phase completed in December 2005.

The construction of the port has spurred other major infrastructure projects in the area. This includes the 700 km Makran Coastal Highway which is now complete. The road links Karachi with several ports along the coast including Ormara, Pasni, Gwadar and will be extended to the Iranian border in the future. The highway has reduced travel time to Karachi from 48 hours to only 7 hours. Other road projects include the Gwadar-Quetta-Chaman road which is due for completion in 2006 and a roadlink to the town of Khuzdar in eastern Balochistan. There are also plans for a terminal for passenger ships.

The Civil Aviation Authority of Pakistan has earmarked 3000 acres (12 km²) of land for Gwadar International Airport which will be built 26 km away to the northeast of the existing airport towards Pasni and is likely to cost between $200-250 million. The new airport will be given international status and operate under the open sky policy. In the meantime there are plans to improve facilities at the existing airport.

Port Operations

Port of Singapore was scheduled to take over management of Gwadar Port by the end of January 2007. Port of Singapore was the highest bidder for the Gwadar port after DP World backed out of the bidding process. Originally, the chairman of Dubai Ports World, Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, who met President Pervez Musharraf on May 5th 2006, expressed a strong hope for management of facilities at the strategic Gwadar deep sea port and development of infrastructure in the southern port city and elsewhere in Pakistan. But a decision was taken not to bid, after Indias National Security Council voiced concerns about DP Worlds ventures in India, alongside its plans in Pakistan, and Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem assured the Indians their pull-out was well considered and India need not have any security concerns. The port is now compeed with that of Dubai in the United Arab Emirates.

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*What is turning Gwadar Port into a white elephant?*
ISMAIL DILAWAR
KARACHI (March 15 2010): Failure to hand over free zone to operator of Gwadar Port, for construction of warehousing facility is turning the Port of the future into a white elephant with both the government and Port Singapore Authority losing millions.

Under the terms of the concession agreement with PSA - three companies were assigned to undertake (a) Port operations; (b) Marine; and (c) A free zone company for warehousing and developing a duty-free industrial zone.

The Chief of Naval Staff agreed at the level of President Pervez Musharraf and with the Federal Cabinet that Pakistan Navy would hand over the land, held by the Navy, adjacent to Gwadar Port for establishing a free zone. It was only after the concurrence with the then Naval Chief that the agreement has signed between Gwadar Port Authority and PSA.

Despite the best efforts of Ministry of Ports and Shipping, Pakistan Navy has thus far failed to hand over the stipulated land to GPA. As a result, no warehousing facility has thus far been developed by the Free Zone Company. As a consequence, no trans-shipment of containers activity can take place, as there is no backspace for containers storage. Thus far, Gwadar Port's usage is restricted to bulk cargo such as: fertiliser and wheat; containers need to be off-loaded, stored and then shipped off by both sea and land to various destinations.

With no railway connection and an incomplete Gwadar-Ratodero road, Karachi is the only point that connects Gwadar with the rest of the country. Of the 950 kilometres, only 400 kilometres road has been surfaced. Karachi port has 18,000 hectares of land available for container movement. It is not a natural deep water and mega ships off-load cargo at Dubai Port, with only Pakistan-bound cargo shipped off on smaller vessels to KPT and PQA.

PSA is, at the moment, using a competitor's port ie operated by Dubai Port Authority for its cargo destined to various ports, north of Dubai in the Persian Gulf.

PSA has thus far invested $31.5 million in capital cost while the net revenue earned so far is Rs 260 million - nine percent of this amount is passed on to Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), says PSA. PSA's Gwadar operational account shows an expenditure of Rs 590 millions - which is more than double the revenue earned thus far.

The sources told Business Recorder that so far Islamabad had, through the Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP), imported around 2,507,925.463 tons of cargo, around 1,672,432.800 tons urea and 835,492.663 tons wheat, in at least 71 vessels through Gwadar.

A conservative estimate reveals that each ton of the imported commodities had cost the crises-hit government at least Rs 2,500 extra on account of transportation and handling charges, the sources claimed.

It is an open secret that the cost of doing business at Gwadar is more than double, as all the cargo handlers, from a labourer to a stevedoring company, charge double for their services at the far-located port.

And perhaps realising this backbreaking effect of imports through Gwadar the last Economic Co-ordination Committee's meeting, chaired by Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, has reportedly allowed the TCP to import 0.4 million tons of fertiliser through Karachi Port.

According to GPA, the PSA's earning from port dues, wharfage, royalty plus other incidental charges like gate pass charges for vehicles, transporters labourers etc, had so far accounted for only Rs 300 million. On the other hand, according to Chairman GPA Ghulam Farooq, the Gwadar Port Authority's earnings during the last three years stood at Rs 25 million only.


Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## ajpirzada

any clue y is navy so hell bent to not vacate the land??


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistan to welcome Chinese involvement in Gwadar projects: Gilani 
​*
ISLAMABAD, Mar 29 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani said Pakistan attaches very high significance to the Chinese role in Gwadar and would welcome its involvement in the long and short term projects of the area.The Prime Minister stated that his government wanted expeditious completion of Gwadar port and development of its hinterland by putting in place the road, rail and air services related infrastructure.

Pakistan he said also wants establishment of an economic zone and development of tourist resorts in Gwadar area on priority basis.

The Prime Minister was talking to Xu Zuyuan, Vice Minister of Transport of China who along with his delegation called on him at the Prime Minister Secretariat on Monday afternoon.

The Prime Minister said Pakistan would hence forth welcome engagement of the Chinese government and invited the Chinese companies to invest in the Gwadar port and its infrastructure development related projects.

The Prime Minister appreciated the contribution of Chinese Company &#8220;China Harbour&#8221; in construction of the first phase of Gwadar Port and its present involvement in construction of Quay Wall and Break Water (Marine Protection Works) to develop Deep Water Container Terminal in Karachi. 

This project is scheduled to be inaugurated on March 30 during Chinese Vice Minister&#8217;s visit.

The Prime Minister also hoped that both countries would fast track the ongoing negotiations for undertaking of projects like up-gradation of Karakoram Highway, establishment of transportation linkages between Pakistan and Afghanistan, upgradation of Rail link between Pakistan and Turkey and Chinese participation in Iran-Pakistan (IP) and Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan (TAP) gas pipelines.

The Prime Minister while dilating upon excellent relations between Pakistan and China, matured over the decades into a comprehensive Strategic Partnership, stated that Pakistan will never allow any extraneous factor to affect these exemplary ties. 

He applauded the valuable contributions of the Chinese entrepreneurs and workers for the economic development of Pakistan.

His Government, he said, was according the highest priority to the security of Chinese nationals facilitating their safe and secure stay in the country in order to complete their projects smoothly and without hindrance.

The Prime Minister also reiterated Pakistan&#8217;s strict adherence to one China policy whereby Pakistan considered Taiwan a province of China and Tibet as its inalienable part. 

He also reaffirmed his Government&#8217;s fullest cooperation with China in countering and defeating the threat of terrorism, being faced by both the countries.

Xu Zuyuan, Vice Minister of Transport of China conveyed Chinese Premier&#8217;s best wishes to the Prime Minister and commended Government of Pakistan&#8217;s assistance to the Chinese companies by provision of adequate security to their personnel undertaking about 120 ongoing projects in various fields.

He lauded Prime Minister&#8217;s vision for the development of infrastructure in Pakistan and agreed that the infrastructure was the lifeline for economic development of any country. 

He assured the Prime Minister that he would convey Prime Minister&#8217;s proposals in this regard to the Chinese leadership.

Xu Zuyuan said that undertaking of development of Gawadar port and the related infrastructure will be the second landmark project between the two countries after the construction of Karakoram Highway. 

He added that his side would positively consider participation in the development plan for Gwadar as well as the railways, road and air connectivity vision of Pakistan with China-Afghanistan and Turkey via Iran.


----------



## Hyde

ajpirzada said:


> any clue y is navy so hell bent to not vacate the land??



i think they are waiting for this project to be completed

Kalmat Naval Base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Khor Kalmat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am not sure but this place is very near to Gwadar port so it is highly likely they are waiting for Naval base to be completed before they evacuate a land in Gwadar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*China interested in Gwadar Port development work 
​*
KARACHI - Minister for Ports and Shipping Senator Babar Khan Ghauri has said that government is going to construct 3 new births at Gwadar port, while China has shown her interest in the developing works at Gwadar port. 

He was talking to the media after inaugurating the construction of marine protection and quay wall works of the Deep Water Container Port at Karachi Port today. 

He said China has also shown interest in developing different projects in various sectors like ports, roads, communication etc. however the projects at KPT would be completed in 2 years&#8217; time and a straight quay length of 1,500 meters will provide four berths of 375 meters length each.

He said that Karachi Port is central to the scheme and that with existing good roads and rail facilities further extended on completion of the new port, there would be greater clearance and connectivity with hinterland. The initiation of construction of marine protection and quay walls works, in the second phase, underlines the speedy ongoing work of the project along with the ongoing dredging and reclamation works.

Vice Minister for Transport, Peoples Republic of China, Xu Zuyuan, Speaking on the occasion said that as an Asian developing country, China sees the development of Pakistan with great interest. 

He said that Chinese people feel profound pleasure when Pakistan treads on the path of progress and development. He said that construction of Deep Water Container Port is in the national interest of Pakistan and that construction of marine protection and quay wall are significant steps taken by Pakistan to make the new port a reality.

He complimented the China Harbour Engineering Company Limited and said that they are one of the largest marine works contractors in the world and would surely live up to the expectation by completing these projects in time.
Earlier, the Chairperson KPT Mrs Nasreen Haque in her welcome address emphasised on the importance of the Deep Water Container Port and the various phases in which these works are being undertaken. She informed that the project costing $1.6 billion will be completed in various phases including Marine Protection Work, Quay Wall Construction Work, dredging and Reclamation Works and Navigational Aids work.

Of these the Dredging and Reclamation Work is already underway through a Chinese firm M/s China Water & Electric Company and today KPT is entering in second phase to start the construction of Marine Protection and Quay Wall works, which too has been awarded to another Chinese firm M/s China Harbour Engineering Company Limited having vast national and international experience related to infrastructure and port related developments. She said that the marine protection works envisages providing shelter to the port basin and preventing sediment movements in the basin whereas the construction of quay wall will be providing berths of 16 meters depth initially and finally 18 meters for accommodating Super Panamax vessels. With the completion of the Deep Water Container Port, Karachi Port will be ready to receive and dock larger and mother vessels.

The Marine Protection Work includes the construction of 3 breakwaters and a sand dyke. The three breakwaters will be called Keamari Extension, Oyster Rock Breakwater and Manora Breakwater.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar airport to cost Rs 7.6bn, Mukhtar tells Senate
​*
* Rehman Malik says DNA database being set up to aid security agencies&#8217; investigations

ISLAMABAD: Senate was informed on Wednesday that the new Gwadar International Airport is being constructed at the cost of RS 7.6 six billion and work will be completed within three years.

Defence Minister Chaudhry Ahmed Mukhtar made this statement during the question hour in the House, adding that the federal government has allocated Rs 750 million for the project.

Aiding investigations: Meanwhile, Interior Minister Rehman Malik told the House during question hour that a DNA database is being established in the country to aid law enforcement agencies to investigate terrorist activities. In a written reply, Railways Minister Haji Ghulam Ahmad Bilour told the House that the procurement order for 1,300 high capacity wagons was approved by National Economic Council&#8217;s Executive Committee in 2003 at an estimated cost of Rs 5870 million including a Foreign Exchange Component (FEC) of Rs 3607.2 million. He said funds to the tune of Rs 62.2 million including Rs 2.7 million FEC have been allocated for the fiscal year 2009-10. An amount of Rs 2.429 million has been spent so far, Bilour added. 

Criticised: Meanwhile, senators criticised the Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) for its increasing losses and unreasonable flight schedules and fares, and prompted the chair to summon the national flag carrier&#8217;s managing director to brief members on the issue. Senators from Balochistan expressed concern over PIA not operating direct flights to some areas in Balochistan including Turbat and Panjgor. Deputy Senate Chairman Jan Mohammad Khan Jamali said private airlines should also be allowed to operate in the province to bring an end to PIA&#8217;s monopoly. Mukhtar told the House that according to the revised schedule, the government has introduced new fares and some direct flights as well. In the upcoming schemes, new flights between Islamabad and Gilgit and Peshawar and Zhob would be initiated. He told the House that the private airlines would not operate in Turbat and Panjgor as these are &#8216;loss-giving&#8217; routes.

To a question, he said Pakistan has signed an Air Services Agreement with 95 countries and PIA is at present, operating at a total of 182 flights to 27 countries. In response to a question, the House was informed in a written reply that the estimated cost of the project &#8220;Meteorological Training Facilities for Neighbouring Development Countries&#8221; is Rs 10.188 million. Public Sector Development Programme allocated Rs 3.10 million for the project for fiscal year 2009-10 and the funds released so far amount to Rs 1.220 million. staff report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samlee

Gwadar and The Related Trade and Energy Corridor Can Propel Pakistan To Become an Economic Powerhouse.The Only Thing We Need is Peace and Security.Just Imagine The Possibilities
1.China Intends To Use Gwadar for Pipelines of Oil and Gas from Gulf States and Africa as Well as a Southern Trade Outlet
2.The Cheapest Route for Central Asian Republics and Afghanistan to Transport Oil,gas and Raw materials and Trade with The World is Through Here
3.Russian Dreams of Access to Warm Waters can Be Fulfilled Through Gwadar
4.Gwadar is Economically Politically Geographically and Strategically The Only Option for Japan South Korea and ASEAN Countries if They Wish To Purchase Oil and Raw Materials From Central Asia
5.Gwadar is Located at The Mouth of Persian Gulf where 50% of International Trade Traffic Passes Through.Right Now Dubai Enjoys Being at The Centre of This Trade.But Gwadar is 700 Km Closer Than Dubai and would Thus Become a Preferred Location for International Trade if our government makes the right policies.
6.This Can Become a Viable Transit Trade Route for India to Trade with Central Asia and Russia also if The Required Infrastructure is Developed,then can also Release the Pressure of India's Existing Port Facilities
7.US Oil Companies Prefer Gwadar for Developing Oil AND Gas Pipelines but due to the Security Situation They Had To Build Them Through Ceyhan Turkey.All we Need is Peace and Security Then Sky Is The Limit.(Remember UNOCAL?)

P.S Make No Mistake About It With The Right Policies,Gwadar is The Future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha Omega

Very informative thread.
How come pics are not loading in first few pages?
I use chrome.


----------



## SHAMK9

pakistan needs a serious grip in balochistan


----------



## FriendOfPakistan

Gwadar Port continues to depend on govt cargo

KARACHI: The Gwadar Port, which was envisioned to become a transshipment hub for the landlocked Central Asian States (CAS), Afghanistan and Western China, continues to depend on government cargo.

The government in last three years paid an extra amount of Rs10.21 billion just to import fertiliser and wheat from this port. In the last three years, 101 vessels arrived at the port.* Its future remains bleak in the absence of any serious efforts to make the port fully functional. *

The running of the port affairs was given to Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), one of the biggest port operators in the world, but it is just relying on government cargo, thus grossly deviating from the master plan of the government, Senator Dr Ismail Buledi said. 

He added that the port should be given to China so it can be operated according to the master plan. &#8220;If the Gwadar Port is marketed well, the regional ports will lose considerable business,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It is time we took right decisions. Otherwise Gwadar Port may lose this opportunity to the fast developing Iranian port of Chabahar.&#8221; 

The government has been trying, through temporary measures, to bail out the PSA, which has failed to implement its business plan of making the port fully operational by 2008, added the senator. 

He added that the government subsidies benefited some individuals, but not people of Gwadar or the people of the rest of Balochistan. The ultimate beneficiaries are people from outside Balochistan and PSA. Even most of the skilled labour is hired from Karachi, he complained. 

He said he is lobbying for a permanent solution for the Gwadar Port issues and the Prime Minster has announced Rs6 billion for the construction of roads to link Gwadar with the rest of the country. In January, the National Highway Authority (NHA) will start its work. 

He emphasised that most of the *connectivity roads are 30 to 40 percent completed* so the government should focus on them. Once the port is connected according to the master plan, investment and business will be attracted, he said confidently. 

Connectivity through roads from the Port to Karachi (the Makran Coastal Highways), to Punjab through Turbat, Khoshab, Awaran, Khuzdar, Ratodero and to Quetta through Turbat, Panjgur, and Surab requires Rs45 billion. But the government has so far provided Rs10.21 billion extra cost to import fertiliser and wheat from Gwadar. Had this amount been given for the construction of the roads, it would have helped to resolve the connectivity issue to some extent, said the senator. This would help in resolving the problems of people of Balochistan to a great extent, he added.


----------



## nasir91

no pics are working bro :/


----------

